# Tell The Truth



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

No ****? No pedo? That kinda takes a lot out of the TTT :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Ironic thread title. We're supposed to be telling the truth.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Truth: I am completely skint.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ironic thread title. We're supposed to be telling the truth.


:lmao


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

That's a nice gif you got there TKO.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Tell The Truth: No Sticksy?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

What could he talk about that is non pedo or homosexual? Also, xMocha=homophobic.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

* Oh. Definitely, whatever you say. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*



Certs said:


> Tell The Truth: No Sticksy?


:lol:

Fuck off Dealer, get back to modding the mafia section ;D


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Lulz.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

If I got paid to bring da lulz, I'd be a gazillionaire.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

I just tested out IE 8. It crashed in 3 minutes.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

* IE fails. :lmao *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Yes indeed. I usually use FF, although I have been going over to Chrome more and more. Chrome doesn't have my awesome themes and extensions though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*










It doesn't say no lolcats.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

* I use FF all the time. It has my music player, so I don't have to open up iTunes or Limewire to listen to music. :argh: *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

FoxyTunes? And Invincible, I don't think its Caturday yet.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

* Yeah. 

It beats opening up iTunes and all those other programs. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*










Wat nao ?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

* Is there such thing as a lolpup?  *


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

LOL. It's time for me to go to work, so I'm sad.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

How the hell is Lexie justified to make a TTT thread?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

shite thread


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

RM have this closed and make a new one.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*



KeepItFresh said:


> RM have this closed and make a new one.


Shortest TTT ever.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

New thread eh......


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

I WAS SUPPOSED TO DO THE NEXT THREAD


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Then do it, no one should be posting in this shit thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

Sorry switch. Lexie had to go and put me in a tough position. You'll get the next one.

Lexie, you're lucky I'm letting this slide. You're not supposed to make a new TTT thread without permission from staff.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*

close it.

Lexi will understand, it has to be done.

now


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you take the shite out of the title then at least?

EDIT: Or that ^


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why should I close one just to make another one so soon?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth- No ****/Pedo*



Role Model said:


> Then do it, no one should be posting in this shit thread.


:lmao


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

So this one is staying then?

Fair enough....how is everyone anyway?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

To be fair, it was made without permission by someone who likes to bash the thread to begin with.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Why should I close one just to make another one so soon?


BECAUSE WE NEVER SHOULD HAVE LEFT

WE HAVE TO GO BACK DEREK


WE HAVE TO GO BACK


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a day off and bombed some purple crush, so I'm doing great you?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm pretty dandy. Had some of the best chips i've ever had that wasn't from Mcdonalds. Enjoyed myself.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

purple crush?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I refuse to be part of this atrocity, yet alone apart of a thread started by someone with sXe in their name. 

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a day off as well and boring the flying fuck out of myself.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*sXc...


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to rep Guyan for his statement, but I refuse to rep anyone in this shite thread.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

3Dee said:


> purple crush?


A type of weed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Certs said:


> To be fair, it was made without permission by someone who likes to bash the thread to begin with.


So she bashes T3, but yet she makes a thread. Choke a bitch.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

god this is shite

WE WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO LEAVE THE THREAD

WE HAVE TO GO BACK


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

EGame said:


> I refuse to be part of this atrocity, yet alone apart of a thread started by someone with sXe in their name.
> 
> Goodbye forever.


Don't leave me, brother!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

EGame said:


> I refuse to be part of this atrocity, yet alone apart of a thread started by someone with sXe in their name.
> 
> Goodbye forever.


:crying:


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Uh, new thread.

Hi!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Make another one RM if you want to and just close this one. Will stop the bitching tbf....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:nicethread:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I CANT CLOSE SHIT

WE HAVE TO GO BACK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy now?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Happy now?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I smirked

at the thread obv, not the video posted above, because I obv didn't bother clicking on it.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ha, posted on the first page.

Millions of upcoming WF-Members will now remember me!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

ROLE MODEL


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I am offended by this title.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Man i love red grapes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've made my long awaited return.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Once again, Johnneh proves to be my hero.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WE MADE IT


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Guyan Lost tonight?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WE CAME BACK


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck yeah Lost tonight


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Now this is more like it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> Once again, Johnneh proves to be my hero.


:kiss:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> Guyan Lost tonight?


You know it. Fucking hype!

BTW :nicethread:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*






You want your own thread? Fine. I'll just pimp my latest video.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nicely done Derek.


New series of Lost is so good. So damn good.


Juliet is pretty hot ya know....


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

wrestling eh? [insert jokey yet very negative comment here]


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



EGame said:


> You know it. Fucking hype!
> 
> BTW :nicethread:


I'm a few episodes behind, but I'm catching up on ABC6 right now.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Switch <3


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Juliet blows my freaken mind btw :$


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Last weeks was probs the worst of the season. I'm not used to watching it live with all the breaks, how you yanks put up with it I don't know.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Juliet got da bombs

I watch it DVR and skip commercials tbh. Last weeks was pretty bland though, I agree.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> Last weeks was probs the worst of the season. I'm not used to watching it live with all the breaks, how you yanks put up with it I don't know.


That's why I don't watch each episode a week. I'll wait for like 3 to pass by then take a day to catch up and then allow three to pass and so on. I can't stand commercials tbf


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What was wrong with the other one?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No idea.


----------



## Rajah (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> No idea.


I didn't think there was an issue, so they've been merged.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


we never should have left

we have to go back


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

RM, who is the girl in your sig?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> No idea.


:lmao


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Woooo! Just got in my wage early, quite a relief. Hopefully I can actually start living again for a week.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That was a retarded bit of drama. Anyway, what is happening in wherever you all live.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> RM, who is the girl in your sig?


Nadine Coyle


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why swear in the title? it's not big or clever, ass.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Nice sig, Role Model.*


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AWESOM-O said:


> Why swear in the title? it's not big or clever, ass.


Oh snap.

What's up, peeps?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I prefer the Cheryl Cole sig, tbh.

Although AWESOM-O's one is just brilliant. :lmao THE ****!~



*Edit:* Hey John.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Oh snap.
> 
> What's up, peeps?


*ohey.*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*






This should be 'The All-American American" Jack Swagger's themesong.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seabs said:


> *ohey.*


*Seabs!*

How the hell are ya?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> *Seabs!*
> 
> How the hell are ya?


*Hangin in there still. You?*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How come my vid's not showing. I feel like such a nub.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seabs said:


> *Hangin in there still. You?*


Can't complain, especially since I get to leave work...NOW.  I'll see you guys later. Take it easy.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Back from chillen with my buddy.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Ciao.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Listening to The Prodigy's new album (Thanks to *Seabs*) and it is so damn good.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Seabs owns


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: Listening to The Prodigy's new album (Thanks to *Seabs*) and it is so damn good.


I guess you like Pendulum then? :side:


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> How come my vid's not showing. I feel like such a nub.


Try [youtube] everything after the equals sign [*/youtube] without the asterisk

I haven't listened to the Prodigy in ages. I should give that new album a go.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: These forums are going so damn slow for me right now that it almost takes two minutes at times to come up.

Hard to even want to post with this happening.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love Pendulum.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Got jumped today. :sad:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: Listening to The Prodigy's new album (Thanks to *Seabs*) and it is so damn good.


*Warrior's Dance is a tune. Rest of the album is alright. *


Killswitch said:


> Seabs owns


:$


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> I guess you like Pendulum then? :side:


To be honest i haven't heard much of their stuff, but i do like some D'n'B from time to time, but from what i've heard, it's hard to class Pendulam as D'n'B which is what many people are doing.



Rez said:


> I haven't listened to the Prodigy in ages. I should give that new album a go.


Yes you should. 



Seabs said:


> *Warrior's Dance is a tune. Rest of the album is alright. *


Thunder's not bad either.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd class them as shite. If you like the new Prodigy, chances are you will like them though.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I agree with Ben.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Their 90's stuff was better than anything off the new album.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I see lots of 15yr old scene kids going crazy about them so i'm not gunna rush to listen to them to be honest.


Out of space is one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Old Prodigy owned a stupid amount, obv.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Don.Corleone said:


> Truth: Got jumped today. :sad:


The fuck?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> The fuck?


Yeah... a few night's ago (Saturday) my coworker got into a bar brawl with someone he has had problems with for a while, and today while I was walking with him outside at lunch this guy and three of his friends came after us. I was pretty shocked as I haven't been in a fight for 3 years. I've got a pretty wicked shiner, but other than that we're both fine.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Don.Corleone said:


> Yeah... a few night's ago (Saturday) my coworker got into a bar brawl with someone he has had problems with for a while, and today while I was walking with him outside at lunch this guy and three of his friends came after us. I was pretty shocked as I haven't been in a fight for 3 years. I've got a pretty wicked shiner, but other than that we're both fine.


You're the man.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Listining to I'm On a Boat  . Plus I gotta go to a tennis thing.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i guess now i know where to go to bulk up my post count

:roll:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Post Count is turned off in this section of the forum....


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

When did we start using Lexie's TTT again?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey guys.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> When did we start using Lexie's TTT again?


When Rajah merged the threads.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao

That whole thread dispute for nothing...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The thread dispute was dumb to begin with.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't/don't see the problem.

Hello btw. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> The thread dispute was dumb to begin with.


Indeed.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Watching Wrongfully Accused


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> Truth: Watching Wrongfully Accused


:lmao

Leslie Nielsen is a fucking legend.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



k2! said:


> i guess now i know where to go to bulk up my post count
> 
> :roll:


Let's give this kid a warm welcome, guys. 

While we're at it, I'll bring "Lister" along as well.

They are quite the magical duo.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/449549-i-say-fuck-me-you-okay.html


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lister is the shit. I know he will turn into a crappy gimmick poster like everyone else who starts that way, but he is certainly entertaining for now.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Wasting time until new South park.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't get Comedy Central  Anyone got a stream, or am I gonna have to wait until it goes up on South Park Studios.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lister is pretty annoying to me.

Dealer. I'm pretty sure you can get it on sopcast, or hell just google it.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Lister is the shit. I know he will turn into a crappy gimmick poster like everyone else who starts that way, but he is certainly entertaining for now.


Yes, he is quite the little rascal isn't he?










Too bad his friend k2 got banned for his highly intelligent topics.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth - Oh shit, WWE 24/7 put the last SmackDown! before WrestleMania X-Seven up today. Ah, good times, good times.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Blast from the Past.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Hello TTT losers. 



haha hehe haha ho*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

And I thought my jokes were bad.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

huhu.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *Hello TTT losers.
> haha hehe haha ho*


Welcome back Ms. Stomp Stomp.



Derek said:


> And I thought my jokes were bad.


If yours are bad, mine are terrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> Truth - Oh shit, WWE 24/7 put the last SmackDown! before WrestleMania X-Seven up today. Ah, good times, good times.


*Hey, Will, I was at the race this weekend. Had front row seats in the Johnson Junior section. I thought they were going to be great seats until I got there and realized I couldn't see the finish line or most of that side of the track. 

But I did get to feel the rubber hit my face and smell the gasoline burning. That gasoline has a funny smell to it.*


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> And I thought my jokes were bad.


Your jokes are terrible.

Oh and lol, wrestling


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Welcome back Ms. Stomp Stomp.
> 
> 
> 
> If yours are bad, mine are terrible.



*Clap Clap!!!



Stomp Stomp!!!




*


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *Hey, Will, I was at the race this weekend. Had front row seats in the Johnson Junior section. I thought they were going to be great seats until I got there and realized I couldn't see the finish line or most of that side of the track.
> 
> But I did get to feel the rubber hit my face and smell the gasoline burning. That gasoline has a funny smell to it.*


LOL, yea, at most tracks, you'll wanna be higher up, so you can see all the track. Although, sitting down low is fun every now and then.

The smell of Goodyear rubber and Sunoco racing fuel is pretty bad-ass I must say though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd love to go a nascar race, but the only track that I like that's close is California.

Hey Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> LOL, yea, at most tracks, you'll wanna be higher up, so you can see all the track. Although, sitting down low is fun every now and then.
> 
> The smell of Goodyear rubber and Sunoco racing fuel is pretty bad-ass I must say though.


*The racing gasoline smell wasn't anything I expected lol. I expected it to smell just like regular gasoline when burned. It's not even close. We were at the end of the back stretched just as they got to turn three. It was a blast. I'm glad we got those seats to experience a race from there but I liked being up in the Earnhardt section for the night race last year a lot better. 

There were chunks of rubber that I got to pick up but it was so hot it burned my fingers lol. What an experience. 
*


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Bubba T said:


> Your jokes are terrible.
> 
> Oh and lol, wrestling


* What's wrong with Wrestling? :side: *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm going to the formula 1 in Melbourne on the weekend.

Now that's REAL motorsport! (braces for potential shit-storm)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Are the Formula 1 cars the ones that have computers in the cars.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah. Those ones.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * What's wrong with Wrestling? :side: *


I could make a spreadsheet, but that would be a waste of time and resources.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> I'd love to go a nascar race, but the only track that I like that's close is California.
> 
> Hey Sabrina.


*Hey KoK!  How are you? 


Hey Lexie. 


Evolution, we have an Indy race in the summer in Kentucky. I'd like to go to one of those. Bristol Tennessee is actually closer to my house than the track in Kentucky is. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * What's wrong with Wrestling? :side: *


G'Day Lexie. Enjoying your day off?

Truth: We could just list off reasons, Bubba.

1. Too fake.



the king of kings said:


> Are the Formula 1 cars the ones that have computers in the cars.


All modern cars have some sort of computers in them...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Evolution said:


> Yeah. Those ones.


Never got into it.

Edit- I'm good. 

Truth- I studied like hell for a biology test, and noneo f the stuff that i studied was on the test.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



> I could make a spreadsheet, but that would be a waste of time and resources.


lol



> Evolution, we have an Indy race in the summer in Kentucky. I'd like to go to one of those. Bristol Tennessee is actually closer to my house than the track in Kentucky is.


Yeah I'm not really much for Formula 1, as in, I like it and I prefer it over our stupid V8 Supercar race series thing but I'm really keen to see just how fast and loud they are in the flesh.

Truth: I'm going in the Targa Tasmania next year.

(Y)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bubba is just upset that D'Lo got released.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

When is the last time he was even in a match.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

we used to wait until it took 30 seconds to load a page before making a new truth thread


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *Hey KoK!  How are you?
> 
> 
> Hey Lexie.
> ...


* Hey Sab.  

Where have you been? :sad:



Bubba T said:



I could make a spreadsheet, but that would be a waste of time and resources.

Click to expand...

A summary will do.  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> we used to wait until it took 30 seconds to load a page before making a new truth thread


My hand was forced.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Don't listen to those whiners. As long as the thread says Tell The Truth, its fine.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Hey Sab.
> 
> Where have you been? :sad:
> 
> ...



*Spring Break in Mexico... it sucked though. Too many damn people. It was elbows and assholes all week long. I just stayed at the hotel for the most part. I hate huge crowds like that.

And then when I get back I go to Bristol for the race and I was one of 184 thousand people.... lol but it didn't feel crowded at all... not like Mexico.


How have you been?



And Jimmy, did you ever get that movie downloaded?*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

iirc i broke ttt w/ the faint smilie once


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Bubba is just upset that D'Lo got released.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



sXe Lexie said:


> *
> A summary will do.  *


I'm pretty sure that lol, wrestling is my summary.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> iirc i broke ttt w/ the faint smilie once


you remember correctly.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Don't listen to those whiners. As long as the thread says Tell The Truth, its fine.


Yeah. It's fine as is tbh.



LadyCroft said:


> *Spring Break in Mexico... it sucked though. Too many damn people. It was elbows and assholes all week long. I just stayed at the hotel for the most part. I hate huge crowds like that.
> 
> And then when I get back I go to Bristol for the race and I was one of 184 thousand people.... lol but it didn't feel crowded at all... not like Mexico.
> 
> ...


The Spirit? No. :sad:
The torrent died. No one was being friendly enough to share it, so I'll have to rent it or something.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

why the fuck are you downloading the spirit in the first place


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I think my life is over. I just cussed out by CatallananatoForumBitch. I just can't handle it.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *Spring Break in Mexico... it sucked though. Too many damn people. It was elbows and assholes all week long. I just stayed at the hotel for the most part. I hate huge crowds like that.
> 
> And then when I get back I go to Bristol for the race and I was one of 184 thousand people.... lol but it didn't feel crowded at all... not like Mexico.
> 
> ...


* Aren't most parts of Mexico crowded because of the markets? 

That sucks. :sad: If I were you, I'd totally go to New York for Spring break.  

I'm terrific, no school today = me happy.  How about you? 



Bubba T said:



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



I'm pretty sure that lol, wrestling is my summary.

Click to expand...

O, nvm. I see Derek already explained it. :side: *


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> I think my life is over. I just cussed out by CatallananatoForumBitch. I just can't handle it.


What? I just called her a cross between a Jamaican and a pelican and I get nothing!

WTF is this injustice.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

^ I would've taken that as a compliment.



WCW said:


> why the fuck are you downloading the spirit in the first place


Sabby recommended it to me when we were talking about Dystopic movies, I think. This was a while ago...like back in December. Can't really remember how we got talking about them.



Susan Dealer said:


> I think my life is over. I just cussed out by CatallananatoForumBitch. I just can't handle it.


I know the feeling. Skittle doesn't seem to like me for some reason. idk. idrc. tbfh.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> I think my life is over. I just cussed out by CatallananatoForumBitch. I just can't handle it.


I never understood why anybody pays any attention to anything that happens in rants.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*The Spirit is awesome, Chris!  


Meh, it's probably for the better, Jimmy. At least this way, if you hate it you can't hold it against me. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I go to mexico a few times every year. Fantastic place. If you know where to go.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I never understood why anbody pays any attention to anything that happens in rants.


Yeah I don't care much, it is basically TTT as a section. Mexico is nice, although I haven't been in awhile with the civil war going on there.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm downloading the MITB match from last year to watch.

Never actually watched one. I'm curious.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It was OK, the 07 one was a lot better.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sabby recommended it to me when we were talking about Dystopic movies, I think. This was a while ago...like back in December. Can't really remember how we got talking about them.


I would have gone with The Big Lebowski


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I will never ever go to Mexico. :side:

Truth: My internet is so SLOW atm. :sad: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I never understood why anybody pays any attention to anything that happens in rants.


Because we're all sad, conceited loser!virgins apparently.



LadyCroft said:


> *The Spirit is awesome, Chris!
> 
> Meh, it's probably for the better, Jimmy. At least this way, if you hate it you can't hold it against me. *


haha. Maybe if I get bored and need something to watch on a Sunday night I'll go and rent it.
You know I wouldn't hold anything against you. or any of you. Forgive and forget.

Truth: Watching your first MITB? Awesome.

The Big Lebowski? What's it about?

Truth: Lexie is chanelling SabbyNet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ I would've taken that as a compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I think I made the comment of, "I haven't shot anyone in days" because I know how much you hate guns and you were stumped as to why I said that out of the blue and I told you to download The Spirit and you'd see where I got it from so that got us talking about that style of movie.


And I would have loved Mexico during any non spring break time of year I'm sure. It was just too damn crowded for me.


Lexie, I'd love to go to NY sometime. I've been once but I was really young and didn't get to do anything.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Because we're all sad, conceited loser!virgins apparently.


apparently


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Lexie is chanelling SabbyNet.


Lesbian sex on webcam?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Where in Mexico did you go?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Aucapulco, Mazatlan, Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Cabo, the usual places.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've only been to Tecate, Mexico. And that was just to build houses for poor people.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Shit i havn't even been out of state in 2 years.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why would you ever want to leave the great state of California, unless you're partaking in illegal activities?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think I made the comment of, "I haven't shot anyone in days" because I know how much you hate guns and you were stumped as to why I said that out of the blue and I told you to download The Spirit and you'd see where I got it from so that got us talking about that style of movie.
> *


Probably. I don't really remember 

Truth: Uni calls...

See you all later. 



Susan Dealer said:


> Lesbian sex on webcam?


:lmao. Quite.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good luck at school Jimmy Bob.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I haven't been out of the South. The farthest away from my house I've ever been was to Fort Worth, Texas for a 2-day NASCAR trip with Morgan-Dollar Motorsports (fun times, they won the Truck Series race that weekend, so the fact that I got to go to victory lane was awesome).

And Sab, just imagine being right down there in the pits. I always love being able to be so close to the action after a pitstop.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* NY was the best place I've ever went out of state for.  

Truth: Playing SSTEOT.  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The farthest I've been from my house is Indianapolis.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No reason to ever leave the south b/c the south OWNS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

truh- Susan reminded me of when I saw RVD on fox news defending pot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

farthest I've been away from home is Australia owned


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

California is better. Hands down. South does have some things to offer though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Most of the places I've been were shit. I like Portland and the Oregon coast, tbh.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Farthest I've been is Washington DC.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

California SUCKS

The South OWNS

THE SOUTH


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I also enjoyed Seattle, birthplace of Masa "MY HERO" Chono.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> I haven't been out of the South. The farthest away from my house I've ever been was to Fort Worth, Texas for a 2-day NASCAR trip with Morgan-Dollar Motorsports (fun times, they won the Truck Series race that weekend, so the fact that I got to go to victory lane was awesome).
> 
> And Sab, just imagine being right down there in the pits. I always love being able to be so close to the action after a pitstop.


*That's what I want to do next, Will. I would love being in the pit and seeing how all of that works. That would be awesome. 


I've lived in California, Texas and Kentucky. I enjoy Kentucky more simply because we are so far out in the sticks and it's so peaceful. It can get quite boring and thus I get on the internet alot but it's keeping me out of trouble...for the time being.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah living way out there would be nice, but I like California because it has a large liberal population and beautiful scenery and some hot girls.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *It can get quite boring and thus I get on the internet alot but it's keeping me out of trouble...for the time being.*


Staying out of trouble is no fun Sabrina.  Come and gets in lots of trouble here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*lol Kylie... I will, trust me.  I just have to dig all these knives out of my back first. hehe


How the heck are ya? And WCW bragging about going to Australia has me jealous because that's the one place I would love to go. *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *And WCW bragging about going to Australia has me jealous because that's the one place I would love to go. *


You too huh? I've always had this want to go to "The Land Down Under" for as long as I can remember. I think my interest hit its peak back in the late 90s when I was a huge Savage Garden fan.

That's right I said Savage Garden, they were awesome, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Austalia isn't that far from where I am. :side: (An hour away by flight or so)

Hehe  *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Australia owned. Best vacation ever by far. I spent 3 weeks there. Only thing it lacked was Jim Coptafeel.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So Lexie, you're in New Zealand I assume.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Well, no. :side: That time estimation is wrong.

I live in Indonesia, which isn't that far and long from Australia.  *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Indonesia? I wouldn't have guessed. Your English is good if it is a second language. I did think about Papua New Guinea and Indonesia and that area, but I doubted that many people in that area had internet access.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

United States or GTFO


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

AMPLine4Life? Pretty good TTT lineup tonight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WCW, I caught the end of Raw this week and thought Orton was gonna RAPE Stephanie. Disappointed he didn't.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol Kylie... I will, trust me.  I just have to dig all these knives out of my back first. hehe
> 
> 
> How the heck are ya? And WCW bragging about going to Australia has me jealous because that's the one place I would love to go. *


I trust you. I need someone to help me get in trouble.  Hopefully those knives haven't dug in too deep otherwise they'll be a bitch to get out haha.



will94 said:


> You too huh? I've always had this want to go to "The Land Down Under" for as long as I can remember. I think my interest hit its peak back in the late 90s when I was a huge Savage Garden fan.
> 
> That's right I said Savage Garden, they were awesome, I don't care what anyone says.


It's ok you aren't the only one. I had a massive pop phase when I was younger. With the exceptio of Savage Garden, it was quite tragic and too embarrassing to go into. I still listen to Savage Garden on occasion. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> United States or GTFO


I can't afford to go to the US at the moment. :$


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The kiss was meant to imply that they wanted to do RAPE but couldnt show it on TV.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> WCW, I caught the end of Raw this week and thought Orton was gonna RAPE Stephanie. Disappointed he didn't.


You need help, Wanting to see rape on a TV-PG show and having jailbait in your sig. If someone can find a 3rd strike, I'd run to Mexico.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> I can't afford to go to the US at the moment. :$


Save up buttercup.



WCW said:


> The kiss was meant to imply that they wanted to do RAPE but couldnt show it on TV.


Damn PG rating. Orton could have been THERAPIST.



> You need help, Wanting to see rape on a TV-PG show and having jailbait in your sig. If someone can find a 3rd strike, I'd run to Mexico.


I've known I needed help for a long time, tbs.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I used to live in U.S, until my mom made me move to Indonesia. :sad:

I used to live in Georgia.  Georgia > NC :side: *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

y did you move to indonesia 
(if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * I used to live in U.S, until my mom made me move to Indonesia. :sad:
> 
> I used to live in Georgia.  Georgia > NC :side: *


What part of Georgia? I've been to Atlanta and that place is a fuckin hell hole. Although I marked at seeing a live protest. 

But NC is shit as well. Can't wait to get the fuck outta here and be in Vegas.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Georgia to Indonesia? That's gotta be a hell of a culture shock there.

BTW, what part of Georgia?

EDIT: The ATL is pretty awesome AMP, dunno what you're smokin'.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i went to summer camp in nc and it owned therefore you are wrong


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:happy:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I enjoy the Charlotte-Statesville area of NC, but the fact that it's auto racing central clearly biases my opinion.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> Georgia to Indonesia? That's gotta be a hell of a culture shock there.
> 
> BTW, what part of Georgia?
> 
> EDIT: The ATL is pretty awesome AMP, dunno what you're smokin'.


It honestly wasn't that bad and there was plenty of shit to do but a hurricane had just hit a couple weeks prior so it was kind of a hell hole at the time. I'm just bitter that I made the trip to see Chuck Liddell whoop ass and he died.



WCW said:


> i went to summer camp in nc and it owned therefore you are wrong


I miss summer camp


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I lived in Atlanta. :argh:

I moved here because of my mom's ignorance. :side: Now I'm forced to wait 5 years before I can go back to the U.S. (N)

*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Save up buttercup.


I know, kinda hard when I now have to pay off a $20,000 car. :$

I'll get there one day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Paul "The Great" Wright

Edit: Should have come to US instead of getting that car, tbs.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I would have become an hero. But that certainly would be different from the US.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> I know, kinda hard when I now have to pay off a $20,000 car. :$
> 
> I'll get there one day.


Just get here and I'll give you a ride.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

get to sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Paul "The Great" Wright
> 
> Edit: Should have come to US instead of getting that car, tbs.


I know, but I need the car to get to work so I could have a chance to save for a trip. :$ It seemed like a good idea at the time. 

Besides, it's a pretty car. 



WCW said:


> Just get here and I'll give you a ride.


You tell me this after I signed the paperwork and got the car. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm still coming to Australia to help you trick out the car.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pimp My Ride.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Trick it out, or ruin it?  *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Make sure you put some Emmitt Smith's on the car when you trick it out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Trick it out, or ruin it?  *


Call me when you can drive.

Seriously.

Call me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just watched last years money in the bank. First time watching one and I have to say it was awesome.

Spot after spot. It didn't go for long enough though. 

Shelton Benjamin's sunset flip/powerbomb/superplex was just fucking crazy.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah that was great. Not as great as the SHAMWOW!!! though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Call me when you can drive.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Call me.



*She'll be too old for you then. 



and I'm trying to get on yahoo but it's freezing on me...*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I had no problems logging on. Must be the dial up.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Indeed I will be. 

Morrison's spot at last year's MTIB was fucking crazy. :shocked: *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I go based on age. Not age difference. Unless you don't plan on driving til you're like 30. That would suck. Don't call me then.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Which one?

Benjamin breaking the ladder (not the planted one but the one that just gave way) was hectic. Would have hurt taking a rope to the face like that.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm still coming to Australia to help you trick out the car.


I should hope so. You can work on my car and Sabrina and I will go out and get in trouble. 



sXe Lexie said:


> * Trick it out, or ruin it?  *


Hush Lexie, I trust him.  <3


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I go based on age. Not age difference. Unless you don't plan on driving til you're like 30. That would suck. Don't call me then.


* :lmao

Relax, I won't be that old by then.  :side: *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You don't want to know the thoughts I had when I read "Sabrina and I"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> I should hope so. You can work on my car and Sabrina and I will go out and get in trouble.


As long as I'm properly compensated (by both of you) then I'll agree to this.



sXe Lexie said:


> * :lmao
> 
> Relax, I won't be that old by then.  :side: *


Ok. You can call me then.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I'll see to it that you're  not  "compensated".  *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Somebody better record all this. Or else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * I'll see to it that you're  not  "compensated".  *


Don't be jealous because you're not included in the compensation. I mean. I'd be happy to include you though. The other two might get jealous though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Jealousy is a great motivator. *


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> As long as I'm properly compensated (by both of you) then I'll agree to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. You can call me then.


Of course you will be dear. I wouldn't have you do all this work without the proper payment. I'm sure Sabrina will be more than happy to also.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* 

I don't do Jealousy.  *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lexie, you won't be too jealous. There's plenty of me to go around. Right Sabrina?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Lexie, you won't be too jealous. There's plenty of me to go around. Right Sabrina?


*There's enough for all three of us.... I assure you.*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm happy to share.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Get a room. Anyway, I'm going to bed, so have fun without me.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I guess sharing is caring then, huh? *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*G'Night, Susan. 



Share and share alike. All for one and one for.... well you get the point. *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

thug life


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * I guess sharing is caring then, huh? *


That's the idea.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I'm happier now.  *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

y

amp, get k to bold my usertitle plz.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lots of estrogen in here tonight. Sup ladies?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> y
> 
> amp, get k to bold my usertitle plz.


change your user title to what you want bolded and I'll try. I just got Lexie's done though so I dunno if he'll be so quick to help again.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

done.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> done.


:lmao

just because you changed it to that, i'll try harder to get it bolded. i can only get it done once though so if you change it, you're fucked.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- having a fucking shitty day.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

eh, it's okay, i dont think i will change it again.
thanks 

what happened Derek?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What be wrong Derek mon? [/Kofi Nahaje Kingston]


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello everyone.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Thanks again for that AMP. :side: *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

My plans for the day get ruined because of the weather.

My little brother didn't realize he was out of gas and didn't have any money, so I had to drive him to and pick him up from Work. On the way back, my check engine light flashed, and I thouhgt nothing of it.

I go to the gym to blow off some steam, and I tweaked my knee and had to end my session early. When I got back into my car, my car didn't start. So tomorrow I got to call the tow truck to get it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek. Do I need to carve the fucking alphabet into someones skin for you? Cause I'll do it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: That sucks Derek. Hopefully your car can be fixed without costing to much money.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* ALL TALK AMP ~ ! *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't know shit about cars, but my little brother who picked me up (and actually knows some stuff about cars) said it was probably the alternator, and those aren't cheap to get fixed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * ALL TALK AMP ~ ! *


Kiss that bold user title good bye missy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

get a bike


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> get a bike


Pussies ride bikes.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: I miss my bike .


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I'm joking AMP. :side:  *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sucks Derek. My friend lost his drivers license and had a minor crash in the car he is trying to sell yesterday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * I'm joking AMP. :side:  *


You've made your bed. Sorry.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Pussies ride bikes.


Jeff Goldblum rode a bike in Independence Day.

Jeff Goldblum owns.

I win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jeff Goldblum is awful.

He rode a bike, which makes him a pussy.

I win.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You ever say that about Jeff Goldblum again and I'm going to find where you live and make you regret it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Took me over four years to get to 4,000 posts. It has taken some only a few months which is kind of sad.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

^Sad for them, or sad for you?

If he shits the bed on Criminal Intent this year I will be pissed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Say that about who? That bike riding pussy from Independence Day?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*  AMP's mean. :kane:

I just got my drivers license too. :side: 




Truth: Took me over four years to get to 4,000 posts. It has taken some only a few months which is kind of sad.

Click to expand...

Then the ones the reach the few months must have shit quality posts. It took me 1 year+ to get 1900. :sad:*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> *  AMP's mean. :kane:
> 
> I just got my drivers license too. :side: *


I don't believe you until you call.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Certs said:


> ^Sad for them, or sad for you?
> 
> If he shits the bed on Criminal Intent this year I will be pissed.


Them..


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Dark Church said:


> Them..


Not really.

If you just post in the Raw/PPV discussion threads it's easy to get a high post count yet spending little time on the forum


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just saw Arsenio Hall on my TV screen and it made me a little happy. Reminds me of good times past.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You have a point actually. I counted out how may posts a day you have to average a day and it is only 22.2. So you could easily get that. It just seems like a large number.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

great post


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't think we'll ever see a wrestling post that good ever again.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: He still sucks for the record.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Says the guy with the Legacy sig.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't believe you until you call.


* Damn. :side:

Well that's that. :cheers:*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Damn. :side:
> 
> Well that's that. :cheers:*


Still call when you can drive though.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Road trip~! Amirit?  *


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lashley wants YOU


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Says the guy with the Legacy sig.


Everyone has their own opinion. Alot of people just disagree with mine which is ok. I despise Flair, Bret Hart, CM Punk, Hulk Hogan and Jeff Hardy which doesn't get to many people to be on my side.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I also don't like Flair that much either. The rest, I hate. :side: *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



> GRAND RAPIDS, MI -- Well, at least the salsa is low-cal. The West Michigan Whitecaps, a minor league baseball team, will be offering up major league cholesterol, carbohydrates and calories in an enormous hamburger being added to the menu this year at the Fifth Third Ballpark.
> 
> The 4-pound, $20 burger features five beef patties, five slices of cheese, nearly a cup of chili and liberal doses of salsa and corn chips, all on an 8-inch sesame-seed bun. That's a lot of dough!
> 
> The Grand Rapids Press reports that anyone who eats the entire 4,800-calorie behemoth in one sitting will receive a special T-shirt. Saner fans can divide it up with a pizza cutter and share.


Why did this have to occur in my state.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * I also don't like Flair that much either.*


Bold user title definitely gone now.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Starts a TTT AND gets a bold user title?

My tits are grabbable too, ya know. In a firm, **** way, not a heavy floppy way.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Certs said:


> Starts a TTT AND gets a bold user title?
> 
> My tits are grabbable too, ya know. In a firm, **** way, not a heavy floppy way.


:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Dark Church said:


> Truth: He still sucks for the record.


PROVE IT


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> PROVE IT


I know better than to engage you in a debate about Flair. It will not end well for me. I don't need another post being brought up every few months.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7040171-post215.html


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Stupid post in a stupid thread.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If I take away Steve Austin's run as "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. His career sucked.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I mean, I love Flair. :side: *


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: That was stupid and I don't even like Flair. If you leave Triple H with only Hunter Hearst Helmsley he sucks. That logic is beyond stupid.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* If you took out Randy's run in evolution, what do you get? *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Randy Orton.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* i c wut u did thar. :side: *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I doubt it.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He'd be that fuckin awesome dude that kicks people in the head


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He'd be 'That Viper!'


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I LOVE Orton.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wait.

No I don't...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

lol. Reminds me of Nov and the Doddsy's backyard rasslin' thang.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Let's not degrade lolcats now.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good Morning!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Going fishing in a minute.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Should be asleep.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hope you catch a shark.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I hope you catch a shark.


That would be terrible for me to catch in my sleep.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I hope you catch a shark.


Come fishing in Australia and you just might...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

And this thread is dead quiet once again...


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh snap.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> And this thread is dead quiet once again...


CM Skittle has tarnished our reputation.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yep, there's no way people want to get involved with such a loser virgin as Copta.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> Yep, there's no way people want to get involved with such a loser virgin as Copta.


Don't forget Paedophilic suckup


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> CM Skittle has tarnished our reputation.


Oh that's right, we're pathetic loser virgins right? :lmao


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* According to her, not having STD's is bad. :argh: *


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I had an awful dream last night. Mike Adamle returned to commentary at WrestleMania alongside JR and The King. Then they announced he was the new Smackdown GM. :fire:


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd rather be a virgin than have sex with some skanky, disease-spreading slut who's been whored out more than anything, tbh. Her lips probably resemble those of Mae Young.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



TKO™ said:


> I had an awful dream last night. Mike Adamle returned to commentary at WrestleMania alongside JR and The King. Then they announced he was the new Smackdown GM. :fire:


* What did you eat before you sleep? :side:

I had a dream that John Cena was jobbing left and right, and I still do. 



Wes_FR said:



I'd rather be a virgin than have sex with some skanky, disease-spreading slut who's been whored out more than anything, tbh. Her lips probably resemble those of Mae Young.

Click to expand...

:lmao *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> I'd rather be a virgin than have sex with some skanky, disease-spreading slut who's been whored out more than anything, tbh. Her lips probably resemble those of Mae Young.


:lmao

Give the man a medal.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

eh?dafkadj;fkdja;fdajfd;kajf;akf


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LOL Wes. 

Truth: Probably going to skip work because an old friend is in town


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* (Y) Old friend > work. *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

For sure. It's not like I'll be missing anything.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* You'll probably miss a day of your boss yelling at you for some random shit. *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well yeah, but that is a given. What is really ironic is that I am working on a spreadsheet for work right now.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

just got into my house because my sister took my keys. tired and annoyed, atm


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How long did you wait?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

nearly an hour.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I got home, well i don't know how long ago someone i'm talking to on msn may know. anyway, doing uni work while pissed isn't the smartest i dea i've had but its better than nothing rit?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* How's Wikipedia working for you? *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah I guess it is better than nothing. Although it will suck even more than your usual work, if that's possible.
EDIT: Haha Lexie. I prefer the sites with full essays you can copy, but whatever.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Idk of any other good sites for essays, besides Wikipedia. :sad: *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

totally used wikipedia. good enough for this shitty task


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You could actually try yourself. You know, just a thought. It might give you some self confidence, since we all know womanizers are just covering up their flaws.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* It usually depends on the topic. If I like the topic, I'll do it myself. *


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What shall I eat tonight; pizza, kebab or chicken filet?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The FUCKIN' Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i'm so keen to go out and find the nearest shop thats still open at this time of the night and just pig out. Haven't had anything to eat since lunch and i've been drinking heavily since like 4pm


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Chicken, Pizza, then Kebab. That's how I'd go.  *


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love it when I come in here and the topic is what to put in Nick's mouth. May I make a suggestion?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* I think I know what you're gonna say. :side: *


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* :lmao *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Certs said:


> I love it when I come in here and the topic is what to put in Nick's mouth. May I make a suggestion?


ahhhh, sure :side:


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Don't talk with your mouth full. :side: *Leaves* *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Don't talk with your mouth full. :side: *Leaves* *


but you do it so often


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Now now childrens.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

rape.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

RAPE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

looks like brandon CLOSED wr


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Can't say I'm surprised/bothered, gave up with the place ages ago. Was funny while it lasted.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: You are not supposed to refer to it by name. The "other place" is the code most commonly used. Brandon is an idiot which is why I stopped going there a long time ago.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:sad:...

Good times in WR.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He's selling it apparently. I should buy it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WRape


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> He's selling it apparently. I should buy it.


He wants $100.



Certs said:


> WRape


:lmao

I got banned from there in February for saying "Rape" in TTT the day I returned. It OVERWHELMED me with confusion.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

HELLO VIRGINS and such.



Hey guys
Someone please make my fucking banner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

RAPE.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just received some great news - an old lady in Wisconsin died and left me 3 million dollars because she liked the sound of my name.

It's sad that _this_ is the kind of scam people are trying to pull nowadays.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

t
y
s 
o
n


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> I just received some great news - an old lady in Wisconsin died and left me 3 million dollars because she liked the sound of my name.
> 
> It's sad that _this_ is the kind of scam people are trying to pull nowadays.


Some people are desperate enough to try anything.


Or they are just fucking retarded.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The latter, Derek.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> I just received some great news - an old lady in Wisconsin died and left me 3 million dollars because she liked the sound of my name.
> 
> It's sad that _this_ is the kind of scam people are trying to pull nowadays.


People will do crazy shit to get payed.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

SCAMP


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Suprised it took Brandon this long tbh.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why are we talking about the jobber forum?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek I swear you used to be jolly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I did. Then I got modded.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah it does that to people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I used to think Bubba was just an asshole. Now I know better.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek is still jolly to me :happy:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have my moments.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

K lost his *JOY* too.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey folks.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

HEY KIF


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey KIFster


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Looking back being a SMod killed most of my enjoyment of this place, it's been much more enjoyable without the BLUE BAR.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs that necklace does look small.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I knew you'd agree Scamp. 

I would say you're more active since dropping the blue as well.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So with this being the Welcome Back edition is it to welcome back that retard Lexie or the classic, constant conversations we used to have here?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> Looking back being a SMod killed most of my enjoyment of this place, it's been much more enjoyable without the BLUE BAR.


Its not as bad as when I was stuck as the WWE section mod. That was hell.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

When you can just basically have a laugh, this forums at its best. It's harder to do that when you've got to set an example, and do work. Takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Indeed.

Why do you think I spend so much time in here?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd go with the latter KIF.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KIF, Killswitch made this title to welcome back a real TTT thread instead of the one Lexie made. They ended up getting merged, but KS' title remained.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> I'd go with the latter KIF.


I would too.

SO, whats been going on with ya, Will?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Certs said:


> KIF, Killswitch made this title to welcome back a real TTT thread instead of the one Lexie made. They ended up getting merged, but KS' title remained.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> I would too.
> 
> SO, whats been going on with ya, Will?


Absolutely nothing really. Pretty much been school and work for me lately.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ni-Ice.

You liking wrestling right now?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm so SOUPED to be working at 3:30 rather than 3:00


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You sounded out-of-the-loop, can't be havin that. 

SWITCH


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

SWITCH


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So you get to stay?

Greatest news I've heard all day.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm souped for you


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

CERTS

oh shit 1 more?

3333333333333333333333333333Dee

!~


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> You liking wrestling right now?


I am enjoying the build to WrestleMania quite nicely. Shame I have to work from 1:30pm to 10pm on the day of WM though.

TNA is still as laughable as ever. I am getting back into ROH a bit though, especially now that the Cabanaramma has returned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


> I am enjoying the build to WrestleMania quite nicely. Shame I have to work from 1:30pm to 10pm on the day of WM though.
> 
> TNA is still as laughable as ever. I am getting back into ROH a bit though, especially now that the Cabanaramma has returned.


That sucks. I gotta watch it the day after as it is, too.

I'm still in December of last year for my ROH watching, but I'm trying to speed up to get some Cabana.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Will, you need to use you Cabanaramma seal of approval DENIED pic.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Are you even caught up, Derek?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I need to take some time off. May not even travel, just stay home and chill the fuck out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> Are you even caught up, Derek?


I saw their HD Net show, but other than that, I've just been watching the videowires and the event discussion threads. I'll probably follow it closer now that Cabana is back.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How was the show?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It was okay. Obviously the wrestling had to be shorter due to time constraints, but it was solid.

A lot of people really don't like the new commentator that was put there by HD Net, but at least he seems somewhat knowledgible about the product, and he's got a lot of energy, which I like because Prazak always sounds really bored.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Should I go outta my way to view that or just continue watching the real shows?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I spent the last 10 minutes of my life staring at Certs sig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

At least that wasn't 10 minutes wasted.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It'd be a bit of a waste staring at your sig for 10 minutes though, Pep.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Downloading ROH on HDNet now 

Hey guys


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I get turned on by guys grappling in their underwear.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's Friday yay!!!  

Hi everyone.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I get turned on by guys grappling in their underwear.


Yeah, same.



Hey K and Tony. How art thou both?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm good. Finally seeing Watchmen tomorrow. :hb

You?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Awesome stuff. I'm pretty good, watching some family guy before i hit the sack. Plus it's my birthday on Sunday


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How's Belgium these days?

wat, it's my birthday on Sunday as well, Pepper.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

29th March? Best day ever tbh 


Merry birthday for you good sir.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> How's Belgium these days?


Still neutral. :side:


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Same to you. How old will you be?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Grand old age of 17. One of the younger guys on this thread i think. How about you?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Happy Birthday Peter.  Mine is Monday but I hate birthdays lol... *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sab! Missed ya love. How are you?


And happy birthday anyway, i'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Grand old age of 17. One of the younger guys on this thread i think. How about you?


18. 

Not a fan of birthdays myself either. This one might just be my least-anticipated ever, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Thanks, Peter.  I'm doing great. Thanks for asking. Happy Birthday to you too, Wes!*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Look who graced us with her presence.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I always find it funny that people celebrate for somebody's birthday, then they cry at their funeral.

They knew it was coming.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

EDIT - Hey Gord, how are you? 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hey K and Tony. How art thou both?


Hey Pete. I'm alright thanks.  How are you?



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Awesome stuff. I'm pretty good, watching some family guy before i hit the sack. Plus it's my birthday on Sunday





Wes_FR said:


> How's Belgium these days?
> 
> wat, it's my birthday on Sunday as well, Pepper.


Happy Birthday to you both for Sunday. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Happy Birthday Peter.  Mine is Monday but I hate birthdays lol... *


Happy Birthday for Monday Sabrina.  We're painting the town red right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Hey Tony! 


Pyro, I refuse to go to funerals after I went to my brothers. I'm not sure what I'll do when another family member dies. *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> 18.
> 
> Not a fan of birthdays myself either. This one might just be my least-anticipated ever, lol.


18 is an awesome birthday when you hit it in the UK, legal Drinking age :happy:
Enjoy your day.


LadyCroft said:


> *Thanks, Peter.  I'm doing great. Thanks for asking. Happy Birthday to you too, Wes!*


Why thanks 



Pyro™;7044774 said:


> I always find it funny that people celebrate for somebody's birthday, then they cry at their funeral.
> 
> They knew it was coming.



:lmao Brilliant.



Thanks Kylie  I'm very well


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thanks, Aussie and Sab. 

I actually laughed at a funeral once, my uncle's. Just thought of all the jokes he told, and just bursted out laughing. Might have seemed weird to the others present, but I think my uncle would have actually liked it that way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*lol Absolutely, Kylie. You and me all night long. *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've only ever been to one funeral and that was my Grandad's when i was 8. Wasn't really that affected.
Well, we always have a mini funeral when one of our cats die. Those are pretty emotional......

People should post in my awesome thread in the Raw section.....It's not actually that good, just something that's been on my mind.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> EDIT - Hey Gord, how are you?


Good, thank you. 



> People should post in my awesome thread in the Raw section.....It's not actually that good, just something that's been on my mind.


Depends what it's about.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ric Flair and his appearances.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol Absolutely, Kylie. You and me all night long. *


Sounds creamworthy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Ric Flair and his appearances.


He can GTFO.

I'm not a hater, I respect/like him, but Jericho's right. They're too damn old. He was too old 10 years ago.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Say that in my thread.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol Absolutely, Kylie. You and me all night long. *


Awww just all night? I was thinking a week long bender. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I've only ever been to one funeral and that was my Grandad's when i was 8. Wasn't really that affected.
> Well, we always have a mini funeral when one of our cats die. Those are pretty emotional......
> 
> People should post in my awesome thread in the Raw section.....It's not actually that good, just something that's been on my mind.


I've been to two and they were too hard to deal with. :$



Pyro™ said:


> Good, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what it's about.


Glad to hear. 



Alcoholic said:


> Sounds creamworthy.


You're not joining us?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I WILL NEVER RETIRE! WOOOOOO

@only if you and Sab want me to. :$


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Johan Boshkamp.


My thread is just a bunch of fail. I should've thought before i posted. AAAHHHH well.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bethany got drunk again


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> He can GTFO.
> 
> I'm not a hater, I respect/like him, but Jericho's right. They're too damn old. *He was too old 10 years ago*.


15 years ago tbh.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I will not tolerate this intolerance for Flair.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WITH A TEAR, IN MY EYE!

THIS, is the GREATEST day...of my life.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

ROH on HDNet is pretty cool. :agree:

Kenny King is impressive.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Scamp Swagg said:


> 15 years ago tbh.


MVP is 35, if 45 is too old, he'll be there within 10 years, and by then he won't be in the WWE.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bed. Night all x


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> MVP is 35, if 45 is too old, he'll be there within 10 years, and by then he won't be in the WWE.


And Kennedy will still be injured.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I want a new banner but I feel like I have to wait until after WM.



> And Kennedy will still be injured.


Yeah, cause somebody getting hurt is funny...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Scamp Swagg said:


> And Kennedy will still be injured.





Pyro™ said:


> I want a new banner but I feel like I have to wait until after WM.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cause somebody getting hurt is funny...


:lmao

Swagg, taunting Pyro about Kennedy being on the shelf is a big no no. Common knowledge.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I WILL NEVER RETIRE! WOOOOOO
> 
> @only if you and Sab want me to. :$


Well I have no problem. You'll hvae to ask Sab though. 



BIE said:


> Bethany got drunk again


As long as you had fun dear.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Swagg, taunting Pyro about Kennedy being on the shelf is a big no no. Common knowledge.


That's why he's doing it, tbh.

Well, on the bright side, I'm safe in the knowledge that if he does stay healthy at some point, he'll be 10 times bigger than MVP. I'd argue he's already bigger, despite all his time on the shelf. He owned MVP for weeks last time they were both seen together.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> That's why he's doing it, tbh.
> 
> Well, on the bright side, I'm safe in the knowledge that if he does stay healthy at some point, he'll be 10 times bigger than MVP. I'd argue he's already bigger, despite all his time on the shelf. He owned MVP for weeks last time they were both seen together.


Wait, wait. Weren't you one of MVP's biggest supporters?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I was never a BIG MVP supporter. I used to like him, but that was before he started being an awful jobber/face. And even then, I wouldn't have even flinched if he was fired....which is the same reaction I'd have to any wrestler who isn't JBL or Kennedy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> That's why he's doing it, tbh.
> 
> Well, on the bright side, I'm safe in the knowledge that if he does stay healthy at some point, he'll be 10 times bigger than MVP. I'd argue he's already bigger, despite all his time on the shelf. He owned MVP for weeks last time they were both seen together.


But you brought MVP into the convo. So I replied with your favorite.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

JBL is my favourite.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I guess it's gonna be painful for you to see JBL fall victim to the SWASHBUCKLING Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

truth- got back from having a very fun afternoon.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ugh, way to remind me how much I hate Cole's commentary.

WWE is aiming their programming toward kids, right? Do they think a single kid is gonna know what swashbuckling style means? He's so awful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I guess it's gonna be painful for you to see JBL fall victim to the SWASHBUCKLING Rey Mysterio.


Actually, that's what I'm hoping for because the odds are if he loses, then they're going ahead with the rumour to have him buy MITB and use it that night.

Yeah, yeah. Deep down, I know it won't happen, but it's a nice dream.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Ugh, way to remind me how much I hate Cole's commentary.
> 
> WWE is aiming their programming toward kids, right? Do they think a single kid is gonna know what swashbuckling style means? He's so awful.


Yes, Michael Cole is indeed truly awful. Cena should mock him more. 



Pyro™ said:


> Actually, that's what I'm hoping for because the odds are if he loses, then they're going ahead with the rumour to have him buy MITB and use it that night.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. Deep down, I know it won't happen, but it's a nice dream.


He should just retire with the belt, then replace the King at commentary on Raw. Someone needs to soften the pain that Michael Cole is to my ears.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Ugh, way to remind me how much I hate Cole's commentary.
> 
> WWE is aiming their programming toward kids, right? Do they think a single kid is gonna know what swashbuckling style means? He's so awful.


The Cole miners wouldn't appreciate your remarks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> Yes, Michael Cole is indeed truly awful. Cena should mock him more.
> 
> 
> 
> He should just retire with the belt, then replace the King at commentary on Raw. Someone needs to soften the pain that Michael Cole is to my ears.


I'd prefer if he retained the IC title, bought MITB, cashed in on Cena, won the WHC and retired with both.

That would be so awesome it would almost make up for Kennedy losing his MITB.

ALMOST.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> The Cole miners wouldn't appreciate your remarks.


The Cole miners could get crushed in a cave in for all I care.

:side: :no: Terrible, I know.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> Yes, Michael Cole is indeed truly awful. Cena should mock him more.
> 
> 
> 
> He should just retire with the belt, then replace the King at commentary on Raw. Someone needs to soften the pain that Michael Cole is to my ears.


I'd prefer to have JBL replace Cole truthfully.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth; wondering what i did to piss WCW off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The sad part is, Cole has been a high profile commentator in the WWE for like a decade, so he's pretty much guaranteed a spot in the hall of fame regardless of how awful he is.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hope it wasn't a Ric Flair insult.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Didn't do shit as far as I can remember.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



isaac wat said:


> Truth; wondering what i did to piss WCW off.


:eh:

I totally bought "the other place" from brandon

owned


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> :eh:
> 
> I totally bought "the other place" from brandon
> 
> owned


so why you ignoring my pm's and not coming on msn anymore


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> The sad part is, Cole has been a high profile commentator in the WWE for like a decade, so he's pretty much guaranteed a spot in the hall of fame regardless of how awful he is.


What a sad day it will be to see him inducted, but I'm sure you're right. With some of the worthless talent that's already been inducted, you can count on Cole making it somewhere down the road too.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Haven't been on much. Trying to cut down on my msn time.

I was ignoring your PMs too see how much I could piss you off.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> :eh:
> 
> I totally bought "the other place" from brandon
> 
> owned


srsly?


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> Haven't been on much. Trying to cut down on my msn time.
> 
> I was ignoring your PMs too see how much I could piss you off.


thought so

increase your msn time you dick, need to talk more games


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> srsly?


Yeah :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

RAPE is now allowed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So you would get banned for saying it at the other place?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> :eh:
> 
> I totally bought "the other place" from brandon
> 
> owned


:lmao 

That might actually make that place worth going back to for a look.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That other place finally went under.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I guess it's gonna be painful for you to see JBL fall victim to the SWASHBUCKLING Rey Mysterio.


Rey Mysterio is not a pirate.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> :lmao
> 
> That might actually make that place worth going back to for a look.


plz


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*I don't even know what "that other place" is... someone fill me in on yahoo if you can't pm it to me here.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The other place is pretty rockin atm.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd get banned if I gave the URL


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's a good thing you can't post the link since it would be filled with viruses and infections.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> I'd get banned if I gave the URL


*Yeah, I figured as much.  Maybe I can get it off of Ampy on yahoo later.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hooked you up, girl.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How good is getting a day off because the Newcastle show is on.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> That other place finally went under.


Took it long enough. Brandon is just a stubborn little prick.



WCW said:


> plz


Maybe.... 



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't even know what "that other place" is... someone fill me in on yahoo if you can't pm it to me here.*


Don't worry Sabrina, you weren't missing much.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yay I'm back. Fixing my computer was fun... not.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello Kylie


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth - LOL at Colt Cabana in the latest ROH Video Wire. Asking the new backstage interviewer "Who are you?" was just classic.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Yay I'm back. Fixing my computer was fun... not.


Welcome back.  What happened with your computer?



Stratusfied said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  How are you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

THERAPIST


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

RAPE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Welcome back.  What happened with your computer?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike.  How are you?


Pretty good, how are you?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WRAPE


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I caught the last five minutes of Impact and thought TNA signed an extremely fat version of BJ Penn. But it was Samoa Joe.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I caught the last five minutes of Impact


I am sorry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Joe is excessively flabby now. It's gross to look at.*


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I thought the face paint made him look fatter, then I realized it was the increased fat that does it. Guess he spent that time off on the sofa.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Stratusfied said:


> Pretty good, how are you?


Not bad thanks. Just glad it's Friday. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> I caught the last five minutes of Impact and thought TNA signed an extremely fat version of BJ Penn. But it was Samoa Joe.


My dear if you wanted to be subjected to torture, all you had to do is ask and I would have gotten out the handcuffs and whip.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> My dear if you wanted to be subjected to torture, all you had to do is ask and I would have gotten out the handcuffs and whip.


Sounds more fun than torture, tbs. But I mean. I'm down.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Amp, How long have you had your sig for. I'm not dissing it, but I just realized i can't remember your last one.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fun, torture...it's all the same to me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Amp, How long have you had your sig for. I'm not dissing it, but I just realized i can't remember your last one.


Uhhhh. Since early January I think. My plan was to use it forever but Jimmy is making me a new one pretty soon and I'll plan on using that one forever until I fall in love with another concept.



Aussie said:


> Fun, torture...it's all the same to me.


I'm still down.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- having a good day, which is nice considering yeterday was so shitty.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Glad to hear it Derek. Car good and shit? Didn't have to carve the fucking alphabet into anyones skin did you?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good to hear D, a day late but I'm sure you didn't mind. 

I'm trying to be clever here:

Some-more-o Joe
Pilsbury Joe Boy

Preferences?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Car is still dead. I actually still need to get it towed, its sitting in the parking lot of an abandoned building near where the engine died.

But I got to go hang out with the girl I like. She brought a friend, which ended up preventing me from trying to make my move, but we all went to a local place that has go-karts, mini golf, and a video arcade.

The girl I like played a couple of motorcylce games, and I've never been so jealous of a video game when she straddled that fake bike.

It was windy and a bit chilly outside, but we still had fun with the mini golf and go-karts. She was really aggressive on the go-karts; she ended up sending a kid into the wall. Seeing her so aggressive was something I liked.

Yeah, I didn't get to make my move, but I had a hell of a fun time, so its all good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sounds like a good time. Although I can't say I approve of racing go karts at a high speed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh that's right. Well, these don't go that fast and it was a controlled environment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is it your engine that's broke or something else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Oh that's right. Well, these don't go that fast and it was a controlled environment.


lol. I was just kidding. I've actually been to a go kart track since everything because the damn things are just so much fun as long as you're safe with them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Is it your engine that's broke or something else.


I don't know exactly what is wrong, but I'm not looking forward to the bill.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I don't know exactly what is wrong, but I'm not looking forward to the bill.


Might be the feul injector. My mom was driving and the car just quit on her. It was becuase the Injecter was fucked up. Shit was expensive to replace.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Although I can't say I approve of racing go karts at a high speed.


Hey, if you ain't three-wheeling it through the corners, you ain't tryin'.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Will, you need to make a heel Don West gif and banner.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

A heel DW theme is intriguing, but I'm not sure I really wanna waste the HD space on the abomination that is TNA Wrestling circa now. I'm contemplating possibly switching to a KENTA or Chris "is Awesome" Hero theme soon after I finish messing with some race car paint schemes and get around to making a new banner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Chris Hero's elbow is weak.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm watching the most hilarious shit on TV right now. It's actually a movie on TV, but w/e.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm still down.


That's why you're so awesome.  <3



Derek said:


> I don't know exactly what is wrong, but I'm not looking forward to the bill.


I can sympathise. I had a Hyundai Excel and over the last 2-3 weeks has died on me about 6 times. Something to do with the connections to the battery or something like that. Took it in for a quote to get the whole car fixed as the suspension and speedometer were screwed, the panel at the front was dented (A truck side swiped me :$) and just normal wear and tear for a 12 year old car. Mechanic quoted me around $2,000 to fix everything so I told him to fuck off, took it to a dealer and traded it for a better car.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

...and now she has the single most epic urban policing patrol car ever. the C *KRV*. 

G'Day People


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sup Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Sup Jimmy?


Just got home from uni, so I'm gonna chill for a bit and eat some foodz.
Ttly going to thrash out some HEART later.

How u doin?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> ...and now she has the single most epic urban policing patrol car ever. the C *KRV*.
> 
> G'Day People


Awwwww!  

I do admit my new car is bloody awesome though. 

How are you Jimmy?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Awwwww!
> 
> I do admit my new car is bloody awesome though.
> 
> How are you Jimmy?


Tired, but content.

I got 3 out of 4 assignments/tests that I've done back today/yesterday. High Distinction, Distinction and High Distinction 

So I'm pretty fucking happy atm 

How's work going Kylie? Not too busy?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

yo...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Just got home from uni, so I'm gonna chill for a bit and eat some foodz.
> Ttly going to thrash out some HEART later.
> 
> How u doin?


Chillin. Tired. But I'm suckin down an AMP right now. Sounds dirty. Might be. No clue whats in it.

Excited for HEART.

Edit: Sup Josh?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Chillin. Tired. But I'm suckin down an AMP right now. Sounds dirty. Might be. *No clue whats in it.*
> 
> Excited for HEART.
> 
> Edit: Sup Josh?


Freshly bottled tears of JOY~! with an infusion of Taylor's Grammy and Miley's Oscar.

:happy:

G'Day Josh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Freshly bottled tears of JOY~! with an infusion of Taylor's Grammy and Miley's Oscar.
> 
> :happy:
> 
> G'Day Josh.


I knew it was the best drink ever for a reason. 

I discover two new Taylor Swift songs today. Made for a great day.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Taylor's Grammy and Miley's Oscar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pretty sure Taylor Swift is gonna win a Grammy when it's all said and done, tbs.

Not as much faith in Miley.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll give you Taylor winning a Grammy, that's very plausible. But Miley winning an Oscar? Absolute lols there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

She was nominated this year. Granted it was for her voice work in Bolt and the movie was nominated and not her but take what you can get, right?

I'd stake my life on Taylor winning a Grammy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



will94 said:


>


Infuckingdeed. 

Sorry Jeremy, but it's not gonna happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I know Miley isn't winning an Oscar anytime soon (or ever) but I'd still stake my life on Taylor winning a Grammy. Country album, Country song, songwriter, female country vocal, video, song, album, record. She might even be able to sneak into some pop categories. 

She sells too many records and is too beautiful to be ignored.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

MUTHAFUCKA!. My xbox 360 has red ringed itself 

What is it with all my shit breaking this year.
First my laptop, now my laptop charger and now my fucking xbox. Fuck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good. Less 360. More HEART.

I'm kidding. But that's why I got rid of my 360. Broke too often.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

get a ps3


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Indeed


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> get a ps3


You should be banned by now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> get a ps3


I have one. But I don't really have any games for it. And I hate the controller, and it won't connect to my WiFi.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Good. Less 360. More HEART.
> 
> I'm kidding. But that's why I got rid of my 360. Broke too often.


I've had mine for about 20 Months and it's never had any problems before :sad:

Do you know if you have to send the HDD in with it when you get it repaired or can you hang onto it?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How could you hate the playstation controller?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I have one. But I don't really have any games for it. And I hate the controller, and it won't connect to my WiFi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can keep the HDD.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Tired, but content.
> 
> I got 3 out of 4 assignments/tests that I've done back today/yesterday. High Distinction, Distinction and High Distinction
> 
> ...


That's fantastc! Congratulations. 

Work was quiet until the last hour. Now I'm pulling my damn hair out. 



Josh said:


> yo...


How are you Josh?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> How could you hate the playstation controller?


Too light. The joysticks aren't tactile enough. The triggers are woeful. Buttons are too flush with the controller. The Grip isn't ergonomic. The indicator lights are in the wrong spot.
And it doesn't automatically turn off when you leave it for a bit. So many times I've gone to try and play a blu ray and the fucking controller is flat.

Oh, and No Fucking Rumble.

Thanks Jeremy 

Truth:  - Don't pull all that hair out plz?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The new ones have weight and rumble tbf.

Rumble is the most overrated thing in the history of video games tho


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Rumble is only necessary for some games, others it really isn't needed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't miss it, tbs.

Although I might miss it when UFC comes out. Probably not though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> The new ones have weight and rumble tbf.
> 
> Rumble is the most overrated thing in the history of video games tho


That's great, but I don't have $100AUD to fork out for a new controller. 

And yeah, it's overrated. But it just feels _wrong_ without it. If ya know what I mean.

Truth: Gonna try and set up my PS3 to go online....

Gotta have some sort of online gaming for the next month while I wait for my 360 to be fixed. :sad:

Any good games out, FPS's are preferable....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Killzone 2


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

A month? You're getting fucked if it takes a month. I brought my broken shit to Best Buy, put it on the counter and they swapped it out right there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> A month? You're getting fucked if it takes a month. I brought my broken shit to Best Buy, put it on the counter and they swapped it out right there.


We don't have Best Buy over here. It said to send away for details to ship it back to Microsoft for them to fix. I may have to take a trip to JB HiFi though, and see if they'll swap it there....


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Australia is a third world country. No Best Buys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> We don't have Best Buy over here. It said to send away for details to ship it back to Microsoft for them to fix. I may have to take a trip to JB HiFi though, and see if they'll swap it there....


Replace "Best Buy" with "wherever your bought it from". That was my point. You're getting fucked if they don't swap it out.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- I was so bored I watched TNA tonight. It actually wasn't horrible, tbh.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He bought it almost 2 years ago tho. I doubt it's still under best buy/whoever's warrenty


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> He bought it almost 2 years ago tho. I doubt it's still under best buy/whoever's warrenty


If he got a three year warranty, then it's still under warranty. Normal people (like me and other normal people) get a three year warranty.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth-Don West must get his TNA script from Chris Jericho. He pretty much said the same thing Jericho would say about Foley without calling someone a hypocrite.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth:  - Don't pull all that hair out plz?


Hard not too. I'm very frustrated.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Australia doesn't have warranties. It's a third world country.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh. Well that sucks then. That's why I'm proud to be an American, where at least I know there are warranties. And I'll gladly stand up, to the man, and return my broken shit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Going camping tonight/tomorrow night with like 50 friends.

It's going to be sick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Evolution said:


> Going camping tonight/tomorrow night with like 50 friends.


Why don't you just call it what it really is going to be, an orgy.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> Australia is a third world country. No Best Buys.


Meh. We don't have Walmart either.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Replace "Best Buy" with "wherever your bought it from". That was my point. You're getting fucked if they don't swap it out.


Yeah. I'll go and see if they can swap it. Means talking to incompetent bitch 1 and 2 at the counter though.



WCW said:


> He bought it almost 2 years ago tho. I doubt it's still under best buy/whoever's warrenty


I don't know whether it is or not. So fucking confusing :s

And now my PS3's still giving me the old fuck around. Might have to break out the Wii just for shits and giggles. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> If he got a three year warranty, then it's still under warranty. Normal people (like me and other normal people) get a three year warranty.


It's under a 3 year warranty, but it's really confusing as to whether it's still valid. Under my warranty status on xbox.com it says the Standard Warranty has expired, but it also says that a 3 year warranty applies to conditions indicated by 3 red lights. 

I assume that means I'll be able to swap it for a new one, but idk. Guess I'll have to go and find out tomorrow or something.




Aussie said:


> Hard not too. I'm very frustrated.


aww 

*Back rub*

EDIT: AMP, If I can't get it fixed, i'm sending it to you and you can go and stand up to THE MAN Microsoft and get them to fix my broken shit. kthx.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

if you get the 3 rings then you can turn it in at a UPS(you do have those right?) and XBOX will fix it free of charge.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If you send it to me, I'll get you a new one and then promptly sell it and keep the profits. Or take a hockey stick to it. I win either way.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> if you get the 3 rings then you can turn it in at a UPS(you do have those right?) and XBOX will fix it free of charge.


UPS? 

Truth: Thanks Jez. Knew I could count on you.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Why don't you just call it what it really is going to be, an orgy.


If all goes according to plan then you're right.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> If you send it to me, I'll get you a new one and then promptly sell it and keep the profits. Or take a hockey stick to it. I win either way.


I got a even better idea. Sell it on ebay, that way you can jack the price up, but only show the box it comes in. Take a hockey stick to it and ship it., then when the person who buys it talks to you, lie your ass off and blame it ups.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> I got a even better idea. Sell it on ebay, that way you can jack the price up. But only show the box it comes in. Take a hockey stick to it and ship it. then when the person who buys it talks to you, lie your ass off and blame it ups.


I'm not a liar though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not a liar though.


Well then become one.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm taking a sabbatical until K bolds my usertitle.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

learn2lie

EDIT: I wondered how everyone was getting stylised user titles.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not a liar though.


Jez, you call Taylor Swift THE GREATEST SINGER/SONGWRITER IN THE WORLD....

nothing could be further from the truth

Truth: Mmmmmmmm...Lasagne.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Taylor Swift is pretty good. or maybe it's just becuase I think she's hot. Her voice is a bit high pitched though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've still got it!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Evo, it's been awhile since you've come on for consecutive days


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> I'm taking a sabbatical until K bolds my usertitle.


I'll talk to you on MSN then. Cause it happening anytime soon.



Evolution said:


> learn2lie
> 
> EDIT: I wondered how everyone was getting stylised user titles.


Former mods get em. But as KING, ive done some angling to help others out.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Jez, you call Taylor Swift THE GREATEST SINGER/SONGWRITER IN THE WORLD....
> 
> nothing could be further from the truth
> 
> Truth: Mmmmmmmm...Lasagne.


That's a lie.

She's the greatest singer/songwriter ever. Not in the world. There's a difference. And it's not a lie if I believe it. Pretty sure a lie detector test would prove me right.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

edit-damn white text.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah funny you should mention that. Almost forgot about this place. Good to see that not much has changed though.

I'm not familiar with some of the mods and stuff though.

Edit: So if I kiss ass enough to get the mod spot I so rightfully deserve then quit the next day I'll get one?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> aww
> 
> *Back rub*


Thank you.  <3

I'm heading home. 49 mins overtime tonight. 3 hours overtime Wednesday night. I think I've done my share for the week. :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

As long as you get paid for it?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> She's the greatest singer/songwriter ever. Not in the world. There's a difference. And it's not a lie if I believe it. Pretty sure a lie detector test would prove me right.


I was teasing tbh 
THE GAHAN > Taylor imqfhlo



Evolution said:


> I'm not familiar with some of the mods and stuff though.
> 
> Edit: So if I kiss ass enough to get the mod spot I so rightfully deserve then quit the next day I'll get one?


Prolly. 

Which mods aren't you familiar with?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Andy3000, JM Nash, Jonn, Mikey Damage, The Notorious K.O.P and Nige™.

Although they could have gotten name changes.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Mikey Damage is NCIH. Ignore whatever he says


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

the fuck is THE GAHAN? Don't answer that. Because they/he/she doesn't compare to Taylor anyway. So they're not important.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

NCIH? LOL

Also. Taylor Swift or whatever her name is is an uggo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Evolution said:


> NCIH? LOL
> 
> Also. Taylor Swift or whatever her name is is an uggo.


You're no longer my friend


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The truth hurts.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ultimate girl in the history of everything:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm not really hurt, tbs. Different people find different people attractive. No biggie really. Just one less person I have to kill to make sure she's mine.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Haha nice.

How is Colorado going in the NHL?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> the fuck is THE GAHAN? Don't answer that. Because they/he/she doesn't compare to Taylor anyway. So they're not important.


Lead singer of Depeche Mode 
And he's pretty fucking excellent.



Evolution said:


> Also. Taylor Swift or whatever her name is is an uggo.


tbh, I nurse a semi each time I have to make a banner for AMP because she's so fucking hot. 

:side:

Her singing = idrc.
Her looks = (Y)



Evolution said:


> The truth hurts.
> 
> I'm sorry.


Should be the name of the new TTT

Tell The Truth: The Truth Hurts :/

Nash is J Mercer/MeRCe btw.

Anne Hathaway? No thx.
She looks fake in that pic tbh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Evolution said:


> Haha nice.
> 
> How is Colorado going in the NHL?


Shitty team is shit. 

Hathaway is beautiful. I like the fact that her last dating foray ended in a huge disaster/scandal, thus making her vulnerable.

Edit: Don't know what a Depeche Mode is, tbs.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've only seen her in that gay video clip love story and she looked pretty average to me. I'm not a huge blonde fan though so that might have something to do with it.

I know who J Merce was heck. What happened to modifications not changes?

Anne Hathaway is my dream girl :happy:

EDIT: Wasn't it you that went for the 'lanche? It's been a while so I could be wrong.

Well she's single now so that makes me happy. An astronomical chance of me ever being with her is better than no chance at all haha!

Things are looking up!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Anne's alright.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Shitty team is shit.
> 
> Hathaway is beautiful. I like the fact that her last dating foray ended in a huge disaster/scandal, thus making her vulnerable.
> 
> Edit: Don't know what a Depeche Mode is, tbs.


A Depeche Mode is either a French fashion magazine or a British Pop Band.






One of their best songs.



Evolution said:


> I've only seen her in that gay video clip love story and she looked pretty average to me. I'm not a huge blonde fan though so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> I know who J Merce was heck. What happened to modifications not changes?
> 
> Anne Hathaway is my dream girl :happy:


Well he was JMeRCe and he modified it to JM Nash 

Anne Hathaway reminds me of things that I hate. Like musicals, disney channel and my sisters taste in movies.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Two letters? That's like me being changed from Evolution to "Every Body Knows I'm Awesome".

I might request it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Evolution: Yeah, I pull for them. Just having a bad year this year. Cliche line: we'll get them next season.

Jimmy: I'm not listening to that because that would mean pausing my current track. And I'm not doing that.

Edit: If you request that, you'll be given the line, "modification only"


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Your current track prolly sucks compared to PERSONAL JESUS.

And where's Pepper. I want to talk about Boris Johnson with him.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Anne Hathaway reminds me of things that I hate. Like musicals, disney channel and my sisters taste in movies.


Watch Havoc.

It's good.

I figure I might start on my long name-change road from Evolution to Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is Personal Jesus the song Austin Aries used to use or still uses as his ROH theme? If so, then I've heard it. 

And my current track is by WEEZY F BABY. So it's awesome.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm listening to Justice and Boys Noize.

Woo!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Evolution said:


> I figure I might start on my long name-change road from Evolution to Macaulay Culkin.


:lmao

Awesome. Jim Coptafeel -> Wacko Jim -> Wacko Jimbo -> Wacko Jacko. :side:



AMPLine4Life said:


> Is Personal Jesus the song Austin Aries used to use or still uses as his ROH theme? If so, then I've heard it.
> 
> And my current track is by WEEZY F BABY. So it's awesome.


No f'n clue. Might be. idk.



Evolution said:


> I'm listening to Justice and Boys Noize.
> 
> Woo!


:/

Never heard of them.

I'm listening to Radiohead atm.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

alice cooper, plz


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

listening to Steppenwolf.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Listening to Ne-yo. :argh: *


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

anyone got a rapidshare account?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

nope.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* KoK, can you reply to the pool in Anythings section? I couldn't be bothered to double-post.  *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Wrestlemania one? becuase I just did. Was going to post earlier but then was like...nah.

Truth- Tired, going to get off and do some exercises then sleep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Truth- Tired, going to get off and do some exercises then sleep.


Truth: I'm also going to Night of Champions.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Ringside tickets?  *


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No.  The 6th row, lower level behind the announce tables.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ringside tickets were like the only things that wern't sold out.

Mine are upper level. I was getting two tickets and those where the only pair in my price ranger.

Truth- At first I thought Lexie said she was going to Night Of Champions. That would cost a lot. damn lack of sleep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't want to spend the extra $160 for ringside seats.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't *have* $160 to spend on Rasslin' tickets, let alone an extra $160.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Since I've never been to an event before, I'd probably do whatever it takes to get Ringside tickets.  

...But I live in Indonesia now, a country that literally banned Wrestling. :side: *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

^ Really? That sucks.

I got it for my birthday.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* The only chance of me going to a WWE event would be to go to Australia, and I don't think my mom would let me fly over there just to attend an event that she doesn't approve of. :side:*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Since I've never been to an event before, I'd probably do whatever it takes to get Ringside tickets. *


I've never been to an event before either. I'm satisfied where my seats are.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Neither have I. Wish my seats were a bit closer but i'll take it.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* You guys are lucky. :sad: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * The only chance of me going to a WWE event would be to go to Australia, and I don't think my mom would let me fly over there just to attend an event that she doesn't approve of. :side:*


Flying to Australia would be worth it even if you didn't go to the show, tbh.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* Somehow, I KNEW you were gonna quote that Jim. :side: *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * Somehow, I KNEW you were gonna quote that Jim. :side: *


We know each other too well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Random thought-Is Sticksy still posing as a girl?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Random thought-Is Sticksy still posing as a girl?


Que? He posed as a girl?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Something like that . I think it was before you came in Skittles last rant. he posted a pic of some girl saying he was her.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

* :lmao

Jim, the avy of me that he's using is what I think he's talking about. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Something like that . I think it was before you came in Skittles last rant. he posted a pic of some girl saying he was her.


:lmao

Sounds just like him tbfh.

Truth: Ahh...the sexy actress. 

Those are some pretty awesome avys :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, that what I was talking about.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



sXe Lexie said:


> * The only chance of me going to a WWE event would be to go to Australia, and I don't think my mom would let me fly over there just to attend an event that she doesn't approve of. :side:*





Jim Coptafeel said:


> Flying to Australia would be worth it even if you didn't go to the show, tbh.


I knew that was coming 



the king of kings said:


> Random thought-Is Sticksy still posing as a girl?


Like, you know, i totally am a girl :lol:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Que? He posed as a girl?





the king of kings said:


> Something like that . I think it was before you came in Skittles last rant. he posted a pic of some girl saying he was her.


:side:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sounds just like him tbfh.


wat


sup people?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What's going on.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

not much, just came back from cricket training earlier and has some dinner and watched the simpsons. fun right? :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

nicky


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

rowe modewl.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> nicky


benny


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

'morning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sup Wes

I'm hoping that AMP can see this, i know he won't still... haha, nice post count


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Rep him with a screen shot of it imho.

Truth: 680 + posts in 2 days. Fuck a duck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sup Jimmy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

s f'n a.

Watching HIGNFY webisodes atm...because I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey all!

:lmao @ all the Flair threads for being in CT, and Mass this weekend (I laugh cause I'm working all 3 shows, and I know the promoters and all that :$)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So fucking bored.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So fucking happy it's the weekend.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

so fucking happy that it's a boring weekend. 

What's up all?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm fairly pumped for this weekend tbh


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thats a shame, isn't it


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

isn't it though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

standard


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm gonna get smashed this weekend.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Just got called that I have to work on Sunday, my birthday. Lol.

Anyways, donut and sausage roll time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> I'm gonna get smashed this weekend.


Likewise. Have my cricket grand final on saturday/sunday and regardless of the result i'll be getting hammered


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't have much going on, but it's not like I need a reason anyway. Although I've been invited to a 21st birthday party. I might go, but I know it'll end up with me and 15 people coming back to my place so we can drink more. If I have to work on Sunday then that's probably not a god idea.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm too poor to go out and drink at the moment


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WOMEN. 

That's all I have to say atm


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Awesome sig. ^

I'm off to work, laters.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I LIVE I LIVE!!!!!


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm back.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Might as well become a TTT whore.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What happened to your rep CBR?


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Platt got mad over a rep comment I made and turned my entire cp into red rep. I asked him to not do everything half assed like he normally does and to put me right in the red.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Platt didn't like him.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How did you get so....red?

EDIT: Yeah I havent refreshed this page in like 4 posts, whatever


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Green is overrated.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

In the world of Mario, red (shells) is/are better than green (shells)


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yes but also in the world of mario toadstools can talk and there's only three humans in the entire world.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I could totally live with that.

Five if you count Wario and Waluigi.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm playing trivia chat and totally ignoring you kids.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I got a job.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Moving boxes and furniture, thanks for asking.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I wish I had a better job then working at Wal-Mart. Moving boxes and furniture...no lie that's what I do.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How is that a bad job?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

ItsWhatIDo, too.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm a lifeguard. I save peoples life.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> How is that a bad job?


8 hours of walking back and forth with a smelly drunk, a cranky old guy, a druggie and a cross dresser? Not my idea of a good job.

Truth: I'm watching some old school WWF, but wishing I had a VCR so I could be watching 1996 WCW.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I want a new guitar.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



CBR said:


> Might as well become a TTT whore.


No thanks.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, but you were complaining about carrying things. 

Hows the crossdresser? Does he even give off the impression of being a lovely lady?


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The carrying part isn't that bad its the people I work with.

Long hair, shaved legs, summer time he wants to wear just his bra. The only thing manly about him is his voice.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I learned to get my hair cut recently. It has its benefits.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So you've thought about it?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thought about what?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Welcome back Low btw.

Hey KIF, haven't seen you around recently, how's the new job?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I totally wasn't talking to you there, Low.

It's fine, Pepper.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> So you've thought about it?


Thought about him? Nah, hard to ignore him when he's constantly telling you what he's wearing under his strapless shirt.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That sucks, because most transexuals are a little more discreet.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Mr Mellow yellow


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Quite rightly.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Got any bud?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I always do.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

10 bag for me.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> That sucks, because most transexuals are a little more discreet.


Nah he's open about everything.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't sell it. But I will share.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

God dammit.

I need move near you. It's been dry as fuck here for the last 2 months.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I always knew I lived in a better place than you guys


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

All I have to do is go across the hall here, or the druggie at work.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, but with the little bud we do have it leads to things like no crime.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

People here do a lot of it and it doesn't lead to much crime. Where I used to live a couple years back, several neighbors had it growing in their garages and forests. Obvious potheads and dealers, but nobody cared enough to report them.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Just saw Watchmen. Very entertaining.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lived up to expectations, big man?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It exceeded the expecations, because I didn't expect too much.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So now people are going to tell me to watch it?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

More I think about it, Watchmen wasn't very good at all really.

Not as awful as Knowing though, obv.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I saw it, wasn't too bad, but a bit confusing at parts.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The amazing soundtrack made the film extra agreable.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> Not as awful as Knowing though, obv.


Nicholas Cage hasn't done a good movie since The Rock.

And that was only good due to Sean Connery being awesome

"Winners go home and fuck the prom queen"


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Soundtrack was decent, I liked the intro to it with all the dead superheros and rundown of their past.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hate Nicolas Cage


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I thought it was awesome, but I didn't read the book and was told that it sucked before I saw it so..


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bethany was gonna produce a boob busting mind boogling photo of herself in the PYP saying some bitchy things (cos i noticed that since i put a pic up 3 girls or so have put photos up) but realised she had no batteries.

Epic fail.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I hate Nicolas Cage


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6i2WRreARo

He's awesome.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You want a terrible movies, rent Push. First and only movie I've ever fallen asleep watching.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6i2WRreARo
> 
> He's awesome.


No, you are.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Wicker man (2006? version) was the worst film i have ever seen in a cinema.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You want bad movies, find the film "Blood Car." Seriously, that could be the stupidest movie I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bone Sickness.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ricketts disease.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Any of the Evil Dead movies bar the third one suck.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Most people would tend to disagree with that.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't like the first two, the production and quality was really bad, in my opinion. I heard there's a fourth coming out, though.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bruce Campbell is the star in the Evil Dead movies, ergo, they cannot suck.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: I might just fill my sig with Brian Clough quotes.

After watching the documentary on ITV 1 on Wednesday knowing fuck all about him I now think he's just great.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I bet I disagree.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Brian Clough is greater than awesome.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

"The Damned United"


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

When does it come out? Or is it already out?

I wanna watch it


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

is out today.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's out today Sarge.

And whilst I'm not that bothered about seeing it I'll watch it simply due to my liking of Michael Sheen.


I'll just stick to watching The Original CLough on youtube for the moment.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sheen owns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- in a bit of an awkward spot right now.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Truth- in a bit of an awkward spot right now.


Details and current status.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I told the girl I like that I have feelings for her (via text message because I'm a gutless piece of shit). Her response was that she was shocked and didn't know what to say.

I told her that I was sorry if I put her in an awkward situation, but if I didn't tell her I would go crazy. 

She has yet to respond. I'm a bit of a nervous wreck right now.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Understandable. I don't know much when it comes to relationships but I think you should talk to her in person at some point in time.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I will.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You should ask her how she feels about you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm going to give her some time before I ask her that.


edit- just heard back. Looks like she wants to just be friends. I'm hurt, but at least she still wants to be my friend. A bit heartbroken, but I will live.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Just be happy she still wants to be friends, although things will be awkward as fuck, chances are your friendship won't last much longer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nah, I think things will still be ok. I've been in situations where I've told a girl (who was a friend) that I had feelings for them, and usually they just stop talking to me after that. This girl seems like she genuinely wants to be my friend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Than you're a lucky boy, usually when those situations go that way, it turns to shit soon after.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Not sure what to say, if you continue to be friends you will continue to like her, just don't get wrapped up in it. There's always a chance she will change her mind, but don't push anything. 

I went on a date with this crazy bitch Friday that told me she isn't over her ex yet. Then she sends me a msg on facebook asking to chill again. They're fucking crazy man, CRAZY.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah. I remember one time where afterwards the girls wouldn't even acknowledge me. Another time I got called a stalker afterwards. If calling a girl a couple of times and hanging out with her 6 or 7 times in the period of 2 months is stalking, then there are a shit ton of stalkers out there.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lifes a bitch really.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Indeed.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's sad but true!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

My life is pretty sweet.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> My life is pretty sweet.


I wouldn't expect nothing less.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Whats up, Scamp?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

NM just chillaxin. What's been poppin in your world?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nothing, really. Mostly just watching people get overexcited about another flood.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- sup


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hi everybody.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why is my steak not medium rare?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

becuase its overcooked or not cooked enough.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Overcooked.

Still, my Wife should know how I like a steak by now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

She should.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I need another soda, brb.

Since, nothing is happening here I think I'll just play some trivia chat.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Weekend time, finally.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Two-Zero. Your move.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How is it 2-0?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Mother fucking weekend tbh!

Finally got some fire buds too after all the trash I've been smoking the past few months. After it's gone though probably back to the same crap unfortunately.

*Truth:* There was a student named "Kevin Nash" whose school loans I approved earlier this week. Thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Tony, Belgium got a game this weekend?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- considering my car is in the shop and I got the "lets just be friends" treatment today, I'm actually holding up better than I thought I would.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nothing that a bit of wrestling won't cheer up.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Super Delfin said:


> *Truth:* There was a student named "Kevin Nash" whose school loans I approved earlier this week. Thought it was kind of funny.


I was sitting watching a detective show a few weeks back (Taggart if anyone cares) about a woman who is killed, her ex-husband is the main suspect, his name?? Kevin Nash.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Truth- considering my car is in the shop and I got the "lets just be friends" treatment today, I'm actually holding up better than I thought I would.


The whole "Let's just be friends" sort of makes shit awkward. It's like, you'll call me just to talk, cause I sure as fuck ain't calling you. Then it's that fucked up moment of silence as you suddenly realize wow, why should I continue to care about your problems tbh...

I don't know, that's kind of how I feel about it in my experience.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> How is it 2-0?


Acknowledge awesome watchmen-quotes plz. 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Tony, Belgium got a game this weekend?


Yeh. vs. Bosnia. I'm predicting a victory for us.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nothing that a bit of wrestling won't cheer up.


Meh, I doubt it. But I'll be okay.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> I was sitting watching a detective show a few weeks back (Taggart if anyone cares) about a woman who is killed, her ex-husband is the main suspect, his name?? Kevin Nash.


If Big Sexy went back to school though I'm going to steal his SSN and sell it to an illegal immigrant.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> Yeh. vs. Bosnia. I'm predicting a victory for us.


:cool2: Wouldn't expect anything less.





Derek said:


> Meh, I doubt it. But I'll be okay.


 Sorry buddy. Hope ya feel better, least you're still friends right? That means that along the line, maybe something will still happen, i don't see any reason why not.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, we're still friends.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ranked 1st in my NCAA bracket poll. Now I need Gonzaga to beat UNC tonight and Louisville to go out next round and I probably have it clinched.

$200 ftw


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You could buy a lot of Kentucky fried chicken with $200. Right?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> You could buy a lot of Kentucky fried chicken with $200. Right?


That's like 188 chicken snackers after tax. Sounds like a solid investment in these turbulent economic times.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I had Kentucky tonight.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Come get your ejections.


----------



## MITB (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

yo yo yo yo

Truth - It's been too long since I reguarly posted in this forum.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

First time in weeks I get to watch a WWE show tonight without having to download it.

God damn friends not wanting to hang out on other days.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> Yeah, we're still friends.


Kinda sucks though. I always wonder what good a lady-friend can do to a guy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

God dammit. Fuck MyNetworkTV.

Once again they fail to show SmackDown in favor of some lame ass Minnesota High School Basketball.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LOL failure. My MNTV affiliate never interrupts anything because everyone hates them, including the local sports teams. Sadly, they show SD from 9 to 11 because Dr fucking Phil is at 8, even though it is a rerun of the 3 PM show.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I find it hard to believe that MNTV is actually having more success that CW (which never preempted SmackDown).


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

They aren't. MNTV is projected by many to fold by 2010. Think about what is on MNTV besides SD and what is on CW. CW has Supernatural, Gossip Girl, 90210, etc. MNTV has.... umm.... yeah that's the point.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I heard the exact opposite.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I :lmao @ your sig, KIF.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I read that too back in 2008, but I read something a couple weeks ago about The CW's ratings increasing in the fall. I doubt they would give up on it just when it was building steam.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is that really Austin Aries?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yes it is.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Anyone seen the pics of the largest bird egg ever.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I avoid things I don't like.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Baby Kids.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Had a super sweet night that I won't go into detail about unless asked for it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Haha.

Whats going on, Copta?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So what's up? I want pizza.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Go into detail.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> Haha.
> 
> Whats going on, Copta?


Reading through CM Skittles' rant on me. Laughing my ass off the whole way through.

How's it going KIF?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Reading through CM Skittles' rant on me. Laughing my ass off the whole way through.
> 
> How's it going KIF?


SOTU leaked.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pretty good. 

This person's webcam is pissing me off right now, because they are watching SmackDown! and I can't.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, that rant was good for a laugh. I know she won't because Forum Bitch is a total slut, but she really deserves to be Ms. Rantsmania.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> SOTU leaked.


What leaked?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LMAO at the "WF Wrestlemania". I'm not on the card. That means no buyrates.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KIF, shouldn't you be supporting your community by attending the high school basketball game? Or are you not allowed to be near schools?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> Go into detail.


Well, I thought my guitar pedal broke - turns out I was just putting the chords in the wrong sides. This started the day off well, knowing I didn't have to replace something or get it fixed.

Then my friends and brother came home from school, before they came they went to a store where a friend works and they got like $20 of free shit each. It was sorta stolen, but he was the cashier and totally approved of it, therefore it wasn't technically theft. Then we drove around for hoursand went to places we never went before. Almost got into an accident, but didn't. Then we pissed off a ricer and went home.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I wouldn't even play High School basketball in school, because it doesn't matter. I would only continue to play the damn sport if I got recruited by North Carolina or something.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> What leaked?


Sounds of the Universe, Depeche Mode's new album.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I said you should watch, not play. Although I can tell you love being around sweaty high school guys. I love how there has to be a new TTT every couple of weeks but the current AYT has been around for 4 months. Jobbers need to l2 spam.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

By that logic I wouldn't put up with wrestling.

Nice day, Low.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OMG WRESTLING IS A HOMOSEXUAL SPORT!!! I NEVER KNEW THAT.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ahhh, I don't even want to talk to you anymore.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> SOTU leaked.


That's actually really dissapointing :sad:

Now I have to decide whether to download it, or wait and buy the box set...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello everyone.


EDIT: What's SOTU?


And I like the Boris Johnson Avy ROLF


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> That's actually really dissapointing :sad:
> 
> Now I have to decide whether to download it, or wait and buy the box set...


I downloaded it and have given it two spins already. It's definitely a grower but Wrong still seems to be the strongest song on it. It sounds a bit simliar to Exciter which is my least favourite DM album.

Edit:Look page a page for the answer Craig.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Forget that nonsense.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What would you prefer to talk about Charles Dickens, sweet chickens?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Where did you find that?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't find anything, ask Low.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What is going on?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't know. I'm just glad it's the weekend.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What up hos.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ask me what?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Have you ever been on Soundclick?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Soundwhat now?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Soundclick? That a podcast kind of thing or something?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No, not at all.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> And I like the Boris Johnson Avy ROLF


Hi and Thanks 



Rez said:


> I downloaded it and have given it two spins already. It's definitely a grower but Wrong still seems to be the strongest song on it. It sounds a bit simliar to Exciter which is my least favourite DM album.


Hmm...I have it downloading now, so i'll just have to wait and see.
Definitely buying the DVD/CD when it comes out though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> Have you ever been on Soundclick?


I have now. I don't go on those kinds of sites much because most of the bands are the definition of mediocre.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't even know what Soundclick is.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Are you calling me mediocre?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wait, you have a band on there? And no, I said most of the bands on those amateur sites are mediocre. Maybe your band is one of the exceptions.



Spoiler: Smackdown



Gail Kim debuted.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Band? Why would I share my glory with a bunch of scrubs?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bands mean less work in every individual field and more concentration on your instrument. But if you're a rapper, you just need to lay rhymes over a beat and you basically do that yourself.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey, look who got unbanned.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Much less work with much more creativity.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's all about preference, really. I take pride in putting a lot of hard work into instrumental playing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I know I'm just putting over Hip Hop by insulting whatever the hell you listen too.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hip Hop? It's OK, but metal is where it's at.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I prefer hard-rock with some awesome riffs and borderline-metal solos.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Real metal or commercial metal?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

80s/90s metal that isn't hair or glam.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I believe the only hip-hop I have on my iPod (well, iPhone really) is a couple of mc chris songs. That and the awesome parodies by The Lonely Island.

Rest of it is rock/hard rock and a few unknown bands.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

A couple?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Lonely Island is pretty good. And KIF, real 80s metal, mostly.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yea, I've got mc chris is dead and Reeses. I should have more, but I lost a bunch of music in a recent computer resetting.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He totally has a new album out in the next week.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Butt-rock is the worst form of music ever.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It does sound worse than Crunk.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What about hyphee?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I only listen to Hip-Hop.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

t.i.


.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> t.i.
> 
> 
> .


Yea I'm a big Tip and Lupe fan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

music sux


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WRITER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

My God that fart stunk.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

hey guys .

3:35am here, cannot sleep


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

12:35am here, gonna go to bed soon.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Its 9:40 PM for me. I'm bored.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

owned


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OWENED


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OHEWENED


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I need you tonight.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who are you talking to exactly?
Truth: Watch the MITB tag match. It's good, and I like that the teams aren't the usual heel vs face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> OWENED


I miss drunk boarding


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I miss drunk boarding


When you drunk post, we get gems like this











Even though I think the only people here that remember how it happened are you, me, and WCW


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Leave The Memories Alone


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Random Jesse and Festus appearance. They were actually pretty interesting, it's too bad they are just jobbers now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Leave The Memories Alone


For some reason that reminds of last year when right after Wrestlemania, K changed the "Above You Thread" to "I'm sorry, above you."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> For some reason that reminds of last year when right after Wrestlemania, K changed the "Above You Thread" to "I'm sorry, above you."


I don't believe this because K is not that creative. He stole this idea from someone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Probably. But it was funny.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just noticed the You Tube shooter user title. Damion Damento I assume.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That must have been one of his good days. Those are few and far between now. Makes me sad.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

More like Kent Jones.


Yeah, we rarely get moments like that anymore.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I was actually thinking rvdtito when I came up with that one. They were the only shooters I actually followed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

rvdtito were actually reasonable most of the time. Kent Jones was just batshit crazy.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Damion Damento is the shit. His stuff on Matt Boone (insert laughing because Boone tried to hack WE) was hilarious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hearing stories about the behind the scenes of wrestling back in the old days makes me wish I were a wrestler then.

Apparently, in the Portland area, they had a RAT hierarchy where some RATS would fuck the top guys, some RATS would fuck the bottom guys, and some RATS would fuck anyone. They also had RAT fights to see who fucked who and even had a RAT world title made out of beer cans. 

You never hear any good RAT stories in todays wrestling. Crying shame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao I didn't know that. Jericho's story of a Rat in Japan is pretty funny.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You're all ring rats. Damien knows you don't respect the real people who pour their heart into wrestling. Unlike him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

They also had a RAT house where they would just bring in chicks, make them wait in a line, drew a line on the floor that they couldn't cross, and they would just fuck the next RAT in line.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good to know. Sounds pretty fun TBH.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What a wonderful attitude to have towards women.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao

Its a shame that kind of thing doesn't really exist today.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I bet there are still some good RAT stories from today but I doubt they have a RAT house or a RAT world title.

Wrestlers were also looked at as a big deal back then and since it was territory stuff it was easier to interact and shit. Now all the hot chicks want to fuck MMA fighters and local wrestling is pretty much dead.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> What a wonderful attitude to have towards women.


You're certainly one to talk. CM Skittle may have been right about you, and I hate to agree with Skittle on anything.
EDIT: MMA? Bleh. Way more boring than John Cena Entertainment, I mean World Wrestling Entertainment.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bedding it. Later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I bet there are still some good RAT stories from today but I doubt they have a RAT house or a RAT world title.
> 
> Wrestlers were also looked at as a big deal back then and since it was territory stuff it was easier to interact and shit. Now all the hot chicks want to fuck MMA fighters and local wrestling is pretty much dead.


In today's era, I don't think anybody could have beaten Lita for the RAT title.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Did CM Dealer turn heel and I missed the memo or somethin?

Edit: Probably true Derek. Although I heard Mickie got around nicely.

Peace Low


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't pay attention to half these people, so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> You're certainly one to talk. CM Skittle may have been right about you, and I hate to agree with Skittle on anything.
> EDIT: MMA? Bleh. Way more boring than John Cena Entertainment, I mean World Wrestling Entertainment.


I was being sarcastic 
Meh, agree with who you want. It won't phase me :happy:

lol @ JCE.

Anyways, Wassup all?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

this is lame.

i hate technology.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I know Mickie was with Kenny from the Spirit Squad, she fucked John Cena, and since she's a woman in the WWE, odds are she's fucked Dave Batista.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Amp, I have no idea what alignment I am. I just say what I feel.
EDIT: Mickie and Kenny was hilarious. Kenny was the luckiest guy in the world. And Mickie was only with Cena for a couple weeks, so unless she is a slut, I doubt she slept with him. Although she did kiss her dad on the lips, so...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ayo. Tired of using technolo-jay-oh.

Truth: SUSAN SHOOTAH


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Mike. Leave for two weeks so no one can miss you again.

Although I missed you. I mainly missed Jenn though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who is the lovely lady in your sig Mike? I assume that is the Jenn AMP is referring to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I know Mickie was with Kenny from the Spirit Squad, she fucked John Cena, and since she's a woman in the WWE, odds are she's fucked Dave Batista.


I heard she got around in ROH and TNA. But who knows what the truth is and shit.



Susan Dealer said:


> Amp, I have no idea what alignment I am. I just say what I feel.


Oh. I remember you always being rather agreeable. But then again my memory sucks and I'm in the same boat as Derek with not really paying attention to most people.

Edit: The chick in Mike's sig is Bar Rafaeli. Jenn is my lover.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bar Rafaeli. Of course. I knew those looked like SI pics.
EDIT: LOL, Big Show is going crazy at Cena for no reason.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I heard she got around in ROH and TNA. But who knows what the truth is and shit.


I wouldn't be suprised. I'd hit it, tbh. But I'd wear a rubber and start thinking Arbys.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Guh. She's gorgeous.

having to re-install all your programs = pain in teh ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I wouldn't be suprised. I'd hit it, tbh. But I'd wear a rubber and start thinking Arbys.


Come to think of it, it seems like a lot of the chicks get around in the locker room.



Mikey Damage said:


> Guh. She's gorgeous.


She's no Brooklyn Decker.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why are you reinstalling everything? I too have to do it soon, since my brand fucking new Dell Studio XPS 16 laptop is coming.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Come to think of it, it seems like a lot of the chicks get around in the locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> She's no Brooklyn Decker.


name names, plz.

i got my pc fixed, but they wiped everything.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Get a Mac jobber.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm sure it has to do with how hard it is to have a long term relationship with somebody when you are on the road for so long.

Not too mention that most of the roster are more physically attractive then the people they are with.

I know Mickie broke off an engagement and I believe that Beth Phoenix left her man for Cody Rhodes.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah I can see why you would date other wrestlers; they are the only people you would ever see consistently. I marked for R-Truth appearing BTW.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Cody could do better....


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Maria has dated Punk, Santino, and I think a Spirit Squad guy (could be wrong on the last one). 

Kelly hooked up with Batista and Test and rumor has it Jericho.

Melina with Nitro and Batista and probably others.

I figure that blonde on ECW gets around nicely or she'd be fired by now.

McCool with Taker and probably others before because she seems like she'd fuck you if you just console her about her weight.

That's all the chicks I can think of on the roster.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

^^ The blonde from ECW is dating Carlton from fresh Prince.

I think Beth is bigger than him. If she leaves him, he should take a page out of his old mans book and get her fired.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> ^^ The blonde from ECW is dating Carlton from fresh Prince.


NO FUCKING WAY?!?!?!

Good for him. Although you've just ruined Fresh Prince for me and I watch that show for like 3 hours every night.

I'm sure she still sleeps around.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LOL yeah Derek. Beth is still hot even if she is a huskier woman. Kelly and Melina and those kinds of girls are hotter, but if that is all Cody can get, I respect him. Kelly^2 obviously sleeps around, she seems like the kind of girl that has a nice facade but is really a total slut.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



bruteshot74 said:


> Get a Mac jobber.


I concur.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Kelly hooked up with Batista and Test and rumor has it Jericho.


I misread that as 'Kelly knocked up Batista' at first.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Macs? I would certainly buy one if I wanted to not play games, I wanted to pay more money for lesser components, and I wanted to have crap like iLife and Safari come with my computer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

All this talk about wrestlers fucking is depressing me, and I don't need any more of that today.

On the bright side, currently watching The Soup.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

im watching house hunters.

show owns.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm watching Smackdown. Carlito just countered a suplex into a backstabber, which was fucking insane.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

HBK's tribute was awesome.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I haven't seen it; there is still a half hour left, since my MNTV affiliate is more jobbery than Val Venis.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Macs? I would certainly buy one if I wanted to not play games, I wanted to pay more money for lesser components, and I wanted to have crap like iLife and Safari come with my computer.


New Safari browser is pretty ballin if you are designer. I probably would have stuck with PC if I was not going into the field I am. Mac's are really nice for design, animation and video editing. So much more user friendly. After going to Mac though, I would not go back to PC now.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Browser food chain is Chrome > Firefox > Opera > Safari > Moasic > IE.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I still use IE. Works fine for me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> I haven't seen it; there is still a half hour left, since my MNTV affiliate is more jobbery than Val Venis.


Yeah MNTV is pretty jobberrific. Only time i watch it is when i'm watching smackdown.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

lol Safari. Firefox or GTFO. 

Heard good things about Chrome but I don't think there's a stable Mac version so fuck it until there is. Then I'll check it out.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Chrome is good, but the Mac version (Chromatic or something) is still alpha, and it shows. I happen to be using Chrome right now.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Browser food chain is Chrome > Firefox > Opera > Safari > Moasic > IE.


Nah.

IE is pretty solid, people need to upgrade from IE 6 though, such a horrible browser. 7 is not bad and then the 8 beta was just released. I personally like Firefox but all browsers have there postives and negatives.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

8 final is out. I downloaded it because my parents use it when they come over to my pad for whatever reason. It crashed in 2 minutes, and I haven't touched it since. IE7 is OK, but I hate it because it isn't compliment with web standards.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> 8 final is out. I downloaded it because my parents use it when they come over to my pad for whatever reason. It crashed in 2 minutes, and I haven't touched it since. IE7 is OK, but I hate it because it isn't compliment with web standards.


Really, might have to give it a look. I heard it scored like 30/100 on the browser test thing they do so that is hurting considering all the other browsers were 89 or higher.

Thing about IE that makes it a pain in the ass is having to write in hacks to get everything to look the same as other browsers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I havn't had any problems, except for random freezing, but that was only in the first few days I had it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I use IE when I'm running PC through Fusion. But I rarely use it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I use Opera and Firefox most of the time. IE just plain sucks. Camino's not bad (if you're a mac user)


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

AMP, get Firefox for your Windows. Although IE is more bearable than Safari, it still sucks. Bruteshot, what you're thinking of is the Acid2 or Acid3 standards test. I haven't seen IE8's scores, although they should be pretty good, but IE7's were atrocious.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I use Firefox on my Mac. I only run PC on my Mac when I want to play WMMA so I don't really use it for browsing. That's why I just use IE.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ouch. IE8 got 20/100, and IE7 only managed 14/100. Firefox 3 is 71/100, although 3.6 beta is 94/100. Opera scored a 100, as did Chrome and Safari 4.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Ouch. IE8 got 20/100, and IE7 only managed 14/100. Firefox 3 is 71/100, although 3.6 beta is 94/100. Opera scored a 100, as did Chrome and Safari 4.


:lmao

Opera is good but the interface is so unappealing. It is the number one browser for phones though, they do not need nice interface though so that is why I would assume that. 

If I download VMware Fusion, do I need to download windows as well to install on the virtual machine? Would boot camp it, but takes up so much room.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



bruteshot74 said:


> If I download VMware Fusion, do I need to download windows as well to install on the virtual machine? Would boot camp it, but takes up so much room.


Yes..


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Yes..


Damn. Waste of time then. I shall just continue to use browser shot to see stuff on windows.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, although Fusion is really cool because it lets you run Windows apps as if they're mac programs (aka, not in a seperate virtual machine).


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



bruteshot74 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Opera is good but the interface is so unappealing. It is the number one browser for phones though, they do not need nice interface though so that is why I would assume that.


I skinned Opera so it looks pretty fucking purrty now 
It's simple, but stable and effective. And the add ons are just amazing.

Truth: I have Parallels and Fusion, but I run Bootcamp any time I want to go into Vista. I don't really need to run Windows that much anymore though...
Maybe for the occasional game of San Andreas or C&C 3 but that's about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jimmy. HEART.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Vista? Come on. I'm watching Reno 911 right now, it's pretty fucking hilarious. Just saw an ad for some crappy movie featuring the lovely Anna Farris. Her tits are just fucking crazy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Her tits are godly.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*bump.*


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just got my babylons out for Jade :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Understandable, BIE.

Seabs~!, sup dude?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Sticksy~!

Just found a great site with some old school 80's NWA and Mid South stuff on so I'm downloading a shit load of that atm. You?*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

am bored 


someone entertain me


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i'm seeing red dots all over my house.

:$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I got my babs out Ben, how isn't that entertaining? Plurrrrrease!


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

SEEN IT ALL BEFORE


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seabs said:


> *Sticksy~!
> 
> Just found a great site with some old school 80's NWA and Mid South stuff on so I'm downloading a shit load of that atm. You?*


Not much, just using some stuff thats meant to be temporary relief from pain and soreness. Then if i can find the Voltaren i'll use some of that  Had the first day of my cricket grand final today and the final day is tomorrow :$


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have told you many times now to not shout that across TTT haven't I?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

sozzy


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's ok, I'll have to spank you later I suppose.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What did I just wander into? I could read back, but with BIE wanting to spank RM, I'm scared of what else is on this page.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BIE said:


> It's ok, I'll have to spank you later I suppose.


So Ben's a bit of a batty boy then eh? :side:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LMFAO I like to make an impression I suppose 


Hi! Fancy a spank?!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll pass. Can it be transferred to a girlfriend?


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love doing girl on girl action so yeah! lol


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sticksy said:


> So Ben's a bit of a batty boy then eh? :side:


Watch it Nicky, don't try and get cheeky with me.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BIE said:


> I love doing girl on girl action so yeah! lol


Sounds good. Now, are we looking at full on rough sex or just one spank? Because that might not get her turned on enough.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> Watch it Nicky, don't try and get cheeky with me.


Or I might have to spank both of you!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> Watch it Nicky, don't try and get cheeky with me.


:cool2:

edit: oh my, *runs* :side:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You're too old for Nicky, sorry Bethany.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good point. Sticksy is the real life version on Pedobear. Actually, thats AMP, but Sticksy is definitely close.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> You're too old for Nicky, sorry Bethany.


:lol:



Susan Dealer said:


> Good point. Sticksy is the real life version on Pedobear. Actually, thats AMP, but Sticksy is definitely close.


What? Pretty sure i far surpassed AMP on this one :argh:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

IDK. Your sig doesn't have jailbait, so it's hard to say you really embody the pedobear spirit.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nicky's never give up and always at it attitude has made him surpass Jeremy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> IDK. Your sig doesn't have jailbait, so it's hard to say you really embody the pedobear spirit.


Its not what's in your sig but whats in your heart that counts 

PS - That is most definitely a win in any creepy and gay contest :side:



Role Model said:


> Nicky's never give up and always at it attitude has made him surpass Jeremy.


:happy:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wait I am speaking to pedos? :s


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sticksy said:


> Its not what's in your sig but whats in your heart that counts
> 
> PS - That is most definitely a win in any creepy and gay contest :side:


I must agree with both of those points. BIE, the enitre TTT thread is pedophilia, homosexuality, and a smattering of wrestling.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm not involved in any of that, apart from some **** with Jeremy, but that's genuine.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll stay put then. Might be a bit safer here than the Graphics Section.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If you go to the GFX section, then you face the wrath of Hawt Es. or whatever he is called now. That's a scary proposition.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Scary thing there is he thinks himself and his graphics are sexy...


What it is tell the truth after all?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Supposedly, you post Truth: and then you tell the truth (hence the thread title). In reality, it's an MSN chat on steroids.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BIE said:


> Wait I am speaking to pedos? :s


No mam *tips hat*



Role Model said:


> *I'm not involved in any of that,* apart from some **** with Jeremy, but that's genuine.


Me either :argh:


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I do know that this is a chat not a truth thing, been here for 4 years (bloody hell!)


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Anyone got a link to Kibondo's rep calculator?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BIE said:


> I do know that this is a chat not a truth thing, been here for 4 years (bloody hell!)


T4 veterans unite. :hb


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I feel like a newb now . Alco, any update on your BTB PPV?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Tis almost done. Two days max. :hb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

o, hey 

Rep Calculator is in the FAQ.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

you can't handle the ERTS CONNECTION


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

CONNECT FOUR


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

ERTSOULUTION


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs, Tony and Seb, oh my


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sticksy's arrival just propelled the star power level up another notch.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Aerts, Certs, and Serts. Who is the other one again?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm still pissed off that I missed the whole ERTS connection thingy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> I'm still pissed off that I missed the whole ERTS connection thingy.


That's a big hole in your WF-culture tbf.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Too busy turning your friends into prostitutes.

G'Day all btw.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pretty well. You?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:$ @ Seb



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Too busy turning your friends into prostitutes.
> 
> G'Day all btw.
> 
> How's everyone doing?


Pretty disappointed tbfh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How could anyone forget OERTS

:no:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> That's a big hole in your WF-culture tbf.


WF Culture?

Wow.. I never knew we were big enough to have a type of culture.


I don't care that I missed it, although I am mildy intrigued



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Too busy turning your friends into prostitutes.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, the original people posted were no friends, they were bitches.

Anyway when was the ERTS CONNECTION? October-ish?

In that case I was getting drunk in Gran Canaria on Pina Coladas.


> G'Day all btw.
> 
> How's everyone doing?


I'm doing fine, Although School Work is killing me, having to memorise a 4000 word essay on the welfare state for Monday is killing me. As is having to read quite possibly the worst book ever: Lord Of The Flies.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Pretty well. You?


Not too bad 
Just got home from a mates birthday party, which was pretty good. He srsly overcatered, so I bought some food home 




Sticksy said:


> Pretty disappointed tbfh


How come? :/
Lose the final? :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Craig, what happened with the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seb said:


> Craig, what happened with the Hall of Fame?


Firstly: It's just too much for one person to do


Secondly: My internet died on me a few weeks back and I only got it back yesterday


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lord of the Flies is a good book. Bringing food home is a good idea, although I've never tried it. And Seb, all I can say about Oerts is that he is simply Ownage.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seb said:


> How could anyone forget OERTS
> 
> :no:


Disgusting imo



Craig said:


> Anyway when was the ERTS CONNECTION? October-ish?
> 
> In that case I was getting drunk in Gran Canaria on *Pina Coladas.*


no ****, right? right? :argh:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> How come? :/
> Lose the final? :sad:


Nah, 2nd day is today but we had the game by the scruff of the neck and pretty much choked. We had them 8-108, which is better than it sounds as its an average pitch and the outfield is slow but at the end of days play they're about 8/208


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Firstly: It's just too much for one person to do
> 
> Secondly: My internet died on me a few weeks back and I only got it back yesterday


Why?

What happened to it then, has the idea been scraped?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sticksy said:


> Disgusting imo
> 
> *I apologize deeply*
> 
> ...


5 char.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sticksy said:


> no ****, right? right? :argh:
> 
> Nah, 2nd day is today but we had the game by the scruff of the neck and pretty much choked. We had them 8-103, which is better than it sounds as its an average pitch and the outfield is slow but at the end of days play they're about 8/208


IF YOU LIKE PINA COLADAS. GETTING CAUGHT IN THE RAIN... :side:

Ahh...that fucking sucks mate. You bat today?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck. I have a cold, and when I coughed, the taste of this horrible tasting iron supplement came up into my throat. I need to go get some orange juice.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> IF YOU LIKE PINA COLADAS. GETTING CAUGHT IN THE RAIN... :side:
> 
> Ahh...that fucking sucks mate. *You bat today?*


Pretty dumb question as i said that they're 8-208 at the end of the days play  I took 3 catches though.

Still, regardless of the final result we did well to make it that far so tonight should be epic


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> I'm still pissed off that I missed the whole ERTS connection thingy.


Shirley you can't be serious


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Lord of the Flies is a good book.


It isn't when you have my teacher, this is the guy who once took a week going over SEVEN FUCKING WORDS in the book.


Add to that the fact he brings up the Nazis and Stalin every period for NO REASON and hje just kills me.



Sticksy said:


> no ****, right? right? :argh:


Eh I'm a flamboyant guy Nick.

I like FLamboyant drinks.


EDIT: I am serious Certs and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sticksy said:


> Pretty dumb question as i said that they're 8-208 at the end of the days play  I took 3 catches though.
> 
> Still, regardless of the final result we did well to make it that far so tonight should be epic


I meant as in, you start batting today.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> It isn't when you have my teacher, this is the guy who once took a week going over SEVEN FUCKING WORDS in the book.
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact he brings up the Nazis and Stalin every period for NO REASON and hje just kills me.


That is a little excessive, but I've had worse. In 7th grade, my English teacher ranted about anything and everything literally every day, but since she wanted us to pass the all important standardized test, we would end up with 2 or 3 hours of English HW each night to make up for the class time we wasted.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I need to see Airplane again SOON.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I meant as in, you start batting today.


:lol: There are 70 overs in a days play but you can have 75 in an innings. As these guys only need a win or a draw i reckon that they'll be ****s and bat the extra 5 overs plus 3 overs for the change of innings makes it likely that we'll be chasing 230-240 in 62 overs 

Anyway, better get some sleep, later everyone.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The movie? It was hilarious.
EDIT: Cya Sticksy, go hit on a 14 year old for me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm standing here on the ground. The sky above won't fall down.

INXS stuck in my head 

Truth: Goodnight and Goodluck, Nick


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have Papa Roach's crappy new song in my head.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't have Papa Roach's crappy new song anywhere.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Do you listen to Papa Roach?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: I was neg repped, and now that person is going to die a slow and painful death on this forum.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Teh Switch! What's up anyone?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No I don't have anything by Papa Roach, don't want anything by them, either.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey Dealer.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, they're a sucky band. You're one of those people who love hip-hop though, so I wouldn't talk if I were you.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/169278-kennedy.html

EVERYONE NEG THIS USER IF YOU SUPPORT TEH SWITCH.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lame, I've given out too much rep in the last 24 hours. I'll do it later.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> Truth: I was neg repped, and now that person is going to die a slow and painful death on this forum.


* Oh my. He picked the wrong person to red rep. :ban:*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You jobber


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Yeah, they're a sucky band. You're one of those people who love hip-hop though, so I wouldn't talk if I were you.


I love hip-hop? I like old-school rap (mainly the guys from NWA), but everything else I listen to is classic rock and hard rock.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

IDK, must have read that somewhere. NWA is some of the only rap I like, but rock is still better than it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good Greetin's again.

Truth: The only rap song that I really like is 'Gangsta's Paradise' by Coolio.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I agree.

Wassup Jim?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Good Greetin's again.
> 
> *Truth: The only rap song that I really like is 'Gangsta's Paradise' by Coolio.*


Love that song.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Not much mate. It's midnight, and I'm just relaxing, having a trawl through WF and chatting to Lexie on MSN. 

How are you?

@ Ben: It's a pretty grade A song tbh. I mean, I really don't like rap as a genre. I can see the appeal, but it's definitely not me. Aside from Gangstas Paradise and 'Sing for the Moment' by Eminem (and only because it's a cover of Aerosmith's 'Dream On') I don't listen to rap at all.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I acctually don't like Gangsta's Paradise.

Now AMish Paradise on the other hand...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not much mate. It's midnight, and I'm just relaxing, having a trawl through WF and chatting to Lexie on MSN.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> @ Ben: It's a pretty grade A song tbh. I mean, I really don't like rap as a genre. I can see the appeal, but it's definitely not me. Aside from Gangstas Paradise and 'Sing for the Moment' by Eminem *(and only because it's a cover of Aerosmith's 'Dream On')* I don't listen to rap at all.


It's not a cover, it samples it, big difference :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> It's not a cover, it samples it, big difference :side:


My mistake


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sing for the Moment is pretty tremendous.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> Sing for the Moment is pretty tremendous.


It's the only Eminem song I can tolerate tbh.
I remember when it first came out...it was pretty damn amazing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It always reminds me of when I last saw him all the way back in 2003.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

When's his new album out anyway?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

May, apparently.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sup with Detox, btw? I've been waiting about 4 years.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If it ever comes out, it'll suck. I stopped caring about it years ago.

It's meant to be released this year, but we've heard that many times.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So what, is it now the new Chinese Democracy?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm looking forward to Lupe's third album more than Detox anyway.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Think the Detox stuff started before Chinese Democracy, but I might be wrong, I don't exactly keep up with the Guns N' Roses news 


And yeah the new Lupe should be great.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Rantdom Discussion Thread*

BETTER THAN TTT~! 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7050687-post59.html

Read ^^^ 

Seeing as there is a lot of thread hopping done in this section with multiple discussions on the same topic going back and forth in different threads, how about a random discussion thread for this section? Anybody like the idea of an ongoing spam/random discussion thread in here? If you do then take your random discussion that has nothing to do with the OP of the thread you are posting in to this thread plz. If not, then don't post in here. AND OFF THIS THREAD GOES TO PAGE 2.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

Rantdom.

I see what you did there.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

haha I know ^_^


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

So now what?


----------



## Kibondo (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

Oh hur hur. Rantdom. So funneh~!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*I stopped caring for Detox a while ago too. Cannot wait for Lupe's thrid album too come out though.*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

Team Technical sucks.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

wat..


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Rantdom Discussion Thread*

sarcasm? :sad:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Should I download Common's newest album? I heard it was similar to Kanye's and that put me off. I do love Com, though.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

This modfest makes me feel a little left out


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> Should I download Common's newest album? I heard it was similar to Kanye's and that put me off. I do love Com, though.


It's fucking awful. Stay well clear.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck this autotone bullshit. Fuckin' T-Pain.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*cries* RIP Rantdom Discussion Thread 2009-2009 :sad:


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Common hasn't released anything decent in a long time, pretty much given up on him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

For the record, this was in Rants a minute ago, so I did NOT intentionally post in TTT. 

Except now.

:side:

kbye


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You tell that son of a bitch no Yankee is ever comin' to Houston. Not as long as you bastards are running things.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Es Aye said:


> *cries* RIP Rantdom Discussion Thread 2009-2009 :sad:


Would you like to borrow my bandwagon?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*UMC was poor Andy. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

My Radiohead addiction is starting up again, if on Monday night they aren't announced as one of the headliners for Reading, think I might go on a killing spree


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is there _anything_ from this year worth downloading?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, but no Hip-Hop.

I guess DOOM's new album was alright, need to give it more listens though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> Is there _anything_ from this year worth downloading?


Bruce Springsteen - Outlaw Pete


That's about it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> My Radiohead addiction is starting up again, if on Monday night they aren't announced as one of the headliners for Reading, think I might go on a killing spree


Radiohead is fucking awesomeness. Wish I could see them live 




Andy3000 said:


> Is there _anything_ from this year worth downloading?


New Depeche Mode album leaked last night, but it's a bit of a let down :sad:

The single 'Wrong' is worth getting if you like pop.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lily Allen


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Bruce Springsteen - Outlaw Pete
> 
> 
> That's about it.


That's the only thing I _have_ downloaded.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> New Depeche Mode album leaked last night, but it's a bit of a let down :sad:
> 
> The single 'Wrong' is worth getting *if you like pop.*


Yeah... no.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



CERB3RUS said:


> For the record, this was in Rants a minute ago, so I did NOT intentionally post in TTT.
> 
> Except now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, fuck off.

Tonight by Franz Ferdinand is worth having, Andrew.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Lily Allen


is shit.



Andy3000 said:


> Yeah... no.


Fair enough.

Truth: Franz Ferdinand has a new album out, Seb?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lily Allen's new one is a good Pop record, first was better though.

Franz Ferdinand are annoying shite.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I could except someone criticising Franz Ferdinand - but then citing Lily Allen as 'good' afterwards? Nah.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lily Allen makes good Pop songs which I enjoy, Franz make ones that I dislike.

Aren't different opinions and tastes wonderful.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seb said:


> Yeah, fuck off.
> 
> Tonight by Franz Ferdinand is worth having, Andrew.


I've acctually got that bought here in front of me, I've only heard No You Girls off it.

So the rest is good then?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't like Lily Allen, particularly her attitude towards society and the music business.
Her music is nothing special. Franz Ferdinand is decent enough.

Opinions are magnificent.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Just logged in, and watching Friends atm.

Also just noticed Role Models new Sig, looks amazing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just bought a BOSE sound system. It's fucking amazing.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> New Depeche Mode album leaked last night, but it's a bit of a let down :sad:
> 
> The single 'Wrong' is worth getting if you like pop.


I felt the same way at first, but it definitely gets better after a couple of listens. Better than Exciter imo.

On a side note I got tickets to see them in December so I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



EGame said:


> I just bought a BOSE sound system. It's fucking amazing.


a BOSE sound system blasting out RADIOHEAD is pretty GREAT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why would anyone waste a BOSE sound system by blasting out Radiohead?



Role Model said:


> Aren't different opinions and tastes wonderful.


Clearly. Just because you don't like a band, it doesn't mean they're shite. It just means you don't enjoy them.

Franz Ferdinand aren't a pop band either.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> I felt the same way at first, but it definitely gets better after a couple of listens. Better than Exciter imo.
> 
> On a side note I got tickets to see them in December so I'm pretty psyched.


I've only played through once so far. It's by no means bad, but it's just a bit of a let down. I was expecting more of a Violator/Playing the Angel/Music for the Masses sound. I'll have a relisten later 



Role Model said:


> a BOSE sound system blasting out RADIOHEAD is pretty GREAT.


Indeed it is. Infact, I think I'll do that in a few hours time when I wake up.

'Exit Music (For a Film)' imho.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> a BOSE sound system blasting out RADIOHEAD is pretty GREAT.


I am currently playing 320 kbps quality Radiohead music on my BOSE it's like music heaven.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*












Seb said:


> Why would anyone waste a BOSE sound system by blasting out Radiohead?














Seb said:


> Clearly. Just because you don't like a band, it doesn't mean they're shite. It just means you don't enjoy them.


Well that's kinda obvious











Seb said:


> Franz Ferdinand aren't a pop band either.


Basically Rock-Pop, or Indie if you want to go in that direction.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Role Model's opinions on music are spot on tbf. 

Switch over to The National for a bit. Orgasmic to the ear :lickslips:


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Did you hook up the BOSE to your PC?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yep, it's a computer sound system actually since that is what I use to regulate all my music. 

I can't be arsed to buy one for my ipod or anything, I prefer to have access to al my music on my external hard drive.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hawt Es' thread failed already. Why am I not surprised. Bose speakers are overrated, just like Radiohead. I've never gotten why people like their music.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OVERRATED
OVERRATED

I love how people throw that word around.

These sausages, OVERRATED.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Overrated means that something is thought of highly, but really isn't that good. Everyone seems to love Radiohead, but they suck IMO. Bose is a very well known brand, but I've listened to their speakers and they suck IMO, plus half of them are USB and don't connect to your soundcard.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You say everyone loves them, these days that's far from the truth. The youth of today would much rather listen to Kings Of Leon lulz.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I dislike the term overrated.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

King of Leon? Who the fuck are they?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OH SUSAN DEALER PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME WITH YOUR FANTASTIC TASTE IN EVERYTHING.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd like to be enlightened too, I'm very open with my music taste, so when other people say they don't like what I like, its nice to know what they listen too themselves.



Andy3000 said:


> I dislike the term overrated.


Cause you're smart.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Welcome back to whom? I've been back for a while now and only i'm popular enough for my own thread.

Sup peoples?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



EGame said:


> OH SUSAN DEALER PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME WITH YOUR FANTASTIC TASTE IN EVERYTHING.


If you insist. Role Model, I usually listen to metal or classic/hard rock, and sometimes some rap.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I enjoy Thin Lizzy yet I do not own any of their albums.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Their stuff is OK, but it is better when Metallica covers it (yes they have done so). Also, kill those copiers with fire.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I like hippy-hop.

I was listening to some Kenny Rogers before my game earlier, though.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What kind of hip-hop, Andy? Didn't expect that from you lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I did seeing as i'm sure Andy 3000 is a play on Andre 3000.

Hip-Hop isn't my thing cuase most of it seems like lazy people rhyming over other peoples beats or having Timbaland make a beat for them but I fully approve of OutKast.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't really know how to describe my taste in music other than I like what I like.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Chono's theme song?

My roomate has a somewhat laughable additude of "fuck everything that isn't rock" which can at times be amusing.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Its on my MP3 player.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nice!

Am I wrong in thinking that it says "F*ck all ya n*ggas wanna start shit" in the beginning? or is that actually what it says.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It says "Fuck y'all n*ggas wanna do".


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

To answer your rep comment McQueen, I do have a spare ticket and I don't know who I'll be taking with me. Should you be in the country come December, you might have the opportunity :side:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> What kind of hip-hop, Andy? Didn't expect that from you lol.


Most of it. 



McQueen said:


> I did seeing as i'm sure Andy 3000 is a play on Andre 3000.


It is.



McQueen said:


> Chono's theme song?












IMO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

One of the greatest pictures ever taken.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*McQueen and Croft 


Robbin banks and slappin skanks. 




4 Life! *I came up with that "4 Life" on my own...**


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is that a real picture? Does Big Dave even know who Chono is?

Hmm, that is an interesting proposition Rez.

OMG Crofty!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It is indeed real. It was taken on Batista's tour of Japan. It's actually on WWE.com, although I don't know if _they_ know who Chono is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

BUG DAVE


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Its a real pic McQueen. They met when Big Dave was doing a promotional tour in Tokyo.

In the article on his trip, they acknowledged Chono. Better than calling him a "fan" like the last time there were pics of WWE superstars and wrestlers from New Japan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*I bet Big Dave is hitting that.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I actually wouldn't mind seeing Big (Bug) Dave work in NJPW. They could have a few interesting match ups for him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *I bet Big Dave is hitting that.*


How fucking dare you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Okay Derek, I bet Chono is hitting that.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jeff Hardy and (Fan) Hiroshi Tanahashi.

Now I bet Dave would try and hit Tanahashi. That man is too pretty for his own damn good and Big Dave is comin to get him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Chono hits whatever he wants.

Sadly, what I wanted to be hitting decided that we should be friends.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't know Big Dave did anything other than bang bitches when he's not getting sweaty with other men.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I want to know how many Rats Big Dave fucked in Japan. If the number is less than 3 digits, I'll be dissappointed.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Jeff Hardy and (Fan) Hiroshi Tanahashi.
> 
> Now I bet Dave would try and hit Tanahashi. That man is too pretty for his own damn good and Big Dave is comin to get him.


I'd hit Tanahashi. That's one sexy man.



Role Model said:


> I didn't know Big Dave did anything other than bang bitches when he's not getting sweaty with other men.


He's still getting sweaty. With Chono.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What a rascal.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Chono probably hits bitches with the Yakuza cock... erm Kick.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LOL. While I do not share your enthusiasm for certain Japanese wrestlers, that was funny. I found it hard to believe Big Dave is as big of a pimp as people say he is.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's not hard to believe at all, the proof is right in front of you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How does anyone not like Japanese Wrestlers?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

@McQueen: They're good as wrestlers, but I'm not a mark for them like some poeple :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pfft to you then...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KENTA and Marufuji are the only two Japanese wrestlers I'm a fan of. I don't like Morishima at all. Ultimo Dragon was cool back in WCW and his short stint in WWE, but I've never seen his overseas stuff. Other than those four, I haven't seen enough of any Japanese wrestlers to pass judgement.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KENTA is the only one I've seen, besides the ones that crossed the Pacific like Ultimo Dragon or Tajiri.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh yeah, forgot about Tajiri.

I've never seen a single Muta match. Is that as much of a sin as it seems?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

New Japan's _Jushin Thunder Liger_ sets the standard as far as Japanese Juniors go. 

All Japan's _Jumbo Tsuruta_ sets the standards for being "The Thinking Mans" Japanese Heavyweight IMO.

Muta/Mutoh can be hit or miss, depends if he was on his game or not.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Liger is old now, right? I remember not being all that impressed with his match with Joe at Bound for Glory. Not that I formed an opinion on him based on that, though, cause that would be ridiculous. I know he's one of the most respected guys in the biz.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Queenie~!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, I think Liger is about 44 years old.

Check him out in his prime, he was fucking amazing. Plus the guy is awesome at getting personality across even being hampered by a mask blocking his facial expressions and the guy has reinvented himself multiple times to change with the times. I personally think he's the 3rd or 4th greatest wrestler ever.

Three-D!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BreakTheWalls said:


> Liger is old now, right? I remember not being all that impressed with his match with Joe at Bound for Glory. Not that I formed an opinion on him based on that, though, cause that would be ridiculous. I know he's one of the most respected guys in the biz.


Liger is old, but the match with Joe had to be cut short because Nash got hurt and they had to do the battle royal for the new #1 contender. But Liger in the 90's was godly.

Muta today is pretty much unwatchable. When he is himself as Mutoh, he's a bit better, but the fact that his knees have been completely destroyed, he can be hard to watch at times.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ohey!

Breaketh Doth Walls as well~!


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Yeah, I think Liger is about 44 years old.
> 
> Check him out in his prime, he was fucking amazing. Plus the guy is awesome at getting personality across even being hampered by a mask blocking his facial expressions and the guy has reinvented himself multiple times to change with the times. I personally think he's the 3rd or 4th greatest wrestler ever.


Nice. I'll have to download some stuff. Thanks man. :happy:

3Dee! Sorry man, gotta run. My boss is calling me.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Liger should have been Black Heel Liger and beat upon Joe with multiple palm thrusts of death. But TNA isn't cool enough to book that and it would have killed Joe's streak.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Liger should have been Black Heel Liger and beat upon Joe with multiple palm thrusts of death. But TNA isn't cool enough to book that and it would have killed Joe's streak.


Nah, he should have decided to screw TNA, unleash Kishin Liger, and attack Joe with a spike.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

omg. McQueen and Derek. We need WCW and it'll be like a reunion. 

The only Japanese wrestler that matters:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That's a lie. Chono matters.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

ohmygodhi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

AMP and I need to kidnap Taylor Swift, and then rule the world.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*If Sub-Zero were a Japanese wrestler I think I'd watch.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> AMP and I need to kidnap Taylor Swift, and then rule the world.


I have no problems with this plan.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *If Sub-Zero were a Japanese wrestler I think I'd watch.*


I don't recall Glacier working anywehre but WCW.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

A world without you three is no world I want to live in.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jushin Liger may not be able to freeze people but Brainbusters and palm thrusts to the face > Freezing people and shattering them with uppercuts.

A world without Certs means my ass no longer hurts, and we can't have that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs <3

Glacier worked some Indy show in the past week or so. I just remember seeing an ad for it online. I hope they spent a million bucks on his entrance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Those palm thrusts hurt. Trust me.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who would I cuddle with? :sad:

Amp <3


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The palm thrusts have nothing on THE DOUBLE KARATE CHOP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*LoL Derek, I've heard about that guy! What was the story with him? He was American wasn't he? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I wonder if AMP would enjoy MiSu?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *LoL Derek, I've heard about that guy! What was the story with him? He was American wasn't he? *


Yes, and he had the most over the top entrance ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I wonder if AMP would enjoy MiSu?


I'd like to know what it is before I try it.

Unless it's sexual. Then I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

MiSu is Minoru Suzuki. He rules.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Minoru Suzuki, he was a shoot wrestler who likes to slap the shit out of people and has a boatload of heel charisma.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm assuming I can youtube him and find some good stuff?

He sounds like a great man. He won't top Sakuraba though. Although if he can heel it up like you say, I may petition for a Suzuki vs. Sakuraba battle.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sakaruba was epic, shame he took a backseat to Takada in UWF-i

Fujiwara was the shoot style wrestling king though.

Yeah you could find some MiSu stuff on Youtube, don't know about his shoots though.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have an awesome idea for a banner, but need someone with nothing better to do for a long time to help me


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hi-diddly-Ho everyone!



EDIT: Ya know I really need to watch some UWF, I only saw Vader's stuff there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Shit. I've actually seen some of stuff, the name just never clicked with me.

I've seen his fights against Frank and Ken Shamrock, BAS FUCKIN RUTTEN, Denis Kang, and Vernon White.

Didn't realize he was a wrestler as well although I'm not shocked considering every Japan fighter (especially the guys in Pancrase) seemed to do wrestling. The first youtube video is Suzuki vs. MECHA Mummy. This can't suck.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

OMG MiSu vs Mecha Mummy. :lmao

Vader vs Takada was pretty sweet.

DAMN YOU 24 HOUR REP GAYNESS!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I should be drunk right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

MiSu has some sweet walk in music for this match and the crowd yells out the chorus like ROH fans with Final Countdown. I already love this man.

Edit: OMG ANDY~!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

AMPLine4Sho'~~

Sup, mayne?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KAZE NE NARE~!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> I should be drunk right now.


ANDY PANDY!!


It's a Saturday at Quarter Past Nine and you aren't pished?

How fucking dare you?


Truth: I'm saving myself money for that lovely two week break I have coming up on Thursday, and as such am not drinking until the 7th (Might drink on the 5th if I go round to a friends for Mania).



Truth 2: I only just realised that Scotland Vs Holland is on right now.


I would have went if I could....


Not just because it's in Amsterdam, where the wack tobaccy is legal :side:



Yes just because.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

His theme music is epic. I love how he waits at the ropes till the one part of the song then goes through to the crowd singing along.

OMG this is like WF All-Stars minus WCW in here right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

MECHA MUMMY HAS A DRILL~! MiSU no sells it while the ref sells it. Awesome. NOW A GIANT FIST~! HE LAUNCHED THE FIST AT HIM~! Another no sell.

WWE needs more matches like this. I would actually watch again.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> MECHA MUMMY HAS A DRILL~! MiSU no sells it while the ref sells it. Awesome. NOW A GIANT FIST~! HE LAUNCHED THE FIST AT HIM~! Another no sell.


Now I've not saw this match but if the promotion isn't called HUSTLE or DDT I'll eat my non-existant hat...


On mention of DDT I'm currently watching THe Ladder's retirment ceremony...


Yes a Ladder's retirement ceremony, it was a two time champion damnit!


Shame the Hello Kitty Doll didn't get a retirement ceremony.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> ANDY PANDY!!
> 
> 
> It's a Saturday at Quarter Past Nine and you aren't pished?
> ...


I was supposed to be going into Glasgow to watch the game, but some motherfuckers decided to be motherfuckers so I stayed in. I'm going out in about 5 minutes, though.

And I'm gonna be plowed for Wrestlemania. I have a party every year, and it's my birthday 3 days after it so I'm taking the Monday to Thursday off. I doubt anybody's gonna leave my place during that time unless it's to buy more booze.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Now I've not saw this match but if the promotion isn't called HUSTLE or DDT I'll eat my non-existant hat...
> 
> 
> On mention of DDT I'm currently watching THe Ladder's retirment ceremony...
> ...


According to the description, the match is from an Ultimo Dragon Gym Show. 

POWDER~! You never see powder used in wrestling today. Classic heel tactic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

WWE humor is lame. I think you would enjoy Kikutaro AMP.

There is a Bruiser Minodi (MiSu as Bruiser Brody) & Takan Hansen (Yoshihiro Takayama as Stan Hansen) vs Jumbo Kiku (Kikutaro as Jumbo Tsuruta) and someone pretending to be Terry Funk which makes me laugh to no end. Especially Jumbo Kiku doing jumbo's selling of the neck after the hits a knee strike. But i'm a huge fan of those four so I get all the subtle humor.

Someone called me ma'am in a rep comment. :lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I mark for powder in wrestling.

I'm gonna go get hammered now. If I make it home later, I may make an appearance in here. Haven't done that in ages.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I've seen a couple of stuff from Kikutaro and enjoyed it. I'm a fan of the over the top humor and just plain wackiness. 

MECHA MUMMY JUST PUT ON AXE LIKE WINGS AND CAME OFF THE TOP ROPE WITH THE GIANT FIST~!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Someone called me ma'am in a rep comment. :lmao


*Post a picture or you're really a girl. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Over the top is good, unless its CHIKARA lameness.

Have fun andy.

Sabby you missed when Sticksy had me as his avatar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The best was Kikutaro as Triple Kiku. He copied Triple H's entrance to perfection.

Near the end of the match, he hits the Pedigree, but immeditaley fakes that he's torn his quad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That match ruled. MECHA Mummy short circuited. Awesome stuff.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I prefered Jumbo Kiku match a lot more D-Man. And yeah Mecha Mummy is always fun.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> The best was Kikutaro as Triple Kiku. He copied Triple H's entrance to perfection.
> 
> Near the end of the match, he hits the Pedigree, but immeditaley fakes that he's torn his quad.


For thsoe who don't believe Derek about the entrance











Although I have to say his best impression for me was as Flair in ROH in a four corners match vs Delerious, jack Evans and Samoa Joe. 

He does it all right down to the smallest detail, even landing on his side instead of straight on his back.




EDIT: Jack Evans not Jimmy Jacobs! Silly me!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Although I have to say his best impression for me was as Flair in ROH in a four corners match vs Delerious, Jimmy Jacobs and Samoa Joe.
> 
> He does it all right down to the smallest detail, even landing on his side instead of straight on his back.


This was the match I saw. It ruled.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao best. gif. ever.

And him doing the Flair stuff was hysterical. The man goes all out when it comes to impersonating people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love the addition of sideburns to his mask.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Evening pedobears and homos 

When I was talking to people on this thread, they said the majority of the talk is either paedophilia, homosexual thoughts among each other or wrestling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm not a pedobear or a ****.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well this is wrestling forum as we all know wrestling fans constantly wrestle with homosexuality and attraction to kids, especially oiled up kids.

See I got all three in one post.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Tell Role Model that. I am just a messenger.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



BIE said:


> Evening pedobears and homos



I'm neither, I am in fact CHris Hansen


BIE said:


> paedophilia


Caused That



BIE said:


> homosexual thoughts among each other


Partly caused that


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm offended that you would think I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Craig = Causer of Paedophilia. 




So there I was. Naked with lube on my knob. A stegosaurus glove puppet on one hand and a Tyrannasaurus Rex glove puppet on the other, with a whole box of tissues next to me.

How stupid did I feel when I put on the DVD and realised it was called WALKING with Dinosaurs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

We've all made that mistake.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm offended that you would think I'm a wrestling fan.


INDEED


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

thats my word


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

LOVER BEN~!

How are you?

Never change your sig plz.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



3Dee said:


> So there I was. Naked with lube on my knob. A stegosaurus glove puppet on one hand and a Tyrannasaurus Rex glove puppet on the other, with a whole box of tissues next to me.
> 
> How stupid did I feel when I put on the DVD and realised it was called WALKING with Dinosaurs.














EDIT: I'm with AMP on your Sig Ben, Unless you change it to Cheryl Cole or Keeley Hazell again.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I once thought a bottle of J.R.'s BBQ sauce was lube secreted from his sweat glands but it was in fact a delicious concoction that goes great with chicken or pork.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> LOVER BEN~!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Never change your sig plz.


I'm gooooooooooooooooooooooood, how are you lover?

And this sig will be staying for a while, don't worry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> I'm gooooooooooooooooooooooood, how are you lover?
> 
> And this sig will be staying for a while, don't worry.


Doing well. Bout to head out and go see a movie or somethin. Although there's some type of warning out. But fuck it.

Glad to hear about the sig.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello

Its my birthday tomorrow
not actually excited though, which kinda sucks.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It was my birthday back on the 22nd.


Happy Early Birthday Sarge.


If you're on here tommorow I shall yell at you and Fucking make you go get smashed.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hello
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow
> not actually excited though, which kinda sucks.


I'm going to say happy birthday at 0 AM in your time. Just 1:30 hours to go.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Hello
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow
> not actually excited though, which kinda sucks.


Same here (Y).


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:hb 

I know how you feel, after 21 they get worse every year.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> It was my birthday back on the 22nd.
> 
> 
> Happy Early Birthday Sarge.
> ...


Happy birthday for then and cheers  I will, hopefully, ugh, might be having the lady friend round for some roast lamb, which will mean no boozing. Going out on tuesday though so i may as well just get smashes then.



Daredevil Jeff said:


> I'm going to say happy birthday at 0 AM in your time. Just 1:30 hours to go.


 cheers buddy



MetalX said:


> Same here (Y).


Merry birthday to you.



Certs said:


> :hb
> 
> I know how you feel, after 21 they get worse every year.


I know what you mean, people just wish their life away, i want to be older, older people want to be younger.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:hb: 

Get boozed.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wut, MetalX birthday tomorrow as well? Guess that makes three of us.

Only fifteen minutes left in my time though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

We'll have an Eparty because we're that, damn, cool.

I'll bring the Ebud and Ebooze.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll bring the E-Whores



Who wants Fallon?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I was just looking through different websites (Play.com, Amazon, GAME, etc.) and stumbled across the 3-disc WrestleMania 24 boxset for only £6.99 on HMV. It is on special offer at the moment. I thought I'd let people know in case they were interested.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh I'm so coming. And happy birthday to everyone, obviously.
EDIt: WM 24 is cool, especially because it includes the HOF ceremony. I think Fallon should be reserved for AMP, but I claim Lady Croft.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*:hb :hb*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I saw that today while i was in HMV actually. And yeah, Craig, just bring Fallon and we'll be fine.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

IDK, she isn't that hot. You gotta bring some other whores. But please no STDs tagging along for the ride; condoms are shit.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Peter & all the other UKers, do you guys already have summertime?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nope, tis today.

Truth: I was born on mothers day, and the day the the clocks went forward.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I saw that today while i was in HMV actually. And yeah, Craig, just bring Fallon and we'll be fine.


Wait, it's acctually £6.99 in store?


Dear Lord my HMV will be getting it's doors busted down at 10 am tommorow.


Fallon will probally service you all on the condition there's a bottle of Smirmoff somewhere.




EDIT: Truth: I was born on March 22nd 1992 and acctually have all the newspapers from that exact day, nothing happened but the SUnday TImes gave away some free flower seeds.

I will plant them one day.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Drugs? Alchohol? Underage Women?

Sweet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Clocks go forward tonight. *


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If it is Summer, it sure doesn't feel like it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

England does DST? Who knew.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Tomorrow (soon to be today) is sure going to be a fun Eday.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Shame the clocks are going forward. I liked RAW at 1am, lol.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



TKO™ said:


> Shame the clocks are going forward. I liked RAW at 1am, lol.


Bad scheduling? What's that? Also, happy birthday to Sgt. Pepper and Daredevil, but certainly not JobberX.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



The View OWN hard.

EDIT: Dealer, I haven't got birthday.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> If it is Summer, it sure doesn't feel like it.


In this glorious countr it's only summer for a space of roughly 3 hours every year.

The rest of the time it rains.


EDIT: The View do own.


I'll be seeing them at T In The Park acctually.

After Franz Ferdinand but before Kings Of Leon.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's not daredevil's birthday, tis Wes_fr's though.


or am i wrong?

Truth: just saw Poland's own goal against N.Ireland. Classic.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wes, Daredevil, same thing. Both crazy sons of bitches. But Happy Birthday to Wes.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> If it is Summer, it sure doesn't feel like it.


*The weather's been seriously strange over here the past few weeks. One day it'll be baking hot like a true summers day and then the next it'll chuck it down all day.*


Daredevil Jeff said:


> The View OWN hard.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I saw the View live last year, not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Global warming is affecting my fine city of San Francisco as well. We had a drought in January, then it rained all of February, and now it is firmly spring. The high today is 76 Fahrenheit, and spring just began on the 21st.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> EDIT: The View do own.
> 
> 
> I'll be seeing them at T In The Park acctually.
> ...


Too much jealousy is in my body now.

 Well, at least you are going to have an awesome time. 

I'm going to see Bloc Party & Kasabian, tho.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Guess that means I can finally buy weed legally now.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Scotland got beaten 3-0...

suprise suprise


At least the fans can go and get high after the match due to it being in Amsterdam


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Daredevil Jeff said:


> I'm going to see Bloc Party & Kasabian, tho.


*Lucky you.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:hb WES_FR!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

btw did any UK people watch Harry Hill tonight?


I'm dissapointed the ending singing bit didn't feature the pork trumpet guy.

and I marked for the Pasta vs Nothing Fight



HAPPY BIRTHDAY WES!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Wes_FR said:


> Guess that means I can finally buy weed legally now.


May I move to your town please. Although CA isn't far away from legalizing marijuana itself, so you'll really have to convince me.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Seabs said:


> *Lucky you.*


I know :$

Not wanting to make you jealous but (you uploaded their latest album so I guess you like them) I'm going to see The Prodigy too.

By the way, you got anymore bands like The View or maybe The Wombats?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Seabs, you're gunna see the prodigy? Awesome. And Criag, i have it on sky+ so i'll watch it tomorrow most likely.


Im going to bed to wake up. That makes sense in my head. But i've smoked a lot also....


Night guys x


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Night Pepper. Hope you get some tail.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Im going to bed to wake up. That makes sense in my head. But i've smoked a lot also....
> 
> 
> Night guys x


 I'm still going to stay up 1 more hour so I can say happy birthday to you on your birthday. 

Good night, sir. <3


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's about time an American entered this area. 

The View?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The UK Version of The View is called Loose Women.



Think about the name for a sec.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1B1Gkc2YNs&feature=related

Pretty funny.

EDIT: LOL Craig.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is that Whoopie Goldberg, Certs?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah on the far left.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It is Whoopie GOldberg Jeff.

She replaced Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Yeah on the far left.


Kinda obvious. 



Craig said:


> It is Whoopie GOldberg Jeff.
> 
> She replaced Rosie O'Donnell.


Allright, thanks.

Spoons made her fat.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i don't wanna breathe without you


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- I would fuck Elizabeth Hasselbeck in a second.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

it's not your fault

why would you only fuck he for a second?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Don't just stand there watching me, follow me and show me what you can do.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> why would you only fuck he for a second?


I'm guessing Pre-Mature Ejaculation.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You're always on my mind, all the time, believe it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

All eyes on me in the center of the ring
Just like a circus
When I crack that whip everybody gone trip
Just like a circus


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

spears!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Britney!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Womanizer
Womanizer
Oh Womanizer baby
You, you, you are
You, you, you are


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hate that song.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oops! 
... I did it again.
I played with your heart.
Got lost in the game.
Oh, baby; baby.
Oops!
... You think I'm in love.
That I'm sent from above...
I'm not that innocent.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm gone.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Totally digging the new Yeah Yeah Yeah's album.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I actually don't know of any albums coming out from bands I like. Anyone know of any metal bands coming out with new albums?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I will never find Brittney Spears sexy again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Rez said:


> Totally digging the new Yeah Yeah Yeah's album.


It's fantastic.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

She used to be great jailbait. It's sad what has happened to her. My mom, who is a physiologist, always says Spears has a mental problem (aka she's not just missing a few connections), and I'm inclined to believe her.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> I will never find Brittney Spears sexy again.


She's kinda nasty, however I'd be lying if I say that I wouldn't.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I would, but only to say I have.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> I actually don't know of any albums coming out from bands I like. Anyone know of any metal bands coming out with new albums?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_in_music
That'll probably help.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love you, Rez. Thanks to that list I am downloading Slim Thug's new album which was supposed to drop 2 years ago.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

2 years huh? Beat's having to wait 10 plus years, only to find out the result was a dud.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm questioning the validity of wikipedia. It says Lupe is set to drop an album in June, and I don't recall hearing of this anywhere else.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He was supposed to drop his 3 disc set last December, but that got pushed back soooooo far that he decided to drop The Great American Rap Album in June. That is exactly what happened.

Also, it's pretty accurate because I'm already listening to Thug.

By the way mc chris' album just leaked as well so I'm downloading that now. This must be my birthday.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

On the page I linked, it says it's being released on an unspecified date and that this is the source: http://www.theboombox.com/2009/02/02/lupe-fiasco-to-release-the-great-american-rap-album/


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Like Wikipedia is accurate. It is fine for casual research, but there is a lot of bias and incorrect "facts" on wikipedia. It is part of any wiki really.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

So far the lyrics are better than that lame single he dropped last February. I'm glad it's not even on this album.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Like Wikipedia is accurate. It is fine for casual research, but there is a lot of bias and incorrect "facts" on wikipedia. It is part of any wiki really.


Everything false on it either says it needs a source or gets deleted within minutes.

It's better than searching for hours on various websites only to come up with the same information.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's not even called 'The Great American Rap Album' according to wiki, it's apparently called 'We Are Lasers". Hmm...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hahahaha.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KIF, I like Wikipedia, but if anyone can edit it, there will be incorrect facts. And not everything is tagged or deleted quickly because volunteers are the ones who check over new edits, not paid people.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Okay, go to a random wikipedia page change the data. Go back in a few minutes and see if it is still there.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Try doing it on a really obscure page and link it to us.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Dealer can do that. I'm too busy.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

blah blah blah


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, my comment was directed at him.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey Derek.

I was going to call my friend and tell him about chris' new album, but I don't know if he is done seeing a movie with his GF. Pretty sure he went to see the Haunting In Connecticut and I know I wouldn't want to be bothered while watching that.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

God dammit, kids. Speak up.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

sorry.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What are you doing tonight, Derek?

By the way, Earth Hour is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm not turning off my lights, thats for sure.

I'm going to chillax onight. Considering my car is in the shop, I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

My van is in the same situation. 

My Wife already turned off the lights and yelling at her that it was a stupid idea didn't even stop her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Has it even happened yet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That sucks. At least its only for a little bit.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I would watch wrestling, but I hate doing that in the dark. Instead I'm going to have to watch X-Files.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just saw the Earth Hour stuff on yahoo. I laughed.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> I would watch wrestling, but I hate doing that in the dark. Instead I'm going to have to watch X-Files.


I've been watching wrestling most of the day.

I downloaded Hashimoto vs. Tenryu from the '98 G-1. Great stuff. Two guys beating the crap out of each other with stiff strikes. I also dowloaded Hashimoto vs. Kojima from the same G-1, and I thought that match was great.

I've also been listening to a couple of podcasts fro Magic: The Gathering, since I play it every week. There are some local guys that have a pretty good show that I've been listening to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Magic: The Gathering of nerds

Hash vs Kojima was pretty great too, learn the power of Hash.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I wish I had some Hash.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Magic: The Gathering of nerds


Actually the people who play it seriously are normal guys. The ones who play only with their friends are the stereotypical nerds.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Actually normal guys don't play it. We were off bangin' women... Alright I'm going to stop.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The two guys whose podcast I'm listening to are both engaged, and their girls are actually pretty good looking.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> Actually normal guys don't play it. We were off bangin' women... Alright I'm going to stop.


:lmao

Or at least wishing we we're bangin women.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Havn't played that in such a long time.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I can't see the image in your sig McQueen.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Phone calls are happening.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I can't either and i'm upset about it. She's hot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm like a ring leader I call the shots.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- Nicholas Cage is a bum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hope Rez does the link to the Wicker Man now that you said it.

Cage pretty much sucks even if he has been in a few good movies.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Should I be a jerk?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

KIF you can be a jerk as long as you are not going to be a jerk to me.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Alright I'm gonna listen to mc chris' album, now.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

McQueen, you better fix your sig pic pronto.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He has one?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It probably got taken down cause I stole it from a website. :$

By the way "Susan" Dealer?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I hope Rez does the link to the Wicker Man now that you said it.
> 
> Cage pretty much sucks even if he has been in a few good movies.


If you insist...






He want's to play a villain in the next Dark Knight movie apparently.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love how he hits women without hesitation. Jericho would be proud.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

NOT THE BEES!
NOT THE BEES!

Chris Jericho? What about Chris Brown?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Too easy.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

George Clooney as Booker on Roseanne.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Minnesota Wild are on. Think i'm going to give them my attention.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> It probably got taken down cause I stole it from a website. :$
> 
> By the way "Susan" Dealer?


Then that site is a pussy site. The Susan thing was made up by DH, and for some crazy reason I decided I should change my name to it. Needless to say, I will be changing it back when my 2 months are up.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I waited a whole year for a new mc chris album for what 4 song and 3 skits. WHO THE FUCK LIKES SKITS?

What a waste. The songs aren't bad, but this is a disappointment considering how many songs were on his last two joints.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That sucks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> *Then that site is a pussy site. *The Susan thing was made up by DH, and for some crazy reason I decided I should change my name to it. Needless to say, I will be changing it back when my 2 months are up.


In a manner of speaking yes. It's a picture of pornstar Austyn Moore dressed as a cheerleader and I took it from a site that made the video I took it from so it was probably a copyrighted picture. Sucks for me if thats the case.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's alright I'm going to complain until he lets me go on tour with him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sounds like a totally plausible scenario.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm slightly pissed.


Due to Max Weinberg bein on Conan O'Brien he won't be playing with Springsteen when he comes to Glasgow.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Had another awesome day, guys. You would've wished you were part of it.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1320253/

This movie is either going to be badass or really bad. The cast is overkill.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He was supposed to have some sort of contest to go on tour with him and I'm obviously the best rapper to ever come out of North Dakota. I have to win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It has Dolph Lundgren. It will be phenominal.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> In a manner of speaking yes. It's a picture of pornstar Austyn Moore dressed as a cheerleader and I took it from a site that made the video I took it from so it was probably a copyrighted picture. Sucks for me if thats the case.


Fuck that sounds hot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Alright, I guess I'm done being upset. His album has six parts and will be dropping parts of it until November. Hahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What's going on?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Damn Wild need to play some offense for once.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*The Wild needs Zakk Wylde or Sub-Zero and they would be awesome. *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Watching some romantic comedy shit atm.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Friends and I are totally the talk of these towns.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*which one Suzy? *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Lady Croft should be their mascot/ I can't think of anyone more Wild than her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Or Taylor.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



LadyCroft said:


> *which one Suzy? *


Definitely Maybe.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Ahhhh, enjoy.  I think it's a cute little movie. I enjoyed it.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's surprisingly good so far. The college sweetheart is by far the hottest one IMO.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Only a girl would watch that. Nice job, Susan.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey, knowing which romantic comedies are good is very helpful when you are trying to win over a girl who actually has brains. Not like you would know much about that.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I got a nice fat paycheck from the government for my refund.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao

You want to talk to my Wife?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Was the college sweetheart Isla Fisher?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

McQueen is my secret sweetheart.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I believe so McQueen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Isla Fisher hasn't really done a whole lot since Wedding Crashers. I'm jealus of Ryan Reynolds though. He married Scarlett Johanson.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

She's meh to me. And the sweetheart is actually Elizibeth Banks. Isla Fisher is in it, but IDK who she is.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I saw ROH for the first time on TV. It was actually good stuff. It had good wrestling. It has some good potential.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I Love You, Man.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

This is why I'm whack. This is why I'm whack. This is why, this is why, this is why I'm whack.

I drive a Honda hatch, you see me from the block, a V-16 is what I fuckin' got.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You seen it yet? I don't get HDNet, so I didn't get to see the ROH TV. Anyone got a stream or dl or something.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

We can dance if we want to. We can leave your friends behind. 'Cos if your friends don't dance, and if they don't dance then they're no friends of mine...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> You seen it yet? I don't get HDNet, so I didn't get to see the ROH TV. Anyone got a stream or dl or something.


I don't know where you can find it besides HDNet, SD. Sorry.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Bedding it. Later.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just realized that Wedding Crashers is almost 4 years old.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> You seen it yet? I don't get HDNet, so I didn't get to see the ROH TV. Anyone got a stream or dl or something.


I'm sure it will pop up in the media section soon. Or on XWT/PWT is you have an account.

Jimmy. I've made the executive decision of not talking to you until you finish HEART.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

TRAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN ROLLS ON


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*THERAPIST*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Headliner removed the bold due to jealously


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

INDEED


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He's jealous that you enjoy Easter.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah AMP I found the 3/21 one. I'm sure tonight's should be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> INDEED


I liked your version of Chono in your pic in the MPT Thread.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I AM CHONO.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Jimmy. I've made the executive decision of not talking to you until you finish HEART.


:sad:

</H3ARTED


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

coptafeel


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> :sad:
> 
> </H3ARTED


I coulda loved you all my life but you left me waitin in the cold.

WCW, is WR on twitter yet? I'm not becoming active again until it is.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I AM CHONO.


I am Ethan Suplee.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

"Hollywood" Hogan has a twitter page


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

DEREK IS CHONO


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> "Hollywood" Hogan has a twitter page


Even more reason to bring WR on twitter. You can send Hogan some tweets. I'm considering signing up just to continue my stalking of Taylor Swift.

Edit: old school orgy goin on right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> DEREK IS CHONO


see.


.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

tweet is the most annoying word i can think of


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> DEREK IS CHONO


OK, I get it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> tweet is the most annoying word i can think of


We should create a twitter for K.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> We should create a twitter for K.


you can update every single minute with "on the wrestling forum."


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> you can update every single minute with "on the wrestling forum."


:lmao

this is such a great idea that I must do it now. Who has a fake email they never check that I can use since I'm sure you gotta confirm. Unless I can use someone's actual email.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

He wouldnt appreciate it


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What's next after Twitter.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I call sloppy same time's when you finally kidnap Ms. Swift AMP.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> He wouldnt appreciate it


"lol"


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Gone like yesterday, baby kids.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Use [email protected] amp


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Would you mind if I tested my new spambot on that address? Because, you know, knockoff Viagra is serious business.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

yes i would mind


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Edit: old school orgy goin on right now.


What would this be about?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

FOLLOW HEADLINER ON TWITTER~!

https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

K is jealous of my popularity.

And probably everyone else on this page.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao

awesome.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh damn, I don't have twitter because I think it is a waste of time. I might get one, just so I can follow Headliner.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Awesome AMP. Just awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I liked how when I created the account, it automatically had me following Taylor Swift. Pretty sure I'm legit stalking her at this point.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

There is nothing wrong with stalking as long as you don't get caught.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What are your feelings on kidnappings Derek cause AMP and I need a van driver.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It made you follow Taylor Swift? These newfangled AIs scare me a bit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> What are your feelings on kidnappings Derek cause AMP and I need a van driver.


My feeling is that the less you tell me, the better. I'll get you from point A to point B, just don't tell me what you're going to do once you get there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> It made you follow Taylor Swift? These newfangled AIs scare me a bit.


Yeah. Kinda freaked me out. But made perfect sense. Shocked it didn't have me following Selena Gomez as well. Gotta step my game up with her.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek, I need a driver for my trip to the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's only stalking if you peek through her window while she sleeps.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



PF69 said:


> Derek, I need a driver for my trip to the Bunny Ranch.


The Bunny Ranch in Nevada? Yeah, I can get you there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> It's only staking if you peek through her window while she sleeps.


What about while she writes a new song. Does that count?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If you make a side trip to Hollywood, AMP will accompany you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Someone else probably writes her songs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> What about while she writes a new song. Does that count?


No, that's called being a paparazzi. You'll be able to tell all the taylor swift fans she writing a new album before anybody else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> If you make a side trip to Hollywood, AMP will accompany you.


What's in Hollywood? The love of my life lives in Tennessee. 



McQueen said:


> Someone else probably writes her songs.


Lies.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> The Bunny Ranch in Nevada? Yeah, I can get you there.


Thank You.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

At least you doesn't stalk Taylor Momesen or whatever. Swift is OK, but she is just not happening for me. Plus her Gossip Girl character annoys the fuck out of me.

EDIT: I'm sure one of the fine ladies in your sig lives in Hollywood.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek, can you make a detour to the Playboy Bunny house. I pay accordingly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Driving through California will be difficult, it'll cost you extra.

I'm a good driver, I'm not cheap.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well I'll pay when you get to the House. How many girls you want? I have connections with Hef.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

California has nice scenery. Traffic sucks though. Also, I am very disappointed that "Headliner" hasn't tweeted in 12 minutes. I live to read about what he is doing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> At least you doesn't stalk Taylor Momesen or whatever. Swift is OK, but she is just not happening for me. Plus her Gossip Girl character annoys the fuck out of me.
> 
> EDIT: I'm sure one of the fine ladies in your sig lives in Hollywood.


I only want Swift, tbs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Well I'll pay when you get to the House. How many girls you want? I have connections with Hef.


17 girls.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Your a player, Derek.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well shit then, see when Taylor's coming to california, Hopefully it's sometime around the time i'm heading to the PB house and when he's done with the conceret you can snatch her up. Be sure to where a spiderman costume so you can websling your way out of there.

edit- Derek, That'll be tough., but i'm sure Hef will understand.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I wish. Right now I'm stuck in the "just a friend" zone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why would I want her to be in California? I live in North Carolina, she's already close to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I want some too, and it's more cost effeceint for me. I'm already tryingto get Derek 17 grils from the playboy manson.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Derek said:


> I wish. Right now I'm stuck in the "just a friend" zone.


Yeah, same with me.

I'm heading off to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I share Taylor Swift with no one, tbs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth- lmao at IGN placing Hart/Austin at #17 on their top 25 Wrestlemania matches list.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wanna fight for her? We each get one person for backup.

Edit- what was number one on that list?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Wanna fight for her? We each get one person for backup.


Why would we need people for back up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

TLC 2 got #1, The Four Way match from Wrestlemania 2000 got #2.

I laughed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Why would we need people for back up?


Idk the idea popped into my head right as i was challenging you.

Edit-WTF TLC 2 was overrated.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

All TLC matches suck.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't want back ups deciding such a fight, tbs.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



KeepItFresh said:


> All TLC matches suck.


I liked 1 and the one with Jericho and Benoit. Other than that, I thought they were overrated spotfests.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Triangle Ladder Match from WM2000 is better than all of the TLC matches, bar maybe the one on SmackDown! with Y2J/Benoit


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I had to wake up and smell the break up, fix my heart, put on my make up.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How long has Jimmy been working on you HEART, AMP. If i were you i'd lay him off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> How long has Jimmy been working on you HEART, AMP. If i were you i'd lay him off.


I dunno. Probably a week. Well, I asked a week ago. Dunno when he started. I don't really care how long he takes cause I know it's gonna own in the end. I just like giving him shit about it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

True.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I hope you're talking about the band 'Heart'


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nope.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth-Baracuda's a sexy song.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

who then


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Not a person. Just a concept. Involving people.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Doies it have all your angels inside a heart or something?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nah. I can't give details. Just gotta wait for it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Top secret?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Z Gangster


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> How long has Jimmy been working on you HEART, AMP. If i were you i'd lay him off.





AMPLine4Life said:


> I dunno. Probably a week. Well, I asked a week ago. Dunno when he started. I don't really care how long he takes cause I know it's gonna own in the end. I just like giving him shit about it.


I <3 you too 

I've worked on it...2 days out of the past 7. Been working on other pieces too. Lexie seems to want me to make at least 1 mini banner every night for some reason. Crazy girl. But HEART will continue tonight...



Josh said:


> I hope you're talking about the band 'Heart'





the king of kings said:


> Truth-Baracuda's a sexy song.


So this ain't the end, I saw you again - todaaaay - I had to turn my HEART away...



the king of kings said:


> Top secret?


Super srs biz. Rest assured, it will look sweet.

Truth: Having said that, I'm going to be very sad if it doesn't live up to hype :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck Lexie and her mini-pieces. Gotta let that chick know that HEART is more important than some banner she never uses (where's the Jessica Alba sig, huh?)

And it will live up to the hype. I have faith.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jimmy, ever heard of bros before hoes.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> *Fuck Lexie* and her mini-pieces. Gotta let that chick know that HEART is more important than some banner she never uses (where's the Jessica Alba sig, huh?)
> 
> And it will live up to the hype. I have faith.


Is this the part where I say "I would"? 

to be fair, She did use the Alba sig for a day or two, and she'll probably use it again. 

I'm glad someone has faith in me  I certainly don't



the king of kings said:


> Jimmy, ever heard of bros before hoes.


Jimmy has plenty of love to go around for everyone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

The Alba gif was better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Prolly.

Echo beach, far away in time...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

you were everything that i wanted


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

more than a feeling. more than a feeeelin'


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

One good song.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Dead fuckin' thread.

So... anything much gone on around here the past week I've been away?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Holy crap it's Alex


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Holy crap indeed, how's things Tony?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



IC said:


> Holy crap indeed, how's things Tony?


I'm fine. How's you, boyo? Long time since I saw you around these parts.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Everybody let go we can make a dancefloor just like a circus.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Everybody wants to rule the world...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> I'm fine. How's you, boyo? Long time since I saw you around these parts.


Yeah, I never have enough time for this place w/ uni etc. and I've just been skiing for a week. I should be pretty active over the next month or so tho .


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Where is everybody?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Not here


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ruling the world is a major task. Would rather just stand back and watch the chaos.


----------



## BIE (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I just had the nicest chicken and mushroom pasta ever! Yum!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Going out for all you can eat Chinese buffet tonight :yum:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh I had a Chinese Buffet a few nights back, Lovely.


Truth: New Sig after sitting and re-watching one of my favourite movies last night.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I got pretty fucked up last night, in fact I think i'm still drunk.

Time to ogle BIE.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Oh I had a Chinese Buffet a few nights back, Lovely.
> 
> 
> Truth: New Sig after sitting and re-watching one of my favourite movies last night.


Yup, probably gonna have about 5 plates of duck pancakes alone .



McQueen said:


> I got pretty fucked up last night, in fact I think i'm still drunk.
> 
> Time to ogle BIE.


Eric, you fucking hero, how's it going?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Al-X!

I've been alright aside from i'm pretty fucking hung over right now and I didn't get laid last night (not that thats anything new). Why is this threqad so dead right now, especially if Craig is online. He must be beating a woman.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Word.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Why is this threqad so dead right now, especially if Craig is online. He must be beating a woman.


Well unless you want to write and memorise a 5000 word essay on teh British Welfare State of 1945-51 then I won't be active


That and the fact that i'm attempting to organise a camping trip for next week.


Why the fuck do I always organise stuff for friends?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Kill your friends and start hanging out with Andy. Thats what i'd do if I lived in Scotland.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Kill your friends and start hanging out with Andy. Thats what i'd do if I lived in Scotland.


Yeah but Andy lives 40 minutes away, I can't be bothered going!


That and the fact I like my friends!


And I'm worried that if I went on a night out with Andy I would wake up in some dank dungeon somewhere tied up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sounds like a good time to me. Whats the legal drinking age in Scotland? Birth?

I'll totally have to fly over and unify the Andy/Craig experience and probably die of alcohol poisoning in the process.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I would be very surprised if Scotland even had a legal drinking/ legal sex age.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Kinda like i'd be surprised if West. Aus had laws against beastiality.

Sup Copta?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd be surprised if Western Australia had laws at all. I like to think of it as mostly aborigines who worship a mysterious forum lurker in Perth :side:.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Sounds like a good time to me. Whats the legal drinking age in Scotland? Birth?
> 
> I'll totally have to fly over and unify the Andy/Craig experience and probably die of alcohol poisoning in the process.


Legally? 18


When most people start? 13-14





ALthough in Aberdeen Sex with sheep is encouraged from birth.



What do you call a Sheep tied to a lampost in Aberdeen?

Leaisure Centre.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good to see the laws won't stop you from debauchery.

Whats with Hitler?

Alex, I finally finished watching season 6 of 24, i'm ready for season 7 now, yay!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Kinda like i'd be surprised if West. Aus had laws against beastiality.
> 
> Sup Copta?


We give a new meaning to the word 'Dogging' tbh.
The Kiwi's are the sheep shaggers though.

Shit all McSqwizzleshtick. It's a sunday night and I have an early start tomorrow. Laaaame.

sup with you?



IC said:


> I'd be surprised if Western Australia had laws at all. I like to think of it as mostly aborigines who worship a mysterious forum lurker in Perth :side:.


You're pretty close to the truth. I don't even know if we have a government atm. They're never seen in the papers or on the news, so you could be forgiven for thinking so.

How's uni going, Alex?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Whats with Hitler?
> 
> Alex, I finally finished watching season 6 of 24, i'm ready for season 7 now, yay!


I lost my Sattelite TV for a while and as such are jsut waiting for Season 7 to come out on DVD.

YOu mean the Nazi in my sig?

That's my favourite movie VIllain ever, Gregory Peck as Josef Mengle in THe BOys From Brazil..


It's about an old Nazi Hunter (Laurence Olivier) who discoveres that the former head doctor of Auschwitz (Gregory Peck) is trying to have 90 65 year old men killed off.

But Why?


Well you'll need to watch th emovie to see.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Gregory Peck was a fine actor.

I should go to Australia and hang out with Sticksy and Copta and then sex up Aussie.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Gregory Peck was a fine actor.
> 
> I should go to Australia and hang out with Sticksy and Copta and then sex up Aussie.


We'd welcome you with open arms. Unless you're asian or aborigine. because most of us haven't moved on from pre 1950 mindsets yet.

I'm sure Kylie would be up for some McLovin'


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I should go to Australia and hang out with Sticksy and Copta and then sex up Aussie.


You should.


Ya know that camping trip I talked about a little while back?


It's for a friend's birthday that was last week (It's the holidays next week, hence camping then) but I bring this up so I can show you her homebaked cake!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao nice cake.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm sure Kylie would be up for some McLovin'


Def.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> You should.
> 
> 
> Ya know that camping trip I talked about a little while back?
> ...


:lmao 

Fucking awesome. 
What did you use for the pubes? Cinnamon? 



McQueen said:


> Def.


(Y)

T*win*cest, rit?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> What did you use for the pubes? Cinnamon?


Ya know taken out of context that is the most disturbing quote ever.

and yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Twincest for the wincest IMO.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

and RockBottom's tbh.
Crazy incestual bastard.

Troof: :lmao - Indeed Craig.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Rock Bottom seemed like an ok guy to me till the incest stuff came up.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I didn't really know him...

Truth: Fucking daylight savings fucks with your fucking head.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

We had ours a few weeks ago. I didn't realize it till a few days later.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

We changed over last night, but it's been fucking with me all day. And I'm really tired for some reason.
Probably gonna hit the hay soon.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

SLEEP!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Good to see the laws won't stop you from debauchery.
> 
> Whats with Hitler?
> 
> Alex, I finally finished watching season 6 of 24, i'm ready for season 7 now, yay!


Just a warning - it's awesome.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> We give a new meaning to the word 'Dogging' tbh.
> The Kiwi's are the sheep shaggers though.
> 
> Shit all McSqwizzleshtick. It's a sunday night and I have an early start tomorrow. Laaaame.
> ...


Uni's going great, I've just finished 10 weeks of doing basically fuck all work and now I've got a month holiday. In the mean time I'm hoping to find someone willing to pay me to do graphics work so I don't have to get a proper job yet .


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That bum IC doesn't have a job... SHOCKING!

I require a spoiler on how Tony isn't dead.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

GO TO


McQueen said:


> SLEEP!


U?



IC said:


> Uni's going great, I've just finished 10 weeks of doing basically fuck all work and now I've got a month holiday. In the mean time I'm hoping to find someone willing to pay me to do graphics work so I don't have to get a proper job yet .


Great to hear. 
Good luck with freelancing.  

Truth: I'm off to bed. Ciao all


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Cya Copta you heartbreaker.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

cya Jim. Just woke up, even though it is already 8:20 here.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I frequently wake up at 3 in the afternoon so don't feel bad Dealer.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I think the latest I woke up was 8 a.m.

26 hours after I had went to sleep.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah I hate when I sleep all day. I was once up for 40 some hours and then proceeded to sleep the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have returned from seeing The Damned United, and it was damned good.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, but I usually wake up at 5 or 6, so this was pretty unusual for me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Role Model said:


> I have returned from seeing The Damned United, and it was damned good.


Well it was about Brian Clough, of course it was good.

Although that's no excuse for that horrible pun.

Did you see the ITV Documentary on him on Wednesday?

Amazing.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Alright, my pancakes are ready, so I will be back soonish.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Have that bitch make me some pancakes!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I haven't had pancakes in AGES.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll make sure to take a picture of them for you and send them over. Maybe I'll take a pic of her too.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> Well it was about Brian Clough, of course it was good.
> 
> Although that's no excuse for that horrible pun.
> 
> ...


I have it on the Sky+, been meaning to watch it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thanks!

Think i'm gonna head out for a bit. Later.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have no idea how I wound up home this morning. How's the rest of you motherfuckers doin'?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

recovering from drunkeness myself pal. Had a good night last night?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I think so. What I remember was pretty great, especially when my buddy called some bouncer's girlfriend doll face and then pretended to be retarded so he wouldn't get thrown out. Bouncer was a c*nt anyway.

I wound up with a chick whose name escapes me right now. I don't think I even knew what it was to begin with, though. She was actually really pretty. Shame I'll likely never see or speak to her again. Maybe that's not a shame. I dunno.

How about your night, boss? You were drunk, so I'm assuming it was at least decent?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

hi everyone


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nice sig Andy, did you set off the trend for Evangeline Lilly sigs on here?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello everyone. Those were some delicious pancakes.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah, totally me, Alex. 

How you been, anyway?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It was pretty uneventful really, the highlight was watching part of the _roast of Larry the cable guy_, then went to the bar for a few rounds and since my buddies like to drink real fast and I hardly ate anything yesterday it ened up with me being drunk as a skunk.

Last weekend with the cute girls coming over to do drugs was more fun.

OMG Jeff!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Larry the Cable Guy? That's pretty low class right there.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> OMG Jeff!


Hey 

what's up?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

They were making fun of him though. It's actually fairly funny.

Not much Jeff.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> They were making fun of him though. It's actually fairly funny.
> 
> Not much Jeff.


Larry the Cable guy is ok, but not THAT funny. Chris Rock ftw!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

They were making fun of Larry the Cable Guy! What do you people not understand the concept of a roast?

I'm still wonding why Marsha Brady was there though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I understand what a roast is. Who the fuck is Marsha Brady?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Andy3000 said:


> Yeah, totally me, Alex.
> 
> How you been, anyway?


I've been good thanks, just come back from a holiday where I was either drunk or high for pretty much an entire week, figured you'd approve . I did some skiing too. What's up with you?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

CM Dealer are you the one person not familiar with _The Brady Bunch?_

Alex, you never answered me about wanting to know the explanation of Tony Almeida not being dead on 24.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> They were making fun of Larry the Cable Guy! What do you people not understand the concept of a roast?
> 
> I'm still wonding why Marsha Brady was there though.


I should of gone than, if they were making fun of him.

she was there?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No McQueen, I do know the Brady Bunch. I thought you were talking about an actress' name, not a character's name.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



IC said:


> I've been good thanks, just come back from a holiday where I was either drunk or high for pretty much an entire week, figured you'd approve . I did some skiing too. What's up with you?


I do approve. 

Usual deal with me. Basketball, drunk, work, drunk. In that order.


Spoiler tags plz, thx (I'm still holding out until it hits DVD).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Actually I should go pick up 24 Redemption today. Haven't seen that yet.

Chloe was dissipointing in season 6, she didn't get to do anything fun aside from being associated with Morris who was pretty awesome.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Just downloaded ROH TV 3/21. Looks good so far.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> That bum IC doesn't have a job... SHOCKING!
> 
> I require a spoiler on how Tony isn't dead.


Sorry man,



Spoiler



The story goes: Henderson paid this bloke called Emerson to make it look like Tony was dead so he could be captured and used against Jack. Henderson died so Emerson took Tony under his wing and added him to a team of operatives for hire.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Interesting. I'm glad they didn't kill him off, between Palmer and Michelle Godessler getting killed I was ready to cry.

Gregory Itzin who played Logan fucking owned in that role by the way. He did a really good job as that character.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah Logan owned in season 5, really surprised me since I didn't have high hopes after his brief season 4 appearance.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Anyone else seen the ROH TV thing? Thoughts? Bear in mind I am only on Kenny King vs Sammy Callihan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I liked that he managed to have his character be different in every season he was in yet be believable in terms of character evolution. I hope they didn't kill him off as it seemed unclear at the end of his season 6 arc but then again I don't see how they could use him again.

Kenny King could go places in the wrestling biz. Haven't seen much of Callahan.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

From what I've seen of King (not a ton) he is good. Callahan was just a jobber, so IDK about him. I like that the ROH announcers actually name the move (side headlock, enziguri, whatever) instead of just saying "that kick" or "oh he dropped him on his head". In other words, I like that it isn't dumbed down for little kids.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I don't see how they could use him again.


Have Tony go after him for Michelle's Death.

There ya go, sorted.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Michelle was hot even when she was dead.

ROH is pretty awesome but it was mega in 2006.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well hello there Killswitch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Killswitch is hot even as I watch him sleep and smell his hair.

Sup kid?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wad up Dealer

McQueen you so fine, you so fine you blow my fuckin' mind.

Becoming sick since a virus has been going around apparently. You?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Good, lets go find some hookers and get something else blown then.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That would blow the sickness right out of my body tbf


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who cares if whores are sick after your done with them. I've been sick lately too, damn cold virus going around.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Pick me up and we will run with it


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Might as well pick up Porn Freak if i'm goin to Rhody too.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm laughing at Chico thinking I'm pro-nazi.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wait you aren't? And to think I thought we had something in common.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thumbtack Jack and I are going to put Ian Rotten's kid in an oven.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

With a cherry on top?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Nah a broken light tube probably. You don't make it into my section often but you should read that thread. It was a pretty hilarious situation cause Ian Rotten is pretty much the world's biggest peice of shit.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Wait, we have a new Ian Rotten Bashing thread?



TO THE INDY SECTION!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'll take a look


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's a page or two back now, i'll try to find the link.

Craig good idea.

Edit: Ok so it was on page 6
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/447633-thumbtack-jack-awesome.html


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why is it that every time I come to TTT someone is talking about whores or garbage wrestling?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Define Garbage wrestling?

But its probably because i'm here all the time.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

"stay at Ian's house one more day, I am going to put little James C. in the oven."

:lmao


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Garbage wrestling is, at least to me, stuff that is beyond the normal hardcore wrestling (tables, chairs, etc). I'm talking lightbulbs, staplers, that sort of thing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Understandable then. I'm not a fan of it myself but Big Japan is actually pretty good unlike the 100's of indy level hacks.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I praise the lord you didn't mention FMW there Dealer.


Because Iw ould have went slightly insane if you did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hayabusa vs Mike Awesome please.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Labeling all my CDs lying around.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Everytime?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Watching the new Jim Gaffigan special tonight KIF?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Only if I watch it with Jax and it's been two weeks since we last spoke.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Jax is dead?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Well, his computer is.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:hb TO ME! 

oh yes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:hb Pepper.

I'm gone as KIF would say.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Like yesterday?

Oh yeah Happy Birthday, kid.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hello Pepper. Happy birthday.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Truth: Sgt. Pepper got awesome presents from myself.

Legends of Wrestlemania + Quantum of Solace :agree:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

How nice of you. Just overclocked the fuck out of my other computer, and it actually worked!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Finally finished my extended History essay!

Praise the fucking lord!

Now I have to memorise it word for word...


Oh Joy. 



Oh and I've already said it but it deserves to be said again, Happy Birthday Sarge!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ouch, that sucks. I would just try to have a vague outline and improvise most of it, although I'm sure your technique works better.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It depends on how long the report is. I'm not bad at remembering stuff like that.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> It depends on how long the report is. I'm not bad at remembering stuff like that.


5000 words.


I have to memorise it and type it out under exam conditions within 4 hours on Thursday.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Cheers for the love spammers x


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Happy Birthday Peter!!! 


Wow, Craig. Memorize 5000 words and have to type it out... *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Look who's back :shocked:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I never left.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Look who's back :shocked:


*Don't call it a comeback... I've been here for years.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Amp! how are ya buddy?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

awww... i got sad at the end of Damages there.


I stil wish someone here fucking watched it though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

PETER~!

Chillin. Listening to TSwift. Supwitchu?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Taylor is an angel. I'm just chillaxing, it's my birthday :side: 

Has the scars all healed now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*What is, "Damages"?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

your birthday is today? HAPPY BIRTHDAY~!

Big days for birthdays, it's my friend Melinda's as well.

Yup. fulling healed and ready to screw up again. thanks for asking.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I am drunk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*It's someone else's birthday here on the forum today as well. I forgot who it was though.  Peter do you remember?*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs. if you're drunk. come upstairs so I can take advantage of you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> I never left.






LadyCroft said:


> *Don't call it a comeback... I've been here for years.*


I was referring to myself 

My computer decided to blow-up on Thursday night, when I was typing a paper for the next day, which resulted in me having to go around my cousin's place until 11pm to finish the damn thing.

Many great years 



LadyCroft said:


> *What is, "Damages"?*


Pretty awesome TV show, about an intern who is found with the dead body of her fiance, and the apparent plot out to frame her for the death. Quite decent, initiates a touch of thought and reflection.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Damages is a show shown on F/X in America.



It's on it's secodn of 4 seasons right now and stars Glenn CLose (Fatal Attraction, 101 Dalmations), Ted Danson (Cheers) and other people.

A woman is found running down a New york Street, Drenched in blood wearing nothing but a coat.


In her apartment her boyfriend is lying in a bathtub with a mini-Statue of Liberty jammed in his head.

The girl, Ellen, claims her boss, New York's greatest Lawyer Patty Hewes (Glenn Close) killed her fiance and tried to have her killed.

The show then flashers back 6 months and goes over everything leading up to that point, with Kate getting a brand new job working for Patty in a massive case against a tycoon (Ted Danson)


And yeah... I make it sound shit.

It's rather great, and this is coming from someone who really doesn't like Legal dramas.



I would show you the trailer but it makes it look rather shit,

Eh I'll put it up anyway









EDIT: Ben put it better than me.


You watching Season 2 Ben?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*It's nice to see you here Ben if nothing else to stop the rumors that you and I are the same person. 


What happened to your computer and did you get it fixed or did you have to buy another?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's also Metal X's and Wes_fr's 

Thats cool AMP, glad you're all good now.

Hey Ben.
Certs, more posts please.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Oh yeah I've seen an episode of Damages now that you mention Glenn Close and Ted Danson. I enjoyed it.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*Ahhh yes, Wes was who I was thinking about. Didn't know it was also Metal X's though.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Here Peter. I baked you this cake:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Craig said:


> EDIT: Ben put it better than me.
> 
> 
> You watching Season 2 Ben?


Unfortunately not. The channel that used to air have arsed it around (said it's coming, pulled it etc) so now it's hopefully being picked up by another channel and then I can see it 



LadyCroft said:


> *It's nice to see you here Ben if nothing else to stop the rumors that you and I are the same person.
> 
> What happened to your computer and did you get it fixed or did you have to buy another?*




Wait...you mean we aren't? So I went and bought that dress for nothing 

The fan was making a loud noise, almost humming like. Usually, a nice little tap would stop the noise and everything would be fine. Anyway, the noise became too much, so i turned the pc off, ten off at the powerpoint, and cleaned out the dust from the fan. I turned the powerpoint back on, and a huge spark came from the back of the tower, with a big bang. Took it to the shop, got a new power unit and fan, plugged it in, and it sparked again. Killed the power, checked all the cables, and the monitor cable is badly bent, which is causing the sparks. I get paid on Friday, so I'm buying a new monitor plus getting the electrician around to check everything is cool with the connections etc. Gonna cost roughly $250 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> It's also Metal X's and Wes_fr's
> 
> Thats cool AMP, glad you're all good now.
> 
> ...


Howdy Pepper, :hb


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

On mention of Birthdays, for reasons I can't be bothered going into, I have a boxfull of these candles


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Candles kill thread?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

yes sir.

Truth- Watching a Metallica concert from 89, fucking epic.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh wow, what I've missed in the past 3 days here. :lmao @ Jade and Skittle's newest rants. Finding it so hard to not laugh right now.

89 Metallica? Oh yeah


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck it's windy outside.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Amp, you're awesome. Cheers for the TNA cake, gunna have an awesome time with it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It's cloudy outside, cold chill around the place, and I reckon it will rain. Great day indeed


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Thunderstorms are ftw since it means good weather is one the way


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

JIM COPTAFEEL


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

^ Got skittled :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Stone Cold sXe said:


> ^ Got skittled :side:


How so?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

THE DUDE


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

"I send some *****s with guns to y'all house only to find out you live in a doll house."

- Akon


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Man French chicks are crazy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*THERAPIST*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You obviously need one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have one, tbs.

a therapist. not a rapist.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:side:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.break.com/index/bug-in-mouth-brings-out-the-street-in-reporter.html


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Killswitch said:


> http://www.break.com/index/bug-in-mouth-brings-out-the-street-in-reporter.html


That never fails to crack me up.





Skip to 55 seconds.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Alcoholic said:


> How so?


Read her rant. The Lexie comment was :lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hey guys.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Oh my


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What did I do this time?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

A-U-S-S-I-E


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

T-H-E-D-U-D-E


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I <3 SNL Celebrity Jeopardy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

C-O-P-T-A-F-E-E-L


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I came, I saw, I copta'd.

Sup?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Awesome.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

lol.warningpoints.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



> You are now following HeadlinerK.


WRAPED


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

*BWRAPED*
(Raped with Bubble Wrap)


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs has a Twitter. Down w/ the modern times


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I have no need for a twittah.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I am now following 3 people. Social butterfly.\

jim, twitter is the biggest waste of Internet I have ever seen. FB owns, however


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Twitter is just shit. If I ever make one, someone please send me a virus and wipe out my hard drive. This will, of course, make me commit suicide, thus saving me from myself, and twitter.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't need to know when my frirnds have just gotten done taking a crap. so I don't need twitter.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I feel like such an idiot for asking, but what the hell is a Twitter? :$



WCW said:


> A-U-S-S-I-E


W-C-W

How are you? 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> T-H-E-D-U-D-E


Hey Jimmy. How are you?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Twitter is a site where you say what you are doing. Except there is a 160-character max, so every post is "I just ate a sandwich". Plus they encourage you to do it compulsively every couple of minutes. Twitter is commonly referred to as shit.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Twitter is a site where you say what you are doing. Except there is a 160-character max, so every post is "I just ate a sandwich". Plus they encourage you to do it compulsively every couple of minutes. Twitter is commonly referred to as shit.


Isn't that what having access to Facebook on your mobile phone is for?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Of course. But every cool kid has multiple social network accounts.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Yeah I heard twiiter was the next big thing so I social butterflied aka joined. Took me a half hour to realize its a waste. Celebrities use it so everyone followed apparently.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who would want to read about someone eating a sandwhich?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> Who would want to read about someone eating a sandwhich?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalking


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Speaking of twitter, this was a guys update. Worst dude.


7:20 PM Mar 15th:
EATIN POP TARTS YUM

7:25 PM Mar 15th:
BURNT MY MOUTH OUCH


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

If Britney Spears posted that, it would be awesome rit?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No, it would be worse.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Exactly. I wonder what these people think sometimes.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Hi Gord & Josh, how are you both? 



Susan Dealer said:


> Of course. But every cool kid has multiple social network accounts.


I don't know why they bother. I have a Facebook account but I only check it once every few weeks.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Twitter people don't think. Explanation for everything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What if MR.T did it.

Edit-Fuck, I have a myspace but I dont check it much, maybe once a day.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Certs said:


> Exactly. I wonder what these people think sometimes.


I've no idea.

Hey Kylie, I'm good.
You?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Goddamnit Josh you went and killed the thread again.

Truth- going to work on my homework i've been putting off all weekend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why are you fucks hating on twitter? For shame.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Cause it's a waste of time reading the shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I won't say anything about the time AMPLine4Life RAPED AND KILLED A 15 YEAR OLD GIRL IN 1990.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Taylor Swift uses twitter. thus making it awesome.

And Headliner uses it. And he just updated his. I know you want to check what he's doing.

Edit: DAMNIT MCQUEEN. YOU SAID YOU WERE TAKING THAT TO YOUR GRAVE!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> And Headliner uses it. And he just updated his. I know you want to check what he's doing.


I actually do. Link


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

TWIN!  

What on earth are you going on about?



Josh said:


> I've no idea.
> 
> Hey Kylie, I'm good.
> You?


Tired, but not too bad thanks.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Why are you fucks hating on twitter? For shame.


I didn't even know what it was before today. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> I actually do. Link


https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK

KYLIE~!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift uses twitter. thus making it awesome.
> 
> And Headliner uses it. And he just updated his. I know you want to check what he's doing.
> 
> Edit: DAMNIT MCQUEEN. YOU SAID YOU WERE TAKING THAT TO YOUR GRAVE!


So you raped someone when you where 2 or 3?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Is HEADLINER REALY WRITING THAT? IDK. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIGURE IT OUT?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift uses twitter. thus making it awesome.
> 
> And Headliner uses it. And he just updated his. I know you want to check what he's doing.
> 
> Edit: DAMNIT MCQUEEN. YOU SAID YOU WERE TAKING THAT TO YOUR GRAVE!


Hey man we were just little kids and I think it was cool that we took down someone years older than us with boobs.

Headliner lol.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I love how he talks about WF.

about 2 hours ago: 
issued some warning points today

luve u K


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



the king of kings said:


> So you raped someone when you where 2 or 3?


Like a boss.

Edit: Headliner updated again. He put the rumor to rest Dealer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Like a boss.


Although I don't condone rape, that's impressisive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I mean, I had McQueen's help so I don't want to take all the credit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Adam Corolla (sp?) from the Man Show once pointed out that rape is a violent crime... where someone cums.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Did he put her in a sleeper while you did the dirty work.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Headliner put an end to his DOUBTERS.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Adam Corolla (sp?) from the Man Show once pointed out that rape is a violent crime... where someone cums.


Carolla is the fuckin man. His podcast is hilarious shit.

It was a team effort, king.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'd really like to know why Baby K dislikes me.

Does Twitter have the answer?!?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Hi Gord & Josh, how are you both?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they bother. I have a Facebook account but I only check it once every few weeks.


I'm wedged in between the emotional planes of existance called "wonderful" and "ok". I believe you humanoid creatures label it, "good".

:side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

HEY UM HEADLINER, I THINKZ UR FAKING IT CUZ UM U DONT READ TTT MUCH. COMMENTS?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Low420 said:


> I'd really like to know why Baby K dislikes me.
> 
> Does Twitter have the answer?!?!


he's clearly lurking this thread because he just posted the answer on twitter.

everyone ask Headliner questions and he'll answer on twitter.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

No he just hates you.

Edit- goddammit.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

K, bold ma usertitle plz. AMP promised he would get it done.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Why wouldn't you hate Low?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Indeed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

HI HEADLINER.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> I'm wedged in between the emotional planes of existance called "wonderful" and "ok". I believe you humanoid creatures label it, "good".
> 
> :side:


Well, I'm fine, but not dandy. Usually I'm dandy but not fine. When is anyone ever Fine & Dandy?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Derek when you rape bitches do you make them call you Chono?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Awww Headliner, don't be intimidated by them. TTT is where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK
> 
> KYLIE~!


How are you dear?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

As long as Lexie got hers taken away.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> How are you dear?


Sick. Possibly love sick (i don't know what that means, tbs). And listening to the same Taylor Swift song on repeat.

Supwitchu?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I came, I saw, I copta'd.
> 
> Sup?


Oh my 



Certs said:


> I am now following 3 people. Social butterfly.\
> 
> jim, twitter is the biggest waste of Internet I have ever seen. FB owns, however


FB does indeed own. Someone even made a WF group on it (to which I joined )


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I'm following Headliner on twitter now :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Sick? That sucks. I've had a fucking cold for like 2 weeks or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Well, I'm fine, but not dandy. Usually I'm dandy but not fine. When is anyone ever Fine & Dandy?


One time, one time. 1965, August, for 'bout an hour, I was both fine and dandy at the same time, but nobody asked me how I was! And I could've told 'em. I could've told 'em. I could've said to the person fine and dandy, I consider it a lost opportunity.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Derek when you rape bitches do you make them call you Chono?


What else would they call me?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Takashi Morishima?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> he's clearly lurking this thread because he just posted the answer on twitter.
> 
> everyone ask Headliner questions and he'll answer on twitter.


I knew his answer was something along those lines.



Susan Dealer said:


> Why wouldn't you hate Low?


Because I'm the party that rocks the body?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

That was harsh dealer.

Aussie! Its not rape if i'm willing!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> Takashi Morishima?


Well, I'm not exactly svelt.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I AM ONE OF YOUR FEW FOLLOWERS. BOLD MY DAMN USERTITLE PLEASE LUV CERTS


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Headliner is gonna ban Low420 in a minute.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Headliner, being an internet tough guy of course.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> Headliner is gonna ban Low420 in a minute.


Again?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

CERTS! Give us back the Filet-o-fish! Give us that fish!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I would, but this is my halloween costume this year so I have to show love. I'm Murdoch btw


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Trevor or Rupert?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Certs, I just convulsed due to the awesomeness of your sig.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Pyro™ said:


> I'm wedged in between the emotional planes of existance called "wonderful" and "ok". I believe you humanoid creatures label it, "good".
> 
> :side:


Um...ok. Glad you're doing well...I think. I'm just going to back away slowly now.












AMPLine4Life said:


> Sick. Possibly love sick (i don't know what that means, tbs). And listening to the same Taylor Swift song on repeat.
> 
> Supwitchu?


Awww you're not well?  *cuddles* <3

Not much dear, just really tired. :$



McQueen said:


> Aussie! Its not rape if i'm willing!


Was that directed towards me? If it was, who said I was willing?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I want to go as MacGyver.

If your cuddling with AMPRapes4Sport you're willing dear.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Who cares Aussie? You're not the one working your ass off using your cock to pleasure your woman. It's hard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Awww you're not well?  *cuddles* <3
> 
> Not much dear, just really tired. :$


Just been better. *cuddles* <3

Take a nap.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Um...ok. Glad you're doing well...I think. I'm just going to back away slowly now.


Watch out for the stairs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> Certs, I just convulsed due to the awesomeness of your sig.


I did the same to yours, if that's what we're calling it these days. 

Macguyver owns. I loved the Scrubs episode when the janitor was a wannabe MacGuyver :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I don't rape for sport. It's not a fucking game to me. It's a lifestyle.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



AMPLine4Life said:


> Sick. Possibly love sick (i don't know what that means, tbs). And listening to the same Taylor Swift song on repeat.


I noticed you had been listening to that repeatably.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Which song AMP?

All this rape talk makes me miss.... The Rapist/Cali.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I want to go as MacGyver.
> 
> If your cuddling with AMPRapes4Sport you're willing dear.


:lmao You make a good point twin. 



Susan Dealer said:


> Who cares Aussie? You're not the one working your ass off using your cock to pleasure your woman. It's hard.


 You've just lost me!



AMPLine4Life said:


> Just been better. *cuddles* <3
> 
> Take a nap.


 

I might when I get home from work.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Josh said:


> I noticed you had been listening to that repeatably.


Good song, tbs.

Edit: McQueen: Taylor Swift - I Heart ? 

Lyrics currently featured in my sig.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

What I was saying is that guys work very hard to pleasure you, so it doesn't matter if you like it or not.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Its true, I always feel massively let down after I have sex with myself.

If only I didn't have this hook hand.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I was not here for therapist. 

What's his s/n at other places?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

In 4 weeks time we're having a theme party for the course. The theme is Heroes and Villains. Ideas?

I'm wanting to go as either Batman or The Joker. Not sure if I'd pull it off though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Which song AMP?
> 
> All this rape talk makes me miss.... The Rapist/Cali.


He's at "the other place", if you know where that is. I think you're a member there already but I could be wrong. I ain't advertising it though, so I'm using that name.

And there's been plenty of rape discussion since WCW bought it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

It was CaLiGula's character at the other forum.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Headliner just twittered that half the forum views him as a joke.

I hope you guys are happy.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

You had faith in me. And this is all for you.
And I’ve been thinking that you and I just need a little time.
We’ll figure out where we both went wrong, and we’ll make it right.
I’ve been wishing on every star that’s hanging up in the sky.
Just hoping that I can find a little bit of time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ben you should go as Nite Owl II because I know about your problem.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Fuck I feel bad now. Sorry Headliner .


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Ben you should go as Nite Owl II because I know about your problem.




My problem?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Ask Pyro, he's familiar with The Watchmen so he knows whats up, or rather not up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I did find a Superman outfit, but it looks, well, shit


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Go as Jack Bauer. Anything else would be a crime.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Watchmen? That's old by now. Lets talk about the best movie EVAR The Marine.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

rape?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Rape. 

And then they're gonna kill that poor woman man!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

Go as spiderman


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I thought Baby K specifically said on his Twitter account that nobody talk about rape?!


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> Rape.
> 
> And then they're gonna kill that poor woman man!


Poor slut kidnapped herself.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Susan Dealer said:


> What I was saying is that guys work very hard to pleasure you, so it doesn't matter if you like it or not.


Hey I work hard too so I should be able to get what I want, when I want it. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> In 4 weeks time we're having a theme party for the course. The theme is Heroes and Villains. Ideas?
> 
> I'm wanting to go as either Batman or The Joker. Not sure if I'd pull it off though.


Yeah I can see you in black tights and a cape.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoLCva7bZg&NR=1

That guy sounds like a rapist. In fact, he looks a lot like Liner...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



WCW said:


> Poor slut kidnapped herself.


You're not wrong Walter you're just an asshole.

Yeah i'll be at practice.



Aussie said:


> Yeah I can see you in black tights and a cape.


I get the feeling you can see me with no tights on! :shocked:


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

i told that fuckin kraut a thousand fuckin times i dont roll on shabbos


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

that's fuckin ingenious, if i understand it correctly. it's a swiss fuckin watch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

There is a dumb guy at my work who made the claim he wasn't wearing his Rolex one day because he needed a new battery for it. What a fucking idiot.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

And it was a knockoff from China, quite obviously.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*

I never saw the watch, that guy just likes to talk shit up. He's a nice enough guy but he's one of those "Oh yeah, I got that too" narcissistic kinda people and a moron.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



Aussie said:


> Hey I work hard too so I should be able to get what I want, when I want it.
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see you in black tights and a cape.


You want to see me in tight and a cape 

I'll probably end up going as Red Ranger :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nite Owl II.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Tell The Truth - Welcome Back Edition*



McQueen said:


> I get the feeling you can see me with no tights on! :shocked:


You might be right there. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> You want to see me in tight and a cape
> 
> I'll probably end up going as Red Ranger :side:


I didn't say I want to I said I _can_ see you, a grown man, wearing tights.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I thought McQueen said no lights on. What is he glow in the dark.

Hey Kylie.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You can? Oh gee...*closes blinds*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm shiny king of kings.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Nite Owl II.


Comedian


RAPE


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ben seems more of a "I can't get an erection without my costume" kinda guy to me.

And who wouldn't want to rape Carla Gugino, shes fucking hot.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ask your doctor if Viagra is right for you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cialis? Enzyte? Tiger Penis?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you have an erection lasting more than 4 hours...


call your friends so you can brag.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hope you don't expirience a erection lasting more then 4 hours.

Edit-Derek, are you getting ready for the trip to the Playboy Mansion that i'm paying for?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jan Itor! Sup? Just talking about Tiger Penis.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Hope you don't expirience a erection lasting more then 4 hours.
> 
> Edit-Derek, are you getting ready for the trip to the Playboy Mansion that i'm paying for?


I'm always ready.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello Sticksy. This current discussion will be of interest to you...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

If I were a celebrity i'd be there all the time and still never get laid.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I was a celebrity, I'd fuck all of them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well it's going to have to happen during my spring break next week. Homeowrk this week and next weekend i'm cleaning my car . So monday be there or no 17 girls for you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> If I was a celebrity, I'd fuck all of them.


Derek is powered by Tiger Penis.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Jan Itor! Sup? Just talking about Tiger Penis.


Not much, hangover has been bareable so its all good. You?



Susan Dealer said:


> Hello Sticksy. This current discussion will be of interest to you...


Funnily enough i don't care for the cock. Maybe the convo was up your street?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tiger Penis?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much Sticksy. Think I might go play some video games soon.

There is some supposedly an old chinese remedy to get you hard made of Tiger Penis.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Dr Nick.

Carn Panthers  :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No Eric, I'm powered by my own penis. Why would I use a Tiger Penis? It will be most likely cut off of the Tiger, meaning neither me or the Tiger are getting the pleasure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've heard in Japan there is a drink which has a similar effect that involves a Tortoise Penis. Is that more Chono style for you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Not much Sticksy. Think I might go play some video games soon.
> 
> There is some supposedly an old chinese remedy to get you hard made of Tiger Penis.


(Y)



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hey Dr Nick.
> 
> Carn Panthers  :side:


Go fuck yourself 

On a side note, we got fucked up in our cricket GF  Decent enough night though


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I've heard in Japan there is a drink which has a similar effect that involves a Tortoise Penis. Is that more Chono style for you?


.......



.......



Indeed


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> I thought McQueen said no lights on. What is he glow in the dark.
> 
> Hey Kylie.


Hiya mate, how are you?



Stone Cold sXe said:


> You can? Oh gee...*closes blinds*


Ben if you're that concerned, stop sending me pictures. 



Sticksy said:


> Sup people


Hi Nick, how are you? 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Hey Dr Nick.
> 
> Carn Panthers  :side:


Now don't tell me they lost to Penrith?? I will seriously laugh my ass off if they did.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek you ever seen the Chono/Koshinaka match they had from I think the 98 G-1 Climax?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek you ever seen the Chono/Koshinaka match they had from I think the 98 G-1 Climax?


No. Do I need to check it out?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

No Sticksy, I'll stick with underage vagina.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

Truth - McQueen


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Now don't tell me they lost to Penrith?? I will seriously laugh my ass off if they did.


Better now. Was very disappointed yesterday and got pretty drunk which of course led to me feeling shit this morning 

We play later tonight sweety


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL Manly


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> No Sticksy, I'll stick with underage vagina.


Fair enough. I'll stick with chicks over the legal limit

Fuck you Josh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> No. Do I need to check it out?


How familiar are you with Koshinaka because the mere fact your asking leads me to believe you need to get "hip."

Its at the D-Man's site in the NJPW section as this.


> _Chono vs Koshinaka, New Japan G-1 Climax '98. Koshinaka isn't among the Three Musketeers, but he was always capable of beating them. Chono and Koshinaka in particular had an odd rivalry and were feuding at the time, having traded singles wins and the tag titles over the course of the year. It's the yakuza kick and butterfly lock against the hip attack and powerbomb, a matchup that could go either way. _


Fun stuff, Koshinaka has the most dangerous ass this side of Aussie stopping traffic as she walks down the street in short shorts.

TRUTH: SUPERBRAWL!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Ben if you're that concerned, stop sending me pictures.
> 
> Now don't tell me they lost to Penrith?? I will seriously laugh my ass off if they did.


Then you'd cry 

Nah, they lose to them tonight. 30-26 IMO



Sticksy said:


> Better now. Was very disappointed yesterday and got pretty drunk which of course led to me feeling shit this morning
> 
> We play later tonight sweety


You lose the final or somethin?

:lmao, Susan


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've seen very little of Koshinaka but I'm aware of his numerous "hip" attacks. I'll check it out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Check out the '93 Tenryu/Koshinaka match too for some fun stuff. Not so much ass oriented as later Kosh matches but Tenryu is being a real dick and its quite entertaining.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Fuck you Josh


I guess I can't really laugh, Cronulla are 1 from 3 and have no halves left.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> You lose the final or somethin?


Yeah. We had them at one stage 8-100 or so. They somehow recovered to get to 210 all out. We just fucked up hard with our batting and got bowled out for 96. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

No jailbait=No fun


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No jailbait means my asshole remains at its original size :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is it Soccer season again?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Oooooook then.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm doing good Kylie, a bit tired due to all this homework I have.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nah, Rugby.

That sucks Nick 

But still, losing finals is something you should be accustomed to


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> What is it Soccer season again?


Yes, it is football season now. My cricket season just finished


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> That sucks Nick
> 
> But still, losing finals is something you should be accustomed to


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I best be going since I have school tomorrow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Great Soccer Talk.

Derek, I think we need to ban Gin and Cato-Forum B!tch for not adding us to WF Wrestlemania. This is a miscarriage of justice.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> But still, losing finals is something you should be accustomed to


Not making the finals is something the Tigers should be accustomed to


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Derek, I think we need to ban Gin and Cato-Forum B!tch for not adding us to WF Wrestlemania. This is a miscarriage of justice.


We need to invade their show and give it a good dose of STIFFNESS~!!! AND HEAD DROPS~!!!!!


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bedding it. Later.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You guys should go and interrupt the main event . Leading to a double dq and no winner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> We need to invade their show and give it a good dose of STIFFNESS~!!! AND HEAD DROPS~!!!!!


I kinda told them to fuck off and said we're taking our act to the place which really matters; Budokan Hall.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Better now. Was very disappointed yesterday and got pretty drunk which of course led to me feeling shit this morning
> 
> We play later tonight sweety


Awww you lost your final? 

Well I would watch the game, but lord knows I'll feel sick watching Manly play.  I might watch the replay of Storm's win though. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Then you'd cry
> 
> Nah, they lose to them tonight. 30-26 IMO


No I'd cry if the black tights and cape turned into Robin's bright green and yellow costume. 

Keep me updated then. 



the king of kings said:


> I'm doing good Kylie, a bit tired due to all this homework I have.


I can understand mate, but you'll feel better once it's all done. 



Susan Dealer said:


> I best be going since I have school tomorrow.


See ya mate. 



Josh said:


> Not making the finals is something the Tigers should be accustomed to


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I kinda told them to fuck off and said we're taking our act to the place which really matters; Budokan Hall.


Damn right.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Damn right.


You can have my place if you want. I have no fucking idea why they put me in that battle royale. I've never even made a rant and make minimal contributions to them tbh. No idea how I got 3 votes :/

Hello to all btw


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Awww you lost your final?
> 
> Well I would watch the game, but lord knows I'll feel sick watching Manly play.  I might watch the replay of Storm's win though.


Yeah.

I may watch a replay of the round 1 match between the almighty Cats vs the lowly Hawks just to see you guys get dominated again :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy's an Aushole.

Right Copta?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Josh said:


> Not making the finals is something the Tigers should be accustomed to


Not winning the premiership in 43 years is something the Sharks should be accustomed to










Try winning it sometime 



Aussie said:


> Awww you lost your final?
> 
> Well I would watch the game, but lord knows I'll feel sick watching Manly play.  I might watch the replay of Storm's win though.
> 
> ...


Just like Manly's losing tonight

:lmao yeah, Manly are quite sickening, and so are their fans.

If I am Robin...surely you'd be Batman :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What did all you hoes take after school in uni ?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Just like Manly's losing tonight
> 
> :lmao yeah, Manly are quite sickening, and so are their fans.



Piss off idiot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Soccer talk, Derek is away, not enough innuendo going on between myself and Aussie so i'm gonna go I think.

But I marked for SUPERBRAWL!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not away, I'm just pre-occupied.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Sticksy's an Aushole.
> 
> Right Copta?


Of course. 



Invincible said:


> What did all you hoes take after school in uni ?


Bachelor of Forum Arts.
Major: Gimmick Posting
Electives: Spamming, Sucking up, Credibility killing and GFXing.

I'm going on to write a thesis on LoserVirgins! and their role in society.

Truth: atm, I'm doing a bridging course, and I start a Bachelor of Arts course in second semester. I'm thinking my major will be in politics. Perhaps sometime down the track, I'll think about doing Law.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Soccer talk? Fucking hell McQueen. This is rugby league. Completely different you ignorant fuck :argh:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen. I love you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Suffering a rancid AMPutation. ^^



Sticksy said:


> Soccer talk? Fucking hell McQueen. This is rugby league. Completely different you ignorant fuck :argh:


It's a bit like calling TNA, jap wrestling tbh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy. I love you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Piss off idiot


:lmao



McQueen said:


> Soccer talk, Derek is away, not enough innuendo going on between myself and Aussie so i'm gonna go I think.
> 
> But I marked for SUPERBRAWL!


Rugby league, not soccer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Bachelor of Forum Arts.
> Major: Gimmick Posting
> Electives: Spamming, Sucking up, Credibility killing and GFXing.
> 
> ...


First one seems more interesting.

I'm probably heading to law college, or maybe public ad. depending on whatever.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jeremy. I hate you.

:side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick. I love you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jimmy. I love you.


<3 you too.



Invincible said:


> First one seems more interesting.
> 
> I'm probably heading to law college, or maybe public ad. depending on whatever.


Indeed. Wish they offered it..I'd pass with HD's 

What sort of area of law are you looking at? 



Sticksy said:


> Jeremy. I hate you.
> 
> :side:


Hate is the new love.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> You can have my place if you want. I have no fucking idea why they put me in that battle royale. I've never even made a rant and make minimal contributions to them tbh. No idea how I got 3 votes :/
> 
> Hello to all btw


Someone must think you deserve winning. 

Hi Jimmy. 



Sticksy said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I may watch a replay of the round 1 match between the almighty Cats vs the lowly Hawks just to see you guys get dominated again :side:


We didn't get dominated. it was only 8 points to a severely undermanned side. If Geelong were any decent they would have kicked straight and buried us. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Just like Manly's losing tonight
> 
> :lmao yeah, Manly are quite sickening, and so are their fans.
> 
> If I am Robin...surely you'd be Batman :side:


Well tell me if it happens and I'll find the replay to laugh at. 

I'd be Batgirl my dear Ben. 



McQueen said:


> Soccer talk, Derek is away, not enough innuendo going on between myself and Aussie so i'm gonna go I think.
> 
> But I marked for SUPERBRAWL!


Damnit I was waiting for the innuendo from you but you were too busy giving all your attention to Derek.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Kylie. I love you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh well, time for me to head off, gonna sink a few at the unibar before I get the bus home and watch Penrith win. I may be back on tomorrow, but I highly doubt it 

<3 to all


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed. Wish they offered it..I'd pass with HD's
> 
> What sort of area of law are you looking at?


Dunno, still ways to. Couple more months to think it through


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nick. I love you.


forever and always :side:



Aussie said:


> We didn't get dominated. it was only 8 points to a severely undermanned side. If Geelong were any decent they would have kicked straight and buried us.


Liar.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ben. I love you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Dunno, still ways to. Couple more months to think it through


(Y)



Aussie said:


> Someone must think you deserve winning.
> Hi Jimmy.


Don't know why the hell they'd think that 

Hi Sexy Gorgeous Kylie  

(and the strikeouts aren't that I don't think you're sexy or gorgeous, but the word 'Kylie' just sums them up as a given, tbh)

Truth: AMP, are you high?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not winning the premiership in 43 years is something the Sharks should be accustomed to. Try winning it sometime


I knew that was coming, but it was worth it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Jenn, I love you.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, pretend that i'm a 16 year old American chick living in Indonesia AND MAKE MY FUCKING BANNER :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Josh. I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I love lamp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek. I love you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy, pretend that i'm a 16 year old American chick living in Indonesia AND MAKE MY FUCKING BANNER :side:


bad, bad, bad mental images.
bad, bad, bad, bad mental images.
bad, bad, bad, bad, bad mental images. 

:/

HEART first. BiATHELETECHIK second.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Invincible. I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching ROH's second show on HDNet.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Invincible. I love you.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching ROH's second show on HDNet.


Any good?

The first one was supposedly decent...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Any good?
> 
> The first one was supposedly decent...


I liked the first one, and I just started watching the second one.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kylie. I love you.


Love you too dear. 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Oh well, time for me to head off, gonna sink a few at the unibar before I get the bus home and watch Penrith win. I may be back on tomorrow, but I highly doubt it
> 
> <3 to all


You will be back tomorrow so I can annoy the hell out of you. 

<3



Sticksy said:


> Liar.


Shush Nick, I don't lie about my team. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Don't know why the hell they'd think that
> 
> Hi Sexy Gorgeous Kylie
> 
> ...


They see something you don't then. 

But I'm not. At all. :$

He's just got a lot of love to give. 



Invincible said:


>


Awwww that's so cute.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

derek how the fucks it going


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I will not shush Kylie


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW. I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> derek how the fucks it going


Fantastic. You?

wow, this first match is pretty terrible so far.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> They see something you don't then.
> 
> But I'm not. At all. :$
> 
> He's just got a lot of love to give.


Obviously 

Yes you are. Everyone tell Kylie how awesome she is. 

That's true. Lori's a lucky gal.

How's work going, btw?



Sticksy said:


> I will not shush Kylie


Watch this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbpMNyxDwdg

Fucking excellence.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> WCW. I love you.


Half the forum thinks I'm....I'm not gonna make that joke.

Not bad Derek, studying for a statistics test unfortunately.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I know i'm late but at least the Sharks arn't the Chicago cubs. Havn't won the World series in 101 years. Havn't made the world series in over 60.

Or on a more personal level at leas they arn't the the Sacramento Kings, Havn't won in 54 years. last time they got anywhere close we got royally assfucked by the refs in the worst officiated game in any sport ever, but i'm not bitter at all.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings. I love you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- this new announcer that HDNET forced ROH to use is god awful. He actually sounds worse in this show than he did in the first episode. You can tell he's never watched wrestling in his life.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome and gorgeous are two different things.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Watch this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbpMNyxDwdg
> 
> Fucking excellence.


Awesome.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I love all of you. Beat that. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Invincible said:


> Awesome and gorgeous are two different things.


She's awesomely sexy, and epicly gorgeous. 



Sticksy said:


> Awesome.


Indeed. Second past is fucking hilarious, I just finished watching the third.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> the king of kings. I love you.


My love for you has no limits.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

TKO. I love you.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> TKO. I love you.


I second this notion of infatuation.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I should ban AMP for gimmick posting.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> I will not shush Kylie


You will once Manly lose tonight.  What's their record this year?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Obviously
> 
> Yes you are. Everyone tell Kylie how awesome she is.
> 
> ...




No I'm not. No need to have everyone feed me lies. 

I agree. 

Tiring. I'm still here past 5. Just need to get through a few more files and then I'm heading home. How was uni?



AMPLine4Life said:


> the king of kings. I love you.


More love here please, I'm greedy. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

jbloser. I love you.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you said you loved nick yet.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

<3 you too AMP. Even if that's your apparent gimmick.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed. Second past is fucking hilarious, I just finished watching the third.


I was halfway through the first. Decided that i should watch it later 



Derek said:


> I should ban AMP for gimmick posting.


haha, do it :side:



Aussie said:


> You will once Manly lose tonight.  What's their record this year?


 1-2 after tonight. What's the Hawks'? 100% loss rate? :side:



the king of kings said:


> Have you said you loved nick yet.


Yes


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> More love here please, I'm greedy. :$


I'm more then willing to share some of my love with you, only if you do the same in return.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It's not a gimmick. I just love everyone. Something wrong with that? 

Try to show your appreciation for people by telling them you love them and get accused of gimmick person.

Seems like half this forum thinks I'm a joke.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Nothing wrong with love. Nothing wrong at all.

My apologies.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sowwy.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Do you love easter?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> I should ban AMP for gimmick posting.


I'm surprised I was never banned for it tbh.



Aussie said:


> No I'm not. No need to have everyone feed me lies.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Tiring. I'm still here past 5. Just need to get through a few more files and then I'm heading home. How was uni?


It's not a lie. This is TELL THE TRUTH~! 

That's sucky, Kylie 

Uni was..well...put it this way:

You know you're in trouble when you have to correct your lecturer on some of the details she was lecturing on.

And I got a test back that I did last week (another HD ) with the highest mark in the course, so I was pretty stoked with that. 



Sticksy said:


> I was halfway through the first. Decided that i should watch it later


Smart move. It's a long un'

Fucking awesomeness though. Boris is a legend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I think Easter is a JOYOUS time where the JOY shall return.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

All you need is love, love ,love. Love is all you need.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Coptaaaaa. Long time no talk. Sup?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Invincible said:


> Awesome and gorgeous are two different things.


Of which I am neither. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> She's awesomely sexy, and epicly gorgeous.


I'm really not. 



Derek said:


> I should ban AMP for gimmick posting.


That's cold. 



Sticksy said:


> 1-2 after tonight. What's the Hawks'? 100% loss rate? :side:


But at the moment, it's two straight losses right? Seems a bad record compared to my Hawks.  And don't worry the Hawks will be 1-1 after they hand a spanking to the Swans this weekend. 



the king of kings said:


> I'm ore then willing to share some of my love with you, only if you do the same in return:lickslips:


Maybe... 



AMPLine4Life said:


> It's not a gimmick. I just love everyone. Something wrong with that?
> 
> Try to show your appreciation for people by telling them you love them and get accused of gimmick person.
> 
> Seems like half this forum thinks I'm a joke.


 I don't believe people think of you as a joke dear.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Josh. I love you.

Off to do homework, bye.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jbloser said:


> Coptaaaaa. Long time no talk. Sup?


Not much, mate. Just relaxing atm.
How are you? Up to anything awesome? 



Aussie said:


> I'm really not.


Jim: "Kylie"
*Kylie turns*
Jim: Shush.
:kiss:

Jim: I'm right. You're wrong. Get your sexy ass into the KRV and go home. 
Kylie: :$



the king of kings said:


> All you need is love, love ,love. Love is all you need.


I watched love actually the other night and that was on it. I laffed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Maybe...


It's either yes or no, no maybe's.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not much, mate. Just relaxing atm.
> How are you? Up to anything awesome?


Sounds like my life. 

I'm fine. I haven't been up to anything awesome but I'm glad my Spring Break starts in 5 (well 4 days as long as I'm not doing anything in school on Friday; taking the day off if necessary) and just waiting to go to Houston for 'Mania and stuff. 

Barring that I've just been living through stupid research papers and ridiculous assignments.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm currently in the middle of some Biology HW.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Biology sucks tbqh. Well, if you had the teacher I had last year.

Which is the _*truth.*_


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jbloser said:


> Sounds like my life.
> 
> I'm fine. I haven't been up to anything awesome but I'm glad my Spring Break starts in 5 (well 4 days as long as I'm not doing anything in school on Friday; taking the day off if necessary) and just waiting to go to Houston for 'Mania and stuff.
> 
> Barring that I've just been living through stupid research papers and ridiculous assignments.


Sounds sweet. 
Work sucks tbh. 
Mania would be awesome tho. Got some good seats?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Is your teacher as boring as mine.

Edit- I would give up anything except for family and friends for good mania tickets.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sounds sweet.
> Work sucks tbh.
> Mania would be awesome tho. Got some good seats?


My seats, in a word, are awesomesauce. Section 127 which is pretty much dead center.

And my teacher wasn't necessarily boring, she was just a bitch who treated us like we were in college when we were High School Sophomores.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Is your teacher as boring as mine.
> 
> Edit- I would give up anything except for family and friends for good mania tickets.


They're the first people I'd give up for a 'Mania ringside ticket. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jbloser said:


> My seats, in a word, are awesomesauce. Section 127 which is pretty much dead center.
> 
> And my teacher wasn't necessarily boring, she was just a bitch who treated us like we were in college when we were High School Sophomores.


Ahh..Fantastic. Hope you have an awesome time.

I know that feeling. Fucking teachers.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks and I pretty much will. I have great seats all weekend to all the events (Hall of Fame and Raw the following night included).

I'm willing to bet I won't be able to talk after Monday night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

going to take a shower then do some math HW. see you guys tommorow.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

jbloser said:


> Thanks and I pretty much will. I have great seats all weekend to all the events (Hall of Fame and Raw the following night included).
> 
> I'm willing to bet I won't be able to talk after Monday night.


Lucky bastard. That srsly sounds awesome. 
What's the deal with the HoF? Do you just sit towards the back in semi-formal dress?



the king of kings said:


> going to take a shower then do some math HW. see you guys tommorow.


Cya mate.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Hai.  *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Biology is a pretty easy subject



Aussie said:


> Of which I am neither.


I'll have to take your word for it. Self-detrimental perhaps ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Hai.  *


G'day Lexie 

How's it going? You bunk off school again?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Definitely.  

Btw Jim, was there a reply? *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Definitely.
> 
> Btw Jim, was there a reply? *


How do you expect to get anywhere if you keep skipping school :sad:

Yeah, Switch wrote back this morning. Only admins can do it.
Sorry.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You ain't seen nothin yet. B-, b-, b-, baby, you just ain't seen na-, na-, nothin yet. Here's somethin' that you're never gonna forget. B-, b-, b-, baby, you just ain't seen na-, na-, nothin yet

reply to what


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> going to take a shower then do some math HW. see you guys tommorow.


I haven't done Maths homework in like 3 years. :hb:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Josh said:


> You ain't seen nothin yet. B-, b-, b-, baby, you just ain't seen na-, na-, nothin yet. Here's somethin' that you're never gonna forget. B-, b-, b-, baby, you just ain't seen na-, na-, nothin yet


Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Jim: "Kylie"
> *Kylie turns*
> Jim: Shush.
> :kiss:
> ...


Awwwww  <3

I'm right though. :$



the king of kings said:


> It's either yes or no, no maybe's.


You'll get a maybe because I said so. 



Invincible said:


> I'll have to take your word for it. Self-detrimental perhaps ?


No nothing like that. :$


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been needing to pee for like 20 minutes but never seem to just go. I don't get it. I always do it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> You'll get a maybe because I said so.


Why don't I just give you my love and we will see where that's gets us?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sounds good to me. 



Evolution said:


> I've been needing to pee for like 20 minutes but never seem to just go. I don't get it. I always do it.


That was....um......fascinating. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

When you were here before. Couldn't look you in the eye. You're just like an angel...Your skin makes me cry...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's alright. My bladder is relieved now.

I also was watching Top Gear.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Evolution said:


> It's alright. My bladder is relieved now.
> 
> I also was watching Top Gear.


Top Gear automatically makes you awesome.
What episode was it?

Truth: Boris Johnson as PM, Jeremy Clarkson as Transport minister and James May as Minister for culture would make Britain the best place in the world. Infact, I'd defect.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You float like a feather in a beautiful world. I wish I was special, so f'n special.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Top Gear automatically makes you awesome.
> What episode was it?
> 
> Truth: Boris Johnson as PM, Jeremy Clarkson as Transport minister and James May as Minister for culture would make Britain the best place in the world. Infact, I'd defect.


Just an older one on SBS. They had a shootout between TVR and Noble, Clarkson reviewed the uber-expensive VW I can't remember what it's called and May drove a V16 Cadillac.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahh..pity. Wish they'd bring out a new series 
We'll have to put up with that piece of shit Top Gear Australia soon :/


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: I'm fucking annoyed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Elaborate...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd rather not


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I have tickets to the taping of the new Aussie series. I'm actually pretty psyched.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'd rather not


Then why say that you're annoyed, tbh.



Evolution said:


> I have tickets to the taping of the new Aussie series. I'm actually pretty psyched.


(Y) Sounds awesome.

Truth: My mum and I were thinking about trying to get tickets for my dad and I to go over to the UK to watch them in the studio, but there are a few drawbacks with that...

1. The waiting list is 3-4 YEARS!
and 2. They need a 50:50 split ratio of Men to Women (so it would mean that my mum and one of my sisters/friends/relatives would have to come as well and that makes it a little bit more hexxy...)


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Evolution said:


> It's alright. My bladder is relieved now.
> 
> I also was watching Top Gear.


Top Gear is awesome. The new series starts at my birthday. 

Wait, you have to wait up to four years to get studio tickets for Top Gear? Oh My!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

English made.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evolution said:


> It's alright. My bladder is relieved now.
> 
> I also was watching Top Gear.


Well that's a relief. 



Evolution said:


> Just an older one on SBS. They had a shootout between TVR and Noble, Clarkson reviewed the uber-expensive VW I can't remember what it's called and May drove a V16 Cadillac.


That Cadillac was incredible. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Ahh..pity. Wish they'd bring out a new series
> We'll have to put up with that piece of shit Top Gear Australia soon :/


Ugh don't remind me. I'm not looking forward to it.



Sticksy said:


> Truth: I'm fucking annoyed


What was the score my dear? 12-10 to Penrith right? 

So that's the reigning premiers at 0-3 now am I correct?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Piss off Kylie, i don't want to hear it


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Nick, who won the Pro20 between Australia/South Africa? :side:/:lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

de Villiers went without scoring


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Nick, who won the Pro20 between Australia/South Africa? :side:/:lmao


I couldn't care less tbfh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Boris Johnson as PM, Jeremy Clarkson as Transport minister and James May as Minister for culture would make Britain the best place in the world. Infact, I'd defect.


It already is :side:

Btw, there was actually a massive petition over here to get Clarkson as the PM. The government even made an official response;






edit: hey everyone


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

England sucks, and I'm English.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Seb said:


> It already is :side:
> 
> Btw, there was actually a massive petition over here to get Clarkson as the PM. The government even made an official response;
> 
> ...


Credit Crunch affected person says what? 

I heard about the petition, and Clarkson downplaying it saying that he changes his mind all the time and would make a "rubbish" PM, but that video is decent. 

Truth: "On tonight's agenda, We disrupt some buses on the M5, David Cameron is the Loser-in-the-reasonably-highprofile-portfolio, and the stig drives the corpse of Margaret Thatcher around our track the lower house."

Come on. That would be an awesome session in parliament. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Piss off Kylie, i don't want to hear it


Awww poor baby. 

Never mind dear, maybe next week. 



Alcoholic said:


> Childrens.


Hi Tony! 

EDIT - Hey Jimmy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Kylie  (and anyone else that may be lurking)
How's it going?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Awww poor baby.
> 
> Never mind dear, maybe next week.
> 
> ...


Kyliebabes! How are ya?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stop being an aushole Sticksy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Stop being an aushole Sticksy.


No u ..


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol Aushole.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not Australian fool!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but you wish you were.

and look, if it isn't my favourite ****ish Scot, sup Andy?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

What is Jimmy's obsession with that laughable excuse for a mayor, Boris Johnson?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Andy refers to his penis as the "Scot Rocket".

Being an american has its advantages like laughing at super patriotic douchebags like Toby Keith.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hi Kylie  (and anyone else that may be lurking)
> How's it going?


Hi Jimmy.  I'm fine thanks, how about you?



Alcoholic said:


> Kyliebabes! How are ya?


I'm fine thank you dear, how are you?



McQueen said:


> Stop being an aushole Sticksy.


TWIN!!  <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kylie I think we need to take time to examine to complete meanings of the term Aushole.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Timing's pretty bad, unfortunately. Gotta get back to work .

Kinda pointless showing up for 5 minutes, but hey, that's how I roll nig... peeps.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Going to get some sleep  Later fools


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck You Nick.

Cya later.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Have you heard Sounds of The Universe yet McQueen?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Anime is so shit now. Im watching Demon City and its fucking ace.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Kylie I think we need to take time to examine to complete meanings of the term Aushole.


You know I'm always willing to help you out Eric. 



Andy3000 said:


> Timing's pretty bad, unfortunately. Gotta get back to work .
> 
> Kinda pointless showing up for 5 minutes, but hey, that's how I roll nig... peeps.


Awww you're leaving? But I didn't say hi. 



Sticksy said:


> Going to get some sleep  Later fools


Goodnight Nick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is Demon City the one with the guy with the magical wooden sword and he can't stop thinking about screwing the female lead?

No Rez, I have not.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

booned said:


> Anime is so shit now. Im watching Demon City and its fucking ace.


I disagree, there's still some good stuff but finding it can be difficult as there's a lot of uninteresting stuff to wade through. I'm not watching any atm but I'm totally looking forward to the new seasons of Fullmetal Alchemist and Black Lagoon.



McQueen said:


> No Rez, I have not.


You should. It's like Exciter, only better. Get's better after every listen.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Yea. I watched it when I was younger and thought it was awesomesauce. It still is. 

Anime is so crap now. I find it to be too westernised.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I love that cat booned. :lmao


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Owlcat is watching you wank.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Here kitty kitty kitty!

Reminds me of a story from the Motley Crue book.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

booned said:


> Yea. I watched it when I was younger and thought it was awesomesauce. It still is.
> 
> Anime is so crap now. I find it to be too westernised.


Western culture has always had a degree of influence on Japanese culture. I think its unfair to dismiss it on that basis.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Mqueen, Im more impressed that I won tickets to see Michael Jackson by paying a penny over the max bid.

Rez, You are right to a degree, thats what makes Anime so great, is that there is a mix of culture. I just find that now, its more catered to a western audience, instead of asians.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Samurai were really invented in Ohio. The Japanese don't want you to know that since its there thing.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...stealthcatt tbh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEj0Cz1wm9Q


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

booned said:


> Rez, You are right to a degree, thats what makes Anime so great, is that there is a mix of culture. I just find that now, its more catered to a western audience, instead of asians.


Fair enough. Should you ever be interested in some good modern titles though, I'd be more than willing to give you some recommendations.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

If anyone can get a hold of it, watch a film called 'Ninja: In the Killing Fields'. It is the best martial arts film ever.



Rez said:


> Fair enough. Should you ever be interested in some good modern titles though, I'd be more than willing to give you some recommendations.


Go ahead. I was a big fan of the Crying Freeman movies, as well as the Battle Angel Elita(sp?) films.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bloodsport two says otherwise.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Trust me, Ninja: In the Killing Fields will change your mind McQueen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never even seen Bloodsport two.

Gonna go watch some rasslin and take a nap. Stay sexy kids.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Cya McQueen


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

bye ya poof


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

wassup Piper...PEPPER!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

booned said:


> Go ahead. I was a big fan of the Crying Freeman movies, as well as the Battle Angel Elita(sp?) films.


Gankutsou - A Count of Monte Cristo adaptation based in the future. 

Monster - A Japanese brain surgeon in Germany gets framed for a crime he did not commit as the result of saving someone's life. 

Fullmetal Alchemist - Two state alchemists go in search of the Philosopher's Stone to recover their bodies after an alchemy experiment gone wrong.

Black Lagoon - Revolves around a band of Mercenaries on an island where crime is rampant.

Samurai 7 - A band of samurai protect a village against merchants and bandits that have oppressing them.

Death Note - A boy plays God after discovering a notebook that has the ability to kill anyone who's name's written on it.

There are quite a few others I'd recommend but these are my favourites


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Here kitty kitty kitty!


Meow.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Rez said:


> Gankutsou - A Count of Monte Cristo adaptation based in the future.
> 
> Monster - A Japanese brain surgeon in Germany gets framed for a crime he did not commit as the result of saving someone's life.
> 
> ...


The first 2 sound the most interesting out of that bunch. I'll defo check them out.

I went off Anime after I watched an attrocious movie (I cant remember the name) with tentacle rape and lots of other wierd shit.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

booned said:


> The first 2 sound the most interesting out of that bunch. I'll defo check them out.
> 
> I went off Anime after I watched an attrocious movie (I cant remember the name) with tentacle rape and lots of other wierd shit.


Yeah I tend to avoid anime with over the top violence and sex as the storylines are pretty weak (with the exception of Elfen Lied and there wasn't any rape as such).


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

My friend suggested I watch it after I said to him that Fist of the North Star is the most violent Anime I had seen. I cant remember the name of it though.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I've only seen the first Fist of the North Star movie. Elfen Lied was a lot more violent and was actually depressing (not just because of the violence). It also has one of my favourite opening themes ever.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive only seen the first one too. I never knew there was more that one actually.

My knowledge of anime is pretty limited to a few Manga adaptations really.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Mine was too until I arrived to this country a few years ago. It's a lot easier to gain access to it than it was in Pakistan.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I cant wait till my girlfriend goes to her parents in a few weeks. I means I have a chance to watch all the films I got for christmas without her asking me whats going on, or asking me to put dubbing on.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

lol the infamous dub. 

I'm outta here. I've got some journal articles to read :/


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

cya


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bye Rez. Work for me soon too


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

What do you do?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Geek squad. Best Buy for the win!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Someone please make a banner


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm gonna make push-ups for you, k?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Someone please make a banner


Bonjour mr peter piper picked peppers and run rocks rhymes...

can I use other pharrel pictures in your request, other than the ones provided?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Course you can, those were just ones i found and thought could be good, but go with whatever you like


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

righty ho, I'll have a crack at it later for ya


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Home sick


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Someone please make a banner


MEMEMEMEMEME

:sad: Feel better Switchy


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Home sick


You and me both, dude.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay greet me.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

!!!!!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Try again.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Certs said:


> :sad: Feel better Switchy


<3



jbloser said:


> You and me both, dude.


Thankfully spring is approaching all these viruses won't exist any longer.

KIF....:gun:


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What's that for?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

idk....


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Ah ights. 

Whats going on with you, man?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Certs, I listened to Burning Love by Elvis is in the car about 25 times during a massive tailback today. I thought you'd approve.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Everyone should approve of that Andy.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Killswitch said:


> Thankfully spring is approaching all these viruses won't exist any longer.


Agreed. But the bad thing is allergies are gonna start kicking in which are about as annoying as annoying can get.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

KeepItFresh said:


> Ah ights.
> 
> Whats going on with you, man?


Been working on trying to get a File Exchange website up, you?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone who DOESN'T approve of the King should have their head examined. By a non-professional, of course, so they can fuck up and permanently break something


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been on a kinda Elvis-Lionel Richie kick all day. My buddy's girlfriend made a CD for me that's almost entirely Elvis and Lionel and I had it playing on a loop since I was stuck in traffic for a stupidly long time earlier.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

The Rock Vs. Cena At WM26 will suck imo


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/file-exchange-requests/450077-charles-manson-request.html#post7058080

I lol'd


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I enjoyed using my mod powers in that thread.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

THE HEAD at Reading Festival, I'm so wet right now.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

are you talking about Radiohead, Machine Head, Motörhead or some other head?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He's talking about giving head, most likely.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

:lmao weird.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Or Dick Head


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

RADIOHEAD one of the best HEADS known to MAN.


wetritnow


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Motorhead is up there, but yeah.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

SCHOOL IS CLOSED~!~!

Today is a good day.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jeff Hardy RAPES his dog.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great. Now I've seen that pic in 2 forums.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

Mr. Harvey...WTF?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

It was probably stolen from the same forum.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Same Here Derek.

I saw it on here and on Wrestlecrap.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The hour's approaching to give it your best and you've got to reach your prime!

That's when you need to put yourself to the test and show us a passage of time!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Fine. Screw you guys. I'm gonna go twitter my feelings.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally about to eat two big macs as I finally watch SmackDown!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Spending most their lives
Livin in an Amish Paradise. 

That Jeff Hardy picture leaves me speechless. Enigma therapist.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Um... I've found a worse Jeff Pic:










Oh and Amish Paradise is pretty great.

and I need to look on my twitter, I only used it once.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Why not post a real pic though


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Craig, follow Headliner on twitter.

https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great, you had to post that pic too.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought he would at least return the favor and follow me too, but he doesn't care. That prick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs said:


> I thought he would at least return the favor and follow me too, but he doesn't care. That prick.


Headliner just wants to be loved but doesn't love others.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Craig, follow Headliner on twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/HeadlinerK


Will do.

Now if only any of of my real friends used Tiwtter...


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never even heard of Twitter until 3 minutes ago.

Truth: I think a cat pissed in my eye or something on Saturday, because I'm pretty sure it's about to fall out of its socket. I don't remember what happened, but I'm sticking with the cat theory. It burns and shows things in double.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

:lmao

I love Headliner.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

It's not fair, really. He views me as a joke. 

Must have been a cat Andy. I can't think of any other logical explanation.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Pretty sure she had a cat, so... yeah, gotta be.

Someone explain to me how this fancy Twitter thing works.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

You log on, figure it all out, decide it is a waste of Internet, and log off. 

Log on again one day to laugh at other people. That should cover it


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> Pretty sure she had a cat, so... yeah, gotta be.
> 
> Someone explain to me how this fancy Twitter thing works.


I hope she had a cat.

Twitter is like mini blogging. I dunno. I don't really get it either. But Taylor Swift uses it. And I further my stalking of her by checking it every hour to see what she's doing. So it's useful for that.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Twitter doesn't really interest me. Isn't it just a website devoted to the status function that's on Facebook anyway?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You're guilty on all charges dude.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I make way too much money.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope she had a cat.
> 
> Twitter is like mini blogging. I dunno. I don't really get it either. But Taylor Swift uses it. And I further my stalking of her by checking it every hour to see what she's doing. So it's useful for that.


Does she update every hour? Link plz


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Stop prostituting yourself, whore.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I hope she had a cat.


As soon as I posted that, I expected either you, Certs or Craig to post a similar reply.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Twitter is like mini blogging. I dunno. I don't really get it either. But Taylor Swift uses it. And I further my stalking of her by checking it every hour to see what she's doing. So it's useful for that.


Sounds like something I'd suck at. I can't use the internets, and I usually can't stalk people properly either. I'm pretty much destined to fail.

My eye burns.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> Twitter doesn't really interest me. Isn't it just a website devoted to the status function that's on Facebook anyway?


Or the currently saying bit on Bebo.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I know occasionally my eyes like to blur and I can't do anything about it. Never had them burn, though.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

ohey guys


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

By cat, I meant pussy, really.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's blurring too, Fresh. Just the left one. Other one's fine.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Certs you dirty dog.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Pretty sure my blur, because I haven't updated my eyeglass subscription in like 4 years.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I've yet to find a clean dog that wasn't forced to be.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I even managed to post a pet related sexual innuendo, like the post I was responding too.

<-<-<-<-<-<-<- = Awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy. Come to UFC 100 in Vegas with me and Monty plz.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG Vegas


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Andy. Come to UFC 100 in Vegas with me and Monty plz.


:fu:

...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs. You're invited as well.

Edit: Sorry brute 

Andy. Come to UFC 100 in Vegas with brute, Monty, and I.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Twitter rhymes with flitter.... *


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ehhhhhhh


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Certs. You're invited as well.
> 
> Edit: Sorry brute
> 
> Andy. Come to UFC 100 in Vegas with brute, Monty, and I.


:agree:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Andy. Come to UFC 100 in Vegas with me and Monty plz.


I'm probably gonna be in North America anyway in July, so I guess I could stop by for a day or 3.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> I'm probably gonna be in North America anyway in July, so I guess I could stop by for a day or 3.


I'd mark. And I got your alcohol and strippers paid for so you'll be saving money there.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd mark. And I got your alcohol and *strippers* paid for so you'll be saving money there.


Oh really.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd mark. And I got your alcohol and strippers paid for so you'll be saving money there.


Is one from Texas? Tell me one's from Texas. I want to nail a Texan chick before I die, and I'm rapidly running out of time at this rate.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> Is one from Texas? Tell me one's from Texas. I want to nail a Texan chick before I die, and I'm rapidly running out of time at this rate.


I will make sure a Texas stripper is working the night you're in town.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Lalala


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Switch. You're welcome to join us in Vegas as well.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

July 4th week could never happen for me, I am saddened to say. Sucks though, Vegas OWNS


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

The show is July 11th, tbs.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I will make sure a Texas stripper is working the night you're in town.


Awesome as shit.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Switch. You're welcome to join us in Vegas as well.


I would but if I told my parents I was meeting a few forum friends in Vegas, there response would be something like hell no you're being lied to and will find yourself dead when you arrive.

I'll defiantly party it up with you once I live on my own.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll be dead by then. Let me meet your parents; I can pretend to be a good influence better than most.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Plus I'm sure you guys wouldn't want to hang out with a 17 year old.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I assume that all of you are fans of the Throat Yogurt.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Throat Yogurt is a new one, but the best i've ever heard was "Gentleman's Relish" from T-C.

Sup? What am I missing now?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

The end of SmackDown! was hilarious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did HHH break into Randy's house and rape his wife yet?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Days where I can be a bum are always the good days.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

There saving that for Raw.

Shawn Michaels had a tribute for Taker. Afterwards, Michaels' music hits and he starts dancing. Then Taker comes up for under the ring scaring Michaels. Michaels gets away, but only wanted to distance so he could continue to dance. This feud is totally bangin'.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Days where I can be a bum are always the good days.


The very words I live by.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mondays and Tuesdays are my bum days.

And the HBK 'Angel promo' was just awesome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Every day are my bum days. I'm getting so damn lazy and IO sometimes just randomly fall asleep if its a day i'm not at work.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

At uni I pretty much bum around for all but about 5 hours a week. It's awesome.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm cold.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Just noticed that BBC2 will be showing Every episode of the Wire over the next 60 nights starting tonight.


I've been meaning to see what the fuss was about.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want Season 3 of Dexter and Season 4 of It's Always Sunny in Philly on DVD now please.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

One of my lecturers was telling us how great The Wire is, let me know if it's hype-worthy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BBC iPlayer is where it's at...


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> BBC iPlayer is where it's at...


I don't like watching stuff on a computer screen, so it looks like I'll be staying up late the next 60 days....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What time does it start, Craig?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

11.20

Then it's on at that time monday-thursday.

Fridays it's on at 12.05


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

May as well start watching it. So they're showing it from the very start? Awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah from the very start, all 60 episodes over the next 60 weeknights.

From reading the guide for new watchers in the Guardian today (Yes I read the Guardian) here's some tips:


1. Have Subtitles up for the first few episodes, the accents are a bit hard to get at first


2. Each Season is like a book, and as such they start off slow, showing characters, so don't just give up, persevere and you'll discover the best show on TV.

3. Enjoy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

can't wait.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't have a tv at home so I'll probably just download stuff by the series and watch them. I might start with Peep Show, been meaning to watch that from the start for a while.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Those wacky American Accents!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Peep show is free on 4oD. I've been living off it for a long time now.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Those wacky American Accents!


The thing is that over here in the UK we're acctually great with other accents, Unlike AMericans (I'm still pissed off that the original (and far superior) Life On Mars wasn't shown on Mainstream American TV because "No-one would understand the accent".


Acctually I can think of a grand total of one accent I know UK people have a problem with:

East-End GLaswegian.

Seriously trying to get an Englishman to watch Still Game (Imo, the greatest Comedy of the last 10 years) is hillarious

On mention of Still Game, Whilst working through the boxset I can't believe I forgot quite possibly my favourite line ever:







And on mention of Still Game, let's post a tribute to the best character from the show that spawned Still Game, Chewin' The Fat










IC said:


> I don't have a tv at home so I'll probably just download stuff by the series and watch them. I might start with Peep Show, been meaning to watch that from the start for a while.


I really need to watch Peep Show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

RAP..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RAPE.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

rape?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Totally


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

cool.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Banner request time!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

No, not really.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I just take my Louis rag out and wave it round in the air.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

That from a song?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

A google search suggests that is the case.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IC said:


> That from a song?


All my posts in this thread are. :shocked:


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

That wasn't :side:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

She wanna joy ride see how fast the car go, hot summer days, long Vegas nights, we bet it all, baby welcome to the fast life.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

EGame said:


> She wanna joy ride see how fast the car go, hot summer days, long Vegas nights, we bet it all, baby welcome to the fast life.


METALLICA!


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Did I miss the rape?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

RAPE.QUESTIONMARK.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that Cohen?

JAMES RAPE!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Some Aussie comedian apparently.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She looked really familiar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ blah blah 



McQueen said:


> Is that Cohen?
> 
> JAMES RAPE!


James Rape? :/ omy.



Rez said:


> Some Aussie comedian apparently.


Never heard of him tbh.

I know the song, but not the dude...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Why don't you try adding to the thread Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I do that enough as it is.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

_Putting people over since 2004._


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Try my banner request Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Santino made the opening part of Raw AWESOME.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- Santino made the opening part of Raw AWESOME.


What did he do?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello Kylie! How is the Aushole today? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> What did he do?


He danced around in a mankini. He wants to be involved in the Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal at Mania.

Truth- totally made a banner for Rez. Check it out.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ :lmao - Fantastic.



Aussie said:


> Hello gentlemen.


Hello Milady. 

How's work, Kylie? Not too busy?



McQueen said:


> Hello Kylie! How is the Aushole today? :side:


We don't associate with those types in here :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy is in here all the time though.

2 1/2 Men is a pretty funny show.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nothing Charlie Sheen has done since Hotshots Part Deux has been funny.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Sticksy is in here all the time though.
> 
> 2 1/2 Men is a pretty funny show.


Indeed

Was the 2 1/2 men bit a crack at Nicksy as well?
You, Me and him seem to lurk in here quite a bit...:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello everybody.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I knew you had it in you Derek!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Hello Kylie! How is the Aushole today? :side:


Hi Eric.  I haven't seen Nick today so I wouldn't know. How are you?



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Hello Milady.
> 
> How's work, Kylie? Not too busy?


Hello kind sir. 

Work is alright today, nothing special. Not incredibly busy which is good. Might grab some lunch a little later. 

How are you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Rez said:


> I knew you had it in you Derek!


I'm a very artistic person. And I can make lines using Paint.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Here!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Derek said:


> I'm a very artistic person. And I can make lines using Paint.


It's harder than it looks. Mastering paint is no simple feat.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm jealous of such a banner and offended Derek would not have a go at my request.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> Hello everybody.


Howdy 



Aussie said:


> Hello kind sir.
> 
> Work is alright today, nothing special. Not incredibly busy which is good. Might grab some lunch a little later.
> 
> How are you?


'



That's good, I guess :/

I'm alright. A little tired, but I'll live.
About to head off for uni...looooooong day awaits.



Derek said:


> I'm a very artistic person. And I can make lines using Paint.


It does look fantastic. You'll be giving Certs a run for his money.



Killswitch said:


> Here!


There!

:sad: - Just as I'm about to go out, Suh-which


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sorry switch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hi Eric.  I haven't seen Nick today so I wouldn't know. How are you?


I blame Jimmy for screwing up my set up for that gag.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Rez said:


> It's harder than it looks. Mastering paint is no simple feat.


I had some pretty good Paint.NET skills. I should whip a banner up and test them out.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

get money fuck bitches.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ negative publicity unwanted pregnancy.



McQueen said:


> I blame Jimmy for screwing up my set up for that gag.


I blame your material. 



Susan Dealer said:


> I had some pretty good Paint.NET skills. I should whip a banner up and test them out.


Solid work.

Truth: I haven't really used paint as a gfx program since about 5th grade


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek you're wrong. That show really is pretty funny.

Nick is definately the 1/2 man in our trio Jimmy.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> :sad: - Just as I'm about to go out, Suh-which


That's horrible!



Derek said:


> Sorry switch.


It's okay I know you will make it up on the rebound!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I GTS byeeeeeeee


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Derek you're wrong. That show really is pretty funny.
> 
> Nick is definately the 1/2 man in our trio Jimmy.


Indeed. I blame it on his soccer talk.
Obv. he'd get more over if he didn't crap on about chasing after balls.

Truth: Gone...

Ciao everyone


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cya Copta :sad:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Noo... Come back Jimmy Bob.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bye Robocopta.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Later Rez.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Not Rez too. So anyway, whats up with all of you.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a way to grow facial hair before the prom and I'm not even going! It's in two months! Any secrets?!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh yeah 24 fucking owned tonight.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- this guy just called the radio station i listen to and said that they should stop playing Metallica, and then said Morbid Angel was better.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

EGame said:


> get money fuck bitches.


WEEZY F BABY


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

AMP whats your twitter status?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

my twitter status will forever and always be: stalking Taylor Swift.

Headliner needs to update his twitter though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Headliner needs to say hello.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

My cavity is bothering me...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Headliner needs to say hello.


I'd put money on him never regularly posting in this thread again. A shame really.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

taylorswift13? Is that her? 

I agree with Amp.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

King of Kings, I was listening to 98.5 too. It was fucking hilarious to see Joe fucking Maumee, the most retarded DJ ever, manage to own that loser. Yeah it is Certs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Has he even updated it?

Hey don't diss Joe. But seriously that guy needs to listen to something like Creeping Death and then say that's not metal.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Funny she still has to put numbers in her twitter name. I wonder if she follows 'taylorswift' just to stalk


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Has he even updated it?
> 
> Hey don't diss Joe.


his last update was last night.

Edit: is there just a taylorswift on twitter? I thought she added the 13 because her birthday is December 13th. And yes. I knew that off the top of my head.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

UPDATE HEADLINER, DO IT ******

Joe Maumee admits to thousands of listeners (including, I would assume, his superiors) that he does drugs, drinks and drives, etc. That is stupid.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm sure Headliner is just itching to tell us when he issued warning points.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL Amp, I'm not sure.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Certs I take it you saw Watchmen?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Certs said:


> LOL Amp, I'm not sure.


I just checked and there is a taylorswift but that person only made one update and then I guess just gave up when the real Taylor Swift signed up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Susan Dealer said:


> UPDATE HEADLINER, DO IT ******
> 
> Joe Maumee admits to thousands of listeners (including, I would assume, his superiors) that he does drugs, drinks and drives, etc. That is stupid.


True, but i'd probably do the same(without the drinking and driving and drugs, don't do that) but I can understand your point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Would I lie in the Tell The Truth thread?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How much stuff do you know about Taylor Swift?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes I think so.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Pfft, fake bitches.

Yeah I saw it Eric, I loved the movie tbh. I didn't read the book though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why is there a big black thing on the right side of the picture.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> How much stuff do you know about Taylor Swift?


How much do you need to know...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> How much stuff do you know about Taylor Swift?


I'd say that I'll forget more than you'll ever know but that would be a lie because I'll never forget things about her.



McQueen said:


> Yes I think so.


I think the above statement proves you wrong.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Other then the fact she writes catchy songs and is hot, not much.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Seriously, I fuckin' became one with the elderly in the past hour.

Back/leg pain (prolly sciatica), sore teeth (wisdom, cavities) and that's kinda it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Took a nap? Sounds nice IMO.

Later people.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Peace McQueen.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hello again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello again Kylie.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

omg Kylie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello BD.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello BDFW, Aussie.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hows the TDL thingy going Kylie?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

TDL is pretty cool. So where is TDL IV?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- i'm out.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Cya. Hoep you win cover my ride or something nice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- the ending of Raw was actually pretty damn good. Made me excited for mania, tbh.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Has there been a bad Orton/HHH segment?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BDFW said:


> Hello


How are ya mate? 



AMPLine4Life said:


> omg Kylie.


Hi Jeremy!  How are you dear?



Susan Dealer said:


> Hello BDFW, Aussie.


Dealer, how are you? 



BDFW said:


> Hows the TDL thingy going Kylie?





Susan Dealer said:


> TDL is pretty cool. So where is TDL IV?


We're working on the card at the moment so we should have something soon.



the king of kings said:


> truth- i'm out.


See ya mate.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KeepItFresh said:


> Has there been a bad Orton/HHH segment?


I didn't care for that ending to Smackdown where Trips and Legacy brawled for like 8 minutes.

But I thought that to really sell that this feud is something really important that they needed to do something important on the last Raw before mania, and it was better than I expected.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

It was definitely well done. Hard not to mark when Vince shows up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm fine Kylie. Supwitchu?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, I was expecting just an all out brawl between Orton and HHH, but the McMahon's showing up was a nice touch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I thought that bringing out the McMahons was great because it brings the feud full circle.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you think they will do anything with the feud on SmackDown!?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No, at least I hope not. When Truebluefan, a guy who only shows up to let us know when something is going on with Vertical Scope, posts in the Raw Discussion thread saying it was the best ending to Raw in a long time, then that is a pretty good sign that it caan't be topped.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

He should have made a thread.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I didn't see RAW. Downloading ASAP, obviously.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Fine, I'm gone.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Later KIF


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm fine Kylie. Supwitchu?


Glad you're well. 

Not much happening. Working through some files but I'm bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kylie


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bedding it. Later.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

raw just started so I'm watching that.

I can't tell the difference between Kelly Kelly and Tiffany. 

I just got guitar hero Metallica it's a preety fun game.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lay a bitch out


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratusfied said:


> Hello Kylie


Hi Mike.  How is everything?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Kelly Kelly=Tiffany. Seriously, their both hot, blonde, probably stupid, and banged by Batista. No differences.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Hi Mike.  How is everything?


Pretty good. I wished i could go to sleep though, Ive been up since 3am. How are you doing?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

3 AM, ouch. You should just nod off IMO.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

After Working from 3:30am-Noon and drinking 3 Big cans of AMP. I cant sleep, ive tried


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That sucks. You tried reading War and Peace or something boring like that?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

AMP Energy Drink, ftw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Sup Amp?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Chillin. Listenin to TSwift. 

What's been goin on? Besides not sleeping of course.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Half the forum still think youre a joke amp?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

don't you ever fix yo lips, unless you 'bout to suck my dick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey people


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

WCW said:


> Half the forum still think youre a joke amp?


Probably


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. I could of sworn I asked you and WCW to get rid of that stupid twitter page last night. It's really not funny. Mess with someone else for a change.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You're drinking Amp? Is he salty? *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Wow. I could of sworn I asked you and WCW to get rid of that stupid twitter page last night. It's really not funny. Mess with someone else for a change.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lel..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


>


Of course. You play it off like you don't know what I'm talking about. 

And you guys got my picture up there? Where does it stop?


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Of course. You play it off like you don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> And you guys got my picture up there? Where does it stop?


ok...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm disappointed it's not you, K. Take it over and keep updating plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

This would have worked better if Headliner actually talked to us instead of ignored us for the past week.

It's already Headliner. I have a twitter as well. TAYLOR SWIFT STALKER.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

what is this twitter you guys speak of?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> what is this twitter you guys speak of?


You don't want to know. I didn't know until I was linked to some page of someone making fun of me with my picture on it.

And no disrespect, but I know you're a guy with low confidence. You don't want to get into it. Some asshole will probably make a page making fun of you also.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner. We have MSN. Lee Marshall and TAYLOR SWIFT STALKER in case you forgot. No need to air dirty laundry.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure that its exactly this reaction that they're after Headliner.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Headliner I've honestly IMed you 3-4 times privately and asked you if you were OK with the ribbing we give you and every time you've said yes. You know this is true. You need to quit bottling shit up and then exploding at random moments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nah. You never did. You guys just linked me to the page randomly.

Seriously. I don't mess with you guys. Hell, I've stopped posting in this thread a long time ago and never plan on being a regular again. Barely associate with people that much on this site. Find someone else to get your laughs from.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

12/3/2008 9:45:00 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K come on dude 
12/3/2008 9:45:09 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K do you want me to quit poking fun at you? 
12/3/2008 9:45:15 PM K C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER It's ok. 
12/3/2008 9:45:51 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K it clearly isnt though 
12/3/2008 9:45:58 PM K C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER It is. 
12/3/2008 9:46:22 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K then what's wrong? seriously 
12/3/2008 9:47:45 PM K C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER Nothing. 


what?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So anyway. Sup Nick?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WCW said:


> 12/3/2008 9:45:00 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K come on dude
> 12/3/2008 9:45:09 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K do you want me to quit poking fun at you?
> 12/3/2008 9:45:15 PM K C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER It's ok.
> 12/3/2008 9:45:51 PM C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER K it clearly isnt though
> ...


That was in December. That has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> So anyway. Sup Nick?


Not much. Couldn't be assed to do any work for uni so i'm wasting time on here. You?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If you just made your own twitter account, this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I never said it had anything to fucking do with this. I said I IM you every few months when it seems like you're getting annoyed and make sure you're ok and you ALWAYS say you're fine. Quit bottling shit up because this could have ended months ago if you hadn't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> Not much. Couldn't be assed to do any work for uni so i'm wasting time on here. You?


Just listening to TSwift.

Forever & Always just played on my iTunes and I thought of you, tbs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just listening to TSwift.
> 
> Forever & Always just played on my iTunes and I thought of you, tbs.


haha, nice.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stratusfied said:


> Pretty good. I wished i could go to sleep though, Ive been up since 3am. How are you doing?


Awww  Have you been working late? 

I’m not too bad thank you. Been very tired lately also. :$



Sticksy said:


> Ohey people


Hi Nick, how are you? 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Probably


For the record, I don’t think you’re a joke dear.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I misread your post. I thought you were talking about now. Not past time.

Still doesn't change anything.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hi Nick, how are you?


Not bad. Its been raining all day and i have to go to football training later which won't be much fun as i'll be fucking cold.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Truth - my PC is fixed 

Turns out it was the power cable, not the monitor cable


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

:sad: 

For shame


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you can cut off my tongue, i’m speechless, a defeatist
and I’m wasting away, to nothing at your feet


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao @ Manly. 0-3 :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Headliner. I realize what I have to do. 

I've got to, wake up and smell the break up, fix my heart, put on my make up, another mess i didnt plan, and ill bet you thought you beat me, wish you could only see that i got an "i heart ?" written on the back of my hand.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> :lmao @ Manly. 0-3 :lmao


Go fuck yourself


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Not bad. Its been raining all day and i have to go to football training later which won't be much fun as i'll be fucking cold.


Awwww.  At least with all the running you'll do you'll warm up.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Truth - my PC is fixed
> 
> Turns out it was the power cable, not the monitor cable


Hi Ben.  I'm so glad you're back. It's not as much fun picking on Manly's 0-3 record without you.  <3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Go fuck yourself


Such hostility :no:

One-man team anyone?

Edit ~ I'm glad I'm back too Kylie. Now I can deliver on that threat 

Anyway, library is closing, I'll be back on around..8-ish tonight


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sharks are 1-3 and have basically no star players anymore. good enough.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Such hostility :no:
> 
> One-man team anyone?


How do you guys do without Benji? Or Farah?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Edit ~ I'm glad I'm back too Kylie. Now I can deliver on that threat
> 
> Anyway, library is closing, I'll be back on around..8-ish tonight


And what threat would that be? 

See you later.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

We haven't had to face that yet 

And Josh, the Sharks are 1-2..although they'll lose to the Dogs this week.

Anyway, I'm out. (caught at gully)

^^ You know exactly what threat missy. A whip, myself, yourself...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh yeah I remember now.  Don't forget the paddle too...

I'm off too. Home time for me and I'm devastated that AMP no sold my post before. :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I no sold the post because I wasn't trying to upset Headliner.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm also out. Later people


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Any non-Aussies around?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No but i'm back so its just as good. right? :argh:


Sup IC, long time no talk


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Im here IC. Brits unite!

Sup Sticksy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not much, just watching a Scrubs dvd atm. Football training got cancelled, i'm happy


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Heh. Its much better to post in here when theres only a few people in it. Most of the time theres like 20 discussions going on, and your post gets ignored cause your all bone idle shits. trufax


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm not on as much lately as i used to so i'm not really around for many massive convos


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

O hai :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

home from training, kill me


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> No but i'm back so its just as good. right? :argh:
> 
> 
> Sup IC, long time no talk


Err...yeah...just as good...:side:

I'm not up to much man, just finished watching the latest ep of 24, it fucking owned.



booned said:


> Im here IC. Brits unite!
> 
> Sup Sticksy.


That's more like it! 

Sup man?



Josh said:


> home from training, kill me


From what I can see, your sig is a certified cure for wishing death upon yourself.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

that is true.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I wake up to no cable. WTF is this?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with those sentiments.
Edit: Both of them.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

sleepy sleepy sleepy


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

blah blah blah


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pumped for tomorrow night, but lonely on MSN


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Play.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Facebook version is better.

I live for speed-tetris.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Colin Fristle. God of Sex.
_"Just on the wrong continent, that's all"_


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, HEART banner now so you can get onto making mine


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy, HEART banner now so you can get onto making mine


Busy atm. :sad:

Research essay on Global Warming first :/


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

you suck jimmy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I agree with booned


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Me to.


----------



## SaMi. (Sep 22, 2005)

BROKEN IN HALF!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

<heart.u.all>


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone. Another bright sunshiny day here in California.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> Hello everyone. Another bright sunshiny day here in California.


....now here's sports with Sticksy

:side:

Sup Dealer?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Not much. Just like yesterday, I my female servant has some pancakes getting ready. Then I have to go off to work, and wish it was Friday instead of Tuesday.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Colin Fristle. God of Sex.
> _"Just on the wrong continent, that's all"_


Did you just quote... Love Actually?

FAGGOT!



Sup jimmy?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> Not much. Just like yesterday, I my female servant has some pancakes getting ready. Then I have to go off to work, and wish it was Friday instead of Tuesday.


Female Servant? awesome 

I know the feeling. Can we skip to the weekend plz?



IC said:


> Did you just quote... Love Actually?
> 
> FAGGOT!
> 
> ...


Farewell Failure. America watch out. Here comes Colin Fristle.
AND HE'S GOT A BIIIIG NOOOOOB!



It's a fucking quality movie :side:

Truth: Not much. Working on a lameass assignment atm. I swear I did this shit in year 7...but no matter, I'll just reap in the HD's again.

How's it going Alex?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not bad thanks mate, just lazing about tbh.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I've had those review assignments before. Last semester at college I just used something from The Debate League (which I wrote) and got an A-.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> Yeah I've had those review assignments before. Last semester at college I just used something from The Debate League (which I wrote) and got an A-.


haha. Awesome. 
I wish my essay was a speculative/opinionative piece and not a hunk of shit analytical essay. 4 pages of ranting on governments and scientists ftw rit? :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

4 sure. Analytical essays are boring, although they do serve more of a purpose than those write down your inner feelings kinds of essays.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> 4 sure. Analytical essays are boring, although they do serve more of a purpose than those write down your inner feelings kinds of essays.


Indeed. but I feel in the opinion!fluff mood.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

http://twitter.com/headlinerK
HEY HEADLINER I NOTICED YOU HAVEN'T UPDATED YOUR TWITTER IN A WHILE. DON'T PRETEND AMP AND WCW ARE DOING IT, I KNOW ITS YOU.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Fcukingj Twitter.

No-one I know in real life uses it.

I noyl signed up to read Jonothan ROss' rather insane tweets.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Drunk much? Also, cya everyone.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Nah, just my dysphraxia playing up.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Home sick again, and with that just in I'm going to fail school.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

School fails on its own.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

School really does fail.

and on mention of fail if I don't fucking getting some work done I'm failing my highers.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

HOOEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that I'm out of school, it was pretty fun.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

My school hated me, but it was admittedly fun, especially my last year when all I did was play basketball (I literally had two subjects for the entire year and spent the rest of the time in the gym).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My family moves around a lot so I've studied in over half a dozen schools.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> HOOEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


RED DWARF!

Fucking <3 you Pep. Awesome Show.
Easter Special coming soon


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Right on, sister.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> My school hated me, but it was admittedly fun, especially my last year when all I did was play basketball (I literally had two subjects for the entire year and spent the rest of the time in the gym).


Oh I loved PE.

Shame I had to stop doing any sports in second year thanks to this fucking Dodgy LEg.


I was doing wuite good at basketball.


The wonders of being 6'1" at 14.



EDIT: Ya know, I've never watched Red Dwarf.


Although it's unlikely to beat my favourite Space related comedy scene ever.


CHewin' The Fat: Star Trek, Abardonian Edition.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Right on, sister.


(Y)

Yeah...anyways, I just saw that and thought I should say how awesome it is/you are before fucking off to bed.

Nighty Night All or in the words of Arnold Judas Rimmer. "Toodlepipski"


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

School was fucking brilliant.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Craig said:


> Oh I loved PE.
> 
> Shame I had to stop doing any sports in second year thanks to this fucking Dodgy LEg.
> 
> ...


I couldn't even do PE as a subject in my last year since I got a Higher A the previous year (although the PE staff liked me so they let me hang around the gym all day), so I did some coaching shit that destroyed my fucking soul. The other subject I had was Religious Education, which I was always cool with, anyway. They wouldn't let me do advanced higher English because I was a degenerate. My school fucking SUCKED.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah School is pretty brilliant.

My teachers are awesome.

Let's just look at my Geordie Maths teacher's speech from today

"Now Over the Easter Holidays I don't want you working for the whole two weeks. Monday to Friday you work your fucking arses off. But at the weekend you go relax, get pished, get high, do something relaxing. But you better all fucking work during the week."



Oooh R.E. How I hate that class.

We were forced to watch a video on abortions from the 1970s which was.... graphic to say the least.


I'm doing Advanced HIgher English next year Andy.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Have to work today at 3:00PM...spare me.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like Bowling


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Interesting avy you have there sir


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm doing Pyschology, Sociology, ICT & History in 6th Form


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

FUCK that imo

If that were my schedule I'd be on my knees


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

In my 6th year I'm doing

Advanced Higher History
Advanced Higher English
Higher Computing
Higher Maths
Higher RMPS (Debating Moral Issues, looks good on CVs/Resumes)
and if possible Advanced Higher Modern Studies (The best class ever).


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:faint:


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

4 lessons in 5 days? Pretty bearable.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Uploading Jushin Liger vs. Owen Hart 91


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Des owns.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I make entirely too much money.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

You were HOOKED up Rez.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Trufax.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Killswitch said:


> You were HOOKED up Rez.


A rarity. Must be my lucky day.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC....

the Marley banner you made me truly does own. 

THANKS!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

No problem man, Bob Marley owns .


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Springsteen is better than Marley :side:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw Damien Marley live a few months ago, it was awesome.

IC, fancy having a go at making me a banner?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't he just have a go?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought so...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dreadlocks own.... except when white people do it.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ah, so you did. Sorry, hadn't checked. Thats awesome, cheers IC, credits on the way.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey everybody *


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

This dude in front of me at the CageRattle Most Wanted tour in Nashville last year had the greatest dreds I've ever seen in person:


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

They are pretty epic dreads to be fair.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Epic dreads indeed.


Hey Chris *


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey Sabrina

How are you?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Hey Sabrina
> 
> How are you?*


*Chris, I am dandy.  Thanks for asking. how are you?



Truth- I hate it when someone flames me in a rep but green reps me which makes me wonder if the insult was only a joke. 


lol*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Quick question: If a movie is "technically" shit, but is filled with so much mindless violence that it can't be anything less than entertaining, does that make it good, or still technically shit?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> Quick question: If a movie is "technically" shit, but is filled with so much mindless violence that it can't be anything less than entertaining, does that make it good, or still technically shit?


It makes it good..

It's insaenly good if any of these 5 are in it:

Segal
Van Damme
Schwarznegger
Stallone
Norris


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd say it can still be good, Snakes on a Plane was fucking hilarious when I first watched it, but it's still technically a fucking awful film.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> I'd say it can still be good, Snakes on a Plane was fucking hilarious when I first watched it, but it's still technically a fucking awful film.


The one thing that bugs me about that movie more than anything else.

The big fucking snake that fell out the lights.


It eats someone then dissapears until the final 5 minutes when it makes a hole in the plane.


Where the fuck did it go for that hour?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

It's Rambo (the newest one), btw. The way he manages to make someone explode into 3 million pieces by shooting them with a gatling gun from point blank range before removing several hundred limbs from their bodies with the same gatling gun pushes it into awesome territory, IMO.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> It's Rambo (the newest one), btw. The way he manages to make someone explode into 3 million pieces by shooting them with a gatling gun from point blank range before removing several hundred limbs from their bodies with the same gatling gun pushes it into awesome territory, IMO.


Nah it reached awesome territory at the throat rip scene.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Hated the new Rambo.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you also hate freedom and life?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Haven't seen it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't seen the latest Rambo movie. But reading the throat ripping and body exploding I gotta see it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I enjoyed the last Rambo movie. I liked the first and the last, didn't care for the two in between. I absolutely love First Blood. 

I fell in love with the book when I read it because it happens in Kentucky lol... the movie happens in Washington though... *I think**


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> Do you also hate freedom and life?


Just life, i enjoy freedom somewhat.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

'Sup bitches!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

My penis is what's 'sup


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds sexy.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds sexy.


Anything featuring me is....






:side:


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers for that craigy boi!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Craig. You should let me love you.

There's some shitty new MMA movie coming out titled FIGHTING. That's original.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Scorpion King II, IMO. King Randy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Randy Couture is in a movie called Big Stan and has the line, "can we still RAPE the RAPISTS?"


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Craig. You should let me love you.


You can happily love me anytime you want, just fly over to Scotland.


Ya know I still haven't saw Randy Couture "act", I don;t know if I want to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Or you could come to Vegas in July with Andy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I watched Oceans Thirteen today, and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna talk you all into doing something similar with me when I'm there.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

For UFC 100 on July 4th?

I would come but I'm busy July 4th.


BURNING AMERICAN FLAGS!!!


No but seriously I would come but I can't afford to right now


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> I watched Oceans Thirteen today, and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna talk you all into doing something similar with me when I'm there.


I'm down for this idea.



Craig said:


> For UFC 100 on July 4th?
> 
> I would come but I'm busy July 4th.
> 
> ...


It's on July 11th

I hear ya with the money thing though. Although I can help you save on alcohol and strippers while in Vegas.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I watched Oceans Thirteen today, and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna talk you all into doing something similar with me when I'm there.


Ocean's Thirteen..

I acctually really like that movie.....


11 is good, 13 is great, 12 is one of my least favourite films ever.


Oh and can I be Reuben if I come?

I just want to lie in bed.

I can't be bothered hijacking a casino using a helicopter.



EDIT: July 11th?


I'll be too busy getting drunk and having wild animal sex at T In The Park.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Here *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I was promised Fallon pics from said event. Don't be breakin promises.

Edit: Sup Seabs?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was promised Fallon pics from said event. Don't be breakin promises.


I thought you said a few weeks ago you "weren't bothered" about Fallon pics anymore?

Hey Seabs!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I was probably on pills.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

11 > 13 >>> 12 imo

Also, Craig... you're gonna have sex with wild animals at T in the Park?!?! Is that how festivals go down in Scotland?!

Edit: woah, thread moved a bit quickly there. Hey Seabs


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hey sexy (ies). Just chillin myself. You lot?

Shit, Alex! Been .... too long mate. How ya been?*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

IC said:


> 11 > 13 >>> 12 imo
> 
> Also, Craig... you're gonna have sex with wild animals at T in the Park?!?! Is that how festivals go down in Scotland?!


Yes, esspecially ones in the north, sheep are esspecially popular.

Buit really the group I'm going with (Roughly 50-ish people) have all agreed on a "What happens at Balado Stays at Balado" policy...

So I should have fun


the thing that killed Ocean's 12 for me was Julia Roberts playing someone playing Julia Roberts trying to talk to Bruce Willis playing himself.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Hey sexy (ies). Just chillin myself. You lot?
> 
> Shit, Alex! Been .... too long mate. How ya been?*


Great thanks, just detoxing a little bit after 10 weeks of nearly destroying myself followed by a week of completely destroying myself :$. How about yourself?



Craig said:


> Yes, esspecially ones in the north, sheep are esspecially popular.
> 
> Buit really the group I'm going with (Roughly 50-ish people) have all agreed on a "What happens at Balado Stays at Balado" policy...
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hold that as possibly the worst plot thread of all time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

IC said:


> Great thanks, just detoxing a little bit after 10 weeks of nearly destroying myself followed by a week of completely destroying myself :$. How about yourself?


*Not too shabby. Should crack down with some revision for exams during easter. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Is Vince in your sig about to THROW DOWN!?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Vince looked like a fucking beast last night. The guy is just amazing.*


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Vince says: Stand Back!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Not too shabby. Should crack down with some revision for exams during easter. *



Likewise, probably gonna give it a week or two tho.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

IC said:


> Likewise, probably gonna give it a week or two tho.


*I'll probably wait till after Mania and then give my myself a good six weeks or so till my first one starts.*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, Wrestlemania's this weekend isn't it, how's it looking?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

This weekend? Really?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not bad. It's WrestleMania though so it's always great. People will always moan though I guess.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It has Shawn Michaels Vs The Undertaker

and (If rumours are right) Santino Marella's funniest thing yet.

So yes it will be awesome.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I might just watch it casually with some mates, since I imagine they'll be stricter than usual with blocking streams.

That or I'll d/l the next day.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

May download it. The last event I saw was Royal Rumble which I thought was okay.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Santino Marella's involvement is going to suck.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

What's he been up to?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

He's taking part in the Diva's Battle Royal for Miss Wrestlemania. I don't even like diva wrestling and I thought this was a great idea until they turned into a Santino storyline.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Watching The Wire...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Santino is in the Battle Royale? Bet someone a couple million creds that he wins.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I swear the only reason I've never beaten a Pokemon game is because it gets so discouraging running into countless Pokemon that you don't need to battle or catch.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I got 99 Problems and a bitch ain't one.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Fair point. I still love the games tho.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

lol wrestling


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey people, sup?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Fuck Sears.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuck you.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

no u.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

GTFO.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Calm down.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Who me? I'm just busting balls.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

If you totally say so.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I love the T in Bubba if that makes any sense.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It doesn't.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

:crying:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh great.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

lulz...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

<3 u too KIF.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Got myself a dusty old record player for free and it sounds amazing.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Make a good mafia game.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I come on to see Susan in here...*backs away*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I'm #12 or something on the list.
EDIT: Oh you're cool sXe


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm #12 or something on the list.
> EDIT: Oh you're cool sXe


You only said that 'cause you looked at Staal's jersey in my sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the king of kings wwe switched ppvs so now the great american bash is going to be from arco arena on june 28th.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Wait. So GAB is before NOC? Also, is GAB sold out? I might pick up some tix.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Susan Dealer said:


> Wait. So GAB is before NOC? Also, is GAB sold out? I might pick up some tix.


Yes now it is. I have no idea if there sold out.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao yeah, I'm cool...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So are my tickets still good?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> So are my tickets still good?


I am sure they are I bought tickets too and I'm pissed because I was so happy to be going to see noc. 


fucking wwe. :frustrate :cuss:


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

^ They are still good.

I got tickets to the Great American Bash for Philly in July. But now it'll be Night Of Champions and yours will be the Bash.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's the same thing and prices.

Fucking WWE.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Just a filler PPV. If it wasn't in Sac, I probably wouldn't even watch it.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for making me feel better for the event I will go to now.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh well I'm going to go see metallica in December tickets go on sale this Saturday so I'm fine.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to see Metallica, but don't have the money right now.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna buy some in the back. I haven't seen Metallica in a long time.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: I can't fucking believe I stayed tuned into ECW all this time to see the Bella Twins wrestle in the main event.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

:lmao You're watching ECW. I just downloaded RAW an hour ago. And AIW, your avi is definitely over 9,000.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah quit ya jabbering, at least you guys get PPVs


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've watched about one episode of ECW in the last year.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Bella Twins in the main event. LMAO


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw Metallica in 2003 and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen. I'd definitely see them again if the cost wasn't too extreme.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

ECW has been consistently good the last few months. Tonight, it was not. Bellas = epic fail.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah I need to check out the ticket prices. Or win a contest.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

You are way too hopeful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

tickets were $52 for upper level.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Shit. Maybe I'll have to skip it then.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Heading out tonight, and it's pouring down rain


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to watch Seinfeld.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm still in bed. LazyCopta.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jimmy!!! Been like a week 

Supwitchu?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm gonna get crap records at a yard sale someday and spin them on this player like it's a turn-table.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, gone, baby kids.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm still in bed. LazyCopta.


You were in bed when we spoke this morning. Ya lazy fuck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

AMP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BEN~!

sup sexy?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much at all, just killing time before I head down for lunch and then onto the uni-bar for an awesome night out.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello AMP. Going to update your Headliner's twitter soon?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Not much at all, just killing time before I head down for lunch and then onto the uni-bar for an awesome night out.


Sounds like a good time. Enjoy.



Susan Dealer said:


> Hello AMP. Going to update your Headliner's twitter soon?


Nah. He get really upset over the whole thing so I apologized and I'm done with it.

Might make my own twitter though. twitter.com/TAYLORSWIFTSTALKER


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Awww. Don't cop out to that loser.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Jimmy!!! Been like a week
> 
> Supwitchu?


Shit f'n all atm.
Just relaxing...Might work on an assignment later. Well, I will work on it, but I'll see how long I can just leave it for...

Howboutu?



AMPLine4Life said:


> You were in bed when we spoke this morning. Ya lazy fuck.


And you were doing shit all when I last spoke to you about 10 hours ago as well


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

lazy fucker.

make me a banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Susan Dealer said:


> Awww. Don't cop out to that loser.


Meh. I like Headliner. I give him a lot of shit but he's still good people.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> And you were doing shit all when I last spoke to you about 10 hours ago as well


Yeah. But while you were sleeping I got a hair cut, went to lunch, watched UFC 91, and listened to the Dan Patrick Show.

I'd call that a productive day.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> lazy fucker.
> 
> make me a banner.


I already have 3 on the go :/
Not accepting anymore requests until I've done AMP and Nicksy's (in that order). 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Yeah. But while you were sleeping I got a hair cut, went to lunch, watched UFC 91, and listened to the Dan Patrick Show.
> 
> I'd call that a productive day.


My day has been far more productive :side:
I should probably get some food soon.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Sounds like a good time. Enjoy.


I plan to



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Shit f'n all atm.
> Just relaxing...Might work on an assignment later. Well, I will work on it, but I'll see how long I can just leave it for...
> 
> Howboutu?


Lol, assignments. I have none due for another 4 weeks 

Leave it for the night before like all good students :side:

Not much, busy finishing papers and now just relaxing for a week or two, hitting town tonight, gonna get blind, so much fun. So yeah..

Edit - mine before Nicky...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I listened to Taylor Swift songs. Important details right there. Makes the day seem far more productive.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Well, but that is a given. She is the hottest of those 4 by far.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

A day without Taylor is not really a day


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

White Horse just became the most played song on my iTunes. Monumental occasion.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I forgot to mention that I listened to Taylor Swift songs. Important details right there. Makes the day seem far more productive.


It's a given that you listen to at least 1 TS song per day, Jeremy.
It's as certain as the sun rising tbfh.



AMPLine4Life said:


> White Horse just became the most played song on my iTunes. Monumental occasion.


How many times played?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> How many times played?


Only 30. But that's almost a false number (as are all of my TSwift songs) because I'm well into the 100's on Lori's computer.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My groups musical performance is going to rock. Look up "Axis of Awesome" on YouTube, or 4 chords, and you'll see what we're basing our piece off.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Only 30. But that's almost a false number (as are all of my TSwift songs) because I'm well into the 100's on Lori's computer.


That's quite an achievement.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> My groups musical performance is going to rock. Look up "Axis of Awesome" on YouTube, or 4 chords, and you'll see what we're basing our piece off.


lol. They're not bad, tbh. The Election '07 rap they did was fantastic, if only for the bit right at the end when 'Costello' performs to the tune of Umbrella.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy. Are you out of bed and working on HEART yet?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jimmy. Are you out of bed and working on HEART yet?


Half a mark. I'm out of bed, but working on an assignment.
And I'm about to watch 'An Incovenient Truth'


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Inconvenient Truth? For shame Jimmy...for shame.

Anyway, I'm outta here. Catch all you kids tomorrow


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That was a good movie, although non-liberals will probably hate it. And the Gore propiganda randomly thrown in sucks. The rest is OK though. I'm just about to watch Scary Movie 4. Proceeding to laugh is quite alright.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'm out everyone. Have fun without me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Inconvenient Truth? For shame Jimmy...for shame.
> 
> Anyway, I'm outta here. Catch all you kids tomorrow


Ciao.



Susan Dealer said:


> That was a good movie, although non-liberals will probably hate it. And the Gore propiganda randomly thrown in sucks. The rest is OK though. I'm just about to watch Scary Movie 4. Proceeding to laugh is quite alright.


It gives a very conflicting message, but I need some stats and figures. Perhaps some quotes (if there are some decent ones).

Cya Dealer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't Gore not turn off his lights during the Earth Hour, I'm not condemning the guy for it, becuase I didn't either. But i'm also not one of the most prominant Global Warming people in the world.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I feel like Jackson, Mississippi


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MY NAME IS KKKIIIIIIDDDD,KID ROCK!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MY NAME IS KKKIIIIIIDDDD,KID ROCK!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

As long as you don't feel like Jackson, Michael you'll be fine.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The guy who played webster knows what Micheal felt like.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead thread.

Truth- had a shitty day. Involves a female. Not going to explain it, you can read about it in my blog. Link in the sig.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- I saw some scenes from the porn movie Pirates 2 since it was on the news for being shown at a Uni, I'd watch it even if it didn't have the sex. shit looked awesome, bad effects but awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I only watch porn for the special effects.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I watch porn for the camera work.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I watch for the plot.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

seems like a legit reason to me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, just watching GM.TV and I have to say I'm fucking embaressed having Gordon Brown as Prime Minister.

it's worse when Barack and Michelle Obama are next to him and his wife.


The guy can't even fuckign smile!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

1. Why are you watching GMTV? (Doesn't that have like the shittest reputation of all your TV channels (apart from DAVE ))
2. Gordon Brown doesn't smile. He just open's his mouth, and the cameras bend and warp to give that effect.
3. ScotLife!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 1. Why are you watching GMTV? (Doesn't that have like the shittest reputation of all your TV channels (apart from DAVE ))


Because it was either watch that or watch BBC Breakfast, which is awful...


at least on GMTV you get the ocasional gold such as this...







And Dave Isn't really hated... Unless it's someone on Mock The Week.

how can anyone hate a channel which has a plus 1 (Hour behind) channel called Dave Ja Vu?


Truth: After waking up at 5 a.m. this morning I watched what might be the greatest film ever...


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> Because it was either watch that or watch BBC Breakfast, which is awful...
> 
> 
> at least on GMTV you get the ocasional gold such as this...
> ...


That's not gold. That's just sad.

DAVE seems like a pretty fucking awesome channel if it repeats Red Dwarf all easter.
and the show Argumental seems to be pretty fucking sweet.

Dave Ja Vu? :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll never forget watching that interview live, god it brought the lols.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Connecting to server...
You're now chatting with a random stranger. Say hi!
Stranger: Hey.
Stranger: Where are you from?
You: What's you fantasy?
Stranger: Don't have any right now. Yours?
You: Random online conversations. Ohhhh, they get me raging!
You: Sorry, I'm just so hard right now.
Stranger: That's ok.
You: Can you do something about it?
Stranger: What do you want me to do?
You: Get the 'juice' out of it.
Stranger: ..
Your conversational partner has disconnected.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Role Model said:


> I'll never forget watching that interview live, god it brought the lols.


Why haven't you elected Boris Johnson as PM yet? :sad:
That would bring the lols.


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Because hes a hypocrite. It would be like the US electing Bush for a second term.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

booned said:


> Because hes a hypocrite. It would be like the US electing Bush for a second term.


He's a fucking hilarious and incompetent hypocrite,tho.
Who would liven up Prime Minister's Question Time...and bring a new slant to foreign relations. 

*awaits sXe to come in and defend Bush*


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

booned your avatar is making me go cross eyed.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Kylie, how's it going?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

Aussie said:


> booned your avatar is making me go cross eyed.


Thats the idea


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Kylie, Kylie, Sexy Time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well, hello there


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Nick, how are you? 



IC said:


> Hey Kylie, how's it going?


Hi Alex.  I'm alright thanks. How about you?



booned said:


> Thats the idea


It's working very well. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Kylie, Kylie, Sexy Time.


You're hardly going to get anything sexy out of me. :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hey Nick, how are you?


Kinda meh at the moment.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hey Nick, how are you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm great thanks, just relaxing.

Sup Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Sup Nick?


Not much


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Kinda meh at the moment.


Awww what's wrong? 



IC said:


> Yeah I'm great thanks, just relaxing.
> 
> Sup Nick?


Glad to hear.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Awww what's wrong?


Stuff. Not elaborating tbh


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

:kane:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sticksy said:


> Stuff. Not elaborating tbh


That's alright Nick, you don't have to. I hope everything gets better for you though. <3 :$


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Aussie said:


> That's alright Nick, you don't have to. I hope everything gets better for you though. <3 :$


Its not that bad tbh. Just a whole lot of little stuff that just keeps building up


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I'm glad it isn't bad and I still hope it gets better.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I forgot about April Fools day today. A little dev about it really because I'm known for my practical jokes and I didn't pull anything on the best day to do it!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgot as well.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I just found a hilarious video on YouTube.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What's funny ?

Also you're gonna get a prod now.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_roll


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Attempted rickroll? I didn't click it so I don't know, but my point is this. You're a year behind. 

And stuff...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't click youtube links from strangers :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I know rickrolls are old meme Jim, but that is the only one anyone would get.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure that over 9000 people would get more memes :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

O rly?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Spoiler: Awesome


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

A cat is fine too.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

But buying a dog is better.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Dogs suck. I hate dogs.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs own. You are so wrong and stupid.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Cats own the fuck out of dogs. What do dogs do? They smell, they shit all over the place and they stare at you with their tongues on the floor. 

Cats however, are beyond awesome.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Did some loser just call Tony stupid?????


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I have to disagree with both of you and say that cats and dogs are both terrible :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Dogs > Cats.

Bitch, please.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Killswitch said:


> Dogs > Cats.
> 
> Bitch, please.


Only if I'm yours or vive versa.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I grew up with a cat, now own a dog. Would love to have both tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Cats make me sneeze.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't find cats to be interesting in the slightest. I have two dogs, and both are insane (neither of which shit, piss or salivate everywhere, however). I'll take two mentally retarded dogs over a cat that seems doped up on Ritalin 99% of the time before tearing the shit out of my fucking curtains.

Fuck cats.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I love pussies, personally.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Way to take my line Ben


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Cats own the fuck out of dogs. What do dogs do? They smell, they shit all over the place and they stare at you with their tongues on the floor.
> 
> Cats however, are beyond awesome.


They are nicer, cuter and don't scratch my couch. My dogs don't smell at all. Their tongues are also much smoother.

I like cats too but dogs own.



Certs said:


> Did some loser just call Tony stupid?????


No, I did.



Sticksy said:


> I have to disagree with both of you and say that cats and dogs are both terrible :side:


Kangaroo ?

---

Owls are amazing birds.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Way to take my line Ben


You like kittens though, not pussies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

cat ownt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> You like kittens though, not pussies.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Win (Y)

My phone was fixed today


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Dead thread. Here to fix that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not a very good job.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I got you to post. So I did my job.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll save the thread!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I actually had a dream last night where I got to talk to Gary Cole, the voice of Harvey Birdman.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm tired, but there is some good TV in an hour.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm tired but there's good TV in 1 and 3/4 Hours

The Apprentice followed by THe Apprentice: YOu're Fired, Followed by The Wire.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Here or there?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Everywhere


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Anybody get the April Fool's virus yet?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. And I'm not getting it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't post. I never posted.

:side:


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I never got it, either. I visited youtube and thought I had it, but it was just one of their pranks.

Check it out, it's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I found it annoying.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Head. Shoulders. Knees. Toes.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- listening to BTR. I hate when Fritz is by himself. He doesn't have the personality to carry the show.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

God. Watching Wales - Germany and it's just boring.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Head. Shoulders. Knees. Toes.*


Bubbly Bubbly.....

Truth: Watching the England game. Should be a tough match but i expect a win.
Hey guys 

Oh and LOL at this Vicki storyline.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Bubbly Bubbly.....
> 
> Truth: Watching the England game. Should be a tough match but i expect a win.
> Hey guys
> ...


*I was hoping someone would do that. Takes me back to the days of YOU WOT! YOU WOT! Good times.

Cant say I care for England tbh. On in the background while I'm on here though.

Nice bannah btw. *


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *I was hoping someone would do that. Takes me back to the days of YOU WOT! YOU WOT! Good times.
> 
> Cant say I care for England tbh. On in the background while I'm on here though.
> 
> Nice bannah btw. *


I know what you mean, the song itself isn't bad, not one of my faves at the moment though. Have you heard the new song by Stryder and Ndubz? Not usally a fan of Ndubz but this song isn't half bad.

Do you really like it? Is it, is it wicked?

Same here really, i care about the result but i'm not concentrating on the match itself. And thanks  IC is an awesome GFX'er and Pharrell is an awesome musician. Your avatar is pretty funny, and sig is just plain bad ass, that moment was awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I know what you mean, the song itself isn't bad, not one of my faves at the moment though. Have you heard the new song by Stryder and Ndubz? Not usally a fan of Ndubz but this song isn't half bad.


*salright. For some reason I tell myself I shouldn't like it but it's not bad. Mr. na-na-nai and Stryderman would have a better carear in comics though. They could have some great adventures.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *salright. For some reason I tell myself I shouldn't like it but it's not bad. Mr. na-na-nai and Stryderman would have a better carear in comics though. They could have some great adventures.*


Stryderman takes on the hip hop world while Dappy takes on the war on dappy hat prices....Their paths suddenly intertwine when one of Dappy's favorite hats gets stolen by a Hip Hop criminal mastermind named Taio Cruz....

Not very good tbh...my creative mind is elsewhere.


Truth: England 1-0, Crouch did the robot. This is awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Pitch it to ITV and it'll probably get a show on ITV2. Even Piers Morgan got a show.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

What a sell out.

I watched Paris Hilton's British best friend a few days ago (only because of the ridicule it has received at the hands of Harry Hill) and i must say it was half an hour to an hour wasted from my life.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Piers got 2 shows (3 if you count Britain's GOt Talent)

Paris Hilton got one

SOme weird Extreme sports guy got prime time on a fucking Friday

Jasper Carrott Even has a show!


ITV will show anything.

EDIT: Harry Hill was epic last weekend...

I marked for the BOwl Of Pasta Vs Nothing.


And his reaction to Heston's EJaculating Cake.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Craig, are you questioning the greatness of JASPER CARROT'S GOLDEN BALLS? (N)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Anyone seen what Dave+1 is called these days? Probably the best name of a TV channel ever.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell all, Seabs.


Golden balls is the greatest gameshow on tele.
Besides BRING ON THE WALL!!!!~~~~ (if you count that as a gameshow...)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol, yank.


EDIT : seabs, i think i just found it, is it 'Dejavu'?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Poor Derek. Oh well.

Davejavu. How brilliant.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Epic.


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

Sky rockets in flight, afternoon delight.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

What?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup KIF?*


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

_I got a bogus warning because I like a song about sex from the 70's. _

_Wait that's a lie, wrong thread. _


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You got a warning for being stupid.


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

_I played a harmless joke, where's your sense of humor?_


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was spamming.


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

_Just caused I said the word bitch? You got the word under your gif. Explain the spamming part. I don't understand. _


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

okay, let me simplify it for you:

1) The name of your thread said that you were showing playboy pics. If you read the rules, you'll know that isn't allowed at all. In this case, you didn't show any pictures, so you didn't get in trouble for that, but you might as well put a bullseye on your head as far as the mods watching your every move.

2) All you said in the thread was "April fools bitch". You're not posting pics, which is the only purpose of that area, and its not starting a discussion. I don't give a fuck what day it is, that is the definition of spamming.

It was just a warning, so relax.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Afternoon Delight said:


> Sky rockets in flight, afternoon delight.


*I love that song.*


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

_Okay, so I just read your post in rants and if I posted that thread in rants I wouldn't have got a warning?_
_
Well, I apologize anyway. _


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I really hope Kane wins MITB this year.


----------



## Afternoon Delight (Apr 1, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love that song.*


_
It's my favorite song._


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Afternoon Delight said:


> _Okay, so I just read your post in rants and if I posted that thread in rants I wouldn't have got a warning?_
> _
> Well, I apologize anyway. _


Rants is a piss hole. Pretty much anything goes in Rants. I wouldn't have cared.

I accept your apology.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's Anchormaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan, not Anchorlaaaaaaaaady.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

CAAAANNOOON BALLLLLLLL


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT I'M YELLING ABOOOOUUUUTTTTTTT~!!!!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

LOOOOOOUUUUUD NOISES!~


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I really hope Kane wins MITB this year.


*That would be cool... I don't see it happening though because of how he's been dominating these guys as of late.*


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I hope to god(eventhough I don't believe:side that Glen "Staler than two months old bread" Jacobs doesn't get the MITB.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

James Beattie. And i'd enjoy a Kane reign.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I have no idea who is winning that match. The only ones I really can't see winning are Finlay and Mark Henry.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I'm still predicting Punk. Him winning later on in the night(which is what they've been hinting at strongly) seems the most credible.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Would be an interesting swerve if Punk won, wouldn't argue against it either.



What i do want to see from that match though is something bad happening to Hornswoggle at the hands of The worlds strongest man.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can see Punk repeating, but I can also see them giving it to MVP as a way to solidify him as a future main event player. I can see them giving it to Shelton, moving him during the draft, and grooming him to be a future big time player. Kane is still a possibility, as he stil has the card position where it can be easy to move him to the main event. Christian seems like a logical choice, but they've been inconsistent with him since he returned.

Oh, and Kofi isn't winning it. Forgot about him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kofi has an outside chance imo. MVP and Christian are most likely.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Christian has been buried since he returned, so I doubt he'll win. MVP is the obvious choice, but I can't see him winning either. Maybe it is because he just got off his losing streak a couple months ago, and even now he is firmly in the mid-card. As much as I would love to Shelton win, he hasn't even shattered that glass ceiling before, so you have to assume the WWE has seen what he has, and they don't think he can be a main eventer. Punk would be nice, but I don't the the WWE sees him ever making it to the main event, considering that when he won last time, he got pushed right back down. That leaves Kane. He is old, sure, but he has put tons of guys over and IMO it is his turn now. He probably will retire soon, and I think Vince and co. should reward him for his service. 

Truth: Also, Fed Ex just delivered my new Dell Studio XPS laptop.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*How has Christian been buried? What were you expecting from him so soon?*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The word 'Buried' gets flown around way too much. Christian is no where near buried.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My moneys on Benjamin or MVP to win MITB.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Like I said, he's been used inconsistently. He started hot, suffered a couple of losses, and now he's lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Lost in the shuffle is the perfect way to put it.

And also, just been thinking, where the hell is Hurricane Helms? He had like what, 1 feud, then a US champ match and now, i haven't seen him in months. Granted he's just come back from a long injury, but he's not being used at all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing a little while back. They brought him back, he didn't look as sharp as he had in the past, and then they just stopped using him. But looking at the WWE's track record, a guy can be hot at one point and then at the drop of a hat you won't see them very often, if ever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I heard Helms got injured again I think. Could be wrong.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

If he's injured again then that is a real bummer. I read the thread about what he posted on his myspace and his past year sounds like one of the worst anyone could ever have. He's seems like a genuinely nice guy.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The only way Helms can ever get over again is by putting on a green mask and coming out to the words.

"STAY IN THE BACK. THERE'S A HURRICANE COMING THROUGH!"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Swagg said:


> My moneys on Benjamin or MVP to win MITB.


Benjamin has absolutely no chance.

I would say MVP is the favourite, although i'm less sure now he won the US Title. It'll be him, or Christian.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's "Stand back", not "stay in the back."


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Stay in the back?

:lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> It's "Stand back", not "stay in the back."


Yea okay, whatever. 


:crying:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It just sounds weird because of his accent.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Helms/Taker from couple of years back was fun if i remember.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I remember that. It was enjoyable.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hurricane/Hollywood Rock feud plz.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hai~!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

This laptop beats the shit out of my old computers. Hence why one of them is going to my mom and the other to my dad.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey IC


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Peter, sup?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nothing much, about to watch The Wire, i'm trying to get myself into it, im on the 3rd episode so far. What about you?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

What do you think of The Wire so far Sarge?

EDIT: Ashes to Ashes trailer = MARKOUT!!!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

It's going alright, first episode was slow but i enjoyed the second one so things are looking up. Storylines are pretty awesome as well. What about you?

Ashes to ashes is gunna be awesome.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I like it... It's one of those things which I'm getting sucked into... which is always bad news for my bank account.

and of course Ashes To Ashes will be awesoome, Gene Hunt will be in it.

And I've heard rumours of a possible Sam Tyler return.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Tyler's gunna be back? Ratings.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Truth: I'm in love with Laurie Jupiter.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm pissed off that my favourite Ashes To Ashes scene isn't on Youtube.

When Alex works out who the Clown is and THe person who is the clown (trying to avoid spoilers if somehow the US Life On Mars is brought Back) looks up, takes off his galsses and smiles at the camera as the make-up creeps up his face, then he starts laughing and the car goes boom.


I love that show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

This chess scene in the wire is awesome.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I hate to say this, but Vista isn't really that bad. Even UAC isn't super annoying.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

It really is Sarge...

D'Angelo might be my favourite character.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

He is mine.

There's just something about him, he isn't stupid and he's smart in what he does. A proper interesting character, not just your stereoypical black killer.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Nothing much, about to watch The Wire, i'm trying to get myself into it, im on the 3rd episode so far. What about you?


Not much either, just about to watch the latest series of Skins, anyone from the UK know if it's any good?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, I've never watched Skins.

According to friends Series 3 is good... but isn't AS good as the first two series.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

IC said:


> Not much either, just about to watch the latest series of Skins, anyone from the UK know if it's any good?


It's kind of different, obviously with the new cast. But compared to the 2nd series it's a lot more...teenagey, if that makes sense. Some of the characters are fun i suppose and it gets quite addictive. Storylines are a bit meh though. But i'm in it a couple of times so that can't be all bad right?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

OK, I think I'm hooked on The Wire now.

When I start pricing up DVD Boxsets because I don't want to wait 24 hours for a new episode I know I like something.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:O You're in it? What as an extra?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

*lol, wrestling*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lol, sonic.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I agree with Derek to an extent

Lol Sonic after 1999


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Derek said:


> Lol, sonic.


YOU HAVE A BLUE BAR SO JOKES ON YOU MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

...... dammit.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> YOU HAVE A BLUE BAR SO JOKES ON YOU MOTHERFUCKER


You had a blue bar.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- had to take charge for a second.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That thread was full of win.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It was best closed tbf, last time something like this happened it got WAY too out of hand.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I was confused, "You wonder why we do nothing about it" and then 10 minutes later it was closed. Skittles only has herself to blame for sending it to someone on the forum.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seb said:


> That thread was full of win.


It was until it was taken too far. I'm not a fan of Skittle, in fact I think she had this coming, but the entire Rants section is a shit hole, and when somebody crossed the line, I had to push back. There's got to be a limit as to how far some people should be allowed to go.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Home from exam. Should study for maths now, tbf.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh I understand why it was closed, just a shame because the hilarity would only have continued.

Josh, you missed Skittle in her underwear lolol


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

What have I missed this time???


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Seb said:


> I was confused, "You wonder why we do nothing about it" and then 10 minutes later it was closed. Skittles only has herself to blame for sending it to someone on the forum.


I mdid say that, because I felt that she deserved it. But I changed my mind when I realized she had said it was hacked. Thats a violation of privacy I don't wish on anybody.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

That's right, take charge! Run shit around here and threaten people daily with bannings.



Mellow420 said:


> You had a blue bar.


Yes, but I like Sonic.

YOU GET IT NOW?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Seb said:


> Josh, you missed Skittle in her underwear lolol


orly. Was it good.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek said:


> I mdid say that, because I felt that she deserved it. But I changed my mind when I realized she had said it was hacked. Thats a violation of privacy I don't wish on anybody.


It wasn't hacked, Enigma said she sent it to somebody. Depends whether or not you believe him or her I suppose.

edit: Uh, yar. I would.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

In that situation, I'm going to believe her.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ahhh that thread did look like fun, shame I missed it .


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bubba T said:


> That's right, take charge! Run shit around here and threaten people daily with bannings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, I do.


As for privacy invaders, fuck them. I don't care who did it, shame on them. I'm online quite a bit, I find some posters to be douches, but to invade something personal of theirs and post it in places... that's just proving how low you are going to prove absolutely nothing that matters.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It was a douchebag move on Engima's part, but at the same time, it was fuckin' hilarious.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

.....anybody save the picture :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is Photobucket really _that_ easy to hack? Surely it's the same as any other password protected site. If Enigma can hack that with such ease, why not her email, facebook, even bank account etc?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

so is he banned? that dude was creepy. He had some sort of database of pics of many chicks on here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

IC said:


> Is Photobucket really _that_ easy to hack? Surely it's the same as any other password protected site. If Enigma can hack that with such ease, why not her email, facebook, even bank account etc?


It's easy to hack it through mobile photobucket.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Well no need to ban him, just add him to an Official Internet Sex Offenders list.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think her sending it to somebody before hand is a more likely scenario than Engima managing to hack one of the biggest websites in the world. Just speculating, though.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...how would you know that....:side:


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Truth: Bubba T in his red silk boxers is the sexiest WF member pic ever. PM if interested.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

What did I miss with the always hateable CM Skittle.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

STALKAH.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Only a little over a week left until spring break.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

From reading back, I see that Enigma stole Skittles' photobucket. Am I correct so far?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Ya. Actual re-enactment:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Lolrus? Facepalm.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol Otacon, just read that rep...lol, I'm genuinely scared of what it'd look like tbh.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Enigma did step a little out of line sharing that picture tbh. I made an awesome motivational poster describing the situation though. 










sowz for censor :sad:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Thats pretty funny. So whats up with all of you.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That's pretty fucking hilarious I must say.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

good thing its censored, or else I'd have to delete it.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Keep the Skittle nonsense in the rant section.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

My cat's pretty cool, pulled a hilarious April fools joke on my brother.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

As funny as Cartoon Network saying it was going to play a Chowder marathon, but instead played Cow and Chicken all day?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

That doesn't sound very funny at all.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Even funnier.

My cat is known for avoiding my brother and running away when he wants to pet it. This morning he had his hand out to pet it and when she saw his hand, she ran for it and right when she was a foot away from him, she turned around and ran downstairs.

Ahahahahahah!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Ermm, Cow and Chicken is great, wtf man?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Chowder is like their most popular kids show right now and Cow and Chicken was popular 10 years ago.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That's not very funny. I'm still loving my new Dell laptop, its the shit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> That's not very funny. I'm still loving my new Dell laptop, its the shit.


Mine's better :side:
New laptops are awesome though. 



Es Aye said:


> Ermm, Cow and Chicken is great, wtf man?


Is it Transformers? 
If not, it's not great.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I would expect people under 17 not to get it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Your's have a 16inch high res screen, 2.93 ghz processor, 4 GB of RAM, and a 500 GB hard drive?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

KIF, do they still sell Mountain Dew Code Red in the States?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yeah they do. I have never had it though.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Good, there's NONE whatsoever up here. I should go to the US this summer just to buy some.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Mellow420 said:


> KIF, do they still sell Mountain Dew Code Red in the States?


Yeah...

I don't care for it, though.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't had a taste of it since the summer of 2003.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's still just another soda labeled with the MD logo just so it will sell well.

You shouldn't have to bother with it.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Black Cherry Vanilla Coke is still better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It's ah ight.

Anything is better than Mountain Dew Pitch Black was.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Never had Mountain Dew Pitch Black. Sounds like crap, though.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

It was just grape soda. I'm glad I never actually spent money on that nonsense.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Truth; off to play saints row and do a little school work later. Good night.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Great.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Anybody else catch Adult Swim's awesome April Fools prank at midnight last night?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was angered by it.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I did too and I can also say I was annoyed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth- JoJo has a great voice.*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

will94 said:


> Anybody else catch Adult Swim's awesome April Fools prank at midnight last night?


What happened? I was watching Family Guy and changed the channel just before Midnight


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth- JoJo has a great voice.*


She's no Taylor Swift (greatest singer/songwriter ever).


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Stratus™ said:


> What happened? I was watching Family Guy and changed the channel just before Midnight


At midnight, they preempted the schedule and showed one of the worst movies with a cult following of all time "The Room" with all the nudity and sex scenes covered with black boxes.

I was amused really. Kinda wish I could've stayed up and watched the repeat of the movie.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That's pretty funny. Too bad I missed it because I don't even get Adult Swim.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They should have shown the original Street Fighter movie instead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> She's no Taylor Swift (greatest singer/songwriter ever).


*That goes without saying.... I'm just sayin.



And she's no Miley either and is about 85 million albums away from even licking Britney's boots but she has a beautiful voice. *


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Spears used to be class-A jailbait, but now she is just a slut (and a crazy one at that). Her music used to be OK too, but now the vast majority of it is just horrible.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Why is is everytime something big happens on this forum I'm pre-occupied. I mean I'm trying to get some sleep while Lincoln found the post of RB 3:16 on the incest forum, and now i'm doing a report and some picture gets Shannon to leave.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That boy on the far right is my new hero.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not a fan of Ms. Spears myself. But I will say that if I spent the last 10 years hounded by jackasses with cameras while having to record albulms, go on tours, and just try to have a normal life, I'd be pretty crazy too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Same here. I'd have gone crazy earlier though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Actually, her last two albums are my favorites. I think her music has gotten better instead of worse. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I still think the Oops I Did It Again suit is the hottest thing anyone's every wore in a music video. Video's weird now though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> That boy on the far right is my new hero.


:lmao *


That's awesome!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> I still think the Oops I Did It Again suit is the hottest thing anyone's every wore in a music video. Video's weird now though.


Slave 4 Me outfit or GTFO.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Slave 4 Me outfit or GTFO.


**whistles innocently*



So how is the weather?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

School Girl outfit> Slave for u outfit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Close. But I still disagree.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I always like the red latex outfit. Mainly because there was that pic of her in it and you got a nice shot of her cameltoe.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Britney spears in the shower in Womanizer> Slave for u outfit.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

You can see he is checking her out, even at the age of 5 or 6. That kid is gonna be a playa someday.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

When I see the womanizer video, the first thing that pops in my head is "Kevin Federline was inside that".

Kind of makes me not want to watch any more of it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I always like the red latex outfit. Mainly because there was that pic of her in it and you got a nice shot of her cameltoe.


Which was nice at the time but now that she flashes her pussy every other month it's kind of lost value.



the king of kings said:


> Britney spears in the shower in Womanizer> Slave for u outfit.


You're still wrong.

Edit: No doubt Dealer. Kid is gettin an early start at pimpin. He's diverse as well. Pullin younger chicks and a much older chick. He's still my hero.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Which was nice at the time but now that she flashes her pussy every other month it's kind of lost value.


Indeed


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I can tell you a story about salvia, but you need to tell me one of racing dragons.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Yay, no Momsen pics in AMPs new banner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Susan Dealer said:


> Yay, no Momsen pics in AMPs new banner.


I just went Taylor and friends this time. 

I mainly wanted the new banner because I wanted to use the middle pic since it's awesome but didn't want just a Taylor banner. 

It's pretty fuckin awesome though, tbs.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Well certainly. The pic on the right is meh, but the rest of them are good. Gomez>the rest.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm with ya.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

good.

truth- watching the new episode of South Park.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

What do you think of it?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't really paying attention, but what I saw wasn't too funny. Not horrible, but not funny.

Watching Reno 911. Sad to see that they made some cast changes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah. I thought it was a rather meh episode.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Usually after the first couple of episodes in a season, the quality of the episodes get pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Bedding it. Later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Deadly threadly. I don't really know why i'm posting, as i'm leaving in like 2 minutes, but it's just out of habit.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Dedication.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

So...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

How's that local sports team?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Tony


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Have to go to uni later, but I have zero motivation to do so.

How's you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Motivation.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sore and have to study for maths tomorrow. fml


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Indeed, fuck your life.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> Have to go to uni later, but I have zero motivation to do so.
> 
> How's you?


Not too bad. Meant to be writing notes and stuff for the 2 tests i have next week but i have no motivation at all to do work for biochemistry and physiology :\


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Truth: Quite enjoying this new series of Skins so far. Not sure if that means anything to you Aussies.

Sup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

The latest episode of South Park was the best one of the season so far. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Truth: Quite enjoying this new series of Skins so far. Not sure if that means anything to you Aussies.
> 
> Sup?


Yeah, some of my mates at uni watch it I think  Sup noodles?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

IC, you like Shameless?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not much, might play Xbox or something then go to the gym.

Edit: Nah, never really got into Shameless.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Evening gentlemen.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't study for a quiz, and scored 85%. Fluke or what


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I got 20% and 30% on the 2 quizzes i had last week that i didn't study for :lmao Luckily they're worth like 2%


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine was worth 20% so I start the year with a HD 

Anxious about my other assignments though


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Not bad sXe.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Activity in the dead thread 

But...I'm heading off now


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Alright, see ya. I'm watching MITB at WM 23.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Worst of the bunch.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

No way. The first one was the worst. Anyway, I gotta go, so seeya Invincible.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

First one was awesome, don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The first one was the best.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

WM23 had the worst MITB.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd take the forth over any of the other for sheer innovation. First one clearly had the advantage of setting the bar so that would be the standout but the forth had a much better setup, more sub-stories involved in the plot and the structure was great. There were no dead spots, infact there weren't any spots that weren't great. But yeah, first and forth are far and away better than third and second.

This year's has Mark Henry so it could top all the others.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol. Henry.

I hope he takes a decent bump this year. Infact, him and Kane duking it out on the top of a a ladder would be interesting...Just to see if it could actually be pulled off.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

World's Strongest Slam From THe LAdder, calling it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Craig said:


> World's Strongest Slam From THe LAdder, calling it.


Dissapointed if he doesn't tbh.
Srsly hoping for a spot where MVP drivebykick's someone, who's lying on a table (up vertically against the turnbuckle). That would be awesome.
And if Kofi doesn't double legdrop someone off the top of the ladder, I'll be pissed.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> WM23 had the worst MITB.


Truth - There is a worst MITB outta there? I think all 4 MITB were pretty good tbh.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone ever read Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Truth - There is a worst MITB outta there? I think all 4 MITB were pretty good tbh.


Well, comparitively. They were all decent, but 4 and 1 were better than 2, which was better than 3.

Truth: Yes Switch. Why?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The Monster said:


> Truth - There is a worst MITB outta there? I think all 4 MITB were pretty good tbh.


Who cares if it was entertaining? We're talking snowflakes here, recognize.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*** 3/4


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Check out my "School" thread in Anything, Jim.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The weather in Scotland is orgasmic today. I picked a great day to take the day off.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Did. Done. F*** that 
I haven't read it for years 

Suspension of Disbelief? Is your teacher on crack or someshit.

Truth: Sounds awesome, Andy. Any plans for the day?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Are girls wearing hardy nothing? Is it that type of weather?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Certs said:


> We're talking snowflakes here, recognize.


"I'm through wrestling for snowflakes." -- Austin Aries


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Did. Done. F*** that
> I haven't read it for years
> 
> Suspension of Disbelief? Is your teacher on crack or someshit.


:sad:


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Sounds awesome, Andy. Any plans for the day?


Well, it's already 5 in the evening, so... I plan on doing what I've done the rest of the day - chill until practice in 4 hours.



Killswitch said:


> Are girls wearing hardy nothing? Is it that type of weather?


That's the type of weather.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah surely you can take your pick choosing parts in Harry Potter where suspension of disbelief is employed? What with it being a book about magic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Just watched Wrestlemania XIV. (Y)


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> :sad:




Now I feel sad :sad:



Andy3000 said:


> Well, it's already 5 in the evening, so... I plan on doing what I've done the rest of the day - chill until practice in 4 hours.


Haha. Oh well. Sounds like a fun day to me 

Truth: Switch, write about the challenges at the end of the book (particularly the potion one and the FINAL!countdownSHOWDOWN with BOSS!QUIRREL...or something.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> The weather in Scotland is orgasmic today. I picked a great day to take the day off.


It really is.


Fucking beautiful.

If it's lioke this come T In THe Park I'll be in heaven.

And due to it beign Hot and the Last day before Easter Holidays, here at St Modan's High School we had a yearly tradition.

The S5 & S6 Vs Teachers full school water fight...

essentially after S1-S4 leave Everyone is equipped with Super Soakers and let free in the school...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: Switch, write about the challenges at the end of the book (particularly the potion one and the FINAL!countdownSHOWDOWN with BOSS!QUIRREL...or something.


Good idea.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Good idea.




Much <3. To all.
Now I'm off to bed, due to early starts and being as tired as fuck. Intensive Essay writing ftw/l. 

Morning/Evening/Afternoon/Night All


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Craig said:


> It really is.
> 
> 
> Fucking beautiful.
> ...


Man, there's no way we'd be let loose with _anything_ in the school. Our school was fuckin' nuts, though. And oh so terrible, too.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening spammers.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Man I ain't getting nowhere, just living in a dump like this


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

There's something happening somewhere, baby I just know that there is


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You can't start a fire, you can't start a fire without a spark.



Ya know, when you look at the lyrics that's a fucking dark song.

Like most Springsteen (See also: Born In The USA, Thunder Road, Radio Nowhere, Last To Die, Outlaw Pete, Murder Incorporated, Darkness On The Edge Of Town, Adam Raised A Cain, Candy's Room, etc.)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I facepalm @ ignorance


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I just realised...me and AWESOM-O have the same birthday! :hb


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

True, Craig. But he does make brilliant music.

Tkow, when's your birthday?

Waterloo road was interesting last night....


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

30th August.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hang on, You Like Springtsteen Sarge?


YOu've just went up on my list of Favourite Posters.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

From what i've heard, i've liked. The wrestler soundtrack, phillidelphia, Born in the USA, Dancing in the dark. A few others. But i honestly haven't heard a lot of him.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh... I hate Streets Of Philidelphia with a passion.

Godawful song, how the fuck did it win an oscar?

Acctually Springsteen in the 90s was shit bar Murder Incorporated.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

AIDS.


tea time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like Springsteen. I mean, I don't dislike him but meh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I just made a thread, allll by myself!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Sup?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Kill diddy switch! Not much, about to go for a run, just finishing off some Simpsons, you?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

RAPE.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woof woof woof woof woof woof woof


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

quack


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Fuck man I have a lot of homework.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm off college for two weeks, but with the amount of work I've got to do, I might as well be there.



woof woof


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm going to be up till the early mornings doing it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woof 

woof


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

FUCK YOU~!

that's the sound a drunk person makes when the hooker won't go down on him before he starts to cry.

Since we're just making random sound posts. Or something.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I guess.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> FUCK YOU~!
> 
> that's the sound a drunk person makes when the hooker won't go down on him before he starts to cry.


I just beat them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

You don't scream "FUCK YOU~!" while you beat them?

Cause that's the thing to do.

So I hear.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

woof!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Wouldn't make a difference. All hookers are deaf.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah but you gotta prove to the blind hookers who is boss.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Aren't they deaf, too? I always assumed so. Shouting at them always seemed like a pointless exhibition.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

After thinking about it a bit....

Considering what a hooker does and who she does it too, being blind is probably an advantage.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Not if the trick pays her in newspaper, it's not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah Andy. It's either blind or deaf. Never both. 

Anne Frank ruined that one.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Truth: Spring Break just started for me :hb


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah Andy. It's either blind or deaf. Never both.
> 
> Anne Frank ruined that one.


The girl from the holocaust?


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey kids.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hai there


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Why you gonna player hate on IG-88?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Because he's a robot.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Rude.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't really care about being polite these days.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Slim Thugga!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Everybody in the hood loves Thug.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> The girl from the holocaust?


No. Anne Frank. The deaf, dumb, and blind girl. Until the miracle worker showed up.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

AMPLine 
KIF 
Derek 

Fo'shizzle


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

INBETWEENERS


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

THE SHOW FUCKING OWNS.

THAT NEW GIRL

FIT


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

OHSOVERY TRUE

I HAVE NEW LOVE FOR NORTHERN IRELAND CHICKS.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

She's AMP's sort of gal as well.

Looks underage.

"How long will it take"
"As long as you like"


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No. Anne Frank. The deaf, dumb, and blind girl. Until the miracle worker showed up.


Clerks II reference.... nice.


I hate the Inbetweeners, just thought I'd say that..

anyway I'm about to watch Charlie Brooker's Newswipe.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Feisty one you are.

Edit: screenwipe is awesome, but so is inbetweeners.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Northern Irish accent = win


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I find the whole "Nerdy Comedy" Gerne shit..

I.T Crowd, Inbetweeners... um other stuff

although I do kinda like Big Bang THeory.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BBT is pretty enjoyable, never got into IT crowd. 

Thoughts on The mighty boosh?

And i agree 3dee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Mighty Boosh..

from what I've saw of it I like it.


I've only saw like two episodes though.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Early Boosh is awesome, 3rd series is a tad disappointing though.

Craig, where are you watching screenwipe?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Screenwipe is shite tbh.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Who have the hammers got this weekend Dee?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Early Boosh is awesome, 3rd series is a tad disappointing though.
> 
> Craig, where are you watching screenwipe?


Not Screenwipe, it's new spin-off. newswipe.

It's on at 11pm and 12:30 pm on BBC4.

I was just watching last weeks one on I-Player.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Sunderland at Upton Park


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh fair enouth Craig, probably give it a watch.
And that's 3 points for you most likely. We have West Brom, away. Saying it's a crucial match is an understatement. We haven't actually won away yet, but this is the match that i believe that we can win 


Bed time for pepper, newswipe on sky+. Night all.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

So should I watch Boosh on Adult Swim?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys I need a good stoner movie, as it were...and I'm talking a good movie to watch when, not a movie about.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If you can handle complete and utter strangeness, and some strange accents then go ahead.



The humour is... out there... though.



But yes go ahed and try to:











It's just too... odd for me.




EDIT: My Stoned movie of choice?

Elmo In Grouchland or Follow That Bird.


Nothing like Sesame street when your high.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...right...sesame street...


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Morel Orel.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Well Either Sesame Street or a really fucking dumb action movie...

like that Steven Segal one that came out a few months back with him fighting vampires.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I might try and find mr nanny for shits n giggles...what other shiteous films has the hulkster been in?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah.. my forte



Santa With Muscles (Rich Evil Genius gets amnesia thinks he's santa)

THree Ninjas at High Noon Mountain

No HOlds Barred.

Suburban Commando


That's all I can remember at the moment.

Oh and he starred in Knightboat Thunder In Paradise.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome stuff, I'll give them a look.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

truth- Totally saw a car accident on the way home from picking my sister up.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

KeepItFresh said:


> Morel Orel.


Totally awesome show.


Truth - Watching "Watchmen: Tales of the Black Freighter"


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

Gone like yesterday.

Boosh better be bangin'.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Watch out, the world's behind you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Truth - Have a feeling I did terrible in Maths exam.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Listening to Pop, Lock, and Drop It.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

FUCK.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That was random.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Josh said:


> what?


Life sucks?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I concur.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

No matter how hard I get hit though, my feelings for you are still alive.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You must be a thief, because you've stolen my heart.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Still my hero.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

and all it took was for you to turn your back for only a few seconds.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Look at the kid in the red shirt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Josh said:


> Look at the kid in the red shirt.


I know. That's my hero.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Thought you were talking about Taylor


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nah. She's my future wife.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

She'll have to divorce me first then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Josh. Don't make me carve the fucking alphabet into your skin.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I apologize. <3

Going for a run, be back later.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Children, play nice now.

Truth - totally scored WWF No Way Out 2000 today at my local used video store for a scant $4. Watching said tape right now.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Bant.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

omg Kylie. 

How are ya?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Kylie, how is your day?

Oh and Hello to Amp also, didn't want to leave anyone out.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jeremy. 

I'm fine thank you. How are you?

Hey there mate.  My day isn't too bad thanks. How about you?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Good. Just bein lazy and listening to TSwift as usual.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Meh, my truck won't start for some reason unbeknownst to me.. Think i locked it up or something becuase I can't even turn the key.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Good. Just bein lazy and listening to TSwift as usual.


I'm jealous dear. I wish I could be lazy. :$



the king of kings said:


> Meh, my truck won't start for some reason unbeknownst to me.. Think i locked it up or something becuase I can't even turn the key.


Aww that's no good.  I've had that happen before so I know how frustrating it is. 



Susan Dealer said:


> Hello everyone.


Hey Dealer. How are you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah I was tring to reverse and since i let off the clutch to early the truck stalled and for some reason wouldn't restart.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I'm jealous dear. I wish I could be lazy. :$


Skip work and come over then.

Did you get any sleep last night?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Amp. how many Taylor Swift songs do you listen to a day. And are you ever going to do another AMPCAST.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Amp. how many taylor swift songs do you listen to a day. And are you ever going to do another AMPCAST.


I probably listen to a minimum of 20 songs a day, not counting repeats. Depends. I have no plans to do one but you never know. Problem is I never drive alone anymore.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jeezs that's a lot of songs. That's like twice the amount of songs from my favorite band I listen a day.

Truth-I just relaized how much Taylor uses a Banjo in her songs.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Yeah I was tring to reverse and since i let off the clutch to early the truck stalled and for some reason wouldn't restart.


Sounds like you'll have to have someone have a look at it. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> Skip work and come over then.
> 
> Did you get any sleep last night?


Best idea I've heard this week. 

A little more than normal but was still up a few times during the night. I plan on getting myself really drunk Saturday night so I end up passing out and sleeping all night that way. :$


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Jeezs that's a lot of songs. That's like twice the amount of songs from my favorite band I listen a day.
> 
> Truth-I just relaized how much Taylor uses a Banjo in her songs.


I listened to one song 20 straight times the other night, tbs.



Aussie said:


> Best idea I've heard this week.
> 
> A little more than normal but was still up a few times during the night. I plan on getting myself really drunk Saturday night so I end up passing out and sleeping all night that way. :$


lol. Well getting drunk and passing out is one way to do it. Should still take my advice and sing Taylor songs in your head until you fall asleep. The soothing lyrics will put you to sleep and you'll most likely dream about it. You'll get a good nights sleep and have a great lesbian dream to tell me about the next day.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Sounds like you'll have to have someone have a look at it.


 Yeah, I called my dad, since it's actually his truck.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I listened to one song 20 straight times the other night, tbs.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Well getting drunk and passing out is one way to do it. Should still take my advice and sing Taylor songs in your head until you fall asleep. The soothing lyrics will put you to sleep and you'll most likely dream about it. You'll get a good nights sleep and have a great lesbian dream to tell me about the next day.


I'll have to download some Taylor songs to play though. I've only heard a couple of her songs and don't know the lyrics to them. :$ Well I'll either have a lesbian dream or a drunken PM to give you so either way you'll probably hear from me this weekend.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I have not listening to Taylor Swift since the last time you sung her stuff on AMPcast.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If things go how i want, i won't remember spring break, or at least parts of it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Aussie said:


> I'll have to download some Taylor songs to play though. I've only heard a couple of her songs and don't know the lyrics to them. :$ Well I'll either have a lesbian dream or a drunken PM to give you so either way you'll probably hear from me this weekend.


Shame Kylie. You should have every song she's ever made. Everyone should. 

And I win either way whether it's a lesbian dream or a drunk PM.



Susan Dealer said:


> I have not listening to Taylor Swift since the last time you sung her stuff on AMPcast.


Bah. That doesn't count considering my horrible voice was drowning out her beautiful voice.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

@king of kings: Isn't that the point of spring break?
@AMP: Please, your singing is beautiful. Or maybe her's made yours sound OK. IDK.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yes,yes it is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My singing is dreadful. I'm tone deaf like a mother fucker and make no bones about it. Usually when I sing in the car I have the music up so loud that I can't hear myself.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> I have not listening to Taylor Swift since the last time you sung her stuff on AMPcast.


Da fuck is wrong with you?

Just passing through. Holla to all my peeps, I'm going to bed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't give a fuck what i sound like when i'm singing along.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Me neither


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't care either but I'd rather hear her voice than mine. Plus I just like blasting music so loud that the car I'm next to can hear it in hopes that I pull up next to a hot chick and she thinks I'm awesome for listening to TSwift.

Edit: Sup Derek?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shame Kylie. You should have every song she's ever made. Everyone should.
> 
> And I win either way whether it's a lesbian dream or a drunk PM.


I'm glad I can entertain you with my weekend antics dear. 

I'm sowwy. :$ I am ashamed of myself and I need to be punished...







(You know, I'm just asking for trouble with that last line)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't care either but I'd rather hear her voice than mine. Plus I just like blasting music so loud that the car I'm next to can hear it in hopes that I pull up next to a hot chick and she thinks I'm awesome for listening to TSwift.
> 
> Edit: Sup Derek?


I'm sure the car next to me heard what I was listening to today.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Edit: Sup Derek?


Nothing. Just chillin' like a villain.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

HEART. looks fucking beautiful.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Jimmy. 

I agree you did a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Hi Jimmy.
> 
> I agree you did a fantastic job with it.


Hi Kylie 

 - Thx.

How are you?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm alright thanks hun.  How about you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I'm alright thanks hun.  How about you?


A little frustrated, but okay. Really tired, so I'm just going to crash for the afternoon. 

Work busy?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Awwww I'm sorry to hear that hun.  I hope your day gets better. 

Work has been fine thank you. Just finishing up a file before I go which means I'll head off here now so I can get out of here. I'll catch ya later tonight.  <3


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

- I'm sure it will. I'm home now 

That's good. Talk to you soon


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I forgot how good Capri Sun is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I haven't had that shit in years.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Me neither until just now. But after having one, I remember why I stopped drinking them. They don't last very long.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Good for a quick thirst clinch but horrible if you just want something to sip on.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If I'm going to drink something, its usually not to just sip on.

Truth- finally got around to seeing the movie "Role Models" today. Great flick, tbh.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I just drank Ice Tea. I did not enjoy it.
What's it about Derek?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I forgot how good Capri Sun is.


I bought a box of the fruit punch CapriSun a couple of weeks ago. Stuff was awesome, just needs to be in bigger sizes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> If I'm going to drink something, its usually not to just sip on.
> 
> Truth- finally got around to seeing the movie "Role Models" today. Great flick, tbh.


The little kid in that movie is fuckin awesome. I'm a fan of any kid under the age of 15 who just curses.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I just drank Ice Tea. I did not enjoy it.
> What's it about Derek?


Must not have been McDonalds Tea.

Edit: Exactly will. It's good stuff but it only lasts a minute or two. It's bullshit.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> What's it about Derek?


Its about a couple of guys who get in trouble, and for their sentencethey have to work with a mentoring program, so they each get paired up with a kid. Hilarity ensues.

The lady who played the head of the mentoring program was great. Her best line was "Don't worry about the Judge, I can pull some strings. Not to be too graphic, but I used to suck his dick for drugs."


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Must not have been McDonalds Tea.


It wasn't. I don't think they even have such a thing over here. drc either.

Sounds good. Is it a recent movie Derek? I might have a hunt for it...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It came out on DVD recently.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I tried to drink water but the bottle was empty. Now I'm gonna go get another bottle. K ?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They should make a capri sun mix, like the kind where you put the powder in the cup and pour water in.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> It wasn't. I don't think they even have such a thing over here. drc either.
> 
> Sounds good. Is it a recent movie Derek? I might have a hunt for it...


McDonalds not having tea is just wrong. If I ever order a gallon of tea and they tell me, "we don't have any gallon jugs" I make those bitches fill me up 5 large cups of tea and only charge me $3 (the price of a gallon) instead of $5 (the price of 5, 1 large cup).


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've never been to a McDonalds that didn't have Iced Tea.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> McDonalds not having tea is just wrong. If I ever order a gallon of tea and they tell me, "we don't have any gallon jugs" I make those bitches fill me up 5 large cups of tea and only charge me $3 (the price of a gallon) instead of $5 (the price of 5, 1 large cup).


:lmao

The dumb bitch overcharged me today for my lunch from McDonalds. Which added to my frustration.



Derek said:


> I've never been to a McDonalds that didn't have Iced Tea.


McDonalds over here is pretty shit.



Derek said:


> It came out on DVD recently.


Sweet,



Invincible said:


> I tried to drink water but the bottle was empty. Now I'm gonna go get another bottle. K ?


Bottle half full or half empty


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy. You might hate me tomorrow because the Hannah Montana movie premiere was tonight, which means new Taylor/Miley pics and if they fit better then you're gonna have to update HEART. Just a warning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Iced Tea at McDonalds? You crazy Yanks :side:


Sup people


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jimmy. You might hate me tomorrow because the Hannah Montana movie premiere was tonight, which means new Taylor/Miley pics and if they fit better then you're gonna have to update HEART. Just a warning.


That's fine. PM them to me if they look better than the one there atm.



Sticksy said:


> Iced Tea at McDonalds? You crazy Yanks :side:
> 
> Sup people


Shit all. Watching HIGNFY...


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmy. Still the FUCKIN MAN.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHA4nAD9VaI

2:27 - 2:35. Greatest moment in music video history.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Jimmy. Still the FUCKIN MAN.




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyJbIOZjS8** > *


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHA4nAD9VaI


The *true* best moment in Music Video history


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd rather see Taylor Swift shake her ass than Michael Jackson. That's just me though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd rather see Taylor Swift shake her ass than Michael Jackson. That's just me though.


Jackson can dance tho.
Taylors ass > Jacko's obv.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My sister's listening to Love story as I type.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> My sister's listening to Love story as I type.


You should probably disinherit her.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Jackson can dance tho.
> Taylors ass > Jacko's obv.


Ass shaking is the greatest dance known to man.



the king of kings said:


> My sister's listening to Love story as I type.


How old is your sister? :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

For so many reasons more.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ass shaking is the greatest dance known to man.
> 
> 
> 
> How old is your sister? :side:


Yah.

She's prolly 16. They always are...



the king of kings said:


> For so many reasons more.


(Y)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> How old is your sister? :side:


Too old for you.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I see that HEART is finally finished. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

and it looks great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- looking for some Chono matches so I can make another gif.

Chono owns, btw.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> Too old for you.


No chick is too old for me. If she's 15 or older then she's in my range. If she's 14 or younger then you better watch out for my younger brother in red:












> I see that HEART is finally finished.


And it's pretty much the greatest banner ever, tbs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

One lucky fellow.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No chick is too old for me. If she's 15 or older then she's in my range. If she's 14 or younger then you better watch out for my younger brother in red:


:lmao



sXe Lexie said:


> * I see that HEART is finally finished. *


Acute observation,_ dear_ 



the king of kings said:


> and it looks great.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* She needs to watch out. :argh:

KoK, stop kissing some Jim ass. :side: *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

sXe Lexie said:


> * She needs to watch out. :argh:*


Nah. My little bro knows whose kool-aid that is. He's just looking at her hoping one of three minis in the pic blossoms into something that beautiful.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

^ The ones in pink (twins?) are both brutally ugly mingers. The one sitting next to your bro looks retarded. Either way, he should jump on your fucking Koolaid.



sXe Lexie said:


> * She needs to watch out. :argh:
> 
> KoK, stop kissing some Jim ass. :side: *


I like your sig, Lexie.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. My little bro knows whose kool-aid that is. He's just looking at her hoping one of three minis in the pic blossoms into something that beautiful.





Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ The ones in pink (twins?) are both brutally ugly mingers. The one sitting next to your bro looks retarded. Either way, he should jump on your fucking Koolaid.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your sig, Lexie.


* I pretty much agree with Jim about the mini "blossoms". 

Thanks Hun.  Btw, was there a reply? Get on MSN plz. *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * I pretty much agree with Jim about the mini "blossoms".
> 
> Thanks Hun.  Btw, was there a reply? Get on MSN plz. *


Nothing wrong with agreeing with me 

Unfortunately, he can't do it. Admin power only :sad:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> ^ The ones in pink (twins?) are both brutally ugly mingers. The one sitting next to your bro looks retarded. Either way, he should jump on your fucking Koolaid.


I can't really argue that because I pretty much agree but lets take into account that they've been touched by Taylor, which could possibly turn them from ugly minis into beautiful women. Either way, he touches my Kool-Aid and I'm carving the fuckin alphabet into his skin.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks hun


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I guess only dudes can't touch your koolaid huh? :side:

What happens if a woman touches your koolaid? :argh: *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

sXe Lexie said:


> * I guess only dudes can't touch your koolaid huh? :side:
> 
> What happens if a woman touches your koolaid? :argh: *


I'm down with that as long as she is.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

New sig gif.

I AM CHONO


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

What if someone steals Taylor from you will you carve the alphabet into them in lower case and upper case.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I can't really argue that because I pretty much agree but lets take into account that they've been touched by Taylor, which could possibly turn them from ugly minis into beautiful women. Either way, he touches my Kool-Aid and I'm carving the fuckin alphabet into his skin.


Carve it in backwards, just to smite him. Then when he looks in a mirror, he can see that he's a total c***



Josh said:


> thanks hun


I was pleasantly surprised.



sXe Lexie said:


> *
> What happens if a woman touches your koolaid? :argh: *


it turns to dust.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Convinced someone I was gay on Omegle and that I was gonna commit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> What if someone steals Taylor from you will you carve the alphabet into them in lower case and upper case.


No one will steal her from me, tbs. 

Derek, can you resize GIFs?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Keep dreaming AMP.  *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

No. I just use gifninja, which takes clipped videos I made with Windows Movie Maker and turns them into gifs, which is why my gifs are all the same size and aren't the greatest quality.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

You: No, I have never experienced anything like that, but have you been to the doctor?
Stranger: yes
Stranger: he said it was fine
You: What' is IT though?
Stranger: apparently it's supposed to do that
You: So it's alright?
Stranger: i guess, but my ass still hurts
You: I'm so relieved you AREN'T pregnant.
Stranger: god me too, but we are gay
You: Yeah, that's why I'm relieved.
Stranger:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fucking hell my soccer coaches are fucking idiots


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

y is that


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- currently laughing at the jack offs in the rant who are all ganging up to bully some people in the wrestling section.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> No. I just use gifninja, which takes clipped videos I made with Windows Movie Maker and turns them into gifs, which is why my gifs are all the same size and aren't the greatest quality.


Ah. I gotcha.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Bullies? :lmao: *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

On the internet.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah. e-bullies on a wrestling forum. Takes balls.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was just kidding when I said they should bully Wrestling 16, even though he does suck.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> y is that


Not telling me if i'm in the A or B side (i'm hoping the B team tbfh) and not telling me where the game is even though its meant to be on tomorrow.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that's fucking dumb.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Obviously doesn't want you on the team. Take a hint.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Do what you gotta do Derek, to stop em. :argh: *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I can has cheeseburger ?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Do what you gotta do Derek, to stop em. :argh: *


They are all practically flamming each other in a discussion. If it goes any further I'll take action.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Obviously doesn't want you on the team. Take a hint.


haha, fuck you 



Derek said:


> They are all practically flamming each other in a discussion. If it goes any further I'll take action.


Ban them all. I'd mark for you


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> haha, fuck you


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its not a situation that requires me dropping the ban hammer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Flaming in the Wrestling Section? If so, might as well.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Eventually, one of em is gonna resort to saying something about your hero. 

Where is this flaming taking place? *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You already used that gif today AMP, need to be more original 



Derek said:


> Its not a situation that requires me dropping the ban hammer.


Get your Chono on and ban a bitch :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Its borderline at this point. And if anything, I'd give a warning.

I've found that 90% of the time, a warning is all you need. And if you temp ban somebody, they're probably just going to be mad and will do the same thing again at some point.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> You already used that gif today AMP, need to be more original


Not true. I used it on Thursday and it's now Friday. So yeah. 

It's a fucking awesome GIF though.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rape.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not true. I used it on Thursday and it's now Friday. So yeah.
> 
> It's a fucking awesome GIF though.


You used it first on Friday my time. Its still Friday hence why i said earlier today. So yeah.

Indeed it is an awesome gif.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

wooooooooooooooooof


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

miaow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

LOVER BEN~!


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Baaawk. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy and Lexie, no. Just no


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Lexie's a mother hen wot.

Truth: :lmao - Don't be such a stooge, Nick.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Crusaders won again 

4-1-3, maybe an outside chance of finals again this season


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It's almost 2:30 in the morning. I'm calling it a night. Laterzzzzzzzz.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Relax. Nick's only pissed because of his coach that wouldn't tell him where the game is going to be held. *


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> LOVER BEN~!


JEREMY THE LOVER~~~~~~~~~~!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jimmy, are you ever going to add me on MSN? Pretty sure I gave you my contact stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Relax. Nick's only pissed because of his coach that wouldn't tell him where the game is going to be held. *


lol. Poor Nicky.



the king of kings said:


> Jimmy, are you ever going to add me on MSN? Pretty sure I gave you my contact stuff.


Prolly, but I can't remember your MSN


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm pissed off at a lot of things Lexie 

Later Derek



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Crusaders won again
> 
> 4-1-3, *maybe an outside chance of finals again this season*


Keep dreaming :side:  Bulls have fallen in a heap lately, they really struggle out of South Africa.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> JEREMY THE LOVER~~~~~~~~~~!


How are you lover?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm good, I have a lovely day of nothingness, so I'll just be catching up on a load of TV.

How are you, you best be fiiiiiine.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Do tell Nick. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Prolly, but I can't remember your MSN


check your inbox.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I am fiiiiiine. Although tired considering it's 4:30.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Do tell Nick. *


Rather not


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> check your inbox.


Done.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Nick. Do I need to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin for you?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I am fiiiiiine. Although tired considering it's 4:30.


You really should be in bed, you bad bad bad boy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nick. Do I need to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin for you?


No. As i said the other day, little stuff just keps piling up and frustrating me


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

AMPLine4Life said:


> I am fiiiiiine. Although tired considering it's 4:30.


WTF are you doing on at 4:30


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Role Model said:


> You really should be in bed, you bad bad bad boy.


Your sig is keeping me up, tbs.



Sticksy said:


> No. As i said the other day, little stuff just keps piling up and frustrating me


Well I'm here to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin if needed. 



> WTF are you going on at 4:30


Typing.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nick. Do I need to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin for you?


Plz do.



Sticksy said:


> No. As i said the other day, little stuff just keps piling up and frustrating me


Sounds shitty. Have a bonfire and burn some of the frustration imho.



the king of kings said:


> WTF are you doing on at 4:30


Being awesome.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Relax. Nick's only pissed because of his coach that wouldn't tell him where the game is going to be held. *


And that his NRL team is 0-3 



Sticksy said:


> Keep dreaming :side:  Bulls have fallen in a heap lately, they really struggle out of South Africa.


I don't care if we make the finals or not, beating the Waratahs in Sydney is enough to smile about for 2009



Sticksy said:


> No. As i said the other day, little stuff just keps piling up and frustrating me


Yeah, like 0-3 

Gonna have me some dinner. Catch you crazy ones in a lil' while


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My NRL team isn't one of the things that is really bothering me although i'd be lying if i said i didn't care that we haven't won yet


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just suck it up dude, you'll be right


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Poor Nicky.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Just suck it up dude, you'll be right


haha. Saturday has the potential to resolve some things although it could make some stuff worse


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Cryptic. Btw Nick in case you missed it I found those albums for you.

Sup people?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You own Noodles


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I hope the new Depeche Mode one was on your list :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd rather have my eardrum stabbed than listen to Depeche Mode


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'd rather have my eardrum stabbed than listen to Depeche Mode


Coincidentally, listening to the opening bars of 'A Pain that I'm used to' is like stabbing your eardrum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't really like or care for Depeche Mode, never really given them a proper listen.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Depeche Mode? They're alright.*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> haha. Saturday has the potential to resolve some things although it could make some stuff worse


Optimism ftw



Sticksy said:


> I'd rather have my eardrum stabbed than listen to Depeche Mode


:lmao

Agreed


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Modfest. 

Sup RedBarBarons?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

So glad that I tipped the Roosters


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup Jimmy?*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Can't say I've ever given DM much of a listen, I might check their new album out if I hear some of it.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Violator is the best album to start with.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ah ok, I may have a listen some time.

Btw Seabs you should definitely check out that site I repped you, it's fucking huge.

I could be late with this, but have you guys heard of a program called Spotify (not sure if Aussies can get it)? Apparently it lets you stream music as much as you want.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I tried that a little while ago. There wasn't a great selection of music to choose from.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> Can't say I've ever given DM much of a listen, I might check their new album out if I hear some of it.





Rez said:


> Violator is the best album to start with.


Indeed. If you're going to listen to a DM album listen to Violator. Music for the Masses and Black Celebration are probably the next best. Sounds of the Universe is somewhere in the middle of their discography, quality wise.



IC said:


> Ah ok, I may have a listen some time.
> 
> Btw Seabs you should definitely check out that site I repped you, it's fucking huge.
> 
> I could be late with this, but have you guys heard of a program called Spotify (not sure if Aussies can get it)? Apparently it lets you stream music as much as you want.


Never heard of that program. Any good?
Might be worth a look if it is. I'm all for expanding my music collection 

EDIT: Not available in Aus yet. Oh well...

Truth: Not up to much atm, Seabs. Just waiting for dinner to be delivered :$ How about you?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

watching juno. what is this site you speak of IC, that you repped Seabs with?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If anyone has an easy way to remember the branches of the nerves in the brachial plexus and what they supply that would be pretty super  I'm alright with the 5 main nerves and what they supply but there are a ridiculous amount of branches that all sound similar that i just don't remember well :$ 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Optimism ftw


Yeah :\


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

IC said:


> Ah ok, I may have a listen some time.
> 
> Btw Seabs you should definitely check out that site I repped you, it's fucking huge.
> 
> I could be late with this, but have you guys heard of a program called Spotify (not sure if Aussies can get it)? Apparently it lets you stream music as much as you want.


*I checked it out yesterday. Nice find







*


Jim Coptafeel said:


> Indeed. If you're going to listen to a DM album listen to Violator. Music for the Masses and Black Celebration are probably the next best. Sounds of the Universe is somewhere in the middle of their discography, quality wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Just listening to some music as we speak. Nuttin much else. Probs gonna watch Mania 21 later today.*


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> watching juno. what is this site you speak of IC, that you repped Seabs with?


Overrated movie imo. I really didn't think it was anything special. Good to watch once, but after that....nah.

Truth: I have no idea where you'd find a 'Brachial Plexus' let alone the nerves on one. :$ 
Can't say I'd be much help...

Truth: Mania 21. Reminiscing before the XV?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Truth: I have no idea where you'd find a 'Brachial Plexus' let alone the nerves on one. :$
> Can't say I'd be much help...


haha, the brachial pleaxus is the bunch of nerves that start from the dorsal root ganglions of C5, C6, C7, C8 and T1 (ie nerves of your arm ) The 5 nerves (axillary, musculocutaneous, median, radial and ulnar) aren't too bad but all of the other branches are bitches.

Truth: I realised i lost you in the first line so don't bother pointing that out


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Biology exam coming up soon Nick?*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a really tough subject Nick 

My music performance practice today was awesome, we've really got it sounding nice in just 3 days 

Next 3 assignments are pretty involved but should be nice and rewarding.

Shocked at the footy results so far tonight.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Functional anatomy, not biology. Massive difference tbh and its not until a few weeks *but* we're 4 weeks into the course and we've learnt (or supposed to have learned) pretty much every muscle of the upper limb (ie, arm, forearm, hand), superficial muscles of the back and torso and the origins and insertions and their nerve supply to *every* muscle. Pretty solid with a lot of it just want to be awesome at it so i can get some good marks early in the 'easier' exams so i don't need a massive amount of marks in the final exam.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I know how ya feel atm. I've got exams over 6 weeks coming up starting May *


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

No, I totally know what Dorsal watchamathingame is. Yeah. Srsly. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> No, I totally know what Dorsal watchamathingame is. Yeah. Srsly. :side:


I did say....



Sticksy said:


> Truth: I realised i lost you in the first line so don't bother pointing that out


----------



## Blade (Jun 10, 2005)

Im making a rare cameo appearance...........


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Uh...hi


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Nicky boy I'm doing well in year 12 PE and Biology at the moment but even we're not going into specific nerve branches and stuff by their individual names. But it all sounds like good fun, I wouldn't mind doing a course similar to what you do from what I've seen you describe previously. Has it been worthwhile so far?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Crossface said:


> Nicky boy I'm doing well in year 12 PE and Biology at the moment but even we're not going into specific nerve branches and stuff by their individual names. But it all sounds like good fun, I wouldn't mind doing a course similar to what you do from what I've seen you describe previously. Has it been worthwhile so far?


Yeah, currently in my 2nd year of a health and exercise science degree at UNSW. Some of it is pretty hard but its a lot of fun. Definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It sounds easy :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> It sounds easy :side:


Go fuck yourself


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

No sex for ben.
Shit song, imho.
Also, my laptop chager is fucked. epic, epic, epic lame.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Sticksy said:


> Go fuck yourself


It was a joke, asshat 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> No sex for ben.
> Shit song, imho.
> Also, my laptop chager is fucked. epic, epic, epic lame.


Damn


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Damn


Damn indeed. Not only does it mean trying to communicate with asshat cockmongers, it means that I'll be laptopless this weekend at least. 
Onto the iTouch, I go...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Just buy a new laptop...

I got my K-Rudd money today, gonna be buying a jumper, jersey and a 360


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Way to stimulate the economy, man. 

Exercise and Health sounds like a good course. There's so many good ones to choose from though, I hate making decisions.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i didn't get the rudd money.


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

CHOOSE ENGINEERING. 

Also, last time my laptop charger was fucked I had to get a new laptop  This one is now fucked as well, the screen is only half attached to the keyboard section, so it is definitely in the process of dying.

I want K-Rudd money


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Crossface said:


> Way to stimulate the economy, man.
> 
> Exercise and Health sounds like a good course. There's so many good ones to choose from though, I hate making decisions.


Fuck rudd and his short term fix handouts. And go for the course that interests you the most.



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Just buy a new laptop...
> 
> I got my K-Rudd money today, gonna be buying a jumper, jersey and a 360


You know as well as I do that I can't afford to fork out $3000+ on a new laptop.
I'll go andsee if I can get my charger replaced tomorrow/Monday. Fucking pissed though. Xbox broken, laptop broken and a fucking clusterfuck of sand in the cables. 

Buy cod4 and start practicing. I will murder you


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Education is a great course. Meet great people in it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I remember when I played Diesel in COD4. I stabbed him a few times, he stabbed me a few times then he left the game, claiming he had to go to dinner. I knew better.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I start my Arts course in July (I think). Cannot. Fucking. Wait. POLITICS-uhhuuuuh!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Crossface said:


> Way to stimulate the economy, man.
> 
> Exercise and Health sounds like a good course. There's so many good ones to choose from though, I hate making decisions.


Yeah, this wasn't my first choice course but i didn't get the marks for another 2 



Josh said:


> i didn't get the rudd money.


Me either :\



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Education is a great course. Meet great people in it


Education, lol


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Politics = BOOOOORING. I enjoy the surface of it, but I hate extremists of either wing and the deeper you go the less interesting it gets.

Education.... eh. I couldn't bear working with kids. Uni lecturer would be ok, but that doesn't need an education degree.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kevin Rude :side:

:lmao @ the chick crying because he yelled at her.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually a uni lecturer does require a degree. And a doctorate or PhD


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Really? I knew they required a high qualification (PhD) in their field but didn't realise they needed education qualifications.

I lolled at the girl crying because she got told off by Rudd. I don't mind Rudd, he is very personable and politically solid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

She'll now know not to antagonise the small man with the glasses. They seem to be a tough bunch :argh:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh said:


> I remember when I played Diesel in COD4. I stabbed him a few times, he stabbed me a few times then he left the game, claiming he had to go to dinner. I knew better.


Sorry to have to say this, but I would slap you silly on CoD4.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jimmy, check my banner request plz. It's on the second page now I think. 

*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah they need to be experts in their fields in order to lecture people on it.

My music lecturer has a doctorate and a masters.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about entering the porn industry.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

I heard that pin pricks don't cut the mustard though Andy. Bad luck mate.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Good move


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> I'm thinking about entering the porn industry.


:cheers:



Crossface said:


> I heard that pin pricks don't cut the mustard though Andy. Bad luck mate.


haha



Seabs said:


> *Jimmy, check my banner request plz. It's on the second page now I think.
> 
> *


He needs to make mine next


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Andy? In my porn? Yeah, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

That sarcasm hurts Nick. 

Unless you actually found my lame joke humourous that is. But it's Andy, so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That wasn't sarcastic


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Epic thunderstorm atm


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome then. 

Having holidays rocks by the way.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Epic ummm... well there's really nothing going on here, except it's FRIDAY!!! :hb


----------



## Crossface (Sep 22, 2006)

Fridays are epic anyway. Only bettered by Saturdays in fact.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Crossface said:


> Fridays are epic anyway. Only bettered by Saturdays in fact.


QFT. Only problem is, I have to go get ready for work.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Ya know I had an odd experience today.

My school shut for the holidays yesterday but the local council forced Teacher's to spend an extra "Training" day at the school today.

So I was going to go up and drop off an essay that needed to be sent away during the holidays.

I walk into the massive main hall and well... It was fairly odd.

*Please Note: The heads of my school are super-fucking-serious*

THere were five massive inflatable Palm trees, four tables, Carribean Music on the PA system, teachers in hawaiin shirts and skirts. And to top it all off the 64 year old head Librarian walking around in a coconut bra.

Supposedly they had no time to organise anything for the extra day so instead decided to have a carribean day.


Quite possibly one of the oddest experiences of my life.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just had the best breakfast ever! Fried eggs, bacon, grilled-cheese, fried bologna and a beer.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

that puts my regular muesli or rice bubbles to shame :$
owell...Cheese toast and bacon for brekky tomorrow


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Dead thread


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hideously dead thread.

How are you doing Ben?

Haven't spoke to you in ages.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been well, busy with uni work but now I've got a 2-week break of nothing due.

Gonna enjoy Mania on Monday much more without having stuff due the next day lol.

Anyway, off to bed I go


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stone Cold **** leavin before I can taunt you.

Don't wanna go to work today, likely gonna be pretty boring.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

ERIC!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Wanna see my poker face, McQueen?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't believe I'm not ordering WM. I haven't even been really watching wrestling lately, yet I find myself being tempted.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I haven't watched a full show since Last October and the only thing I've been following Currently is The Rather Awesome HBK/Taker stuff.

I'll be ordering though..

Or more likely my friend will and I might randomly appear on his doorstep at midnight.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I can't believe I'm not ordering WM. I haven't even been really watching wrestling lately, yet I find myself being tempted.


I think it may be worth it, especially at the price you Brits can get it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a party, so everybody else orders it and watches it at my place. We get smashed. 

You should order it, Ben.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

£15 though, I can think of much better things to spend that sort of money on.

I think I'll just download it in the highest quality in the morning.

Unless of course I can sweet talk my parents into ordering it for me :side:


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I just found out Springsteen did a version of London Calling...

This should be an intresting listen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

HBK/Taker is worth the £15 alone. I mean, people pay that money to watch a 10 second boxing match with some jobber from Birmingham.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I just don't think I really care enough to pay to watch it.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Fair Enough, i can see how people can move on from wrestling. I've come close so giving up, it just gets so damn repetitive and i get fed up.

But when it's good, it's great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm getting Mania. But I'm not paying for it. I think it's the first wrestling PPV I'm watching live since whatever Mania Michaels/Cena headlined.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Mania 23 AMP.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Craig, i missed The Wire last night, any chance they've been putting it on iPlayer?


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Ah. Right. I thought it was two years ago. I watched that via stream though. I think the last wrestling PPV I actually watched on a television set was Mania 22 (that was the Mania with Edge/Foley, right?)

I probably wouldn't get this years if I had to pay for it. Not excited for anything except Michaels/Taker and that's not worth $55.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

You yanks are really getting ripped off.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Craig, i missed The Wire last night, any chance they've been putting it on iPlayer?


Nah they're not putting it on there due to royalty issues.

They've only bought the rights to screen each episode once so it's not up there.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmm, i'll request it in the media section.

And yeah, $55 for wrestling? No chance.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll just get a stream.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

They're usually $45 (which is still too high, imo) but since it's Mania they increase the price. No one follows wrestling anymore either so even if I wanted to get more PPVs, there's no one to split it with and I'm not paying $45 by myself.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

$45 for their regular PPVs is highway robbery. No wonder their buyrates have tanked.

Hell my ticket for Summerslam in the nosebleed section was $30.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

WM is the only PPV I usually order, I'll download the rest or watch them for free on TV.

But I just don't feel any sort of need to see WM this year, certainly not the need to pay actually money for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> $45 for their regular PPVs is highway robbery. No wonder their buyrates have tanked.


It doesn't help that UFC runs a PPV every month at $45 a pop as well. And it's a lot easier to sell your friends on fighting than wrestling.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I laughed when the WWE tried to take a pot shot at MMA and the UFC when they said that their PPVs don't last the full amount of time that they are given.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

And in my rear view mirror is the mother fuckin' law....


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

.... 

I got 99 problems and a bitch ain't one


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: By chance, i'm watching the Disney movie 'Cars'. It's not actually that bad 

Hey 3dizzle


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Bumpage.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: By chance, i'm watching the Disney movie 'Cars'. It's not actually that bad
> 
> Hey 3dizzle


Please, don't refer to it as a Disney movie. Disney haven't made a good movie since... well either Hercules or Hunchback.

It's a GOdamn Pixar film.

It is fairly awesome though...

And it was Paul Newman's last film so it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- just got back from the gym. Pretty tired.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Park that car, drop that phone, sleep on the floor, dream about me.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i like you for that


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Katy Perry has fantastic Breasts.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Now you're all gone got your make-up on and you're not coming back.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig said:


> Truth: Katy Perry has fantastic Breasts.


qutoed for truth


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

true sounds of a revolution.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

What song would that be from?
EDIT: Perry's breasts are the nicest natural looking pair I've ever seen.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

They are pretty fantastic.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> EDIT: Perry's breasts are the nicest natural looking pair I've ever seen.


Someone clearly hasn't saw Keeley Hazell,


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

There's such a thing as too big.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh Keeley would be my upper limit when it comes to breast sixe.

32E ain't massive.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Those boobs are fine with me. They don't exactly look natural though.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> Those boobs are fine with me. They don't exactly look natural though.


Natural 32E...


If they weren't natural she would lose her £1 million a year page 3 contract.

Or if you want you can go look at her half naked in images to see their real.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Speaking of Nazis, it's they're, not their. And I think I will go find her half naked. I mean, since you insisted.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not a fan of those. Too big.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I've always been of the opinion that if you can't get most of the breast in one handful, they're too big.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> I've always been of the opinion that if you can't get most of the breast in one handful, they're too big.


Well I do have fucking massive hands (The wonders of being 6'4")


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You're a full foot taller than me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Trust me, being tall isn't good, you stick out, you get back problems etc.

You have to pay extra for clothes and shoes etc.

Truth: Just saw and ADvert for Liam Neeson's new TV show. Looks awesome.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I already have back problems.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I think being just above 6 feet is the best.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah 5'11"-6'1" would be my perfect height, six four is just too fucking much.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I should move to Japan where I'd actually be around average height.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm 6" exactly 


Hey guys, pretty pissed i can't watch Smackdown tonight, but it was alright watching some old school matches again.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> I should move to Japan where I'd actually be around average height.


Japan is acctually my dream place to live.

But I hadn't thought about the height difference before.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I know a guy who lived there for several months. He's about 6'2" and he said he towered above everybody.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Shit Craig, you're a full inch or two taller then me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Women in summer dresses = sexy.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Truth: Watching the very last Star Trek, voyager...oh hell yeah.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> Truth: Watching the very last Star Trek, voyager...oh hell yeah.


I used to watch that show. But it wasn't the last Star Trek show, Enterprise was.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

hey everyone :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

EGame said:


> Women in summer dresses = sexy.


Quite true.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I know that, i meant i'm watching the last Voyager episode.


I apologise for the confusion.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I've never watched a full episode of Star Trek

I have, however listened to both of WIlliam Shatner's Albums.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ah. I think I still have that episode on tape somewhere.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw the trailor for the movie on Monday, looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have back problems, already, and I'm 18. Had them since I was 14, but they're not severe, I just get aches every now and then. It's call sciatica.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That sucks.

I've had back problems since I was 14; I tore a muscle in my back. It used to flare up every month or so, but luckily it hasn't been a problem in a while, but I still don't like lifting anything heavy.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Mellow420 said:


> I have back problems, already, and I'm 18. Had them since I was 14, but they're not severe, I just get aches every now and then. It's call sciatica.


I've had severe back problems since about 12 and a bad knee with a bad limp since 14.

My back is due mainly due to a genetic calcium deficency making my bones slightly weak and not strong enough to support my weight, my knee is due to being speared down the stairs of a moving double decker bus.

I fuckign hate my knee... and on mention of it I've just taken some painkillers so if I start one of my random sessions you'll know why.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I think we'll agree that TNG > all when it comes to startrek


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

.Big.C. said:


> I think we'll agree that TNG > all when it comes to startrek


Thats just common sense.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh and skittlesprom agrees


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Luke Picard is the greatest ever human.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jean-Luke...if you please.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I really don't know how my back problem started or where it originated, but I just remember that during my growing spurt I started feeling pains in my lower back and right leg, having to sit and lay down often.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> Jean-Luke...if you please.


I apologise, Jean-Luke it is, of course.

corre, what a man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have any back problems.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

William T Riker wasn't far off tbh...he was pretty awesome too.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

the king of kings said:


> I don't have any back problems.


Consider yourself lucky, but you might develop them in thirty or so years. Even so, you'll be glad you didn't get them as a teenager.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got back problems but only because I'm lazy and slouch in chairs alot, easily solved by a bit of dynamic stretching...


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Gone, later.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'm in the same boat as Big C. Cya Jiggalow420.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mans is tired.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Looking forward to Jenson "The Real Mans Racing Driver" Button owning in the next race.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Wishing my wi-fi would go faster and listening to System of a Down right now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

pffft I invested in an uber fast router a year or so ago, runs about as fast as when a cables plugged in, can't remember the details on the speeds etc.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I have 802.11G, which doesn't help. I would upgrade, but I have an older, secondary laptop that doesn't support 802.11n


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

God damn it. Assholes decided to postpone my first football game of the season and i'm away for the 2nd game so i'll have to earn my spot :\


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Aushole rules or proper...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That sucks. But if you have talent, I'm sure they'll see it. And if not, you join another club, beat them, and then taunt them.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Toatl assholes, man. 

Drunk as a skunk btw.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

(Y)(Y)


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you can have whatever you like


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> Toatl assholes, man.
> 
> Drunk as a skunk btw.


boomshakalaka


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yay, getting paid for some piss easy graphic design work. Club night posters and flyers ftw. £50+ depending on attendance per event. lollers. Bearing in mind it'll be 2-3 hours effort each time.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> Aushole rules or proper...


As in what many other aussies call soccer.



Susan Dealer said:


> That sucks. But if you have talent, I'm sure they'll see it. And if not, you join another club, beat them, and then taunt them.


Yeah, without blowing my horn i'm a pretty handy player. Trouble is i hate my coaches, they don't really know me and i couldn't care less about training etc 



Andy3000 said:


> Toatl assholes, man.
> 
> Drunk as a skunk btw.


Ohai Andy, sup dude?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AWESOM-O said:


> boomshakalaka


Screams "drunk, motherfuckers" to me, which is exactly what I sohuld be hearing a this point.

Some chick asked me to go camping next week. I don't know what I'm suposed to say to taht.

EDIT: I spy Nicky. Sup, man? i've been drinking.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> Some chick asked me to go camping next week. I don't know what I'm suposed to say to taht.


...your tent or mine...


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not much. Going out later tonight for a friends 20th birthday dinner then i plan on getting hammered after that. If i can turn on my computer i may come on just for you :argh:

Coincidentally, the person who's birthday it is tonight is also going camping with me next week


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Nicksys gonna be demoted 
Just passing thru tbh. Shit to do. People to meet. places to see.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Piss off Jimmy, and make my fucking banner!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> Yay, getting paid for some piss easy graphic design work. Club night posters and flyers ftw. £50+ depending on attendance per event. lollers. Bearing in mind it'll be 2-3 hours effort each time.


How did you get involved doing that? I want to do that sort of thing in my area and at uni, since the posters and flyers usually suck.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Las time I went camping me and a buddy got hammered and went to somr Chinedse restaurant. That was fun for about all of half an hour, before they decided we shouldn't be sitting in a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:lmao Nice Andy


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Typical Andy behavior. Just kinda wondering, if you are really drunk, why are you on here instead of scoring some equally drunk chicks.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

They atually threw us out of there. Wou;d 't let us eat or nothin.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I asked a mate who's organises a few nights in nottingham if I could have a go...people liked the first one I did for free, so they asked me to do some more for money, were pretty generous with it, hopefully someone else might ask them as well.

Also got in touch with an old friend down in london, she's part of a hip hop dance group who REALLY needed some help and gonna do a bit of designing for free, bearing in mind they were uses flyers made in word, and she's gonna have words with the group about possibly getting me paid for some more later on.

Just got lucky I suppose, I mean most clubs/events have people already but if you really want to do it just go in early/when they're setting up and ask about it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Womanizer just came up on my Podi


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Fucking gay song that is...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Should I watch Watchmen, Notorious or Origins Wolverine?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Watchmen, the Wolverine one that's out is still a work in progress. And notorious is pants in my opinion.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Notorious. And Big C, that song is far from gay.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

FAR FROM GAY, yeah it's about as far from gay as a mincy little ****** prancing about in tight leather hotpants.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Far from gay indeed. Britney Spears (a woman) is naked for half of the music vid. Plus the entire thing is about sex and heterosexual relationships.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

It is a terrible song but it is also catchy.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Katy Perry is somewhat terrible. Altough being completely fuckable helps.

Actually, she's not really that terrible I suppose.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

you should give this a go tbh... TURN UP your speakers before you play it though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJ6hwsq624


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a alright song, catchy as hell though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Sounds way too busy. And the foreground and background beats suck.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

If you say so.

in all fairness it's probably not everyones cup of tee, I'm just going through a drum n bass, dubstep, and breakbeats phase. With the odd bit of seasick steve thrown in for my sanity.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That's tea I assume. Truth: Listening to the radio *gasp*. I know, it's incredible that people actually still listen to it.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Tea???

I listen to the radio when I'm in my car, in the bath, having a shower, and when I'm studying(less of that these days)...cos I'm cool like that.

Oh and I listened to beardy man's minimix on radio one early on annie mac's mash up. Awesome stuff on an awesome show. Plus she is fit, and irish.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Well I'm rocking out to Dio, which your (looks for description) music cannot touch.


----------



## CBR (Aug 12, 2004)

Truth trying to decide what Wrestlemania's to watch tonight.

Wrestlemania 11
Wrestlemania 14
Wrestlemania 2 
or
Wrestlemania 8


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm down with some 70/80's rock gods. Dio being one of them. lol.


----------



## jax_the_ax (Jul 1, 2006)

Not on youtube that's for sure.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

jax_the_ax said:


> Not on youtube that's for sure.


What's not?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Nothing. Everything is on YouTube. Kinda like Rule 34.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Morning. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hello Lexie. Sup?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Jeff Hardy looks ridiculous on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello Lexie. And Certs, I haven't seen SD, so spoiler tags plz.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Not seen it yet...do tell certsy wertsy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeff Hardy always looks ridiculous.

CERTICUS!~


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

SEBASTIAN. CONNECT

Just the green face paint crap. Looks horrible. No spoilers needed. 

Long time no see Big C, sup?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CONNECSHUNNNNN

Dealer, scurry along back to the Mafia section plz.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Not much, tired, but can't sleep.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't speak to the mafia mod like that Seb ;D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Certs & Sticksy, star rating for the CM_Skittle underwear snap?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh man that pic was full of win. I know you hate her but she's ratings, I hope she doesn't really leave. 

8.5/10, that body was sick


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think she's an idiot, but i'm not gonna argue with a pic like that. I'll co-sign you and throw ****1/4 at it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

****

Standard black attire, pretty covered, not too risque but she has a good body and its Skittles :side:

I hope she doesn't leave tbh, she's pretty entertaining


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I will admit the deep-throating banana's line was an epic owning.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Someone post the pic. SOMEONE has to have saved it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

^I did not, but I'm sure enigma has it

More than fair assessments by the both of you, as always. 

She's a great poster, that whole post was complete ownage.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Skittles has nothing on Sabrina and Hannah.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Susan you're talking about different things. Sabrina is someone you actually have convo's with, Hannah the same. Skittles is a fun girl that entertains you with her posts. She's not the conversationalist that the others are, and that's a wonderful thing in its own right.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dealer, I think you missed my earlier post.

I'll continue the star ratings theme and throw out a definite 5 star ~










omg gagagagagagagagagagagagagagagaga


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I would hit that. And Seb, I saw it; I just chose to ignore it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I forgot to mention my favourite female poster on here is Princess 'Iron Fist' Xtyne.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think I've ever conversed with the princess, but from what I hear she's a cool cat.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

gg


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Never seen her pics or talked to her.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Speaking of cool cats, Pandolfini might be the coolest surname ever, Certs.

Good job (Y)


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank my ancestors. they were good peeps. ANd thank you <3

The new episode of Scrubs this week OWNED, tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Which one was that Certs? 



Susan Dealer said:


> Skittles has nothing on Sabrina *and Hannah*.


Get off my kool aid :side:



Certs said:


> Susan you're talking about different things. Sabrina is someone you actually have convo's with, Hannah the same. Skittles is a fun girl that entertains you with her posts. She's not the conversationalist that the others are, and that's a wonderful thing in its own right.


Indeed.



EGame said:


> gg


:lmao Awesome


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wouldn't be suprised if EGame saved the pic. He's known for being a dirty dog :O

Certs, if you think Scrubs is OWNING, I hope you're watching 24. The season has been awesome on 47 different levels. I could name all of them if someone dared to argue otherwise.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm out.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm really surprised he didn't get banned for that. I don't really care though, and that outweighs all.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Seb, hell yeah I'm watching 24, and this season has been all types of awesome. I haven't been too happy with this season of Scrubs, and expected much better. This episode was the first really good one this season. 

I am totally addicted to 24. Season 2 is next on my list


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Even though it's flawed, I am still completely hooked on Heroes. Especially now CHRISTOPHER ECCLESTONE is confirmed to be returning.

edit: Josh, the breasts in your sig are incredible.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> Seb, hell yeah I'm watching 24, and this season has been all types of awesome. *I haven't been too happy with this season of Scrubs, and expected much better. This episode was the first really good one this season.*
> 
> I am totally addicted to 24. Season 2 is next on my list


Really? I thought that the first 2 were pretty sub-par but the rest have been pretty awesome tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That pic HAUNTS my dreams, I can no longer look at a woman without seeing her head on Skittles immaculate body. 

omg hlp.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

LOL EGame. And Josh, pedophilia is perfectly OK. Now, asl?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I want to see this picture.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I had no idea her body was that sick. God bless her. 

Nick- I dunno, JD seems to have phoned it in this season and it kills the show. It seems like he was forced to come back this year.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Josh, Lily Allen said on the Sunday Night Project her favourite thing in the world is cock.

In front of her step-father, lol.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Luckiest.stepfather.ever.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Seb said:


> Josh, Lily Allen said on the Sunday Night Project her favourite thing in the world is cock.


What a coincidence, I have one.

Josh - 1
World - 0


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF She's like 3 years older than me, theoretically she's the pedophile alluring me in with those sinful sex storm pics. 

I have no control of my libido, so gtfo.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Tally of people who liek cock more than other stuff: amount of men in world + 1.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Speaking of which, time for some Lily Thai.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> I had no idea her body was that sick. God bless her.
> 
> Nick- I dunno, JD seems to have phoned it in this season and it kills the show. It seems like he was forced to come back this year.


Nah, i do agree that he hasn't been there as much the other characters have stepped up a bit. Although i have to say that this episode seems awesome. I'm like 1 min 40 into it and its already awesome 



Seb said:


> Josh, Lily Allen said on the Sunday Night Project her favourite thing in the world is cock.


Nice


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I bought this fucking big box of Bagel Bites in an attempt to be more responsible with my money right? Well the pieces a shit are in this big fucking tray that does not include the CRISPING TRAY, that aluminum shit that makes the bagel all nice and crunchy. So for my trouble I am eating soft soggy bagel bites. 

Fuck.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I watched the first few episodes of Season 7 (Scrubs) but then I forgot to keep watching. May have to watch some tonight, although I was planning on watching Fight Club.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^I advocate Fight Club, definitely go with it. 

I hope you purchased the EXTREME Nacho flavor, they are so win. :O


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

That new bitchy doctor is so fucking hot, much hotter than anyone on Fight Club. 

Scrubs wins.

EXTREME NACHO? never even seen them in the supermarket. What the fuck?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

They are are zesty flavor. Absolutely delicious. :O


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'm watching 2 1/2 men. Not as funny as usual. Plus the girl is, for once, ugly.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> That new bitchy doctor is so fucking hot, much hotter than anyone on Fight Club.












I am flustered just LOOKING at it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> *That new bitchy doctor is so fucking hot*, much hotter than anyone on Fight Club.
> 
> Scrubs wins.
> 
> EXTREME NACHO? never even seen them in the supermarket. What the fuck?


Yeah she is pretty hawt. Katie isn't bad either.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Josh said:


> I am flustered just LOOKING at it.


Touche. 










Katie is hawt too, and I find her funny as hell.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> Katie is hawt too, and I find her funny as hell.


Quite true. Is she the intern JD has? And he has to teach her to be more compassionate with patients?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

No, that Denise, the girl whose hot ass pic I posted. 

Katie is the kiss-ass. I love when they call her out on it.

Nick, let me know when you see the bra.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> Quite true. Is she the intern JD has? And he has to teach her to be more compassionate with patients?


No.



Certs said:


> No, that Denise, the girl whose hot ass pic I posted.
> 
> Katie is the kiss-ass. I love when they call her out on it.
> 
> Nick, let me know when you see the bra.


Denise's bra? Already seen


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I enjoyed that scene immensely


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Indeed. Lucky black kid :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone see Micheal J. Fox on Letterman the other night?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

No, how did he look?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Certs said:


> No, how did he look?


He looked okay, but I felt really bad for him, while watching it. He couldn't really stop moving or anything. He seems to still be in good spirits though, which is good.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

What happened to him?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

He has Parkinson's dealer. 

At least his spirits are high. Can't help but feel for the guy, he's still young.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Oh shit, how did I forget that. I wish him all the best, although it looks pretty grim.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

He's still Teen Wolf to me.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Marty McFly, now and forever


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup AMP


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Just got home from a night of movies. So I'm just chillin now and about to listen to TSwift.

Supwitchu?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much. killing time before i go out tonight


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello AMP. Marty McFly indeed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Niceness. I'm drinking for the first time in weeks tomorrow night so I'm excited.

Don't get into any fights, throw up on tourists, or hook up with mediocre chicks.

Edit: Sup Dealer?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- here.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:lickslips:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Niceness. I'm drinking for the first time in weeks tomorrow night so I'm excited.
> 
> Don't get into any fights, throw up on tourists, or hook up with mediocre chicks.


If i do hook up with anyone i'd hope it to be the chick that i'm massively keen on


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Well best of luck with that. Just don't throw up on her.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Don't plan on getting that drunk tbh. I need some luck though :$


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Don't plan on getting that drunk tbh.* I need some luck though* :$













....Hi Nick


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hi Hannah, sup?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Hannah and Sticksy


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Hi Hannah, sup?


Nothin really, just talking to this guy who has the same name as you on msn, he's kinda boring though  

You?



Stratus™ said:


> Hello Hannah and Sticksy


Hey 

Hope you're betting on Mickie winning at mania ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'm boring? Not in your dreams :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Hope you're betting on Mickie winning at mania ;D


Just look in my sig underneath the Gif. I know who's gonna win


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> I'm boring? Not in your dreams :side:


In my dreams you are far from boring Nick.



Stratus™ said:


> Just look in my sig underneath the Gif. I know who's gonna win


Pfft, Mickie owns all. As long as Melina, Beth or Trish dont win, i guess im happy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> In my dreams you are far from boring Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft, Mickie owns all. As long as Melina, Beth or Trish dont win, i guess im happy


Well. Kelly could win 

I sent you an add on MySpace btw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Trish will win it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Derek



Hannah Laree said:


> In my dreams you are far from boring Nick.


Intriguing


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Does Candice still look like this:



















If so. She's not winning anything.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

She didnt look like that in her last match against Beth a few weeks ago. I doubt she'll be there. She isnt even in the Graphic for the match anymore. Thats why im going with McCool winning as a 2nd choice if Candice isnt there.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stratus™ said:


> Well. Kelly could win
> 
> I sent you an add on MySpace btw


Kelly Kelly winning would be absoloutly terrible. And i'll accept when i next log on 



Derek said:


> Trish will win it.


She shouldn't. A present Diva deserves to win it, imo. Trish winning would suck.



Sticksy said:


> Intriguing


Yeh, you weren't boring in my dreams either


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Beth Phoenix is winning it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> Beth Phoenix is winning it.


That's what I've heard. Her or Santino.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Mickie James is winning it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I have no idea who will win.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gail Kim is winning it.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> Beth Phoenix is winning it.


That would suck. She isn't that good. Shes decent in the ring but can't take bumps, she can't sell well either.



Derek said:


> Mickie James is winning it.


Thats perfect. Mickie James deserves to win it. She hasn't won a singles match (apart from her one against Santinio), since August.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nicky needs luck?

Mickie's winning the battle royal, and then the title @ Backlash


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Katie Lea is going to win it. At least in my dreams she is.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Just lost ma boner 'cause of those pics, AMP.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Nicky needs luck?
> 
> Mickie's winning the battle royal, and then the title @ Backlash


Agreed. I hope so anyways  Not a fan of Melina, she needs to drop the title, she got rewarded for getting injured.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Katie Lea is going to win it. At least in my dreams she is.


It's a shame how their using her. She should have been Women's champ by now.

Mickie marks are so cocky.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Does it really matter who wins? They'll forgot about the whole "Miss Wrestlemania" nickname within a month anyway.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Does it really matter who wins? They'll forgot about the whole "Miss Wrestlemania" nickname within a month anyway.


Molly Holly is going to win it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't care who wins


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> It's a shame how their using her. She should have been Women's champ by now.
> 
> Mickie marks are so cocky.


Yea but I doubt she'll ever have the title either, if Monday was any indiction, they sank to a new low having her job to freakin Tiffany :no:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Honestly I think it'll be Trish who wins it. Mickie and Gail as the next logical chances.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mae Young ftw!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

That was obviously not the way the match was supposed to end. Tiffany must have held onto Katie Lea's tights so she could get a win on national TV. She should be fired.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Swagg said:


> It's a shame how their using her. She should have been Women's champ by now.
> 
> Mickie marks are so cocky.


Katie is one of the best female wrestlers WWE have, i remember seeing the ladder match she had with Beth in OVW, not her best match, but it was great all the same. Yeh, us Mickie marks can be cocky 



Stone Cold sXe said:


> Honestly I think it'll be Trish who wins it. Mickie and Gail as the next logical chances.


Trish winning seems likely, unfortunatly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Or they just rushed the finish so they could get to the Santino Segment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope Awesome Kong comes out and just murders them all.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'd mark.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

stone cold stunner


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Santino :no:

I am beyond tired of his act now. It's just too stale, boring, and repetitive.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* So we switch from sex talk, to wrestling talk? Nothing surprises me anymore. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Santino :no:
> 
> I am beyond tired of his act now. It's just too stale, boring, and repetitive.


You're crazy.


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Playing Resident Evil 5 while Buzzed is awesome!!

Oh yea. Hey all!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * So we switch from sex talk, to wrestling talk? Nothing surprises me anymore. *


We can keep the sex talk alive if you want Lexie :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Sticksy said:


> We can keep the sex talk alive if you want Lexie :side:


XXXLexieXXX can't participate in promiscuous sex so I think she will say NO.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I fuck on the first date.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

sXe Lexie said:


> * So we switch from sex talk, to wrestling talk? Nothing surprises me anymore. *


Incorporate the two. I'd of piledriven that diva the other night, but I was counted out and sent to the back :side:

No Derek, I'm not crazy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Josh said:


> XXXLexieXXX can't participate in promiscuous sex so I think she will say NO.


haha



Swagg said:


> I fuck on the first date.


Anderson Silva owns


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- totally watching The Soup.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Josh is right though.  for once *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lexie not participating in sex? :lmao


----------



## Damien_Draiman™ (Apr 28, 2004)

Derek said:


> Truth- totally watching The Soup.


Good Man. I missed it, but it's on my DVR. Worth watching this week?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* It's not hard to imagine. *


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Off to watch the footy games.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damien_Draiman™ said:


> Good Man. I missed it, but it's on my DVR. Worth watching this week?


So far its an average start to the show. Some funny clips, but nothing completely hysterical yet.


Truth- Jerry Lynn is the new ROH World Champ.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> So far its an average start to the show. Some funny clips, but nothing completely hysterical yet.
> 
> 
> Truth- Jerry Lynn is the new ROH World Champ.


No joke?

FRITZ KNEW~!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- Jerry Lynn is the new ROH World Champ.


Seriously? What the hell? Tyler Blacks had like EVERYTHING going for him. He should have beaten Nigel. BS.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sXe Lexie said:


> * Josh is right though.   for once *


har har, white text, good 1


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

AMPLine4Life said:


> No joke?
> 
> FRITZ KNEW~!


I guess so. I know he's freinds with Jerry, so they're probably enjoying the win right now.

And the only logical choices to take the belt off Nigel were Lynn and Black. They probably figured that they can put the belt on Lynn, have the storyline payoff, and then have him drop the title to Black in the near future.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Did you listen to the show this week where Fritz brought it up, Derek?

By the way, the show sucks with just him.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> And the only logical choices to take the belt off Nigel were Lynn and Black. They probably figured that they can put the belt on Lynn, have the storyline payoff, and then have him drop the title to Black in the near future.


Lynn though, come on, logical but his title reign wont be anything spectacular. Tyler Black should have gotton it, it seemed more logical than Lynn getting it. I was hoping Black would get it and then drop it to Jacobs a few months later.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I did here it. Yeah, they really need to do something about getting a new person on the show. The other guys are obviously not reliable at this point, so they might as well get somebody else who can be on the show full time and just have the other guys pop up every once in a while.

edit- the whole point was to give Lynn the title for the storyline. It was about getting the moment of him winning the title. He can drop the title really quickly and it won't hurt him because the whole point was for him to actually win the title. There is still plenty of time for Black to win it, its going to happen.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> I guess so. I know he's freinds with Jerry, so they're probably enjoying the win right now.
> 
> And the only logical choices to take the belt off Nigel were Lynn and Black. They probably figured that they can put the belt on Lynn, have the storyline payoff, and then have him drop the title to Black in the near future.



I was hoping for Black to win the belt off Nigel. Hopefully he wins it from Lynn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> I did here it. Yeah, they really need to do something about getting a new person on the show. The other guys are obviously not reliable at this point, so they might as well get somebody else who can be on the show full time and just have the other guys pop up every once in a while.


I don't get why DLo didn't do the whole show with him this week considering he was in studio for the final segment.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Derek said:


> edit- the whole point was to give Lynn the title for the storyline. It was about getting the moment of him winning the title. He can drop the title really quickly and it won't hurt him because the whole point was for him to actually win the title. There is still plenty of time for Black to win it, its going to happen.


Hmm, thats true. In a sense i think its okay because 1.Nigel lost the title 2.It's going to a decent wrestler who can put on good matches at any given time. I'm just pissed Tyler didn't win it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know AMP. I thought D-Lo was cool, I certainely wouldn't mind him being on the show more often since he apparently doesn't live too far from the studio.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Nigel should win it back off Lynn, then have Black beat him for it.

I don't even watch ROH :lmao.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Do you even know what ROH stands for AF?  *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

RAPING Old Hoes


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* That's you right? Or your little brother?  *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * That's you right? Or your little brother?  *


wat ..


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ROH lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

~AussieFan~ said:


> Nigel should win it back off Lynn, then have Black beat him for it.
> 
> *I don't even watch ROH* :lmao.


Umm ok! 

So you're laughing at yourself for not watching Ring Of Honor.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He's laughing at you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

sXe Lexie said:


> * That's you right? Or your little brother?  *


Neither.

I would never RAPE an old hoe. Maybe a young one though. And my little brother knows better than to RAPE anyone.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Ah, great news then. *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

That's the first post I've seen you make where you didn't use a smiley. Congrats.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I don't feel like using smileys atm. Why? You hate my smileys? *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Don't really care, tbs. Just noticed you seem to use them in every post.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No smilies? Lexie must be upset :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats the only smiley I use.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* How'd you know Nick?

My favorite one is the 'side' and ': o'. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * How'd you know Nick?*


We're like kindred spirits :argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I only really use the laughing ones. Oh and hi everybody.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Do I need to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin for you Lexie?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* That's news to me.




Do I need to carve the fuckin alphabet into someone's skin for you Lexie?

Click to expand...

Last resort, kay? *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe Lexie said:


> * That's news to me. *


News to me as well. In fact i first heard that news 6 mins ago :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Last resort? That's usually my first resort. You don't want to know my last resort.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Acid Bath?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* I'm kind of curious as to what it is AMP. Usually, things like that are usually my last resort. =0 *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Cut my life into pieces
this is my last resort
suffocation
no breathing
don't give a fuck if I cut my arm bleeding


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My last resort is too graphic to go into detail on the forum.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth -The band derek qouted is from where i live.

AMP probably straps them to a chair and makes them watching Jonas Brothers video's on repeat.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* No such thing as too graphic, y'know. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure there is


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Pretty sure there isn't. I Like your sig Nick, it fits perfectly.*


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't want anyone stealing my torture tactics anyway, tbs. The last thing I need is one of you cocksuckers actually using said tactic, getting caught, and then getting all the press about how, "the torture this person put his victim through will go down as one of the most brutal sightings in history" when really you just stole my tactic and passed it off as your own.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd give credit to you Amp. Actually, probably wouldn't.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I appreciate that but I'd never be caught performing my tactic. I'd torture the poor sap, make a clean escape, and then the press will go to me as an anonymous killer but at least I'll have the satisfaction of knowing it was me and not one of you. Plus if you credited me after getting caught, I could go to jail as an accomplice or some shit and that just ruins everything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn this died.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Water torture for all the fagtawdz.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate rugby league officials


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rugby matters not.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

the man is correct. ^


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HALT! YOU ARE IN THE PRESENCE OF ROBOCOPTA!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They are remaking that movie.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

When did you become a robocop?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I rebuilt Copta even bigger, stronger and more metallic than ever!


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I rebuilt Copta even bigger, stronger and more metallic than ever!


Dead or alive, you're coming with me!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Change your username and avatar please.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Change your username and avatar please.


Nah. Nuff gimmicks. Mebe do the avy, but next name change will be to 'Jim'


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jim is no fun. :sad:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:side:

Bored

:side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Read a book.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What is this 'book' you speak of?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Stories or other articles printed on a collections of paper bound together under a cover. Books.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, those. I only "read" them when doing assignments. Social reader does not equal me


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Readiing is pretty fun to me, but I can see why you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

When I was a kid I read heaps, series like Animorphs and Goosebumps :side: but there's nothing out that I'd consider reading now


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I enjoy reading... I enjoy reading multiple books at a time actually, for instance at the moment I'm reading:


World War Z: An Oral History Of The ZOmbie War
Glory Days (SPringsteen's 1983 official Biography)
Thee Dark Half - Stephen King
Only In America: Inside The Mind and under the skin on the nation everyone loves to hate.




EDIT: I loved Animorphs, read them all acctually.

Goosebumps on the other hand I refused to go near thanks to that damn ventriloquist doll story!


I refused to be left alone in the house after reading that for 3 years!

Although the one about the boy sucked into hsi comic book was pretty cool.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Happy at Jenson Button owning again.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Night of the Living Dummy, I loved those 3 books 

Most of them were awesome, I've still got my collection, 70+ books of goosebumps, and about 40 animorphs. I always wanted to morph into a tiger


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Goosebumps, lol. I haven't read those in ages.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Say cheese and die was one of my favorite books as a kid.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

'sup.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My fave goosebumps book would either be Night in Terror Tower, Cuckoo Clock of Doom, or Camp Jellyjam


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

About to watch some EPL


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> My fave goosebumps book would either be Night in Terror Tower, Cuckoo Clock of Doom, or Camp Jellyjam


Night in Terror tower was made into a TV episode/mini movie and it was one of my favourite things to watch when I was younger 
It's so horribly B Grade, but it was history..and that was cool :$


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Well the t.v. program OWNED, because it was so badly done...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the VHS of it on my shelf in my room


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I have the VHS of it on my shelf in my room


NOWAI?!

Fucking awesome. I used to borrow it from the Video Library like every 2 weeks 

No more VCR in my house tho :$


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a VCR/DVD combo player. Most awesome invention ever.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I have a VCR/DVD combo player. Most awesome invention ever.


That title belongs to the iPod Touch tbfh.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Lol I think I got rid of me VCR's and VCR player.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> That title belongs to the iPod Touch tbfh.


I'd agree, but apple products are the most over rated, over priced pieces of kit on the planet.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> I'd agree, but apple products are the most over rated, over priced pieces of kit on the planet.


I wasn't being serious 
The iTouch/iPhone is probably the greatest invention of the past decade, but not ever. 

And I don't think they're overrated. Overpriced, yes, but they're so fucking fantastic it makes saving up for them worth it. Wish they'd bring out a 128gb iTouch


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I have a Creative Zen. Alot better than that iShit.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Apple = iFail, tbh


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

iTunes tried to monopolise the market, simply by making the tracks untransferrable.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> iTunes tried to monopolise the market, simply by making the tracks untransferrable.


And they won.
Brilliant marketing. Totally unethical and against any moral belief that there should be an open market, but fucking brilliant marketing strategy.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

They kinda won, more people still use other means to download music, it just means people who have iPods are more likely to use it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*cough* Amazon *cough* eMusic *cough* BitTorrent *cough*


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

*cough*megaupload, rapidshare*cough*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

120 gig Ipod classic is the only way to go.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I love my iPod and iPhone, but I DL tracks from Amazon because they are in mp3 format

^My iPod is the iPod Photo, and it owns


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You people need cough syrup


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Didn't the iPod originally come from a removeable memory unit that you could play music off, that came FREE with certain mac models? or am I wrong?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I refuse to even look at the ipod touch until they get a larger capacity hard drive.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm using an 80gb classic atm, suits my needs fine. You're right the Touch models have far too small hard drives to interest me, although the apps are pretty cool.

I still reckon Apple's products dominate anything else in that market tho.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> Didn't the iPod originally come from a removeable memory unit that you could play music off, that came FREE with certain mac models? or am I wrong?


I've never heard of that. The iPod was introduced back in 2001, and it was actually one of the first (but not _the_ first) MP3 players. Macs could play music and videos, but I don't think they came with removable storage. Hot swapping in general was still new.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I really need a larger I-Pod than my 8 gig one.

Hell my Springsteen collection is 12 gigs itself.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

EGame said:


> I refuse to even look at the ipod touch until they get a larger capacity hard drive.


AGREED


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^

Yeah, personally I don't give a flying fuck about playing games or watching movies on my ipod. I solely want to play music on it so the bigger the HD the better for me. 

Although I will admit the Ipod touch does have a sleek and stylish interface. Far better than the classic Ipod.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

That was the first iPod I bought, BACK IN THE DAY.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Craig said:


> Hell my Springsteen collection is 12 gigs itself.


How is that possible?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> How is that possible?


6 Gigs = All 25 of his released Albums

2 Gigs = Unrealeased Studio stuff

4 Gigs = Live Recordings

There.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

imo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sup' people?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

imo


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I only have like 9 Gigs of music on my mac. Hell with Pandora and youtube on my iPhone I can listen to any song I want any time, as long as I have service.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i have an ipod touch. its 16 gigs i think. i likes it


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

25 albums taking up 6 gigs? unless my maths is off, those are BIG files mate fuck me!


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> 25 albums taking up 6 gigs? unless my maths is off, those are BIG files mate *fuck me!*


Way to sneak that in there. Doubt it'll work though.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

pfffttt I've got my own hareem for that, paid 3,000 camels for them.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Certs said:


> Way to sneak that in there. Doubt it'll work though.


it'd work for you certs.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

John Anderson doesn't need to ask for it, he takes it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to have an ipod until it screwed me over on shittyness, so now I own some Phillips thing. I don't listen to too much music, anyway.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

andy! sup dude. i told you i might find my way onto a computer


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> 25 albums taking up 6 gigs? unless my maths is off, those are BIG files mate fuck me!


Well let's see how many tracks there are...

The WIld THe Innocent and The E Street Shuffle - 7 Tracks

Greetings From Ashubry Park, NJ - 9

Born TO Run - 8

Darkness On The Edge Of Town - 10

The River - 20

Nebraska - 10

Born In The U.S.A - 12

Tunnel Of Love - 12

Human Touch - 14

Lucky Town - 10

The Ghost Of Tom Joad - 12

The Rising - 15

Devils & Dust - 12

The Seeger Sessions - 18

Magic - 12

Working On A Dream - 13

Live 1975 - 1985 - 40

MTV UnPlugged - 13

Live In New York - 14

Hammersmith Odeon 75 - 17

Live In Dublin with the Seeger Sessions band - 23

Tracks - 66

18 Tracks - 18

Greatest Hits (New Tracks Only counted) - 5

The Essential (Only New tracks counted) - 12

So all in all 402 songs...


With quite a few (Jungleland, Kitty's Back, EStreet Shuffle etc) running over 15 minutes...

That still doesn't make sense...



Oh wait I got the Live and Album amounts mixed up...

That's 4gigs up there!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> andy! sup dude. i told you i might find my way onto a computer


Last night? I totally don't remember that. Not that you'd expect me to, anyway. 

I'm just chillin' at the moment, I'll probably go out in about 3 hours. 

Guess you had a good night? Throw up in any English chicks backpacks?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Andy3000 said:


> Last night? I totally don't remember that. Not that you'd expect me to, anyway.
> 
> I'm just chillin' at the moment, I'll probably go out in about 3 hours.
> 
> Guess you had a good night? Throw up in any English chicks backpacks?


no. din't see any british people. had fun thoigh


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Big music files at an average of about 10mb per song.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ugh, just spent the most uncomfortable night of my life sleeping on an old cot in my friend's garage. Last time I sleep there for the night! The garage, I mean.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

WE ARE STAYING UP


peoples.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

My avatar owns


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Who is that?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it.







A lot.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey Peter *


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Who is that?


Taylor Swift.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

EGame said:


> 120 gig Ipod classic is the only way to go.


This.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Chris, how are ya?

I enjoy looking at Taylor Swift.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift.


Who??


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

AMPLine4Life said:


> Taylor Swift


*Ah, I see. Then it is awesome, because celeb booty shakin' is awesome.*



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Evening Chris, how are ya?


*I'm pretty good. I'm at work right now, but afterwards I'm getting most of the color on my latest tattoo done, so I'm psyched.*


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

That's pretty awesome. 

Truth: Decided to watch Wrestlemania 20...but on youtube as Seabs' links aren't working for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

.Big.C. said:


> Who??


My future wife.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> Truth: Decided to watch Wrestlemania 20...but on youtube as Seabs' links aren't working for me.


*I was at Wrestlemania 20. *


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes out for ya 


Lol at the time when everybody liked Cena.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Yeah, it's hard to imagine that at one point Cena had Kennedy-esque/"This guy is the future." popularity.*


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello all.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking at my user cp it's like a wall of wierd/awesomeness. I Never usually look at my rep but it is kinda funny.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

AMPLine4Life said:


> My future wife.


I saw her music video today, and, I gotta tell ya... keep that one away from me. I love you an everything, man, but she's quite the beaut'.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Yeah, it's hard to imagine that at one point Cena had Kennedy-esque/"This guy is the future." popularity.*


Yeah but the thing is, a lot of people liked him back then, and it's not like he can't wrestle, the way he is booked now is awful. And he's booked to cater for kids, because they like him, but in all honesty the only started liking him when other people thought he was the shit, difference is, they didn't stop liking him.

If ya get me.

The guy still has talent, shame he's only allowed to show it in a certain way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy3000 said:


> I saw her music video today, and, I gotta tell ya... keep that one away from me. I love you an everything, man, but she's quite the beaut'.


She's the one person I wouldn't be willing to share, tbs. Now if you tried to take her, we might have some problems. But I would hope you'd be an honorable man/friend and get off my TSwift kool-aid as I would be an honorable man/friend and get off your Evangeline Lilly kool-aid.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I honestly think Taylor Swift looks ugly.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You are a crazy man


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WTF Craig?

There is something slightly sad going on in Taylor Swift's voice and it makes me love her even more.

Edit: _The Derek & Eric Show_ has come to WF bitches!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Craig said:


> I honestly think Taylor Swift looks ugly.


Meh. Too each his own. I'm not one to jump on others if they think someone is ugly when I think they're pretty, beautiful, hot, ect.... All a matter of taste.

Although I will say that describing Taylor Swift as "ugly" is a huge reach. I could live with, "not as beautiful as you make her out to be"


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok let me rephrase that..

she's overhyped...

She's plain..


I see a million Taylor Swifts every year.

I don't like singing.


There.

*awaits red rep aplenty*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig you nazi!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Edit: _The Derek & Eric Show_ has come to WF bitches!


Now all we need is somebody with a Mutoh theme.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

I disagree with you Craig but as I said, too each his own.

And I did rep you.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might change to Mutoh actually.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Rock 'n' Sock / Evolution owns.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I might change to Mutoh actually.


That doesn't help, we'll still only be representing 2 of the 3 Musketeers.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I know. It is a conundrum.

We need a VBookie Mod to do Mutoh, then each color bar is represented too.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds like a plan. Get on it.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Eh I put Muta in my avy, that count?


AMP, I really need to spread my rep so I'll just say what I was goign to put in it here:

"Fuck You, Fuck You Very Much"


Credits to whoever gets the reference first.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig you own.

Mission Complete.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Craig's sig reminded me that I need to pimp one of my videos:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Mutoh 4 world domination!!!!1111!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

Make me vbookie mod so the MMA odds don't suck. 

I'm not representing a Japanese wrestler though. Sorry.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> Craig's sig reminded me that I need to pimp one of my videos:


Still one of my top five favourite matches ever.

Everything was just awesome, from Kishin Liger to Muta Going mental at a table that wouldn't stand up.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I kinda don't get the Kishin Liger angle since he just ends up losing anyways. Take away from it I think. But still that match is fun as hell.

AMP you know you want to represent Inoki's massive chin.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it seemed like a waste to have him unleash Kishin Liger only to lose. I think it was just New Japans way of saying that no Junior Heavyweight can beat a Heavyweight.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Someone explain the whole kishin liger thing please.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hash vs. Liger might be my favorite Junior vs. Heavyweight match ever, Hash made Liger look like a total credible threat when he really didn't need to. Although KENTA getting surly as fuck in the ring with guys like Kobashi or Tenryu is good shit too.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

A wrestler from Fapan.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I know who Liger is you muppet! but I don't know about the whole Kishin thing...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

.Big.C. said:


> Someone explain the whole kishin liger thing please.


Liger and Great Muta a notorious cheater with a crazy unpredictable wrestling style had a big singles match once and Liger's plan was basically to fight fire, or rather mist with mist. I was just an angle they did for fun, as far as I know there was no build up for it or anything and Liger has only done it one more time in his career.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

.Big.C. said:


> Someone explain the whole kishin liger thing please.


Kayfabe wise, when Muta ripped the mask, he unknowingly unleashed the inner beast known as Kishin Liger.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> A wrestler from Fapan.


Oh how funny...

Kishin Liger is an alter-ego of Jushin Liger which he has used Twice(?)

He's essentially a more brutal version of Jushin, using dirtier tricks and Muta's poison mist.

Like fighting Fire with Fire I guess

He was first used in 1996 when The Great Muta faced Jushin Liger, Muta ripped Liger's mask off and then...

well that Youtube video up there should tell you what happened.


EDIT: DAMN YOU TWO!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I still prefer Muta bleeding all over Hase after getting a taste of his own spike.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Ahhh that explains it...cheers guys!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Muta/Hase is great too...

damnit I'm in the mood to watch my J&M Muta Comp now.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

So, I hear Jerry Lynn's taking ROH to the next level.

:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes. And people are livid about it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It is pretty funny to see people bitch about it when its been OBVIOUS Lynn would be the one to take the title since Final Battle weekend.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BADASS pic.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't see why. Jerry Lynn is capable of transcending generations as champion.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I see Gail Kim is stealing Chuck Taylor spots now.

Sup Swagg?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagg, the combination of the gif and the banner puts your sig over the limits sorry.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

"transcending generations" WTF?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like some shit a politician would say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Or Nigel McGuinness on commentary.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He may look like an overweight woman, but I do love Morishima.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I see Gail Kim is stealing Chuck Taylor spots now.
> 
> Sup Swagg?


Nm man. What's been happen with you?



Derek said:


> Swagg, the combination of the gif and the banner puts your sig over the limits sorry.


Damn I didn't even check the gif size. I'll just resize the banner.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Morishima was great in ROH, its a shame his GHC title reign flopped in NOAH, of course the fact that he was no longer in a comapny full of Junior heavyweights and the notorious bad booking of NOAH certainely didn't do anything to help him.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Takeshi Morishema? At least he has ROH.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He doesn't wrestle in ROH any more, at least not very often.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is a semi regular.

I just shaved and I look more ready to make 70's porn than ever before. Should have left more sideburns though.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*I couldn't get into Morishima at all. I got a decent sized "Big fat infant" *clap clap clap clap clap* chant going for him once. I know. So mature.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWE programming has warped your mind into hating fat wrestlers and i'm afraid the zombie corpse of Dirty Dick Murdoch will rise from the grave and Brainbuster you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- somebody posted a stream showing all the wrestlemanias. Currently on 15.

Yeah, they're now hanging Big Bossman. Pretty bad in retrospect.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

McQueen said:


> WWE programming has warped your mind into hating fat wrestlers and i'm afraid the zombie corpse of Dirty Dick Murdoch will rise from the grave and Brainbuster you.


:lmao

*I don't hate fat wrestlers. I just don't like Morishima. His look is absolutely ridiculous, imo. He looks like an infant with long hair. I know how immature that makes me sound, but the look is important to me. I couldn't get into his matches either. I don't know, I can acknowledge that he's talented, especially for a man his size, but he just didn't do it for me. The athletic superheavyweight has been done before, and he doesn't bring anything special to the table, as far as I'm concerned.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He looks better with the long hair than the short believe me.

Big Boss Man is doing hard time eh Derek?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Derek said:


> Truth- somebody posted a stream showing all the wrestlemanias. Currently on 15.
> 
> Yeah, they're now hanging Big Bossman. Pretty bad in retrospect.


The one blotch on the Ministry Angle..

wel that and the climax.

And can I get a linky-winky?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He's right. And he looks even better with short hair than with no hair. I've seen it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Was he bald in the very beginning or something?

I've come into physical contact with Morishima. I was in awe at his marshmallowness.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it was around '02. Looked really weird.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*I hope he didn't wear white trunks with his bald head, or footy pajamas for that matter. That would have been really bad.*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Nah, I don't think he's worn anything but the generic black trunks.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Derek we demand a link to this WMness


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No one rocks the generic black trunks with as much style as JUMBO did.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Wants WrestleMania to come.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.justin.tv/awa_tv

NON STOP MANIA


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I onlyu want to see Takers match really. Otherwise not excited for Mania. Then again I felt that way last year and it turned out to be an awesome Mania. I'm not paying 50 bucks to watch it by myself though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Good find Sarge.
EDIT: McQueen, just get a stream. Or find a friend who's buying it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah maybe.

My roomate is watching a Christian Bale movie called _The Machinist_ and I guess he lost like 100 lbs for the role (I believe it was filmed right after Batman Begins) and he just looks fucking sick.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He's here...

Who?

The Bat...Man


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I watched that movie a while ago. Pretty good but I thought the ending was kind of anti-climactic.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

BEATTIE SAVED US


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Most movies I watch these days are of the ADULT genre.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> BEATTIE SAVED US


I SAW THAT AND MARKED


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never seen it Rez.

Alcoholic Pepper!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

The best kind of Pepper.


 Tony.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Alcoholic Pepper? You may need some CERTS after eating some of that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That could be the new flavour of Certs.

Who is Tyler Shields? Is she in your adult movies?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> Alcoholic Pepper? You may need some CERTS after eating some of that.


I ALWAYS NEED THE CERTS


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

And Certs always needs u 

I think Tyler Shields is the photographer. The girls' name is Eliza Coupe, she's a new intern on Scrubs and she's THE HOT. 

I am naming my daughter Eliza, me thinks. I have yet to hear of an ugly Eliza


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> And Certs always needs u
> 
> I think Tyler Shields is the photographer. The girls' name is Eliza Coupe, she's a new intern on Scrubs and she's THE HOT.
> 
> I am naming my daughter Eliza, me thinks. I have yet to hear of an ugly Eliza


:lmao

I've yet to hear of an unsexy PATRICK CERTS either :shocked:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Certs said:


> Most movies I watch these days are of the ADULT genre.


Ditto. Last time I saw another kind of movie must have been a week ago.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:lmao You make me blush like no other.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

She is indeed so damn hot. I've loved the 8th series of scrubs


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Patrick Certs > Patrick Duffy and I was a big _Step by Step_ fan.

But I see and yeah shes hot.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Cuthbert, Dushku, and Coupe. Now THAT'S a Certs' train!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Certs said:


> And Certs always needs u
> 
> I think Tyler Shields is the photographer. The girls' name is Eliza Coupe, she's a new intern on Scrubs and she's THE HOT.


For a second I thought she was Emma Watson.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's Elisha Cuthbert though. But can't blame you for being an optimist.

Emma Watson is hot and legel Rez, she's fair game.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I know, but its close enough.  

Where is Emma Watson from? 



McQueen said:


> Patrick Certs > Patrick Duffy and I was a big _Step by Step_ fan.
> 
> But I see and yeah shes hot.


Truth: When my friend got married, his fiancee thought my surname was actually CERTS, and asked if that's spelled with a C or an S :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Emma "I truly, truly want to fuck you" Watson.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I would love to see a mantrain of Godfathers.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Emma Watson is Hermione in the Harry Potter movies Certs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The Harry Potter chick? Oh hell yeah I'd hit that. 

If she wasn't so young, of course.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That's awesome Pandolfini or should I call you Patty Certprano.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Certprano has a nice flow to it. But only if I can call you Eric McGangsta

She's even good with kids, what's not to love?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Damn, she's so hot.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

McGangsta has a nice ring to it.

Tony can be Belg Pussy.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

:lmao BELG PUSSY it is! 

Rez = Osammy the Bull?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> McGangsta has a nice ring to it.
> 
> Tony can be Belg Pussy.


I'm down with that


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Certs said:


> :lmao BELG PUSSY it is!
> 
> Rez = Osammy the Bull?


I don't get it :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good Tony, you are what you eat.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Sammy the Bull was a very popular mafia man. He was a rat, but so was Big Pussy on the show so we work with what we have.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Good Tony, you are what you eat.


I sure am. No hair though...

Too far? :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I wish I had to money to buy the Sopranos box set.

Tony carrys a straightrazor in his side pocket from rumblin and unruly female hygenics.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I like where this thread's going.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I wish I had to money to buy the Sopranos box set.
> 
> Tony carrys a straightrazor in his side pocket from rumblin and unruly female hygenics.


I sure do. And if for some reason I forget it, I'll pull it out by force! :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Emma Watson. I would hit that. Could use some bigger tits.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tit size is not a problem.

That is gangsta Tony.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Tit size is not a problem.
> 
> That is gangsta Tony.


Not with Emma Watson, it isn't. Good god I'd like to hit that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No one on the corner.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

She is a cutie that is for sure.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd wreck it.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So I keep the mints in case their breath kicks, Tony a razor for the hairy bush. What's your gimmick Eric?

Alex and Scamp- <3


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh hell yeah...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know how to do this!


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Emma watson gets...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd let her fiddle with my wand.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> I'd let her fiddle with my wand.


http://www.instantrimshot.com/


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I really reall really want to say that she was hotter when she was younger, but that is wrong on so many levels we'll pretend that I didn't say it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Certs said:


> I really reall really want to say that she was hotter when she was younger, but that is wrong on so many levels we'll pretend that I didn't say it.


Nah you're right. Fuck pedo-accusations. :side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

So right, yet so wrong. 

Cue the music....


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I dunno there's something more to her these days, she looks so prim and proper, but there's a look in her eyes that makes you know she's a fucking dirty bitch in bed.

And we are allowed to say it because she is legal...


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I can't see how dating a sixteen year old is wrong. :$


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

She's not 16 dude...she's 19 in 11 days!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I've always found her to be overrated, in all honesty.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

'What happened to him?'

'He tried dating a 16 year old.' 

'Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh'


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I need to find that really creepy internet shrine I found to her once where a guy had 5 seperate count downs to her 18th birthday.

It was Creepy... yet entertaining

it was creeptertaining.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

.Big.C. said:


> She's not 16 dude...she's 19 in 11 days!


I know. But I wouldn't hesitate to date her when she was sixteen. I'm as old as her btw.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

EGame said:


> I've always found her to be overrated, in all honesty.


.....you still would though.



Right?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Eliza Dushku is the sex.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

She sure is.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Alcoholic said:


> I know. But I wouldn't hesitate to date her when she was sixteen. I'm as old as her btw.


Goes without saying then... I'm only a few years older, and whats a few years when she's got millions in the bank...ha


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Certs said:


> So I keep the mints in case their breath kicks, Tony a razor for the hairy bush. What's your gimmick Eric?
> 
> Alex and Scamp- <3


Guy love reciprocated .

I'm quite enjoying Scrubs atm, I guess there's been better seasons but it's still so easy to watch and be entertained by.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah its been good, but this weeks episode was by far the best imo. JD (and his beard) are really disappointing me this year.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I need to re-watch scrubs from the start and catch up...


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Getting FUCKED up tonight.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Getting FUCKED UP on Tuesday.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sadly I'm not getting fucked up anytime soon.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm really enjoying mafia games right now. They can be lots of fun when you want them to be.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Certs said:


> I'm really enjoying mafia games right now. They can be lots of fun when you want them to be.


I've never looked into them, don't know much about them, care to share???


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll probably get FUCKED UP monday or sometime soon.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You know..

I would sign up for mafia but my internet always fucks up when I play mafia.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

IC said:


> I'll probably get FUCKED UP monday or sometime soon.


Wrestlemania with a crate...sounds like a plan.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

If I'm able to lift my head up after WM I'll know I failed.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Yay for reclining chairs!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I've not been following WWE at the moment, but come to think of it I might be tempted to order it and get a couple of mates round, have a few joints and then chill out watching it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth- just spent like 2 hours cleaning my truck. then drove around for a bit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Word?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

..Up?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_7Kp_TapA4


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: Pissed at Terry Funk's HOF Speech getting cut short.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eODoWAjshoA&feature=related

:lmao

I miss so many of my old TV shows, but this was just classic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Craig said:


> Truth: Pissed at Terry Funk's HOF Speech getting cut short.


COCKSUCKERS!

FUNK > FLAIR.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eODoWAjshoA&feature=related
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I miss so many of my old TV shows, but this was just classic.


I remeber when I rented that out of my local library so much on VHS that I wore the tape down...

I fuckign loved that show.

And loved it when the Disney Channel would show it late at night.


EDIT: Yeah they wrapped it up to get to the next, far more important inductee


KOKO B WARE...


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

That show was not for kids that's for sure.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Koko is the shit. Anyone got a stream for that?


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Craig said:


> I remeber when I rented that out of my local library so much on VHS that I wore the tape down...
> 
> I fuckign loved that show.
> 
> And loved it when the Disney Channel would show it late at night.


Those were the good times!

That and Home Improvement.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> Those were the good times!
> 
> That and Home Improvement.


Yeah but sometimes they would have Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman instead and I would get pissed off.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Frankie's owning it up. :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Home Improvement, fucking amazing, I literally became suicidal when it finished, I just wanted to go to sleep forever.

And Dinosaurs was just brilliant, I remember NEVER being scared, despite being a kid, it was just exceptional to me.

For all of you, here's a link to a few episodes. http://www.youtube.com/user/dinosaursTV


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Someone said they sighted Danielson in the HOF show crowd.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Someone said they sighted Danielson in the HOF show crowd.


Not be surprised. Probably hit up Regal or Michaels for tickets.

Wow, the Von Erichs, are any of that family even still alive?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kevin (I think) still is and Kerry's daughter is a wrestler now I guess.

I would have started a "Best wrestler in the world" chant at Danielson if I was there tbh. And probably at Terry too.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Emperor DC said:


> Home Improvement, fucking amazing, I literally became suicidal when it finished, I just wanted to go to sleep forever.
> 
> And Dinosaurs was just brilliant, I remember NEVER being scared, despite being a kid, it was just exceptional to me.
> 
> For all of you, here's a link to a few episodes. http://www.youtube.com/user/dinosaursTV


I always thought the dad in dinosaurs looked like Lou off of neighbours...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Uh oh, Michael Hayes is here.

Hide the black guys.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Earl Sinclair killed off the Dinosaurs.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Von Erichs are still on? Surprising Vince is allowing to still be on.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is Wrestlemania weekend and this forum is pretty dead. *sigh*


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Any interesting matches this Wrestlemania? I only know of HBK vs Taker.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For me thats about it.

I hope Pyro sees this but i'd like JBL to clobber Rey too but it probably won't happen.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

hello

Truth at my nephews house for his birthday.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> For me thats about it.
> 
> I hope Pyro sees this but i'd like JBL to clobber Rey too but it probably won't happen.


I'm actually interested in a few of the matches and expect JBL to go over lil oscar.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey Nasty NaS.

I hope Rey springboards right into a Lariat.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'm glad JBL is going to lose. He is a fatass. Time for him to g2announcing.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Hey Nasty NaS.
> 
> I hope Rey springboards right into a Lariat.


I'll toast to that...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't wait for the undertaker vs hbk match.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Can't wait for the Deadman to join JR on commentary soon. :side:


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't wait for the American Bad Ass to return before that happens :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't wait for Kane to be credible again then.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> I can't wait for Kane to be credible again then.


Yeh, we're all dead before that happens.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't be silly, like that'd ever happen...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

TNA will make it happen!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck JBL! Atleast Rey will make the match watchable.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> TNA will make it happen!
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao

They'll have Kane CROSS THE LINE and get his mask back. :lol:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JBL owns.

I should go make a retarded thread in the TNA section about TNA needing Kane. Whats sad is the retards would think i'm serious and agree.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

DO ITTT!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> JBL owns.
> 
> I should go make a retarded thread in the TNA section about TNA needing Kane. Whats sad is the retards would think i'm serious and agree.


:lmao

I endorse it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"I think TNA shuld sign kane with his mask on and have him win king of the mowntin, wat u guys think?

I wonder if Will would get pissed at me repeatedly putting BS threads in the TNA section.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

It might increase the quality of threads they usually have in that section...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I should make a poll thread every week about "Will TNA impact catch up to smackdown's rating this week," just for fun.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I should make a poll thread every week about "Will TNA impact catch up to smackdown's rating this week," just for fun.


:agree:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Do it.

So I can respond with the divas can out draw TNA.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Posting in the TNA section is cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Posting in the TNA section is cruel and unusual punishment.


You're living the life of Jesus. He suffered too.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

If i was a wrestler I could outdraw tna I got some good mic skills tbh.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Which wrestler from TNA do you think would be a good fit in the WWE?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Which wrestler from TNA do you think would be a good fit in the WWE?


Kurt Angle, Booker T, Kevin Nash :side:


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Robert Roode and James Storm...even in the 'E they would own as singles or a team.


In all srsnss


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Everyone in TNA, since everyone in TNA is a WWE cast-off.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I would like to see velvet Sky in the wwe.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to see velvet Sky in my bed


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

5/10.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- getting ready to watch the HOF


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek, who's that in your sig?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

"The great" Masahiro Chono


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I love that sig NaS. One of Metallica's best songs.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Derek said:


> "The great" Masahiro Chono


Kinda looks like Scott Hall with grey hair.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can assure you its not.

Truth- totally watching the HOF


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Don't get USA. Please don't laugh BTW.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Susan Dealer said:


> Truth: Don't get USA. Please don't laugh BTW.


Me neither


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's not showing here, it's some vin deisal movie. probably show at 10 though.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, it's an hour later in the Pacific time zone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

so it's 8 instead of 10 like it said in the thing. last year I missed it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

All I know is that its on for me and its not for you, so I'm assuming that its an hour later for you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Demonoid registrations are open.

Just sayin'


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Just checked local listings, it's on at 10.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth bored and halfway through watching smallville season 4...worst season yet...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We're almost half done with the HOF ceremony and Steamboat is just now giving his speech.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> Truth bored and halfway through watching smallville season 4...worst season yet...


Ya know I bought seasons 1-4 in teh Play.com sale for £15 5 months ago..

I still haven't made it halfay through season 2.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought the entire series of Press Gang for $45 the other day. Pretty happy with that, tbh.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...I downloaded 'em 

Craig the first three seasons are better as he's developing/discovering his powers and forming friendships/developing the story. It's ok for the first few episodes of season 4 then goes boring, it doesn't pick up until late season four, which is where I am now.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

It is? Who knew. I don't really care much about the HOF.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

truth I bought tickets today to go see Metallica in December.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

They're coming to my town in December as well.

I understand that they're a big deal, but putting the tickets on sale 7 months before the concert? really?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to miss that one. Next time disturbed comes I'm so there though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If i have a job and get some money, i'm there. If AC/DC comes first though i'm there becuase i heard this might be their last tour.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> If i have a job and get some money, i'm there. If AC/DC comes first though i'm there becuase i heard this might be their last tour.


where are you going to be seated at the great american bash.


my ticket is section 120 row J seat 7


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

mine are sectiong 220 row r i think


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Watching W. A somewhat confusing movie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I’ve got a hurricane inside my veins and I want to stay forever.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Switch!


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

HEY....


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Anyone?


sorry nobodys home right now please leave a message after the beep.





































BEEP.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Killswitch! Not much.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you Aushole!

Sup Nick?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not much. Got a decent hangover atm though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Somewhere Andy is laughing and vomiting at the same time at your "decent" hangover.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Of course. Andy is fucking hardcore.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is. I heard Andy used to go to ECW parties and outdrink The Sandman, at 10 years old!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Somewhere Andy is laughing and vomiting at the same time at your "decent" hangover.


Indeed but Andy is a god, no mortal can compete :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

McQueen said:


> He is. I heard Andy used to go to ECW parties and outdrink The Sandman, at 10 years old!


That's pretty funny.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Killswitch! Not much.


You're a god.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

blah blah blah


Truth- they edited the shit out of the HOF speeches.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Was the HOF ceremony even good?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

On TV? No.

The only ones they had were Steamboat and Austin, and Steamboat didn't even start his speech until 25 minutes into the show. Austins speech lasted all of 5 minutes.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Aww, too bad. I saw a stream of it live and it was pretty good. And that is coming from someone who never watches the HOF.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

how did Steamboat get more airtime then Austin whe he was headlining.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> how did Steamboat get more airtime then Austin whe he was headlining.


Speech wise, they both got about the same time. Here's how thimgs went down:

1. Show starts, showed previous HOFers. Lawler announces Steamboat getting inducted. Shows Seamboat highlight video. 

commercial

2. Flair comes out, talks about Steamboat.

commercial

3. Steamboat gives a speech

commercial.

4. Recap of the inductees from earlier in the night. Video tribute of Austin.

commercial

5. Vince comes out, intyroduces Austin. Austin has short speech. End of show.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

man bitches ain't shit.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Metallica just got inducted to the Rock & Roll HoF, and Funk in the WWE HoF. Awesome day IMO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

EGame said:


> man bitches ain't shit.


I've been saying that for a few days now.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

word to ya mother!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vanilla Ice in da house?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It would appear so


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

go turtle go turtle go turtle go!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Ice Ice Big C.

Do Do Do Dun Dun Dun Dunt.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

YO! It’s the green machine -- Gonna rock the town without bein’ seen
Have you ever seen a turtle Get Down? -- Slammin’ Jammin’ to the new swing sound
Yeah, everybody let’s move -- Vanilla is here with the new Jack Groove
Gonna rock, and roll this place -- With the power of the ninja turtle bass
Iceman, ya know I’m not playin’ -- Devistate the show while the turtles are sayin:

Ninja, Ninja, RAP! Ninja, Ninja, RAP!
GO GO GO
Go Ninja, Go Ninja, GO; Go Ninja, Go ninja, GO!
Go Ninja, Go Ninja. GO; Go Ninja, Go ninja, GO!
GO GO GO GO

Lyrics, fill in the gap -- Drop that bass and get the NINJA RAP
Feel it, if you know what I mean -- Give it up for those heroes in green
Just flowin, smooth with the power -- Kickin’ it up, hour after hour
Cause in this life there’s only one winner -- You better aim good so you can hit the center
In it to win it, with a team of four -- Ninja Turtles that you gotta adore it’s the:

Ninja, Ninja, RAP! Ninja, Ninja, RAP!
GO GO GO
Go Ninja, Go Ninja, GO; Go Ninja, Go ninja, GO!
Go Ninja, Go Ninja. GO; Go Ninja, Go ninja, GO!
GO GO GO GO

Villians, you better run and hide -- Because one day you might not slide
Choose your weapon but don’t slip -- Vanilla’s in control with the flex of the mic grip
Rockin’ the crowd the way it should be rocked -- With the Miami drop that you like alot
Hittin like a Ninja Turtle when the bass kicks in -- You better check your level
The power of the Ninja is strong -- Fightin’ all the crooks until they’re all out cold


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

wow. I don't think that was totally necessary


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh but it was, it was...don't make me pull out the Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch classics.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

*R*etards *A*ttempting *P*oetry


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cute.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

.lame.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- I've decided that this years wrestlemania could use more Chono.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

u have no idea how hard that was to type on an iTouch. Hand bbcoding fucking sux.

Truth: lol.rasslin


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *R*etards *A*ttempting *P*oetry


Go fuck yourself ;D


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chonomania tbh.

I'm tired, and not just tired of Sticksy.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to wrestlemania is Jericho tbh...Steamboat will probably get gout from drinking too much champagne celebrating his induction.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Go fuck yourself ;D


Not my personal opinion. Just worked well at the time 
I'm all for musical tolerance.



McQueen said:


> Chonomania tbh.
> 
> I'm tired, and not just tired of Sticksy.


I'm tired, and it's all because of Sticksy.

Truth: I hope Henry wins MitB, just to start a fucking flame inferno in the E' section.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Not my personal opinion. Just worked well at the time
> I'm all for musical tolerance.
> 
> 
> ...


Aslong as henry does something off a ladder that match will own.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

.Big.C. said:


> Aslong as henry does something off a ladder that match will own.


I hope he bends one in half. Preferably with a jobber trapped on the inside, so it acts like a pair of scissors and chops him in two.

Truth: RoboCopta.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- watching Smackdown


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

...I think they're dead, Jim.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Chonomania tbh.
> 
> I'm tired, and not just tired of Sticksy.


No one can get tired of me :side:



Jim Coptafeel said:


> I'm tired, and it's all because of Sticksy.


;D


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJQw...-theyre-all-dead-jim/&feature=player_embedded

.....he's worse than dead...his brain is gone. 

ilol'd


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Truth- watching Smackdown


Sweet. Who won.



.Big.C. said:


> ...I think they're dead, Jim.


Where is McQueen. He should be pleased.



Sticksy said:


> No one can get tired of me :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ;D


Nick, you're staler than Snitsky. More deviance or gtfo. :side:

;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Nick, you're staler than Snitsky. More deviance or gtfo. :side:
> 
> ;D


fuck off. kthxbi


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sweet. Who won.


So far, Gail Kim and Maria beat Maryse and Michelle McCool


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O23EzxT-Ug


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

GenderBender


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

PissFlaps.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Holy crap, just found a Great Muta shoot interview IN ENGLISH!!!!


Obviously he speaks in pretty broken English, but still, its pretty cool.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Activity~!~


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> *R*etards *A*ttempting *P*oetry


:no:.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Noodles?


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

SAY WHA


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

English Ben


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

what 1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder what Wrestlemania will be like tomorrow.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

i dunno

I think WM will be pretty sweet. HHH/Orton has been built well, MitB should be sweet, Divas thing will be nice for a perve, and HBK/Taker - need I say more?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm pondering whether to buy it or not.

I never buy PPV's.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Usually I'd always get WM, but I won't be tonight, I'll just get up tomorrow morning and downloaded it in the best quality. Atleast then when I'm disappointed with the show, I won't have paid for it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I always buy Mania. Have since WM-X7


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've watched every single one live since I started watching wrestling, so I guess this just proves again my 'love' of it is so very closing to dieing completely.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I haven't been watching wrestling at all except this vintage collection thing they have going on Foxtel at the moment which for the last few weeks has been showing the best WM matches. They had Rock/Hogan and Flair/HBK today. Got me a little keen.

I miss the good old days.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Sup Noodles?


Just got up, might go make some breakfast now, you?



Role Model said:


> Usually I'd always get WM, but I won't be tonight, I'll just get up tomorrow morning and downloaded it in the best quality. Atleast then when I'm disappointed with the show, I won't have paid for it.


Same probably.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess I will stream it when I get home from my exam. Just in time to catch HBK/Taker.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I might go to a friends house to see it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm still hanging in there...barely. Raw and SD are still good, ECW is flailing though.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Even when I was watching Raw weekly, I hadn't have watched SD on a regular basis since Brock left.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I just found that when I went to uni I just had less time for watching tv, wrestling was one of the things that slipped through.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I went through a phase were i didn't watch Smackdown fora while when they had Lashley vs Booker ever damn week.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't think it helps that wrestling is shit these days, I just don't think I even enjoy the point of it now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

IC said:


> Just got up, might go make some breakfast now, you?


watching ufc 87 atm



IC said:


> I just found that when I went to uni I just had less time for watching tv, wrestling was one of the things that slipped through.


Same tbh


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They just can't dop what they used to anymore. I guess it could be because guys like HBK are getting older and the younger guys like Cena just aren't as acrobatic as they used to need to be.

I'd kill to see stuff like HBK-Razor ladder match these days.

Money in the bank is the closest thing to it but it's become TOO gimmicky. It's a match of spots. As awesome as they may be. People like Punk and Kingston and Benjamin should be in their own matches. I don't know why Henry is in it. Everyone knows he won't make it up the ladder.

Christian will win it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Would be awesome if whoever won MITB cashed in that night imo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

They might need two ladders to fit Henry.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Badass servers :side:

Henry should be an interesting intangible to the match.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Kane.

Augh.

Please don't push him again.

Heck I'd be keen to see something interesting happen with it. I hate the terms they are using "any championship". Makes me think something dumb like someone challenging for the I.C or something.

Augh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

It'd be interesting to see it cashed in at the PPV, make it that much more unpredictable. My guess ~ Christian wins it, cashes it in on Swagger, and wins the ECW title.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh, I'd hate to see them do a cash in on the ECW title. It would pretty much destroy the credibility of MITB imo.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I would break something if like Punk won it then cashed it in on JBL after he beats Mysterio to get his title back.

I'd probably throw up.

I'd shit bricks if Christian Cashed it in on Edge.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not sure who'll win MitB anymore 

Christian or MVP are my pick


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's gotta' be Christian. Although I haven't followed it much Henry can't get up a ladder, I hope Kane can't either, Punk won it last year so it's down to MVP, Christian and that other guy. Whatever his name is.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

It'll be Christian with a dramatic finish.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All I know is Christian will bump like hell and get no respect for it.

Switch, was the HOF any good? Worth a watch? (I'm assuming you watched cause of your sig )*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Its times like this when i realise how much my passion for wrestling has dimmed tbh


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Sticksy said:


> Its times like this when i realise how much my passion for wrestling has dimmed tbh


AGREED Nicky.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Switch, was the HOF any good? Worth a watch? (I'm assuming you watched cause of your sig )*


I caught the reviewing of it and all I'm left to say is Austin OWNED. 

He's truly missed on TV.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw the Funk's Induction live and I have to say that apart from WWE Cutting them off it was great!

I love me some rambling, shouting Terry Funk.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I've just downloaded the HOF, probs watch the Austin bit and then DELETE.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm wondering if I should watch Wrestlemania(assuming I will get a stream) I've haven't watched a single minute of wrestling since last Wrestlmania, and therefore would probably get bored of it pretty easily.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I get quite bored just sat watching it now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shit I forgot about Funk being inducted too. Downloaded it this morning. Shall try and watch it at some point tonight.*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't think I've watched any wrestling in 6 months, but I think I'm gonna try watching and see if I can get into it.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

The greatest moment of the nigh t wasn't even on TV or the web

Look at the sig.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

IC said:


> I don't think I've watched any wrestling in 6 months, but I think I'm gonna try watching and see if I can get into it.


I haven't watched any in 4 months, don't plan on watching any except perhaps the MitB...
Don't really care about the other matches.

sup everyone, btw?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Jim :O



Role Model said:


> I get quite bored just sat watching it now.





IC said:


> I don't think I've watched any wrestling in 6 months, but I think I'm gonna try watching and see if I can get into it.


Indeed it isn't what it used to be. 

I guess I'll try and watch it tonight.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

You don't care about HBK/Taker ROLF?


EDIT: I Had nearly given up last year but it's been pretty ok the last few weeks, mainly due to Shawn and Taker.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I haven't watched any in 4 months, don't plan on watching any except perhaps the MitB...
> Don't really care about the other matches.
> 
> sup everyone, btw?


That, HBK/Taker and Hardy/Hardy I'll probably enjoy. I usually enjoy the whole spectacle of it so that might be enough.

Not much mate, just watching a movie, you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I might download the HBK/Taker and MitB matches but i'm more interested in the DREAM 8 event that was on and the WEC event on later tbh. I'll watch/download those for sure


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Has there actually been any great MOTYCs in 2009?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya know, try as I might I just can't get into MMA, not that I'm bashing it, it's just.. not my type of thing.

EDIT: MOTYC from WWE?

um...

The two Elimination Chambers

That's about it.

Now in Japan and TNA there's been a few.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Taker vs HBK may end up MOTY, just because of the physiological aspect and how intense the match is.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Hang on, did this thread just get two posts shorter?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Maybe. It's going to be closed soon anyway, so if they did take out posts, I'm sure they'll bring them back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Craig said:


> Ya know, try as I might I just can't get into MMA, not that I'm bashing it, it's just.. not my type of thing.


Fair enough.



Susan Dealer said:


> Taker vs HBK may end up MOTY, just because of the *physiological aspect* and how intense the match is.


You mean psychological? physiological and psychological are 2 completely different things 



Craig said:


> Hang on, did this thread just get two posts shorter?


wat


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

EGame said:


> Hey Jim :O


G'Day 

How's it going?



Craig said:


> You don't care about HBK/Taker ROLF?


Not really, No.



IC said:


> That, HBK/Taker and Hardy/Hardy I'll probably enjoy. I usually enjoy the whole spectacle of it so that might be enough.
> 
> Not much mate, just watching a movie, you?


Yeah...I might watch HBK/Taker just for the entrances. Then turn it off. I don't really care about the wrestling component. 

And atm I'm just relaxing. Chatting on MSN with Ben, Nick and Kylie...not much to do on a Sunday night...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

IC said:


> Has there actually been any great MOTYCs in 2009?


2 elimination chambers, Michaels v Cena from Raw in January, that's about it


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> You mean psychological? physiological and psychological are 2 completely different things


Same thing. What match are you guys looking forward to the most.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Susan Dealer said:


> Same thing. What match are you guys looking forward to the most.


The dark match


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> Same thing. What match are you guys looking forward to the most.


same thing? are you on crack?

As i said before, don't really care but i may check out the MitB and HBK/Taker


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Swagger/Christian II is a sure-fire MOTYC.

The elimination chambers are miles ahead of everything else though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

No Sticksy, I'm totally not being sarcastic. MITB for me as well, plus HHH vs Orton.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

MitB, HHH/Orton, Taker/HBK, Tag Unification are the 4 I'm interested in mainly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Most hyped for Orton|Hunter with the amazing build it has. Then Shawn|Taker.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Truth: Watching WM 22 on WM Replay. Just finished Taker vs Henry.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck with the chaos that the forum will experience tonight if you plan on logging in tonight. I won't be on till after Mania.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Without WG&T, I see no point. Plus, I want to watch WM, not post about it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

:lmao I completely forgot WM was today. The last thing I watched was the Rumble. I will be tuning in tonight via a free stream either off here or another site that has an epic stream (it's down atm, may be up later tonight). What's up people?


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Having a hard time convincing people to throw some cash down so I can order Mania. Looks like I'm going to get stuck paying at least $40 for it.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I might actually loiter around the discussion thread, the jobber chaos amuses me.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

It's gonna be pretty much impossible to post in the discussion thread, even with it set to 25 post per page. Especially when your probally gonna get 50 people posting one word post every 5 seconds.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I found a great stream. Go me.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> I found a great stream. Go me.


Linky-Winky please.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I won't need a stream, I'm watching it live. 

Awesome sig pic Craig. 

Truth- currentlky watching a Great Muta shoot interview IN ENGLISH!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Great Muta shoot in English?

That I need to see..

And if you think my sig is awesome you should wait and see Seb's...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, he speaks in pretty borken English, but it is still pretty cool.

Triple H needs to come out tonight with Frankie on his shoulder.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Look! HHH's shoulder!

The only thing he hasn't buried yet!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: I just found out I've had a Facebook page since last May, which I don't remember creating...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

He'll give the bird a Pedigree for no reason.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

How the fuck do you give a bird a pedigree?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

LOL Craig. Orton vs HHH should be good, although The Legacy's inevitable involvement will be a down point.
EDIT: Craig, you kick him in the wing and drop him on his beak.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Pedigree Chum?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Pretend the wings are the arms, and there you go. I'm not saying it would be easy, but he'll find a way. Trips never gives up on trying to bury somebody.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol you hold it's wing out and tuck it's head between your legs of course, and pray to god the parrot doesn't bite!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

LOL Big C. If he did, The Game would retaliate by bury the parrot's brother too.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

But Frankie's an only child...:side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Truth - here i guess


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Southampton lol


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey TST, sup?

You really in Aus btw or is that just a joke?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Southampton lol


Fuck you. 


IC said:


> Hey TST, sup?
> 
> You really in Aus btw or is that just a joke?


Finish watching green street 2. you?

Nah i'm not in Aus, i change my location to this ages ago and can't be asked to change it back.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I think images just got turned off.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm nekkid.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Lol TST 

Green Street 2 is quite meh.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> Finish watching green street 2. you?
> ...


Not a lot, just on here and watching tv. Glad to hear it, more than enough damn aussies on here already


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

So I just watched the Hall of Fame from last night. What a waste of time.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice avvy


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to, WRESTLEMANIA!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

3Dee said:


> Lol TST
> 
> Green Street 2 is quite meh.




I agree GS2 is pretty meh.


IC said:


> Not a lot, just on here and watching tv. Glad to hear it, more than enough damn aussies on here already


lol.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

IC said:


> Not a lot, just on here and watching tv. Glad to hear it, more than enough damn aussies on here already


Yeah they're getting to be a right bunch of ****s, they should be sent away on e-ships to a forum far far awayas punishment, as far as I'm concerned...I'm sure it's been done before at some point :side:


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

@Big C:








I see what you did there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/7082988-post253.html

New ampcast for those that kept asking. I'm a man of the people.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Oh fuck yeah. So downloading.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Whaaat, what did I do???


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

OHHHH HELLL YEEEAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats so...










???


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Just finished watching last years MITB ladder match, awesome match.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

**lurking**


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Derek said:


> Well, he speaks in pretty borken English, but it is still pretty cool.
> 
> Triple H needs to come out tonight with Frankie on his shoulder.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hey, something is wrong with that picture. Now what is it?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN EATING PARROT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The top of Hunter's head is cut off


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there any sort of WrestleMania preview show highlighting the matches that might get me hyped?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's like 77 of them on Sky Sports 3.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

IC said:


> Is there any sort of WrestleMania preview show highlighting the matches that might get me hyped?


ALL over sky sports today/tonight.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't have it . I'll check the streams and see if any are already running.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How are you watching it then?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Stream of some sort.


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

If you have Sky the Sky Box Office channel will have a rundown most likely, let me check.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*SD was basically a Mania hype show 

If you order it on Box Office they normally have a load of hype videos an hour before it.*


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey guys


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah channel 743 has just started their looping hype over again..

I rememebr when Grisham used to do them...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*sup babe?*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nah, he doesn't have Sky, that's the point.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Switchster

I just looked at the WM card for the first time and tbf it doesn't really come off as being WM material. We'll see though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey John and Matt. Both watchin' Mania?

Alex; http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/videos/previews/


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's not the strongest card ever Guyan but it's Mania so it doesn't really matter.

Watchin it tommorow morning after a goodnight sleep.  Sky+ing it on Box Office though.*


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Truth: watching the bestest show ever, Damages.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

.Big.C. said:


> ALL over sky sports today/tonight.


Swear, was gonna say the same, after the first few you get sick of the site of them.

Truth: watching MotD2.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It has Hickenbottom/Callaway, so it's automatically a great card.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *sup babe?*


Watching over the WM 25 section like a hawk atm, you? 



Seb said:


> Hey John and Matt. Both watchin' Mania?


Yeah I'll be watching WM, but I have a harder feeling I'll be watching over the actual forum more though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would you be doing that, Switch?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He has the powa over there! 

Watching MITB from last year atm. Shelton + Morrison + Ladders = Greatness.*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Because it is gonna get spammed like hell.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I was moved over to WWE for the next few days, Seb.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Federico Macheda.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *It's not the strongest card ever Guyan but it's Mania so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Watchin it tommorow morning after a goodnight sleep.  Sky+ing it on Box Office though.*


Good point sir! I haven't watched wrestling in so long yet have an urge to watch WM, it tend to have that effect. 

I have no choice but to watch it through stream tonight. Hopefully one of them works. :O


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

is pretty cool.

Macheda that is


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Hey John and Matt. Both watchin' Mania?
> 
> Alex; http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/videos/previews/


Cheers mate, just watched the Orton/Trips one, build up fucking owned.



Killswitch said:


> Watching over the WM 25 section like a hawk atm, you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll be watching WM, but I have a harder feeling I'll be watching over the actual forum more though.


You modding that section tonight then I take it? Edit: question answered


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *He has the powa over there!
> 
> Watching MITB from last year atm. Shelton + Morrison + Ladders = Greatness.*


Did that earlier, great match, after MotD2 i'm gonna watch Wrestlemania 23's MITB ladder match


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

EGame, I got a couple of good streams if you need them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ChannelSurfing is all you need for anything.

Switch, watching the event > watching idiots in the Mania section 

edit: Alex, i'll try and find you the promo were HBK comes out as God. It's the best promo for ages.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Purchased a HD stream just now. 

Seb - I enjoy owning n00bs in the WM section. It arouses me.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

That was a great promo. The one with the casket was good as well. Switch, you actually bought WM? How retarded.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Susan Dealer said:


> EGame, I got a couple of good streams if you need them.


Sure, I would like to check them out. 

And yeah Channel Surfing was what I was going to go with the first place.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope I geta good stream, or can over to my friends house to watch the show.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in need of a good stream as well.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Truth: Purchased a HD stream just now.
> 
> Seb - I enjoy owning n00bs in the WM section. It arouses me.


What site do you get paid streams from?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

.Big.C. said:


> Truth: Federico Macheda.












*Only made better by the fact my brother's a Villa fan and probably the biggest sore loser ever *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How's that retarded?

I'll buy Mania on the basis it's £14. That's great value for a near 4 hour event.

Alex, watch this plz. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU177tHgnkc


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I'll PM people streams.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mania's worth paying the 14 pound and 60 pence for. Wouldn't pay for any other PPV though.*


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Susan Dealer said:


> I'll PM people streams.


Against the rules.

PM a mod or admin to add it in the Streams thread.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

He needs to start using wax instead of gel tbh his and ronaldo's hair looked fucking ridiculous tonight.No ****.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> Against the rules.
> 
> PM a mod or admin to add it in the Streams thread.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppvs/450926-official-wrestlemania-25-links-thread.html
This one? That is for downloads, not streams.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia/451026-wrestlemania-xxv-streams.html


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Just pay for it you tight bastards *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I expect Jericho to win tonight, btw. However I do expect either Hogan or Austin (more likely Hogan) to come down after the match and give Jericho a beat down.

Hogan should be there in some capacity.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Just pay for it you tight bastards *


It's $60 dollars over here in the States. Quite expensive tbf


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao, they made mizorison/colons a dark match. So it's only an 8 match show now.

60 dollars? :lmao That's at least double what we pay


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks Seb that HBK promo was epic.

 gotta try and sort my internet out, it's running slow as fuck tonight. I'm only getting about a third of my usual d/l speed. Bad timing.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I assume the WWE title and Taker matches will be really long if there are only 8 matches.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Just pay for it you tight bastards *


I have a better idea you can pay for me! 

Yeah it's a big rip-off here too.


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

60 dollars?

Triple fucking lmao.

Haven't watched wrasslin for a year and don't plan on breaking that tonight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*$60? lol. Gutted that Morrison was dropped from the PPV. Lame.*_


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed it's bullshit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I expect HHH/Orton to close the show, although that would make more sense if Trips was to win, and I don't think he will.

Hopefully Michaels/Taker is the main event.

Alex, this is also awesome. Hunter goes to Orton's house and smashes everything up with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

in first :side:


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Second.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sup Noodles?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Not much, watching a film, you?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

not much, going to bed  Later Rez and IC


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Just got done with Mania, speaking as someone that doesn't really like wrestling anymore, that was bloody enjoyable.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

HBK/Taker was brilliant but I felt the show as a whole was lacking a bit.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

The ending to it was the definition of an anti-climax.

HBK/Taker was worth staying up for. I seriously thought Taker almost died after that suicide dive.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Basically Taker/HBK was the only match I cared about and it was fantastic, the rest was a bunch of nothingness, as expected.

The main event was lol worthy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Triple H and Orton was an epic letdown.

Taker and HBK made me proud to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

My name is KYEEEEEEEEEE, Kid Rock


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

the head


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I love Kid Rock with his songs trying to hype up a crowd at Mania that look like they didn't give a shit until it was over. 

Truth: I have to go to school in a few minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

hmm I can't seem to subscribe to this thread. 



Role Model said:


> the head


The time draws near, you must be hyped. :O



AIW said:


> I love Kid Rock with his songs trying to hype up a crowd at Mania that look like they didn't give a shit until it was over.
> 
> Truth: I have to go to school in a few minutes.


I still can't believe I saw what I did, it was so bad, possibly the worst musical performance in the history of television. I'm still can't stop laughing. :lmao


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still hoping they announce a little UK tour as well 


Kid Rock could have saved his performance if he'd done American Badass.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: HBK/UT was amazing, was proper shocked when Undertaker looked to have landed on his neck, did lol at the fact of HBK hate for cameramans when he got squashed by Undertaker.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Kid Rock was embarassing.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Kid Rock is always embarrassing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Role Model said:


> I'm still hoping they announce a little UK tour as well
> 
> 
> Kid Rock could have saved his performance if he'd done American Badass.


I'd hate you forever if they announced a UK tour. 

I watched the entire Kid Rock thing solely becuase it was hilarious. Has anyone cared for him since 1999? They should have topped it off by bringing in Limp Bizkit and making them sing 'The Nookie'.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Childrens.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

whats up with kid rocks album name, like he's some miracle of rock, man fuck him and his guitar riffs. stupid red kneck.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Being the optimist that I am, I seem to have enjoyed Mania more than 7/8th of the forum.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

You seem to still enjoy wrestling, which helps. :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh hey wassup?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Role Model said:


> You seem to still enjoy wrestling, which helps. :side:


I see. :side:


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

lol.rasslin.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I actually did enjoy WM. The only matches I really couldn't get into were HHH/Orton and the divas match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't understand the world's fascination with Radiohead.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

McQueen said:


> I don't understand the world's fascination with Radiohead.


i too do not understand


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

awful band


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Kid Rock > Radiohead.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kid Rock's _Lowlife livin' the Highlife_ from his last album is a pretty awesome song. Its like the trailer trash national anthem.


----------



## k2! (Mar 19, 2009)

TBH i'm waiting for *role model's* response to my sexual advances


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> I don't understand the world's fascination with Radiohead.


Me neither tbh, they're decent but a lot of people overrate them imo. But...



Alcoholic said:


> Kid Rock > Radiohead.


...Nah


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Alcoholic said:


> Kid Rock > Radiohead.


I smirked.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WM 25 was OK. Other than Taker/HBK match and Steamboat's wrestling, it wasn't that special. Good thing I only paid $5 for it(The other $50 was from a work payment, so they basically paid for it).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No way I was paying $55 bucks to watch it by myself.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

McQueen said:


> No way I was paying $55 bucks to watch it by myself.


I did watch it with a couple of friends. But it's still not even worth $55, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I watched it for free, and I still felt ripped off.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't watch it. I have no intentions to either.

Truth: I seem to follow a trend where I discover and crave one 
'new' band in particular every year, Eric. 2007 was Pink Floyd and Duran Duran. 2008 was Depeche Mode (and Editors). 2009 is Radiohead...and probably a lot more... :$


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I actually ordered the replay from 11-3 last night when I got home from work at 10:30. I have never in 10 years of watching wrestling ordered a PPV. I don't really know what got into me last night.

Maybe it was just the desire to see it all in HD quality when I read Taker/HBK had a 30 minute classic.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, I was disappointed in WM. I personally think it could have been much better. But what are you going to do.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I didn't watch it. I have no intentions to either.
> 
> Truth: I seem to follow a trend where I discover and crave one
> 'new' band in particular every year, Eric. 2007 was Pink Floyd and Duran Duran. 2008 was Depeche Mode (and Editors). 2009 is Radiohead...and probably a lot more... :$


You should watch HBK/Taker, the rest was missable.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

will94 said:


> I actually ordered the replay from 11-3 last night when I got home from work at 10:30. I have never in 10 years of watching wrestling ordered a PPV. I don't really know what got into me last night.


I very rarely order PPV's. The last one I saw was WM 21 and I saw it at somebody else's house. The last one I ordered was the 2004 Summerslam. I did a couple of WCW PPV's in the past. Hell, I even ordered the first In Your House PPV.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Jim go listen to some Dream Theater prog-rock and see if you like it.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Taker/HBK was one of the best matches I've ever seen. Enjoyment-wise anyway.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Jim go listen to some Dream Theater prog-rock and see if you like it.


I love Prog-rock, so I'll assume I'll like Dream Theatre.
Have to wait until my new laptop charger comes before I can have a proper listen :sad:



IC said:


> You should watch HBK/Taker, the rest was missable.


Might just watch it for the entrances tbh. Heard they were pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Alcoholic said:


> Taker/HBK was one of the best matches I've ever seen. Enjoyment-wise anyway.


Yes, it was.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want to hear Andy's thoughts on Mania but he probably still drunk.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

This is going to be a long fucking vacation.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> I love Prog-rock, so I'll assume I'll like Dream Theatre.


You need to check out Porcupine Tree and The Gathering as well.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Rez said:


> You need to check out Porcupine Tree and The Gathering as well.


Heard of both of them but not heard them. 

I've added these to my list of shit to download. Much Thx <3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Gathering is an islamic extremistism manifesto, becareful RoboCopta.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

ffs quit blowing my cover dude.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> The Gathering is an islamic extremistism manifesto, becareful RoboCopta.


*RoboCopta |*_ Blowing Up Terrorists. Making Shit Explode. Saving Your Community._


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like a summer blockbuster.

Sowwy Rez.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kid Rock fucking sucks.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Straight to DVD.
slash Bluray.

You are correct, Stalkah.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What did Kid Rock do that was so horrible at Mania because thats all i'm hearing about. And what was Cena's over-the-top entrance this year?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

He "performed." And Cena's entrance was him being accompanying by a bunch of guys wearing the same attire and saluting with that 'you can't see me' thing. It was lamer than the Mafia thing he did last time.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sounds lame but not as lame as the car thing at Mania 23 (?).


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Which one? The one where Cena came in with a Ford GT or with CM Punk dressed as a Mafia henchmen hanging off the side of some black sedan?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The GT one in Detroit was ebarrassing to watch. It reminded me off all the tards in high school whop thought it was cool to park at the big parking lot and do dumb shit like smoke their tires.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh trust me, it was lamer.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

I liked Cena's entrance, it was a good send up to Eminem's Real Slim Shady performance at the VMAs a while back.

Changing the names of his finishers is fucking lame tho.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Cena's an embarrassment, so they probs. got what they wanted...

Truth: Bed Time. 'Night


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Noodles!

I was planning on aviod spoilers but I already know who won MITB and Taker winning was obvious so who won the 3 way? I hope it was Show.

Rez, you beat Final Fantasy 9 yet?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Cena's great, he's just been the biggest victim of WWE's change in target audience.

Edit: Sup Eric?



Spoiler: Triple Threat



Cena won


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Agreed. Its not his fault he is the ace of WWE and WWE wants to take a more kid friendly route. Cena proved in his early days he wasn't so kid friendly with his comical freestyling usually ending with a penis reference.

Lee-O!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cena is the man.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Noodles!
> 
> I was planning on aviod spoilers but I already know who won MITB and Taker winning was obvious so who won the 3 way? I hope it was Show.
> 
> Rez, you beat Final Fantasy 9 yet?


Nay but I beat 8 a while ago. Only took me 5 years.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

McQueen~! 

Sup? Long time no speak lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well thats something I guess. I'm pretty close to beating 6 (although I beat it years ago) and 12 right now. Sorta close on FF5 in terms of things left to do but I need to build up some jobs for my people because I hear the end boss of that game is actually hard.

Whats new?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Agreed. Its not his fault he is the ace of WWE and WWE wants to take a more kid friendly route. Cena proved in his early days he wasn't so kid friendly with his comical freestyling usually ending with a penis reference.
> 
> Lee-O!


He's a fucking machine too...



Spoiler: Triple Threat ending



He had Big Show _and _Edge on his shoulders, then dropped Edge, F-U'd Show, then F-U'd Edge onto him


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That sounds like a cool finish actually, just a shame a certain someone didn't win. Not that I have a problem with who one, just wanted something new.


----------



## DriveByLeo (May 25, 2008)

I was hoping Edge would retain, but it didn't happen


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Well thats something I guess. I'm pretty close to beating 6 (although I beat it years ago) and 12 right now. Sorta close on FF5 in terms of things left to do but I need to build up some jobs for my people because I hear the end boss of that game is actually hard.
> 
> Whats new?


That whole jobs thing was just too much for me to bear so I stopped mid-way. I was able to finish IV and VI fine though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I like the job system. I wish I could find where the fuck I put Final Fantasy Tactics. And that my PS one worked.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Spoiler: triple thread match



so how many one reigns has Edge has now?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I just downloaded Final Fantasy Tactics recently. I've never played it before but I've heard great things about it, so I've finally decided to give it a try.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It has its problems but it is probably my favorite video game ever. Orlandu though is such a broken character its not even funny.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Are the ones on the GameBoy a direct sequel or port?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Port.

I think FF 12 is a prequel though as they are set in the same timeline appearently.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Never got to play FFXII as my PS2 failed me before then and I never bothered getting it replaced. PS2 emulation is practically impossible unless you have a pc with really high specs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It won't really matter, they pretty much have nothing to do with each other (aside from Balthier being a playable character in the PSP version of the game). They are just set in the same world/timeline I guess.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Spoiler: triple thread match
> 
> 
> 
> so how many one reigns has Edge has now?


Edge has had 4 world title runs and 4 WWE title runs, since his first major big world/WWE title in Jan of 2006. His longest run as champion was his 2nd world title run lasting from Armageddon 2007 until Wrestlemania 24. His shortest run lasted 21 days, which was his 1st WWE title run lasting from NYR 2006 until the Rumble 2006. If you combine all of Edge major World/WWE title runs it just about come to a year of being "champion" 

Truth: Thats all me btw, who needs wikipedia?....See whats happens when you have a headache and bored. :$


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Edge has had 4 world title runs and 4 WWE title runs, since his first major big world/WWE title in Jan of 2006. His longest run as champion was his 2nd world title run lasting from Armageddon 2007 until Wrestlemania 24. His shortest run lasted 21 days, which was his 1st WWE title run lasting from NYR 2006 until the Rumble 2006. If you combine all of Edge major World/WWE title runs it just about come to a year of being "champion"
> 
> Truth: Thats all me btw, who needs wikipedia?....See whats happens when you have a headache and bored. :$


lol.

Edge does need a long reign because most of his title reigns for me has been pointless.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Was it the cure? Shellshock!


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

He'll get his long reign when he's turning face.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Was it the cure? Hope not!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

oh hai there


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wassup?


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

ALCOHOLIC


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Derek, Juggalo (yeah, i'm gunna call you that) Thoughts on last night?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Overall it was a good show. The ending was a bit flat, but Taker/HBK made the show.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Spot on, Taker match should've ended, i understand why it didn't, but the crowd just weren't into it after that match and i can understand why.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Even if Vince offers them the last spot, they'll turn it down, because they feel that the title needs to take center stage.

Its the one thing that gives the title real prestige these days.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL WWE Title prestige.

Derek i'm still mad at you you bastard! Not really but i'm glad Angle didn't beat the real "sexy boy" of wrestling last night.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm actually watching Angle/Tanahashi right now. And there was no way Tanahashi was losing, he's too damn sexy.

If it makes you feel any better McQueen, when I got there, there weren't any chairs left, so I had to sit on the floor. It was rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

SUPERBRAWL!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Superbrawl is fucking sex. I saw him post earlier.

It is a shame WWE is too stubborn to work with any other promotions because I think the "New Generation" of "Sexy Boy 2000" Tanahashi, Makabe, Nakamura and Goto could make for some interesting match ups in the E.

The Floor is still probably better than a beanbag chair though.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

What did you all think of Ricky Steamboats perfomance last night.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Steamboat needs to be employed by the WWE full-time. For wrestling purposes.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He is Belg Pussy, he's just an agent like Dean and Arn.

I heard it owned, I haven't seen it but I expect nothing less from Steamer. In terms of consistant excellence in atleticism and performance skills he might be the best ever.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> It is a shame WWE is too stubborn to work with any other promotions because I think the "New Generation" of "Sexy Boy 2000" Tanahashi, Makabe, Nakamura and Goto could make for some interesting match ups in the E.
> 
> The Floor is still probably better than a beanbag chair though.


Sadly, WWE would make all the New Japan guys job.

And I used to have a beanbag chair, and it was damn comfortable.


And Steamboat looked awesome last night.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Steamboat had to of been one of the best performers of the night. Still think WWE should of just booked it as Jericho V Steamboat instead of the 3 - 1 match.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Derek said:


> Sadly, WWE would make all the New Japan guys job.


Yuke's would put a stop to that. But you're probably right.

I still think Makabe would be fun as hell in WWE.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Ricky Steamboat owns the planet.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Steamboat was fantastic last night.


As was Shelton's annual electric chair.....:side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> Yuke's would put a stop to that. But you're probably right.
> 
> I still think Makabe would be fun as hell in WWE.


Makabe would be fun, but I doubt that he would be able to be very interesting when he has to be PG.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just thought of that. What fun is no blood in wrestling anyways.

Andy did you just sober up?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Eric, have you seen the Keiji Mutoh shoot interview?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No. Is it full of shining love?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It is full of broekn English. Enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dat8htV_KCo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Andy did you just sober up?


Not yet. I only stopped drinking about 6 hours ago, then I went to sleep for 3 hours, got up and watched 24.

Every bit of alcohol was consumed last night. 15 people, all dead.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I dislike the fact that most social activities over here revolve around drinking. When I found out pub golf involved no actual golf I was seriously disappointed.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dissipointed enough to blow up the underground?



Andy3000 said:


> Every bit of alcohol was consumed last night. 15 people, all dead.


Sounds like a movie catchphrase.

Invite me next year, I need some STD's anyways.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

McQueen, you fucking rule.

That is all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

YOU RULE BRAWLY, YOU RULE!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I rule as well, tbf


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

McQueen, Andy and Derek are my role models. Seriously!


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Dissipointed enough to blow up the underground?


Those constant references are enough to make me blow a fuse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Well that sound like trouble.

Jury is still out on that Derek. Kidding!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- Role Models was a good movie.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Shouldn't all this man love go in the member love thread? :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It really should.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did this whole forum just die?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DATABASE ERROR


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> DATABASE ERROR


:agree:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BADASS SERVERS~!!!!!!!


its a good thing this didn't happen last night.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Might have been some suicides if that would have happened.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

At least a couple.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

*Drops razor blade*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

atta boy


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha Rez. That was some badassedness to the max.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Whole forum was dead for like a hour.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Like I said, BADASS SERVERS~!!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The only page i got was the home page.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Here


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yo...


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Sup Switch?


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The love for HHH atm is amazing

Hi btw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm now dubbing Killswitch the "Human ATM Machine", not just because the kid is fuckin money but I hear he's the master of Ass-To-Mouth. 

:lmao at blatent jealousy of Kennedy marks over Punk's 2nd MitB win.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holla.







*


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Kennedy and Batista didn't show up at WM. How come?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

:lmao at Kennedy marks in general.

Edit: Big Dave's injured, don't know about Kennedy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

"Ken Anderson" has been crying all day and I think Pyro is just pissed JBL retired. Can't blame him though, Jeebles ruled.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen said:


> "Ken Anderson" has been crying all day and I think Pyro is just pissed JBL retired. Can't blame him though, Jeebles ruled.


Maybe JBL will take the place of Tazz if the Tazz rumors are true.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The word is JBL is done with the biz in general. So no go. I think Matt Striker is taking over for Tazz.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Striker and JR as a duo would seriously own.*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Striker > JBL


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Striker should do both ECW and Smackdown then. Hell he should take the Kings job as well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I was never a big fan of JBL. but he owned on the mic. JBL would tear shit up with JR if he goes that route.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

At some point, I thought the King was turning heel at Mania, but no barbecue.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sylvian Grenier in ROH might just be the final straw to get Tony into indy wrestling. I know he is a closet La Resistance mark.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*WWE needs a heel commentator badly. Like very badly. Heck, wrestling in general needs a great heel commentator. *


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dave Prazak... oh wait. :lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

wwe should sign Don West.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Alcaholic, well both JR and Cole are face annoucner so someone had to do it. I like King more as Heel announcer though. Just doesn't seem right when he goes face.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Sylvian Grenier in ROH might just be the final straw to get Tony into indy wrestling. I know he is a closet La Resistance mark.


Are you serious?

Did ROH just go out of their way to draw me in?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Dave Prazak... oh wait. :lmao


*I thought of him ... and then carried on with my post. I dont mind Prazak and Leotard as a team though to be fair and I know I'm in the minority when I say that. Mike Hodgewood is the future of wrestling commentary though.*


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Doesn't Striker play a heel commentator?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

McQueen, I noticed you said you wanted an STD earlier. Next year. Wrestlemania 26. I'll make the call.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks pal. 



Alcoholic said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Did ROH just go out of their way to draw me in?


YES!

I bet he'll get shit on by the fans Jeff Hardy style. By the way where is skittles!?



Seabs said:


> *I thought of him ... and then carried on with my post. I dont mind Prazak and Leotard as a team though to be fair and I know I'm in the minority when I say that. Mike Hodgewood is the future of wrestling commentary though.*


Prazak and Lenny suck in ROH yet are much more entertaining in FIP. I don't understand why. Maybe its all the DP jokes.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

McQueen said:


> YES!
> 
> I bet he'll get shit on by the fans Jeff Hardy style.
> 
> ...


Why? Sylvan is awesome.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd mark for a La Resistance ROH reunion. I mean all 3 of them obviously.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

IC said:


> Doesn't Striker play a heel commentator?


He's more of a tweener.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I'd mark for a La Resistance ROH reunion. I mean all 3 of them obviously.*


I can do without Dupree.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Truth-Renee Dupree is still pretty young. I though he'd be like 30 or something but last i checked he was in his mid 20's.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Dupree was only like 19 when he debuted. Dupree/Suzuki was the greatest tag team ever!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm nevera big fan of the anti-america gimmick, but La Resitance was pretty good at getting heat. but that was only becuase of their gimmick, after that they got put in jobber gimmicks. Conway had the worst entrance music ever.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Conway just flat out blew.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Was it wrong for me to get behind this guy? :side:


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

I did it...THE CON WAY


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Truth: Missing the FEATURES.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rez said:


> Was it wrong for me to get behind this guy? :side:


For you Rez it would have been unpatriotic not too.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

MCQUEEN


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- re-watching HBK/Taker

Also, I want my damn sig back.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Switch! Did you miss the joke I made for you on the last page?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I understand turing off sigs for PPV's but Wrestlemania is over. What gives?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Why is my avatar still non-existant, btw?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Swagg said:


> I understand turing off sigs for PPV's but Wrestlemania is over. What gives?


ask an admin. 

I think they figure that with tonight being the Raw after Mania, we're going to get some heavy traffic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You guys missed as the BADASS SERVERS made their return about 3-4 hours ago. Who knows.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I was one of like 3 people that could actually post during that time. :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I noticed that. It must have recognized you as a Chono-style badass.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thats the only reason I could think of.

Did you watch the Mutoh shoot yet?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> I was one of like 3 people that could actually post during that time. :lmao


You must be a GOD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I did actually. Mutoh doesn't seem to be able to remember much. I was interested to learn he doesn't like shoot styles.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I did actually. Mutoh doesn't seem to be able to remember much. I was interested to learn he doesn't like shoot styles.


Yeah, he must have taken a few too many shots to the head. I loved his reaction to shoot style wrestling:

"Do you like shoot style wrestling?"
"I hate."

I wasn't too suprised considering how much time he spent as the more theatrical Great Muta. And you can look at where All Japan is today and tell it is directly influenced by the way Mutoh's career has been shaped.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I enjoy enjoy shoot style depending on the person using the style. It can be very boring at times.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of it, tbh. 

Its like when people ask me why I don't watch MMA. I'm a wrestling fan, not an MMA fan.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah same, depends on the fight really. I'd rather watch two guys attempt to have an interesting fake fight then watch someone choke someone out in 30 seconds. Not saying MMA is all bad but a lot of the time I do find it underwhelming.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Agreed. I'll watch UFC if its on, but I'm not going to leave wrestling for it.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Catch the rhythm!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't want to.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Catch the rhyme!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

You're my boy, McQueen!

Truth: Old School is on TV now.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Switch! Did you miss the joke I made for you on the last page?


lmao must of.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hows the weather AIW?

I called you the human ATM machine, not because you're money but because you sir are a master of Ass to Mouth. I'm sorry.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I perform motorboats hourly, but ass-to-mouth is even too dirty for my mouth.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Pretty shitty McQueen. Rain, thunderstorms... weather that I hate.

No fun for me today. You might got it better then me where you live.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm up for anything. As long as she showers first.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Same line twice in a day? You're running out of ideas McQueen.

This thread moves too fast :side:


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

I haven't even subscribed yet!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

He missed it the first time Rez.

And AIW you were supposed to say "It's always sunny". Lie dammit LIE!!!!!
Its been sunny but chilly here today.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

McQueen said:


> And AIW you were supposed to say "It's always sunny". Lie dammit LIE!!!!!
> Its been sunny but chilly here today.


I'll make it up to you. Want me to sing Dayman? 

Truth: I might not be watching Raw tonight.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I want Rez to sign The Nightman for me. I won't be watching RAW either.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm convinced that I'm going to miss my first child being born to watch Raw.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't see you having any Chono Jrs. Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I can dream.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/37ca1177d7/day-manits-always-sunny-in-philadelphia-from-herb-oobs

I can watch this all day.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

If somebody can't watch that over and over again they are a communist.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rez don't take this the wrong way pal. But for once I felt massively outgeeked in this forum when I went into the Anime Discussion Thread just to see whats up.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

None taken. We were just discussing a new series of a show called Fullmetal Alchemist. 

Episode 1 was released today and it doesn't appear to be a sequel either. You should check it out.

The original series was what got me into Anime in the first place.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Rez watch this it was pretty funny.

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/cf...elphia-jibberish-translation-from-paulbryant6


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

I FUCKING KNEW IT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS AWESOME

CLAP CLAP


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

McQueen, did you watch Mania?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy fuck.

my upstairs neighbors are loud as fuck.

This is really annoying me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Go beat their asses, MD.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nope Seb, probably won't see it till I get the DVD. I wasn't about to pay $55 to watch it by myself, especially since i'm a little short of spending cash at the moment. Plus I only wanted to see Taker/HBK anyways, so at least that reportedly came out good.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's fucking kids.

Damn assaulting a minor laws.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Grab the baseball bat and I'll grab the lamp post!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Just wear gloves and burn your clothes when you are done.


Oh, and make up an alibi.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Nobody has to know.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

JBL retired. Dev.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wear rubber gloves and long sleeves to prevent GSR on your hands and arms.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

GSR-Gun Shot Residue


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey guys.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hello and Goodbye, Miss Aussie.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Miss Aussie...welcome sweetheart


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Kumar is dead..... on House.

I'm pretty broken up.

Sex-e-Twin!


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

PF69 said:


> Hello and Goodbye, Miss Aussie.


Hello and Goodbye Mr Porn Freak. 



Killswitch said:


> Miss Aussie...welcome sweetheart


Hello my dearest Switch.  <3 How are you?



McQueen said:


> Kumar is dead..... on House.
> 
> I'm pretty broken up.
> 
> Sex-e-Twin!


Getting me to blush first thing in the morning twin? 

How are you dear?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its what I do, and I do it in style to make it worth your while.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Anybody here ever parachute before?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No, but it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Its what I do, and I do it in style to make it worth your while.


And nobody does it better than you do. 



Mellow420 said:


> Anybody here ever parachute before?


Nope never. The idea of jumping out of a plane scares the hell out of me.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

You're smooth Eric.

I haven't parachuted either, would like to tho.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to take Aussie skydiving.

Or Crofty on a coke binge.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> Hello my dearest Switch.  <3 How are you?




Tired after staying up late for last nights ppv, you?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Your similar avys confuse me :$


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

You burn like a bouncing cigarette on the road. All Sparks. will burn out. in the end...

G'Day all. How is everyone?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

James "Robocopta" Feelgood.

Sup?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

You guys don't know what you're missing out on!!! But yeah, it's pretty fun. Do it when the chance comes up.

I'm doing it again (third time in my life) tomorrow.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

IC said:


> Your similar avys confuse me :$


:sorry:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I would sex up both Aussie and Killswitch's avatar.

I just fouind a pretty awesome picture of Jumbo to throw up and of course it won't let me right now.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

McQueen said:


> James "Robocopta" Feelgood.
> 
> Sup?


I like it.

Not a lot, just woke up really... So I'm gonna get some breakfast and just chill for a bit this morning.

Watchu up to?



Killswitch said:


> :sorry:


<3 Switch.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nothing at all. Kinda bored really. Might go watch _For a Few Dollars More_ and _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_ in a bit because well Clint Eastwood and Lee Van Cleef own.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

IC said:


> You're smooth Eric.
> 
> I haven't parachuted either, would like to tho.


Of course he is.  

How are you Alex?



McQueen said:


> I'm going to take Aussie skydiving.
> 
> Or Crofty on a coke binge.


Twin if you want to scare me, you're better off taking me to see a scary movie. :$



Killswitch said:


> Tired after staying up late for last nights ppv, you?


I must be the only person on earth that hasn't seen Mania yet. :$ 

I'm alright thanks. Just busy at work.



Jim Coptafeel said:


> You burn like a bouncing cigarette on the road. All Sparks. will burn out. in the end...
> 
> G'Day all. How is everyone?


Hiya Jimmy.  How are you hun?



McQueen said:


> I'm pretty sure I would sex up both Aussie and Killswitch


If I may be honest, I stopped reading after that.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Putting in that context makes me look bad. I said Killswitch's avatar. :$


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hello Jeff.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Putting in that context makes me look bad. I said Killswitch's avatar. :$


Awww not trying to make you look bad dear. Sowwy. :$



JSL said:


> hi


Hi


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Aussie what color is your hair?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

hi Mcqueen and Aussie, whats up?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hello everyone.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Not much Jeff.

Sup Drug?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hello


Truth I got cussed out by a rep message and got my feelings hurt. .




Just kidding I don't let that stuff bother me too much. My rep power is way better so I got my revenge.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

McQueen said:


> Not much Jeff.


same old same old?

sup frankie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll ban if it was Stratus, NaS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

JSL said:


> same old same old?
> 
> sup frankie.


Doing good. Going to see the great american bash in june and metallica in december.  .


sup with you?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

McQueen said:


> I'll ban if it was Stratus, NaS.


you should ban him for being a fan of candice tbh. :agree:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Aussie what color is your hair?


I'm a brunette. 



JSL said:


> hi Mcqueen and Aussie, whats up?


Not much mate. Just at work currently. How about you?



Susan Dealer said:


> Hello everyone.


Hi. 



Emperor_NaS said:


> Doing good. Going to see the great american bash in june and metallica in december.  .


Damnit I'm jealous now.  Metallica aren't even touring Australia so I'll miss out.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Speak English!!!! jk

Send strand of hair in mail please... need for DNA testing. Wait..... you like Metallica?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> sup with you?





Aussie said:


> Not much mate. Just at work currently. How about you?


nm, Lakers going into the playoffs, Bynum coming back. resting more.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

JSL should be taking creepy stalker tips from me and Aussie.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Aussie said:


> I'm a brunette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks.  i would go pick you up so you could come see it with me but your a little too far away from California.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Killswitch said:


> :sorry:


See, I actually thought that was Kylie until I saw her post 



Aussie said:


> Of course he is.
> 
> How are you Alex?


I'm fine thanks, except I can't seem to sleep. Luckily 24 is nearly done downloading so that can keep me amused in the mean time. Up till gone 4 two days in a row isn't so good though. 

How are you?


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

uhhh no. and one more thing, where is ADR?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How many 24 eps are left noodles?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Truth: "Previously on 24..."



Edit: It's on ep 17 now


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Good times. Means I only have to wait about 6 months now....


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sexytimes. 
Truth: dressed as a monk, killing some Arabs then running, jumping and falling the fuck away


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

Just watched Slumdog Millionaire. Awesome movie!

Well, I'm off to bed once I'm done checking Myspace. LATER WF!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

THE PUSSY MONSTER IS BACK!!!!


BIG DAVE OWNS ALL


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess you enjoyed Raw Derek.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Damn right I did. I love the raws right after Mania, they've been consistantly one of the best raws each year.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed. 

Truth- the backlash mainevent looks good.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It looks better now. Not a fan of the whole 'title will be on the line in a 6 man tag' scenario. It screams of Vince Russo booking. In fact, I think Vickie might just be Russo in drag.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

that's good it's going to be a good show. less then 1 hour until it starts I can't wait to see raw.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Truth- the backlash mainevent looks good.


what's the match going to be?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Triple H, Batista and Shane vs. Legacy.

If Trips team wins, he retains, if Legacy wins, Orton gets the title.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

McQueen said:


> Speak English!!!! jk
> 
> Send strand of hair in mail please... need for DNA testing. Wait..... you like Metallica?


Why on earth do you need to give me a DNA test? :$ 
Yes I love Metallica...why?



JSL said:


> nm, Lakers going into the playoffs, Bynum coming back. resting more.


I take it the Lakers in the playoffs is a good thing? 



McQueen said:


> JSL should be taking creepy stalker tips from me and Aussie.


I'm not a stalker. :$



Emperor_NaS said:


> that sucks.  i would go pick you up so you could come see it with me but your a little too far away from California.


Just a little too far.  I appreciate the thought though.



IC said:


> I'm fine thanks, except I can't seem to sleep. Luckily 24 is nearly done downloading so that can keep me amused in the mean time. Up till gone 4 two days in a row isn't so good though.
> 
> How are you?


Well at least you're finding something to do rather than being bored. 

I'm alright thanks. Just working so nothing exciting happening. 



Jim Coptafeel said:


> Sexytimes.
> Truth: dressed as a monk, killing some Arabs then running, jumping and falling the fuck away


There's always sexytimes with you dear.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

omy.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Hey guys. I have some new tattoo pics up in the Member Picture Thread. *


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm fuckin' pissed. I made a horrible omelet. Those things are tricky to make. Forgot to put on the vegetable oil... but it was too late, the eggs started to stick to the pan. I saw a block of cheese, but it was moldy. I used chopped peppers, but they were already fried so they're not spicy. Process cheese? Bleh. I'm generally unhappy after I cook.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Do we have our sigs back yet?


edit- I guess so


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Do we have our sigs back yet?
> 
> 
> edit- I guess so


Yeah, except mine doesn't seem to like IMG tags atm


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

kool.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Truth- changed my sig.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

watching the divas on raw eww melina and gail kim.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice sig.

This should've been rather obvious to me from the start... but I just found out too much cheese is a bad thing for arteries. Uh-oh, I've been eating nachos several times a week since 2006. :argh:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - Just read through the whole Cat/nudes rant and I'm highly upset that it's closed. Mikey D. said Tales from the Crypt was terrible and I didn't get a chance to rip him a new asshole for it.

Tales from the Crypt rocked and continues to rock to this day. Even if the Cryptkeeper terrified me as a child, reducing me to a bawling little bitch everytime I laid eyes upon it, I love that show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Derek said:


> Truth- changed my sig.


:lmao

Great sig Derek.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> omy.


 <3



BreakTheWalls said:


> *Hey guys. I have some new tattoo pics up in the Member Picture Thread. *


Hi Chris. 

That tattoo looks incredible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just read through the whole Cat/nudes rant and I'm highly upset that it's closed. Mikey D. said Tales from the Crypt was terrible and I didn't get a chance to rip him a new asshole for it.
> 
> Tales from the Crypt rocked and continues to rock to this day. Even if the Cryptkeeper terrified me as a child, reducing me to a bawling little bitch everytime I laid eyes upon it, I love that show.


sounds Rant worthy. I mean, everything else is, apparently.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

will94 said:


> Truth - Just read through the whole Cat/nudes rant and I'm highly upset that it's closed. Mikey D. said Tales from the Crypt was terrible and I didn't get a chance to rip him a new asshole for it.
> 
> Tales from the Crypt rocked and continues to rock to this day. Even if the Cryptkeeper terrified me as a child, reducing me to a bawling little bitch everytime I laid eyes upon it, I love that show.


Tales from the crypt was/is a bad ass show tbh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> *Hey guys. I have some new tattoo pics up in the Member Picture Thread. *


Nice tattoo. 

I would post my pics in that thread but I don't want to give people nightmares because of my ugly face.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

My face is so sexy, pictures of it can only be seen by the select few. :side:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't believe you.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Watching Dexter.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Ohey people.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

hai there


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nice sig Derek


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looking at Derek's awesome .gif makes me wonder where the "lay your head on HBK's ass" line starts.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't have a tivo but I did forget to watch Family Guy on the tv upstairs. That sig made me laugh though. :lmao

Even in a decline, I think that show is more worthy than watching the most overpushed wrestler in the WWE today win a second world title contract. God damn he's annoying.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

It looks pretty comfortable.

Family guy was a re-run last night anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> It looks pretty comfortable.


*lol it does! 


Hey ADR, do you know when we'll be able to upload custom avatars again? Or can we already and mine is just screwed up? lol*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> It looks pretty comfortable.
> 
> Family guy was a re-run last night anyway.


o

Just tell me it wasn't The Man With Two Brians. I forgot to tape that episode the first time and have been wanting a copy since.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol it does!
> 
> 
> Hey ADR, do you know when we'll be able to upload custom avatars again? Or can we already and mine is just screwed up? lol*


The option is there for me so I'm sure it will be soon if it's not working for you.



Pyro™;7096643 said:


> o
> 
> Just tell me it wasn't The Man With Two Brians. I forgot to tape that episode the first time and have been wanting a copy since.


There were two of them. The first was the OJ episode. I'm drawing a blank on the second but I'm pretty sure it wasn't that one.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn Flair ate that codebreaker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> The option is there for me so I'm sure it will be soon if it's not working for you.
> 
> 
> 
> There were two of them. The first was the OJ episode. I'm drawing a blank on the second but I'm pretty sure it wasn't that one.


I one I was referring to was the one where they got a new dog, Stewie eventually killed him. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks ADR.  It's not there for me yet. If it's still not there after tomorrow I'll ask an Admin to fix it for me.  I've probably screwed something up.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> I one I was referring to was the one where they got a new dog, Stewie eventually killed him. :lmao


with johnny knoxville playing as the other dogs voice. that episode was great. 


I was just watching family guy a while ago it was the episode where Louis works for fox news.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Damn Flair ate that codebreaker.


Yeah, Flair sold it beautifully.



Pyro™ said:


> I one I was referring to was the one where they got a new dog, Stewie eventually killed him. :lmao


Yeah it wasn't that one, but that was a great episode.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> with johnny knoxville playing as the other dogs voice. that episode was great.
> 
> 
> I was just watching family guy a while ago it was the episode where Louis works for fox news.


That wasn't Knoxville, it was one of their writers. I know their voice, plus since I'm an avid Jackass fan, I'd spot Knoxville in a second. He played himself though.

ADR, I'm glad it wasn't that episode, I'd have felt pissed that I missed it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm pretty positive it wasn't it. I read the description and I'm pretty sure it was an episode that was on recently.

The Simpson's on Sunday was just alright. I was able to watch it since WrestleMania ended a little before 8 pm.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

When did the IWC change from hating Orton to loving him?


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Evolution said:


> When did the IWC change from hating Orton to loving him?


Around the time he kicked Michaels in the head back in mid 2007 and started becoming a legitimate main eventer.

I'm still not on his bandwagon, and I don't think I ever will be, but it would certainly be a pleasant experience. Lord knows it's damn near impossible for anyone I like in the WWE now to get any success, unless they've been around forever and they're ridiculously stale.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Truth: Fucking hate studying for this exam so i keep wasting time on here.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

stupid nicky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You have an exam? Get your ass out of here before you end up on the streets looking like CM Punk.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, burnt out on biochemistry Nick :\

^ :lmao Its not worth a whole lot. 10% i think. Better double check on that


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

atleast you'll always have your underage girls to help you through the pain of FAILING.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nick get back to studying.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Aussie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Role Model said:


> atleast you'll always have your underage girls to help you through the pain of FAILING.


;D



Aussie said:


> Nick get back to studying.


:sad:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

the king of kings said:


> Hey Aussie.


How are ya mate? 



Sticksy said:


> ;D
> 
> 
> 
> :sad:


Well then stay and play with me then.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah. Having my dinner now. We can play later


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aussie said:


> How are ya mate?
> 
> 
> 
> Well then stay and play with me then.


Meh got a headache.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

I am an antichrist, and I am an anarchist.
Don't know what I want, but I know how to get it.
I wanna destroy...Passers by.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Jimmy, banner me up bitch  :side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey what's up, kill me.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Sticksy said:


> Jimmy, banner me up bitch  :side:


Ask nicely and I'll think about it.



Josh said:


> hey what's up, kill me.


Hey. nm. y?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

sore. 

i hate everything about you, why do i love you


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> sore.
> 
> i hate everything about you, why do i love you


Prolly cos i'm a likeable guy.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Truth: Staying up to watch wrestlemania has fucked up my sleep pattern.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

TTT is back


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Take me back to the sweet times
The hot nights
Everything is gonna be alright
In the summertime
Baby, in the summertime

:side:


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

big willy style.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Any song that starts off with...



> I'm so addicted to
> All the things you do
> When you're going down on me
> In between the sheets


Has got to be a decent song. Right? :side:


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm amazed no one's come up with these yet...albeit qaverage ones










Oh shit no! Not again...

Shawn you could have waited man

It was good for me, How was that for you?


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Derek's was the best.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Jim Coptafeel said:


> Derek's was the best.


.....

I'm tired...

Shitting pants jokes are funnier :side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Big C, that Machete sig and avatar are awesome. I can't wait for them to finish filming and actually release it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank the lord my signature has returned.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Frankie owns.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Frankie OWNS, but I thought Frankie died in a fire several years ago. So who's that?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Frankie's son?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, we'll go with that. Frankie Jr OWNS


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Hunter's head somehow really fits on Frankie Jr.'s body :lmao


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Poor Frankie, inevitably about to be buried


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

lol at that silly bella, having fireball tattoos where her ovaries are...


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

They are so fucking hot.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

They're growing on me.


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

Hot twins, eh?


----------



## 3Dee (Oct 21, 2006)

winwin


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Truth: Currently playing Unreal on the PS3, love the new titan pack mod/patch/update.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Certs said:


> They are so fucking hot.


Her ovaries? 






:side:


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Truth - I just saw a video where The Rock is asked about Cena's challenge to him for WrestleMania 26. His response? He simply laughs and says "that's funny, he's funny."

Awesome stuff.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Great One.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm not interested in anymore Rock matches. Let the man stay retired.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

The Peoples Champ.



Nothing good could come from a Cena vs Rock match imo.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

A match between McQueen and I would be like Rock/Hogan. You'd expect the crowd to be behind him, but halfway through the match I'd win most of them over. 

I'd job to him though. I have no problem with that.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

McQueen, I'm very disappointed that the Shinya avatar is gone. Although Jumbo is an acceptable replacement.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It's a tough sell either way Will. Both were pretty godly.

I'd have to heel it up Certs.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/n...-to-Cenas-Challenge-to-Return-to-the-Ring.htm

Watch the final few seconds of that video. Epic.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I mark for Certs sig. The Bella's do everything for me. Especially Brie and her tattoos.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They do _everything_ for you Derek?

You dog you.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

woof woof.

I've never got the whole fascination some guys have with twins, but I think I understand now.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

I always thought they were good looking, but over the last month they have wowed me so much they may have replaced Eve at the top of my totem pole (pun intended, of course)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

You can have Niki, I'll take Brie.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Chono probably deals with twins all the time Derek.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Derek said:


> You can have Niki, I'll take Brie.


Disregarding the fact that I don't know which is who, you got yourself a deal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

From VS

"Close active threads once they reach 5000 posts and start another one"

So yeah, someone might as well start another one now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Of course he does. He's Chono.

He probably promises them he'll make him models for his clothing line.


----------

